# Hybrid Strength Training....



## BrotherIron

Hybrid Strength Training​Thought it would be fun to put my journal on here.  Perhaps, it'll help some and as always I'm always hoping to learn more too.

I originally created a program called SST (specialized strength training) which was a conglomeration of everything I had learned from the coaches I trained with over the years.  Funny thing is it looked a lot like a couple of programs put together and those programs were heavily influenced by my coaches.  I've dropped my weight to the lowest it's been in 13yrs (I'm 242lbs at the moment).  My numbers aren't "bad" but I'm not tearing any underwear here either.  I've changed my program's name to HST (hybrid strength training) b/c it's become a bit more hodgepodge to build overall strength and not specifically for the Big 3.

If you look closely, you find PLing lifts, Oly lifts, and even SM lifts in my regimen. I use the SM lifts as my conditioning. My conditioning is comprised of sled pulls, log C&P, and farmers walk, and yoke. I no longer perform the Oly classical lifts due to multiple shoulder injuries to my right shoulder.

My training is made up of macro and micro cycles.  A microcycle is a 5-week block and macrocycle is a 10-week block (2 micro's). Week 5 and 10 are my active recovery weeks.  I don't like to say deload b/c what does that really mean? Going lighter, ok so then why not call it recovery since the point is to recover from the difficult training. Since my last injury and my decision to downsize quite a bit, I've cut back on maximal lifts in my training to help keep me in check but that doesn't mean I'm not going to push myself. I perform speed, endurance days, volume, and heavy days for my main lifts.  You'll  also see I like using bands and chains.  Since I don't have the bodyweight anymore, I'm trying to get as fast as possible.  Gotta be able to out run gravity.  

With Covid-19 being a raging bitch right now, my training is abridged.  I only get 30min to train in my gym so it's fast get in and get out.  

I'll post what I do now and after this shit blows over I'll come back and fully explain my regimen and of course you'll see my program return to it's full size.


----------



## BrotherIron

Well... the governor issued a stay at home order now till May 13th, but thankfully my gym is staying open so I'm not missing any training sessions. My training sessions are limited to 30min but I'm not bitching.  I feel extremely lucky to still have my spot open.  Weighing in at 242 these days which is very smallish for me.  

Right shoulder actually felt good with z-presses but my right elbow wasn't feeling good.  Flossed it and will work on it more tomorrow.

I still perform my dynamic warm-up which is monster walks w/ hip circle (55ft down&back), lateral walks (55ft down&back), planks (1min), and glute bridges (1 set of 20).  I just do 1 set b/c the time constraint.  I normally would do 2 sets and also add KB swing but gotta keep some time for lifting.  After I bring out my bars and get to work.

WAVE COVID WK4 DAY1
OHP/ DEADLIFT
Z-Press~ bar x many, 95x5, 135x5, 150x5, 150x5, 165x4, f.drop 135x3
Sumo Deadlift off 2" block~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 365x3, 405x5, 405x3, 405x3, 405x5
Hang Side Lateral/ Reverse-Grip Tricep Pressdown~ 35x8/50x10, 35x8/60x10, 40x8/70x8, 40x8/70x8
​
​​​​


----------



## CJ

Loving this already!!!

Was thinking about making my own log(s) for clean and presses, I bet this log will be the catalyst to get my ass moving on that project. 

Already dug out some big ass stones from my yard, and bought an old army duffel bag to fill with sand. 

Keep the good shit coming BI!!!


----------



## NbleSavage

In fer the log. Lucky b@stard with an open gym


----------



## chandy

CJ275 said:


> Loving this already!!!
> 
> Was thinking about making my own log(s) for clean and presses, I bet this log will be the catalyst to get my ass moving on that project.
> 
> Already dug out some big ass stones from my yard, and bought an old army duffel bag to fill with sand.
> 
> Keep the good shit coming BI!!!



might wanna give those straps some reinforcement! depending on how old it is that is. anything within the last 10 years at least has been shit and would barley hold stuffing it full of clothes for the most part. i've seen so many of them rip from light ass weight u fill that thing up with sand it will surly come right off.


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> Loving this already!!!
> 
> Was thinking about making my own log(s) for clean and presses, I bet this log will be the catalyst to get my ass moving on that project.
> 
> Already dug out some big ass stones from my yard, and bought an old army duffel bag to fill with sand.
> 
> Keep the good shit coming BI!!!



If you're not strapped for cash, I'd recommend checking out titans.  They sell strongman equipment at an amazing price.  I bought a 10" steel log for something like $150 and that included shipping.  

I'd check out Cerberus for sand filled bag.  There's are triple stiched and hold up VERY well.  I don't have any sandbags and that is a great tool for conditioning and strength.  People under estimate how difficult it is to move a 150lbs sandbag.  It's not easy.



NbleSavage said:


> In fer the log. Lucky b@stard with an open gym



I am pretty lucky but at least in my city I know of 3 gyms which are currently open.  It would seen private facilities are still open but they don't advertise it.  Mine isn't private but because of their side gigs they're still able to stay open.



chandy said:


> might wanna give those straps some reinforcement! depending on how old it is that is. anything within the last 10 years at least has been shit and would barley hold stuffing it full of clothes for the most part. i've seen so many of them rip from light ass weight u fill that thing up with sand it will surly come right off.



I'd actually just look for a completely different alternative.  I haven't looked but I'd even say check out titans equipment for your bag too.  I have their farmers, log, axle, football bar, prowler, and probably something else to if I really think about it.


----------



## BrotherIron

I perform these shoulder rehab movements so I can continue to train with my f'd up right shoulder.  If you have shoulder problems give some of these a try.  Start out slow and with the easier ones and gradually add more.

Hybrid Strength Training​SHOULDER REHAB MOVEMENTS:

Let me write down the description of each of these rehab movements b/c someone out there might benefit from them.

Wall Angels~ Stand against a wall. You head, shoulders, butt, elbows, and hands must be touching the wall at all times. Then make the top half of a snow angel on the wall. This will be difficult but it helps open up the shoulder girdle. Try to bring down the elbows as low as possible (lower them). Bring your arm up and touch them at the top, lower them all the time while keeping contact to the wall with the above-mentioned groups.

Scapular Motions~ This is easy. It's just rolling your shoulders forward, backward, upward, and downward. You don't have to hold any of these. They should be fluid movements.

Sea Turtles~ Have you ever seen a sea turtle on tv try to dig into the sand to lay its eggs? Its kinda like that. You lay on the ground (prone), facing down. Arms are overhead with a bend (in an arc). Your head should be touching the floor (face directly forward). Now you bring your arms back and away (do so in an arcing manner), lift your upper body and squeeze your shoulder blades. Then as you bring your arms back to the starting position, lower your face back down to the floor (relax completely).

Stick Stretch~ Take a broomstick and starting in front bring it up and back where it touches your behind. Then bring it forward. That is one rep.


----------



## BrotherIron




----------



## BrotherIron

See it... Believe it... Achieve it...

Many of us copy and paste inspirational one-liners. Why do you do that? Do you draw from it or do you just post it b/c it sounds cool?

One of my favorites is *"**There are 2 kinds of pain in life... the pain of discipline and the pain of regret. Your choice...**" *
​
Why is this my favorite??? You may be wondering... well I'll tell you. That quote reminds me that even though I am in pain... I'd rather be in pain from my pleasurable hell achieving what others say I couldn't than be in the pain of giving in and saying I can't.

There are some who say... I could never imagine winning this, lifting that, etc... Well, if you can't envision yourself obtaining that goal.... whatever it may be ​
*HOW IN THE HELL WILL YOU EVER ACTUALLY DO IT**? *

Believe in your ability to overcome and rise above each and every obstacle that stands in your way.

See it... TRULY Believe it... and the rest will follow.​


----------



## BrotherIron

I'll probably have to make a trip to the gym 1x each week just to do these.  Normally I would perform these hangs 2x a week after training but since I only have 30min I don't really have the time to set this up.  Now, that doesn't mean you should skip it.  This helps my lower back and hips more than naything.


----------



## BrotherIron

Thankfully a friend of mine was working at the gym today so she didn't harrass me to get done quick.  I got an hour to train. Since I squatted semi heavy and didn't have my spotter, I made sure to take a full 4min rest bewteen working sets.  And I trained alone I broke out an old pair of power pants (which fit correctly when I was 275) and wore them during my squat session.  They were snug around the legs but not tight and extemely loose around the midsection which I expected since I'm only 245 now.  Still they gave me a bit of support.  

I was shocked I was able to bench with a regular bar today (haven't done that in over 16months). I brought my axle home and I didn't want to drag it with me.  I did take my 75lbs chain back.  I was able to bench with a regular bar with zero shoulder pain which was fan'****ing'tastic.  I floss my right elbow before I left for and iI think that helped a bunch. I'll floss it again in a bit.

So overall not a bad day.  Tomrorow, I'll pull my speed sled I have a home and Sunday it's speed deads & pause squats.

WAVE Covid WK 4 DAY 2
SQUAT/ BENCHSquat~ 145x3, 235x3, 285x3, 325x1, 375x1, 415x1, 455x1, 485x1, 515x1, *r.band* 545x1 
CGBP +75lbs chain~ bar+C x many, 95+Cx7, 135+Cx5, 160+Cx5, 180+Cx5, 200+Cx5, 200+Cx5
GHR/ Face Pull~ BWx10/ Red Mini x20,BWx10/ Red Mini x20, BWx10/ Red Mini x20
​​​


----------



## Metalhead1

Strong work. Interested in seeing your programming in the future.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Strong work. Interested in seeing your programming in the future.



Thanks.  I was happy with today.  All sets were walked out.  I'd like to squat in a mono if there was one close when life goes back to normal, but unfortunately the closest one is an hour and change away and I don't have that kind of drive time.

The only thing I wasn't happy about was that I couldn't video my squats.  I like to review my training sessions after but that would eat up the little time I have so it'll have to wait till things go back to normal which hopefully will be mid May. 

My programming will change a bit but the skeleton remains the same.  You'll see that I'll have more accessory work in and you'll see my conditioning will change b/c I'll have more at my disposal.  

At least my programming remains the same for the time being.  It looks like this now:

WED ~ OHP/ Deadlift/ Accessories

FRI ~ Squat/ Bench/ Accessories

SUN ~ Deadlift/ Squat/ Accessories

I plan on pulling my sled 2x week.  (Will mostly likely be Thurs and Sat)


----------



## Rot-Iron66

This is great stuff BI, thanks!


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> Thanks.  I was happy with today.  All sets were walked out.  I'd like to squat in a mono if there was one close when life goes back to normal, but unfortunately the closest one is an hour and change away and I don't have that kind of drive time.
> 
> The only thing I wasn't happy about was that I couldn't video my squats.  I like to review my training sessions after but that would eat up the little time I have so it'll have to wait till things go back to normal which hopefully will be mid May.
> 
> My programming will change a bit but the skeleton remains the same.  You'll see that I'll have more accessory work in and you'll see my conditioning will change b/c I'll have more at my disposal.
> 
> At least my programming remains the same for the time being.  It looks like this now:
> 
> WED ~ OHP/ Deadlift/ Accessories
> 
> FRI ~ Squat/ Bench/ Accessories
> 
> SUN ~ Deadlift/ Squat/ Accessories
> 
> I plan on pulling my sled 2x week.  (Will mostly likely be Thurs and Sat)



I felt the same this week. I've never felt more spoiled with squatting than I did this past week without the mono. Walking out, setting wide, and finding that ideal position is going to be a task. 

OHP as main focus over bench? Interesting. Sleds had been my go to for recovery after heavy lower days.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> I felt the same this week. I've never felt more spoiled with squatting than I did this past week without the mono. Walking out, setting wide, and finding that ideal position is going to be a task.





Metalhead1 said:


> OHP as main focus over bench? Interesting. Sleds had been my go to for recovery after heavy lower days.



Hadn't been able to bench for almost a year and a half so it was just programmed that way.  I will say though... I believe there is a positive correlation between OHP and bench but not the other way around.

I should also mention the layout is: 

1st lift main lift/ 2nd lift variation of main lift/ 3rd (supersetted mvts) accessory lift for weak point or rehab.​


----------



## BrotherIron

Pulled my speed sled backwards today.  Pulled it 80feet down & back (160ft total) for 6 walks.  It was easy but it was nice getting back on the pavement and pulling.  I'll up it 35lbs next time.  I have 2, 45's and 2, 35's to use.  

I'll also probably use my axle and create a 4th day (Fluff day).  Just a light day where I do light weight for a lot of reps.


----------



## BrotherIron

Only got around 45min today in the gym but I'll be honest... I'm still feeling blessed to be able to hit the gym.  Had to warm up outside and I prefer to do that so it doesn't cut into my training time.  I lose enough just getting my stuff from the back and setting up.

I decided to have a bit of fun today with my speed work.  I broke out the elitefts short orange bands and still threw 1 large chain set to the bar.  The total added weight is around 135lbs so you the bar weight + additional weight would give you the total weight lifted.   I normally perform speed work with triples but my squat day on Friday took it out of me.  That's also why I dropped my last set on pause squats and opted to put in a fatigue drop instead.

WAVE CoVid WK4 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUATSpeed Deads +orange short band +45lbs chain~ 135+C+Bx2, 225+C+Bx2, 225+C+Bx2, 245+C+Bx2, 245+C+Bx2, 245+C+Bx2, 245+C+Bx2, 275+C+Bx2, 275+C+Bx2, 275+C+Bx2, 275+C+Bx2, 275+C+Bx2​​​​​​​Pause Back Squat (3 sec)~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, 305x3, 335x3, f.drop 305x6
WideGrip Pulldown/ Incline Biceps Curl~ 100x12/30x8, 120x10/30x8, 130x10/30x8, 130x8​​​

​


----------



## BrotherIron

Shoulder Prep for bench days...


----------



## BrotherIron

While reading my log, you may wonder how to set some of it up..  Here's what speed pulls looked like on Sun. In the past, I would just break out 3 sets of big chain but that was cumbersome and I don't have time to do that right now.  I think I'll give this set up a go for a couple training blocks and see how I like it.

Hybrid Strength Training Log​


----------



## BrotherIron

Ok, so my gym has been forced to close.  The meal/food prep is still open but they gym portion has been closed.  I have picked up a few things and will be training outside for the next month it would seem. The only thing that really pisses me off if I don't have a means of squatting.  No stands so my training will be focused on pulling and ohping.

My new CoVid Block looks like the following:


*WEDNESDAY*
OHP/ DEADLIFTLandmine Seated 2-Arm OHP +*CHAIN*
Sumo Deadlift *+Mini Band*
Front Raise w/ Plate/ Face Pull w/ *Mini Band*
Bent Over Row
*Band* Pull Through​
*FRIDAY*
SQUAT/ BENCHLandmine Squat (Goblet)
Landmine Floor Press 1-Arm +*CHAIN*
*Banded* Good Morning
Walking Lunges
Axle Biceps Curl/ Rolling Tri. Ext +*CHAIN*

​
*SUNDAY*
DEADLIFT/ OHPConv. Deadlift +*CHAIN*
Landmine Standing 1-Arm OHP
RDL +*CHAIN*
Landmine Row
Lat. Raise w/ *CHAIN*/ Rear Delt​
Conditioning will be 2x week.  Both days will be speed sled on 150ft of turf.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning... 

Speed Sled Pulls~ 45x140ft, 90x140ft, 115x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft
2:30min rest.  Not to bad.  I have only a bit more weight.

I also scored an old rusted piece of shit bar for pulls.  Not sure if it'll last but honestly, I don't care.  Going to see if I can score some more plates.  I got my chain today (2 big, 1 med chain sets).​​


----------



## Metalhead1

Bummer to hear man. Keep doing what you can


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Bummer to hear man. Keep doing what you can



Thankfully, I can get a decent amount of pulling done but I can't squat without a rack.  Hoping my spot opens back up on May 1st but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## BrotherIron

Backyard training... this week is active recovery. I went light and also worked to see worked and what didn't.  I'm hoping the gym will back back open in a month.  I will have a training partner for my deadlift day and he's bringing a bar with 2, 45's and 2, 25's so I should have 345lbs bar weight for deadlift and then I have 95lbs chain as well as bands so as long as he shows up I should be good for my deadlift day.

The other person who was supposed to get some things acted like a lil bitch, even though I said I would train with him he can **** off.

WAVE YARD WK SETUP DAY2
SQUAT/ BENCH
Landmine Squat~ 45x15, 70x15, 90x15, x15
Landmine Floor Press+Chain~ 25+Cx10, +Cx10, +Cx10
Walking Lunge~ BWx10, x12, x12
Good Morning w/ Band~ x12, x12
Biceps Cur/ Rolling Triceps Ext. w/ Axle~ bar+C x10/ x14, x10/ x14, x10/ x14, x12/ x16​​​


----------



## BrotherIron

Not bad as days go... still trying movements and seeing if the work or not.  This day was mostly movements I normally do and was familiar with.  A good way to end active recovery to begin next week going full force.

For inventory I now have: trap bar, 45lbs bar, 25lbs axle, 2 45's, 4 35's, 2 25's plates, 25lbs DB, speed sled, and 100lbs chain & short long bands. 

 This is what I'll make my training out of for the next however long until my gym reopens.  A bonus is a friend who I'll train with happens to have another bar and 2 45's, 2 25's.  So that gives me 465lbs bar weight plus the chains plus the bands so my deadlifts should not really get far behind and I'm happy for that. 

WAVE YARD WK SET-UP DAY3
DEALIDT/ OHPConv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x10, 325x10
Landmine OHP (1-Arm, Standing)~ 25x10, 50x10, x10
RDL +Chain~ 185+Cx10, +Cx10, +Cx10
Landmine Row~ 50x10, x10, x10
Lateral Raise~ 25x12, x12​

​


----------



## BrotherIron

​Well, the governor has stated in a press conference that ALL gyms can open on Friday and mine will be opening on the 24th a 9am.  

I had a program written out that I wanted to switch to but will require more than 30min time to perform.  My gym is allowing 24hour access again so time shouldn't be a problem.  Because of this I'll be performing another active recovery week since I'm switching layouts.

I was doing this:
DAY1 OHP/ DEADLIFT
DAY2 SQUAT/ BENCH
DAY3 DEADLIFT/ SQUAT

I'm going to change it to this:
DAY1 OHP/ SQUAT
DAY2 DEADLIFT/ BENCH
DAY 3 SQUAT/ OHP

The first wave will be:

WEDNESDAY - OHP/ SQUAT Variation/ Assistance
Z-Press w/ Football bar​Paused Back Squat
​Side Lateral/ Rear Delt​BentOver Row

​
THURSDAY - DEADLIFT/ BENCH Variation/ AssistanceConv. Deadlift​Bench w/ Axle +chain (semi close grip)​Sumo Dead +red mini band​Landmine Row​Biceps Curl/ Triceps Ext.​

SUNDAY - SQUAT/ OHP Variation/ AssistanceBack Squat​Machine OHP 1-Arm +red mini​Standing Good Morning​GHR​Straight Arm Pulldown/ FacePull​​
I'll pull my sled 2-3x a week.  Slowly I'll be incorporating my SM conditioning back in. ​​

​​


----------



## Metalhead1

That's great news to hear. How long are your waves usually?


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> That's great news to hear. How long are your waves usually?



There 5 weeks in duration with the 5th week being active recovery.  I may go back to 4 weeks though to push a bit harder and also go back to my beginnings.


----------



## BrotherIron

I may shorten the first wave in terms of how many lifts I perform.  Gotta get back used to the amount of volume and my biggest problem has always been my lack of eating.  I hate to eat... I force myself but I should eat more.


----------



## tinymk

Great news your gym is opening back up


----------



## BrotherIron

tinymk said:


> Great news your gym is opening back up



Yeah, I'm excited about it.  I want to get back in and get back to work.  I have goals set for end of the year and it's time clock in and work for them.


----------



## HeiseTX

No gym open = me go crazy


----------



## BrotherIron

HeiseTX said:


> No gym open = me go crazy



Yeah, I wasn't to happy when my gym closed but I was able to source a fair amount of equipment.  I'm going to keep it at my job because whose to say my gym will remain open.  Our governor is coming under a lot of heat with this decision. I hope it stands though.


----------



## BrotherIron

Had to train at my job since the gyms don't open till tomorrow.  I would have preferred to train on Wed but I had a lab report and worked on my org chem exam..

WAVE1 WK1 DAY1
ACTIVE RECOVERY
OHP/ SQUATLandmine OHP 1-Arm (seated)~ bar x many, 25x10, 50x8, 50x8
Landmine Squat~ 45x10, 90x10, 115x10, 115x10
BentOver Row~ 135x12, 135x12
Hanging Side Lat./ Face Pull~ 25x12/ Red min x15, 25x12/ Red min x15​Standing Leg Curl~ Red mini x15, Red mini x15

​


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning
Sled Pulls (facing away sled)~ 45x140ft, 90x140ft, 115x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft
pulling the sled behind me.  This is much easier than pulling the sled backwards.


----------



## Metalhead1

Yeah sleds going backwards kill my damn knees. Especially trying to stay in the DB position that westside recommends


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah sleds going backwards kill my damn knees. Especially trying to stay in the DB position that westside recommends



I always try to stay upright and not lean to make it a more difficult.  I also like to take wide, deliberate steps.  I'll be putting in trap bar walks soon.  It's not as good as my farmers but it's something.  I may bring my farmers to work.  I only have 35's for it though but it would be better than the trap bar.


----------



## BrotherIron

Excited to get back in the gym but it would appear quite a few new people have joined which makes it congested.  I didn't get to bench b/c I didn't want to wait for the group of 4 to be done so opted for floor presses. 

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY2
ACTIVE RECOVERY
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x10, 325x10
Floor Press~ bar x many, 95x10, 135x10, x10, x10
Sumo Deadlift~ 135x5, 225x5, x5
Landmine Row~ 25x15, 50x12, x12, x12
Biceps Curl/ ReverseGrip Pulldown~ 25x15/ 60x15, 30x12/ 80x15, 30x12/ 80x15​


----------



## BrotherIron

Talked to an old friend about a version of my training method he's been using it exclusively since 2015(SST).  I forgot I used to go heavy 2x a month with my training.  I subbed a day out after I had my injury squatting.  I wanted to slowly build up strength and muscle to be able to handle the solid weights again at a lower bodyweight. This meant taking a heavy day out and putting an endurance day in.  One thing we talked about is this new day making me slower?  I'm not sure but I also know that I put more band and chain work in to really focus on speed and power output.  Gotta be fast if you're going to be light/ small.  

I won't lie, I'm enjoying the way I look, how I feel, and the direction my numbers are going even being so much lighter.  So for now, I'll only tweak the sets x reps rather than sub out the endurance day and put the 2nd heavy day back in.

Training Days:
Volume ~ 4x4, 2-3min rest
Speed ~ 9x2, 30-45sec rest
Strength ~ 4x1, 3-5 min rest
Endurance ~ 3x7, 90sec-2min rest


----------



## Metalhead1

Not sure how it could make you slower, other than just keeping your body from being acclimated to the higher %'s. I wouldn't think that would be the case though.

With all the acomodating resistance you use, you definitely shouldn't be slower.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Not sure how it could make you slower, other than just keeping your body from being acclimated to the higher %'s. I wouldn't think that would be the case though.
> 
> With all the acomodating resistance you use, you definitely shouldn't be slower.



The only thing I wondered was could this rep range change the "grey area" muscle fibers.  There is a small percent which can be more inclined to go one way or the other depending on the stiumuls and is this rep range high enough to cause that shift which I don't want?

The whole point of adding the chains and bands is to keep me fast/ accelerate that bar.  Since I don't have the size to leverage anymore, I gotta outrun gravity.  Chains also make it easier on my joints.  The bands running from the bottom up though can be hell'ish on the joints which is why I opt not to go to heavy with them.  I'll probably sub out the mini's for monster mini's after a bit or I may do like I did for my speed pulls (conventional) which is bands + chain.  Give myself the best of both worlds.  Chains are unsteady, sway, etc and bands hit the breaks fast with the exponential increase in tension. Another reason why I love lifting... I'm the guniea pig.


----------



## Metalhead1

What is the difference between your speed day and endurance day other than sets and reps?

Speed day is with resistance. Do your endurance days include the same? Weights? %s?


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> What is the difference between your speed day and endurance day other than sets and reps?
> 
> Speed day is with resistance. Do your endurance days include the same? Weights? %s?



There are a couple differences betw my speed day and my endurance days.  Speed work has some accomodating resitance component to it be it chains, bands, or some combination of the 2.  Endurance work is just straight bar weight.  The %'s for endurance are bit higher ie. 55, 65, 75%, the reps are higher, and rest time is around 90sec.  

I've always been one who does better with heavier loads and lower reps but after my last injury I switched things up.  I've made solid progress albeit slow progress but I'll take every inch and in time it'll add up to a mile.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> There are a couple differences betw my speed day and my endurance days.  Speed work has some accomodating resitance component to it be it chains, bands, or some combination of the 2.  Endurance work is just straight bar weight.  The %'s for endurance are bit higher ie. 55, 65, 75%, the reps are higher, and rest time is around 90sec.
> 
> I've always been one who does better with heavier loads and lower reps but after my last injury I switched things up.  I've made solid progress albeit slow progress but I'll take every inch and in time it'll add up to a mile.



It seems the workload, and time it gets done are pretty similar between the two days just by looking at what you've described. 

With you switching it up after so many years going with the higher reps, and straight weight, it seems it could simply be a new stimulus for your body to adapt to as you referenced above.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> It seems the workload, and time it gets done are pretty similar between the two days just by looking at what you've described.
> 
> With you switching it up after so many years going with the higher reps, and straight weight, it seems it could simply be a new stimulus for your body to adapt to as you referenced above.



Yeah, I try to keep the total work similar and just change intensity.  

That's what I'm hoping... create some new stimulus.  Now that I'm lighter 30+ lbs lighter, I figure I have to change somethings to keep marching to the finish line.  The funny thing is there is no finish line. When I hit goals I set, I make new ones like I'm sure everyone else here...


----------



## BrotherIron

Easy day of training.  Took my Org Chem Lab final.  Have my Ecology Lab Final this evening.  I ****ing hate online classes but with CoVid, all schools are now online and they're talking about making this way possibly even in the fall.  Quick in and out...

WAVE1 WK1 DAY3
ACTIVE RECOVERY
SQUAT/ OHP
Squat~ 145x3, 195x3, 235x3, 275x10, 325x10
OHP Machine (1-arm) +mini band~ 25+Bx10, 45+Bx10, 65+Bx10, 65+Bx10
Squat/ GM Combo~ 135x5, 135x5, 135x5
GHR~ BWx8, x8
Straight Arm Pulldown/ Face Pull~ 70x10/ Mini band x15, 70x10/ Mini band x15


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> Yeah, I try to keep the total work similar and just change intensity.
> 
> That's what I'm hoping... create some new stimulus.  Now that I'm lighter 30+ lbs lighter, I figure I have to change somethings to keep marching to the finish line.  The funny thing is there is no finish line. When I hit goals I set, I make new ones like I'm sure everyone else here...



Was your progress stalled before you changed? Or did you change mainly because of the knee injury?


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Was your progress stalled before you changed? Or did you change mainly because of the knee injury?



No, my progress hadn't stalled at all during that time.  I changed the program after an adductor injury.  After the injury I dropped weight b/c I could train for months.  So I opted to keep the weight down and just have fun.  I hurt my knee (ACL) last year around this time but I was able to rehab it and high box squatted for months.  Now, I'm good to go and slowly working back up.  

Now, I did change my squat stance/technique with the help of box squatting and sumo pulling.  I'm able to squat wider, open my hips more, and stay more upright and all that equals to less knee travel and my knees thank me for that.  My old stance was more Oly 'esque b/c of my background.


----------



## Boogieman

BrotherIron said:


> Easy day of training.  Took my Org Chem Lab final.  Have my Ecology Lab Final this evening.  I ****ing hate online classes but with CoVid, all schools are now online and they're talking about making this way possibly even in the fall.  Quick in and out...
> 
> WAVE1 WK1 DAY3
> ACTIVE RECOVERY
> SQUAT/ OHP
> Squat~ 145x3, 195x3, 235x3, 275x10, 325x10
> OHP Machine (1-arm) +mini band~ 25+Bx10, 45+Bx10, 65+Bx10, 65+Bx10
> Squat/ GM Combo~ 135x5, 135x5, 135x5
> GHR~ BWx8, x8
> Straight Arm Pulldown/ Face Pull~ 70x10/ Mini band x15, 70x10/ Mini band x15



Good work bro!


----------



## BrotherIron

Boogieman said:


> Good work bro!



Thanks the work will begin on Wed.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning... didn't have much time but got in something.

Sled pulls (facing away)~ 45x140ft, 90x140ft, 115x140ft, 150x140ft, 175x140ft, 175x140ft, 175x140ft.


----------



## tinymk

Never a waste of time to hit those sled pulls brother.  Nice work


----------



## BrotherIron

tinymk said:


> Never a waste of time to hit those sled pulls brother.  Nice work



Thanks.

Not a bad day.  I forgot I squatted on Mon but my body reminded me when I started.  I cut it short b/c I'll be pulling on Fri and squatting again on Sunday.  I may switch my layout to Wed, Thurs, Sun.  This would give my body more time betw deads and my comp. squats.  I also need to set up a lead chain for my Z-Presses so I'll do that next time.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press (speed)~ bar x many, 95x5, 105x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3​took 40sec rest​Paused B. Squat (3 sec) +85lbs chain~ 145+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 235+Cx3, 265+Cx3, 295+Cx3, 325+Cx3​​Bent Over Row~ 135x10, 185x7, x7, x7, x7
Hanging Side Lat/ Rear Delt~ 35x8/ 15x15, 35x8/ 15x15, 35x7/ 15x12​


----------



## BrotherIron

Some sled pulling today.  I'll deadlift tomorrow.

Sled Pulls (facing away from sled)~ 45x280ft, 90x280ft, 90x280ft, 125x280ft, 125x280ft, 125x280ft, 125x280ft, 125x280ft

Wanted to work a bit more endurance today.  Had to work out some things and what better way to let it out then pulling a sled on a turf.


----------



## BrotherIron

****... I forgot how much it SUCKS to prewrap.  

I decided to break out the Titan MaxRPM's (a friend gave me a 2M a long time ago and I never used them).  I learned on RPM's so I think it's fitting to start back up with them.  I'll get used to wrapping again and squatting in wraps and then I'll transition back to Titan THP's.  I loved my THP's.  I used the SigGolds for a short time but I'm not sure I liked them more than the THP's.  I'm also not sure I gave them enough time.

For anyone wondering... I break out the wraps when I'm normally at 90% of 1RM so for my 515 easy single (I hit last heavy squat session) I would break them out for 465 and heavier.

So... I wrapped myself tonight while sitting at the dinner table.  What can I say.  From my shit wrap (you can't wrap yourself tight) I'm certain I could load 545 and easily squat it.  Time to break them out and have some fun.

Goal is to get back to 600 at 242 by the years end... time to get after it.


----------



## Metalhead1

Only 2M? I prefer 3M, and those sig golds are stout. I've grown to love the elite kraits.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Only 2M? I prefer 3M, and those sig golds are stout. I've grown to love the elite kraits.



They were free.  Can't complain with free... or at least I don't complain.  Yeah, they are short but I figured since I'm a small 242 now why not break them out and give them a try.  They barely make it with the way I like to wrap.  I like to start from the bottom and go outward.  I cross in front of the knee when at the top and then lock it in.  I barely got it done (didn't really get to lock it in at the top... I normally get another wrap after the cross).  I figure it would be easier with someone wrapping me b/c they could get it actually tight.

The Sigs are stout but I did like them when I used them.  I couldn't wrap myself with them though.  They would pump my forearms to the point I'd need to sit for a minute just to be able to get the feeling back in my forearms so I could squat, lol.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> They were free.  Can't complain with free... or at least I don't complain.  Yeah, they are short but I figured since I'm a small 242 now why not break them out and give them a try.  They barely make it with the way I like to wrap.  I like to start from the bottom and go outward.  I cross in front of the knee when at the top and then lock it in.  I barely got it done (didn't really get to lock it in at the top... I normally get another wrap after the cross).  I figure it would be easier with someone wrapping me b/c they could get it actually tight.
> 
> The Sigs are stout but I did like them when I used them.  I couldn't wrap myself with them though.  They would pump my forearms to the point I'd need to sit for a minute just to be able to get the feeling back in my forearms so I could squat, lol.



Yeah exactly. they're hard as hell for self wrapping. Damn near impossible.  And no i wouldn't complain about free either. 

 A buddy of mine is 180 and i wrapped him with 3m. That was way too much material behind his knee because of his leg size. 

Ironcally i got my siggolds free not too long ago. Dude said he couldn't get them wrapped right even with pliers. 

My technique used to be like you're describing. Now i do from above the knee outward. 4 wraps down the knee. X under the kneecap, then tie it off at the top.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah exactly. they're hard as hell for self wrapping. Damn near impossible.  And no i wouldn't complain about free either.
> 
> A buddy of mine is 180 and i wrapped him with 3m. That was way too much material behind his knee because of his leg size.
> 
> Ironcally i got my siggolds free not too long ago. Dude said he couldn't get them wrapped right even with pliers.
> 
> My technique used to be like you're describing. Now i do from above the knee outward. 4 wraps down the knee. X under the kneecap, then tie it off at the top.



Now that I think about it, they may be 2.5M wraps.  I'll check in the morning.  3 for me now would be overkill.  At my old weight I needed 3M.


----------



## BrotherIron

A solid day.  I enjoyed it.  The weights are what I call semi-heavy but that's b/c I reset my deads since I'm pulling conventional and sumo in the same session.  Going to take some time to get acclimated (hams and glutes are on fire). I don't think I'll squat tomorrow b/c I've already squatted 2x this week and to squat 3x in 7 days is just stupid. Also, I didn't reset my squats b/c I was finding my groove and really flying with them so I don't run myself down.

Bench was crazy!  No pain in my shoulder or elbow.  I flossed my elbow and worked a lacrosse ball last night for around 8 min (4min front of shoulder @ pec minor and 4min back by armpit).  Hurt like hell but after felt like heaven.  I'll be sure to do this at least EOD.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x1, 315x1, 365x1, 415x1, 465x1, r.band 495x1
Bench w/ chain (75lbs)~ bar+Cx many, 95+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 160+Cx4, 180+Cx4, +Cx4, 200+Cx4
Sumo Pulls+red min band (speed)~ 135+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 275+Bx3, +Bx3, +Bx3, +Bx3, +Bx3
Landmine Row~ 45x10, 70x7, 80x7, x7
Biceps Curl/ Rolling Tri Ext/ Reverse Grip Pressdown~ 30x10/30x10/50x12, 35x8/35x8/60x10, 35x8/35x8/60x10​


----------



## Metalhead1

That's a lot of work for one session. Nice


----------



## BrotherIron

Sled Pulling
Sled (face sled so pulling backwards)~ 45x140ft, 90x140ft, 125x70ft, 160x70ft, 195x70ft, 195x70ft, 235x70ft, 235x70ft.

As you see sometimes I pull light for longer distance and sometimes I pull heavy for a shorter distance.  Took 3min rest for my sled pulls today.  235lbs maxes out what my speed sled can hold since I only have 2, 45s and 4, 35's.


----------



## CJ

Your quads must've been on FIRE!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> Your quads must've been on FIRE!!!



I was feeling it.  I figure I'll do 3 types of sled pulls with distance; heavy 70ft, medium 140ft, and light 280ft.  

Soon, I'll sub in SM conditioning which will be farmers and yoke.  Not sure if I want to put Log C&P back in since my shoulder is actually feeling good.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day but it's an easy day in comparison to tomorrow's DL day.

WAVE1 WK2 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ bar x many, 95x5, 120x2, 140x2, 160x2, 180x1, f.drop 155x4
Paused Squat +105lbs chain (3 sec)~ 145+Cx3, 195+Cx5, 235+Cx5, 265+Cx5, 295+Cx5, 325+Cx5
Hang. Side Lateral~ 35x8, 40x8, x7
Straight Arm Pulldown/ Rear Delt~ 80x12/ 20x12, 80x12/ 20x12, 90x10/ 20x10​


----------



## DEADlifter

Great work BrotherIron


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> Great work BrotherIron



Thanks!  Starting to buckle down and get to work.


----------



## BrotherIron

Gonna probably look into picking up some shoes for pulling sumo.  I need lateral support.  Right now I'm pulling in socks.  Shoulder felt good but I gotta remember to floss.  My right elbow was pissed off at me today so I backed down at the end.

WAVE1 WK2 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x7, 325x7, 375x7
Speed Bench w/ Axle +80lbs chain~ 75+Cx3, 125+Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3
Sumo Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x5, 345x5, 375x5
Landmine Row~ 40x7, 70x7, 80x7, x7
Biceps Curl/ Rolling Tri. Ext~ 30x10/30x10, 35x10/30x10​


----------



## Metalhead1

I bought some asics wrestling shoes for deads. Great for support, but not exactly the most comfortable shoes.


----------



## Metalhead1

I haven't used these yet, but a very reputable lifter recommended these a while back. He claimed they're as good as the Metal deadlift shoes.
https://www.amazon.com/SABO-Sports-Sabo-GoodLift/dp/B06ZY1CFVN


----------



## tinymk

I have always pulled in high top Chucks.  Never done me wrong


----------



## Ragingmenace223

ive been meaning to keep a log for a while now of weight lifted and reps to make sure im progressing but i never get around to doing it. i think the main reason is i really dont care how strong i am i just want to look good...i tell people all the time this is for looks not for strength when they ask me what i bench....lol...i never tried but im sure its weak.
  Thanks for the post im always looking to trying new things to shock my system..i need to do more of sled an unconventional training...been to stuck with the basics for too long


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> I bought some asics wrestling shoes for deads. Great for support, but not exactly the most comfortable shoes.



With me it's not about comfort, it's about working.  I prefer to pull conventional barefoot but I think with sumo I may get better traction with a shoe.  Could be bullshit but worth seeing since every pound counts.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> With me it's not about comfort, it's about working.  I prefer to pull conventional barefoot but I think with sumo I may get better traction with a shoe.  Could be bullshit but worth seeing since every pound counts.



They are perfect for traction, and having all points of the foot glued to the ground. 

Comfort isn't really a concern of mine either, because nothing about deadlifting is comfortable. I would suggest a half size bigger than normal to prevent the toes from being cramped as hell.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> They are perfect for traction, and having all points of the foot glued to the ground.
> 
> Comfort isn't really a concern of mine either, because nothing about deadlifting is comfortable. I would suggest a half size bigger than normal to prevent the toes from being cramped as hell.



I'll start looking for a pair.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Prowler Pushes~ 90x120ft, 140x120ft, 140x120ft, 140x120ft

Quick in and out.  I was training a client and wanted to push the prowler at the end with her.


----------



## BrotherIron

Decent day... had some family stuff come up so mind wasn't in it like it should be.  Still managed to hit my numbers and do well.  I squat with a TSB which is 55lbs and that's why the warm up numbers are like they are.

WAVE1 WK2 DAY3
SQUAT/ OHP
Squat~ 145x3, 195x3, 235x3, 285x3, 325x3, 365x4, 415x4, 415x4, 465x4
Machine OHP +red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx8, 45+Bx8, 75+Bx8, 85+Bx8, 95+Bx8​_shoulder felt great and elbow didn't bother me._​Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 195x5, 205x5
GHR +red mini band~ BW+B x5 drop band x5 (did this for 3 sets)​


----------



## BrotherIron

Prehab:
Lateral Walks with Sled~ 45x140ft, 90x140ft, 115x140ft, 115x140ft, 115x140ft

2min rest in between sets.  I use this for hips and knee rehab work.  Not very taxing for me but for others they tend to struggle.  Be sure keep your feet straight ahead and move in a straight line when moving laterally.  Also don't let your legs cross.. this make it easier if you do.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  I had a bit of a reality check on my Z-presses.  The numbers weren't high so I thought to myself that I'll fly through it easily and add a rep. I got to the last set and the brakes were hit hard.  I only took a 60sec rest and it was supposed to be 90sec. I won't be so stupid next time.

WAVE1 WK3 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press w/ Football Bar~ bar x many, 100x8, 120x8, 140x7
Pause B. Squat +105 chain (3 sec)~ 145+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 235+Cx3, 275+Cx3, 305+Cx3, 335+Cx3
Hang. Side Lat~ 35x8, 40x8, 40x8
Straight Arm Pulldown/ Rear Delt~ 80x12/ 20x12, 90x10/ 20x12, 90x10/ 20x12​


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> Not a bad day.  I had a bit of a reality check on my Z-presses.  The numbers weren't high so I thought to myself that I'll fly through it easily and add a rep. I got to the last set and the brakes were hit hard.  I only took a 60sec rest and it was supposed to be 90sec. I won't be so stupid next time.
> 
> WAVE1 WK3 DAY1
> OHP/ SQUAT
> Z-Press w/ Football Bar~ bar x many, 100x8, 120x8, 140x7
> Pause B. Squat +105 chain (3 sec)~ 145+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 235+Cx3, 275+Cx3, 305+Cx3, 335+Cx3
> Hang. Side Lat~ 35x8, 40x8, 40x8
> Straight Arm Pulldown/ Rear Delt~ 80x12/ 20x12, 90x10/ 20x12, 90x10/ 20x12​



Nice work, and yeah Z presses will humble you quick if you're not careful. At least they always have with me


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Nice work, and yeah Z presses will humble you quick if you're not careful. At least they always have with me



I have to remember I'm working back up.  I used to press 100kg for sets.  Slowly but surely, I'll back there.  Gotta get this shoulder strong again so I can build my bench again.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> I have to remember I'm working back up.  I used to press 100kg for sets.  Slowly but surely, I'll back there.  Gotta get this shoulder strong again so I can build my bench again.



In time brother. You'll get back there. I don't remember what you said the shoulder issue was


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> In time brother. You'll get back there. I don't remember what you said the shoulder issue was



Several injuries back in the day when I was an Oly lifter so I do the best I can but funny enough it went well until I started do SM training and that made it unravel which is why I'm a bit leary of breaking out the steel log and start cleaning and pressing it.  It may just sit and continue to collect dust and I may just use the yoke and farmers handles.


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid day but I knew going in I would need my preWO.  The workload on my Thurs are brutal.  Shoulder felt GREAT! Elbow also didn't bother me.  I flossed both elbows last night and worked my on right shoulder for 15 min with floss and lacross ball yesterday.

WAVE1 WK3 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 325x4, 375x4, 375x4, 425x4
Bench w/ axle +75lbs chain~ 75+Cx5, 115+Cx5, 135+Cx2, 160+Cx2, 180+Cx2, 200+Cx2, 220+Cx2, 240+Cx2, 250+Cx2 (slingshot)
Sumo Speed Dead +red mini~ 135+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 285+Bx3, +Bx3, +Bx3, +Bx3, +Bx3
Landmine Row~ 45x10, 70x7, 80x7, 80x6, 90x6
Biceps Curl/ Rolling Tri. Ext/ Reverse Grip Pressdown~ 30x10/30x10/70x12, 35x10/35x8/80x12, 35x10/35x8/80x12​


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning~ Sled Drags (pulling backwards)
45x140ft, 90x140ft, 115x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft

Going to start incorporating SM conditioning soon...


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning~ Sled Drags (pulling backwards)
45x140ft, 90x140ft, 115x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft

Yup, I did this again today.  Going to start conditioning 3x a week b/c I'm going to start dialing in the diet which for me means I'm going to eat more...

Going to start my carb rotation next week.  My weight may go up in the beginning but that's ok.  I like to use a carb rotation for my diet.

HIGH DAY~ 90gr Carb, 40gr Protein for 6 meals
MED & LOW DAY~ 60gr Protein all 6 meals, 60-70gr Carb for 3 meals, 50gr Fat for 3 meals; Low day has 1 Carb meal dropped and fats upped.

In case anyone is wondering...
Mon ~ Low
Tue ~ Low
Wed ~ Med
Thurs ~ High
Fri ~ Med
Sat ~ Low
Sun ~ High


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid day.  The bar movement was a bit slow but that's ok.  Not everyday can be Christmas.  If I need to I'll drop the weight.  Speed work means moving F...A...S...T. Shoulder felt good with the OHP.  I increased the ROM on the OHP.  This is where I'll keep it (Full ROM).

WAVE1 WK3 DAY3
SQUAT/ OHP
Speed Squat +140chain (2big+2med+1sm; per side)~ 145+Cx2, 195+Cx2, 235+Cx2, +Cx2, 255+Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, 285+Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2​_45sec rest in betw sets.  broke out knee sleeves but NO belt._​OHP+red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx5, 45+Bx5, 75+Bx5, 85+Bx5, 95+Bx5, 105+Bx5
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5
GHR+red mini~ BW+red x6/ BWx6, BW+red x6/ BWx5, BW+red x6/ BWx4​_I performed 6 with the red mini and then when I failed, I dropped the red mini and continued to rep out as many as I could._​


----------



## BrotherIron

Hours are slowly returning to normal so I'll have to change the time I perform my conditioning.  No more evening cardio sessions.  Today was an ok day.  I didn't have my shoes to squat in and I didn't have my key to use my squat bar.

WAVE1 WK4 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press w/ swiss bar~ bar x many, 95x5, 120x4, 140x4, 140x4, 160x4
Paused B. Squat (3 sec) +105lbs chain~ 135+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 225+Cx3, 265+Cx5, 295+Cx5, 325+Cx5
Hang. Side Lateral~ 35x8, 40x8, 40x8
Straight Arm Pulldown/ Rear Delt~ 90x12/ 20x12, 90x12/ 20x12, 90x12/ 20x10​


----------



## BrotherIron

Bands beat my ass today... tweaked my mid left side of back b/c of the jarring when I came down and also I had chain on with the bands.  I do like having chain and band though.  It's the best of both worlds but it does kick your ass.  Bench went well.  Shoulder feels good but I need to floss my elbow b/c I could feel it a bit.  Put chest supported t-bar rows in place of landmine rows since my back needed a break.

I forgot to write... I normally would have pulled sumo also this day but since I tweaked my back I decided to be to completely stupid and also pull sumo.  Next block I'll be putting in RDL's w/ chain.  I should also write for me to remember that at the top I need to remember to just drop the bar since the bands wind up doing this to me every once in a while if I ride it down.

WAVE1 WK4 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCHConv. Speed Pulls +50lbs chain +orange short band (90lbs)~ 135+B+Cx2, 225+B+Cx2, 225+B+Cx2, 255+B+Cx2, 255+B+Cx2, 255+B+Cx2, 255+B+Cx2, 275+B+Cx2, 275+B+Cx2, 275+B+Cx2, 275+B+Cx2​_broke out belt on 275 sets.  need to buy a new belt since I'm down 50lbs from when I bought it. It'll be my next purchase._​Bench w/ Axle +75lbs chain~ bar+Cxmany, 75+Cx5, 115+Cx5, 145+Cx7, 165+Cx7, 185+Cx7
T-Bar Row~ 70x10, 90x7, 90x7, 70x10
Biceps Curl/ Rolling Tri. Ext/ Reverse Grip Pressdown~ 35x10/35x10/90x12, 35x10/35x10/90x12, 40x8/35x10/100x12​


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning today.  I learned that my weight is struggling to stay up where it is with my training and 3x conditioning a week so I'm dropping conditioning to just 2x a week.  I pigged out all day and my weight was only 248... kinds scary since I don't want to EVER drop below 242.  

Conditioning
Prowler Push - 45x 120ft, 90x120ft, 90x120ft, 140x120ft, 140x120ft​_2:30rest_​Lateral Walk w/ Speed Sled - 90x120ft, 90x120ft, 115x120ft, 115x120ft​_1min rest_​
My second day of conditioning will be SM training. It'll be Yoke and farmers to begin with and then I'll sub out one and put Log C&P in it's place.


----------



## BrotherIron

It turned out to be Christmas today.  My lever belt I'm wearing is probably 10yrs old and I got it when I was over 300lbs competing.  Needless to say it's been to big now that I'm hovering at 245lbs.  Well.... I forgot I bought an Inzer Lever belt 2 years ago (from a friend who quit lifting) and put it away b/c he was a 242 and at the time I was a 275er and could't fit it.  Now that I'm a 245 it'll fit perfectly.  I was about to order a belt b/c I need something that fits me correctly.  I can put that money to something else.  

I'm thinking briefs will be the next thing I get.


----------



## BrotherIron

More conditioning...

Sled Drags (facing backwards)~ 45x140ft, 90x140ft, 115x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft, 150x140ft
2min30sec rest in betw sets.  Dragged sled outside in the sun and humidity.


----------



## BrotherIron

Had to cut my workout short b/c have a cookout to go to but I did manage to squat.  On Thurs, I tweaked my mid left side of my back with my speed pulls so I made sure to put a topical analgesic on my back to help heat it up so it would feel good during training.

I had to wrap myself and forgot how much that tired me out.  The RPM's are short.  I'm not sure they're even 2.5m  I only had enough to wrap from bottom to top and outward.  I also forgot how hard it is to walk a bar out when you're wrapped.  I skipped my r.band set since I didn't want to aggravate my back.  I didn't collar my 505 set and the plates on the right side did shift a small bit but I hit the single easily.  To be honest, I hit all the singles extremely easy.  I'm confident next month, I'll blast 555 or 565 easily.  Feels good to have some weight back on my squat bar.


WAVE1 WK4 DAY3
SQUAT/ OHP
B. Squat~ 145x3, 295x3, 235x3, 285x1, 325x1, 375x1, 425x1, 465x1, 505x1, 535x1
broke out knee sleeves on 325 sets, broke out belt on 425 set, broke out wraps for 505 and up sets.

That was it... skipped the rest b/c ran out of time.


----------



## DEADlifter

Impressive as always


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> Impressive as always



Thanks.  I'm excited to see what the next 3 months brings.  I gotta get my shit together though with my deadlifts.  My starting position is just to low.  For whatever reason, the weight drop really ****ed with my pulls.  I"m going to sub in RDL's w/ chain this next block and I may keep them in for 2 mini blocks.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:

Farmers Walks (per handle)~ 50x110ft, 50x110ft, 70x110ft, 70x110ft
Sled Pulls (behind me)~ 90x110ft, 90x110ft, 90x110ft, 90x110ft

Working light this week as it's recovery week.  I'll add more weight next week.  Getting back into the swing of things in terms of using SM equipment for conditioning.


----------



## BrotherIron

Active recovery this week.  It came at the right time b/c I feel a bit run down.  Upped my Kcal and am making sure I eat enough carbs.  I've always eaten fewer Kcal than what I was supposed to.  Lifting some become easier now that I'm eating like I should.  I may have to put my 3rd conditioning day back in though if my weight goes up to much.

WAVE1 WK5 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ bar x many, 105x10, x10
Pause Squat +105lbs (3sec)~ 145+Cx5, 205+Cx5, 205+Cx5
Hang. Lateral Raise~ 25x12, x12
Straight Arm Pulldown/ Face Pull~ 50x12/ red mini x15, 50x12/ red mini x15​


----------



## ATLRigger

So the weights sit on a 2” block or your heels r on a 2” block for sumo?


----------



## BrotherIron

ATLRigger said:


> So the weights sit on a 2” block or your heels r on a 2” block for sumo?



The weight sits on the block.  Putting the bar on the blocks makes it easier to get into position.  The next training block will have RDL's instead of Sumo Pulls.


----------



## ATLRigger

I’ve been doing sumos for a month now and it always feels like i could easily tear my groin muscle, so i keep it light


----------



## Metalhead1

ATLRigger said:


> I’ve been doing sumos for a month now and it always feels like i could easily tear my groin muscle, so i keep it light



If you're adductors are weaker, don't go too wide to start off. Start off with a frog stance, and slowly progress your way out over time.


----------



## ATLRigger

Metalhead1 said:


> If you're adductors are weaker, don't go too wide to start off. Start off with a frog stance, and slowly progress your way out over time.


I have weak glutes and hams. My (possibly wrong) understanding is that my abductors are actually working overtime and currently tighter than they should be to compensate for weak glutes and hams. 
*sorry if I’m hijacking the thread BrotherIron


----------



## BrotherIron

ATLRigger said:


> I’ve been doing sumos for a month now and it always feels like i could easily tear my groin muscle, so i keep it light



This is why I started with the bar on blocks.  This makes it easier to get into position and you slowly work your way down to the ground.  I also started not wide with my stance too and slowly worked it out.  

Box squats are also good to help you get into position b/c of how you get in position and how you properly perform a box squat.


----------



## BrotherIron

Turned my sets of 10 into sets of 5 and worked on not allowing my hips to be to low when I began my pull.  Was able to shoot some vids and am happy with my start position.

WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x5, 275x5, 325x5, 325x5
Bench w/ axle +80lbs chain~ 75+Cx5, 115+Cx5, 115+Cx5, 135+Cx8, 135+Cx8
Sumo Dead +red mini~ 135+Bx5, 225+Bx5, 225+Bx5
Biceps Curl/ Rolling Tri. Ext/ Reverse Grip Pressdown~ 25x12/25x10/80x12, 25x12/25x10/80x12​


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:

Lateral Walks w/ Speed Sled~ 45x110ft, 90x110ft, 115x110ft, 115x110ft, 115x110ft
Prowler Pushes~ 45x110ft, 90x110ft, 135x110ft, 135x110ft, 135x110ft

Active Recovery.  I'm going to just perform conditioning 2x a week but make it a bit longer and more intense.  I want my weight back at 250 and not in the low 240's anymore.  It may not seem like much of a difference but it did have a big impact on some of my lifts.  I think I'll stay in the low 250's which will still make it easy to be a 242er on the platform.  I don't think I'll go back to 275 again.... but you never know.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  Active recovery.  Since squats are feeling like a million bucks I didn't split up my 2 sets.  Knocked out the 2 sets of 10reps.  Had an acquaintance suggest I put zerchers in my training.  I can actually say I've never tried them.  I'll so some research and perhaps put them in and give them a try. I always like new things to try. 

WAVE1 WK5 DAY3
SQUAT/ OHP
B.Squat~ 145x3, 195x3, 235x3, 275x10, 325x10
Machine OHP +red mini (each arm)~ band x many, 25+Bx10, 45+Bx10, 65+Bx10, +Bx10
Standing GoodMorning~ 135x10, x10
GHR~ BWx10, x10​


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:

Farmers Walks~ 70x110ft, 90x110ft, 90x110ft, 90x110ft, 90x110ft
Sled Drags (w/ waist harness)~ 90x110ft, 115x110ft, 115x110ft, 115x110, 115x110ft


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't get a chance to perform my Day 1 because my fur baby was in the ER this week and had her spleen removed.  Got to train today and had a good day considering everything that I and SS have been through this week.

WAVE2 WK1 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x1, 335x1, 385x1, 435x1, 475x1, *r.band* 515x1
Bench w/ Axle +75lbs chain~ bar+C x many, 75+Cx5, 115+Cx5, 140+Cx4, 165+Cx4, 185+Cx4, 185+Cx4, 205+Cx4, slingshot 225+Cx4
RDL +40lbs chain~ 135x5, 225x5, 275+Cx5, 295+Cx5, 315+Cx5
T-Bar Row~ 45x10, 80x7, 90x7, 90x7, 100x7
Biceps Curl/ Rolling Tri Ext/ Reverse Grip Pressdown~ 35x8/ 35x10/ 90x12, 35x10/ 35x10/ 100x10​


----------



## Metalhead1

Nice work! Slingshots are fun to add every so often.


----------



## tinymk

Looks like a solid program brother


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Nice work! Slingshots are fun to add every so often.



Yeah, I'm going to add them in 2x a month for my bench to just get my shoulder used to the heavier weight. Slowly but surely it's feeling better and the weight is moving easier.  



tinymk said:


> Looks like a solid program brother



Thanks.  I always rotate my assisting lifts and this block will be RDL's w/ chain.  I haven't made up my mind if my next block will be back to sumo or deficit pulls.  I'm leaning towards just having 2 blocks.  I also subbed out paused squats for box squat w/ band.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> Thanks.  I always rotate my assisting lifts and this block will be RDL's w/ chain.  I haven't made up my mind if my next block will be back to sumo or deficit pulls.  I'm leaning towards just having 2 blocks.  I also subbed out paused squats for box squat w/ band.



What will be your deciding factors between sumo or deficits?


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> What will be your deciding factors between sumo or deficits?



Honestly, I'm leaning towards sumo b/c it's been a HUGE help with hip mobility and strengthening my adductors which have an issue for me in the past.


----------



## BrotherIron

Had to rush through my workout.  Tweaked my lower left back (honestly, it'll be fine in 12hours) since I did it before the end of the 1st movement and didn't have pain throughout the rest of workout.  My fur baby continues to do better,

WAVE2 WK1 DAY3
SQUAT/ OHP
B. Squat~ 145x3, 195x2, 235x3, 285x3, 325x7, 375x7, 425x7
Hammer Strength OHP +red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx10, 50+Bx10, 80+Bx5, 90+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5
Sissy Squat w/ KB~ BWx15, 50x12, 50x12
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 185x5, 185x5
GHR +red mini~ BW+Bx6/ BWx6, BW+Bx6/ BWx4​


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Farmers Walks~ 90lbsX100ft, 110lbsX100ft, 110lbsX100ft, 110lbsX100ft, 110lbsX100ft
Sled Pulls w/ harness~ 115lbsX100ft, 135lbsX100ft, 135lbsX100ft, 135lbsX100ft, 135lbsX100ft

After I did my lower back protocol.  Lower left portion of back is strained from Sundays squat day.  Working through it.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  I can feel my low back so I put my topical on it to make it hot and get some relief.  Back to box squatting for the next 5 weeks.  The box I used was lower than what I had been.  The old box was 18" and this one is 16" so I'm right at parallel.  

WAVE1 WK2 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ bar x many, 95x5, 125x3, 145x3, 165x2, 185x1, f.drop 165x3, 135x5
Box Squat on low box +red mini (choked) w/ Buffalo Bar~ 140+Bx3, 190+Bx3, 230+Bx3, 280+Bx5, 310+Bx5, 340+Bx5
Hang. Side Lat w/ Cable~ 30x10, 40x8, 50x5, 30x12
Straight Arm Pulldown/ Rear Dealt w/ Cable~ 90x12/ 20x12, 100x10/ 20x10, 100x10/ 20x12​


----------



## BrotherIron

A solid day. I performed a heavy bench day this week b/c I realized my bench schedule was off and I'm correcting it starting this week. I added 5lbs in chain to my chain amount for bench and used my biggest chain for RDL's.

WAVE1 WK2 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 285x7, 335x7, 385x7
Bench w/ axle +80lbs chain~ bar+C x many, 75+Cx5, 115+Bx3, 135+Bx3, 165+Cx2, 185+Cx2, 205+Cx2, 225+Cx2, 245+Cx2
RDL +45lbs chain~ 225+Cx4, 285+Cx4, 305+Cx4, 325+Cx3
T-Bar Row~ 45x10, 80x8, 90x8, 90x8, 100x8
Biceps Curl/ Rolling Tri. Ext/ Reverse Grip Pressdown~ 35x10/ 35x7/ 100x12, 35x10/ 35x7/ 100x14​


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid day. My lower back is still a bit "off" so I dropped 1 rep for my working sets on squats.

WAVE1 WK2 DAY3
SQUAT/ OHP
B. Squat~ 145x3, 195x3, 235x3, 285x2, 325x1, 375x3, 425x3, 425x3, 475x3
OHP+red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx7, 45+Bx7, 80+Bx7, 90+Bx7, 100+Bx7
Sissy Squat w/ KB~ Bw x15, 50x10/BWx5, 50x10/BWx5
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 195x5, 205x5
GHR~ red mini x10, BWx10​


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Farmers Walks~ 90x100ft, 110x100ft, 110x100ft, 115x100ft, 115x100ft
Sled Pulls (behind me)~ 135x100ft, 135x100ft, 160x100ft, 160x100ft


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day. Pushed shoulders but pulled back on squats.  I can still feel my lower left back.

WAVE1 WK3 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ bar x many, 95x7, 115x7, 135x7, 155x6
Box Squat +red mini (speed)~ 140+Bx2, 190+Bx2, 230+Bx2, 260+Bx2, 260+Bx2, 260+Bx2, 260+Bx2, 260+Bx2, 260+Bx2, 260+Bx2, 260+Bx2
Hanging Side Lat (cable)~ 30x8, 40x8, 50x6, 50x6, f.drop 30x10
StraightBar Pulldown/ Rear Delt (cable)~ 90x12/20x12, 100x12/20x12​


----------



## Metalhead1

What's going on with your back? Seems to be lingering longer than you wanted.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> What's going on with your back? Seems to be lingering longer than you wanted.



Tweaked it on that one Sunday and then went out on the lake in my boat which made it worse.  It is lingering which is making it a nuisance but it'll get better.  I'm just gonna tip-toe around it till my active recovery and then take that whole week off.


----------



## BrotherIron

Happy with how today went.  I lifted on an empty stomach... I know.. I know.. not a good idea but the weight wasn't heavy for me.  My back felt good which is why I'm happy.  I'm working a split shift at my job opening a building in the AM and then coming back in the evening PM.  The AM is only 2 hours and I'm not going to keep doing it.  This will be the last week for that shit.  I picked up a security job at a landmark club in my city which pays well and is a helluva lot of fun.  It's a classy spot so all black clothes and dressed up.  The clientele is older (late 30's to upper 50's) which means no fights, spending money, and mature individuals.

WAVE1 WK3 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv, Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 335x3, 385x3, 385x3, 435x4
Speed Bench w/ axle +80lbs chain~ 75+Cx2, 115+Cx2, 145+Cx2, 145+Cx2, 145+Cx2, 145+Cx2, 145+Cx2, 145+Cx2, 145+Cx2, 145+Cx2, 145+Cx2​30 sec rest​RDL +45lbs chain~ 225+Cx5, 295+Cx3, 315+Cx3, 335+Cx3
T-Bar Row~ 45x10, 85x8, 95x8, 105x8, 105x8
Bicep Curl/ Rolling Tri. Ext/ Reverse Grip Pressdown~ 40x10/35x10/50x12, 45x8/35x10/50x12​


----------



## Big Mikey

Sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## DEADlifter

Congrats on the sweet evening gig.  I wish I could find something like that.


----------



## BrotherIron

Big Mikey said:


> Sounds like a solid plan.



It's a decent short term plan.  I may also get a call from my companies biggest competitor which would be great because I'm ready for a change.  My current employer treats me like shit but I was making good money but now they've made so many cutback I'm making shit it I'm ready to entertain offers.



DEADlifter said:


> Congrats on the sweet evening gig.  I wish I could find something like that.



Thanks.  It's nothing more than babysitting.  For the last hour I get young entitled white kids which can be very annoying but the rest of the night has an older crowd and they're easy to be around.


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid training today.  I've been eating more and my weight has crept up to almost 250 so I'm happy with that.  Lower back felt good today too.  Perhaps I just needed to eat more.

WAVE1 WK3 DAY3
SQUAT/ OHP
Speed Squat +140lbs~ 145+Cx2, 195+Cx2, 235+Cx2, 265+Cx2, 265+Cx2, 265+Cx2, 265+Cx2, 295+Cx2, 295+Cx2, 295+Cx2, 295+Cx2, 295+Cx2
Machine OHP +red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx5, 45+Bx5, 70+Bx5, 85+Bx5, 95+Bx5, 105+Bx5, 115+Bx2
Sissy Squat +KB~ 50x10/ BWx5, 50x10/ BWx5
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5
GHR~ BWx12, red mini x8​


----------



## BrotherIron

Going to switch it up next block.  

Conditioning:
Farmers Walks~ 90x100ft, 100x100ft, 110x100ft, 110x100ft, 115x100ft, 115x100ft
Sled Drags (behind me)~ 90x100ft, 135x100ft, 160x100ft, 160x100ft, 160x100ft

I'll probably break out the steel log and do EMOMs and then either sled or Yoke.  I'm leaning to Yoke walks.


----------



## BrotherIron

I was feeling beat down today. I'm ready for my active recovery week.  From how I feel, I need it.  Bodies aching but I didn't bitch out.  I sucked it up and got everything done.  

WAVE1 WK4 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press w/ football bar~ bar x many, 95x5, 125x4, 145x4, 145x4, 165x4
Box Squat w/ buffalo bar +red mini (low box)~ 140+Bx3, 190+Bx3, 230+Bx3, 280+Bx5, 310+Bx5, 340+Bx5
Hang. Side Lat w/ Cable~ 40x8, 40x8, 50x7, 50x7
Straight Arm Pulldown/ Rear Dealt Cable~ 100x12/30x10, 100x12/30x10, 100x12/30x10​


----------



## BrotherIron

I feel like a mule kicked me in the dick... run down, tired, and beat up so I modified my training today.  I need to get some rest to be ready for Sunday which is my heavy squat day. Speed pulls were hell today.  I kept it at 265 + chain + band and gave myself a min rest in betw. sets.  So, for speed pulls I had 265lbs bar weight +100lbs band weight +45lbs chain weight that means at the top it was over 405 at the top and 265 at the bottom.

WAVE1 WK4 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCHSpeed Pulls + orange light band +45lbs chain~ 135+B/Cx2, 225+B/Cx2, 265+B/Cx2, 265+B/Cx2, 265+B/Cx2, 265+B/Cx2, 265+B/Cx2, 265+B/Cx2, 265+B/Cx2, 265+B/Cx2, 265+B/Cx2​_only 1 min rest and I did wear a belt._​Bench w/ Axle +85lbs chain~ 75+Cx3, 115+Cx3, 145+Cx3, 165+Cx2, 185+Cx3, 205+Cx3, 225+Cx3
RDL~ skipped
T-Bar Row~ 45x10, 90x8, 100x8, 100x8, 110x6
Biceps Curl/ Rolling Tricep. Ext./ ReverseGrip Pressdown~ 35x10/35x8/100x12, 40x8/40x8/ 100x12, 40x6/40x6/100x10​


----------



## DEADlifter

To have been run down and having to push through it that is still very impressive work.


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> To have been run down and having to push through it that is still very impressive work.



Thanks.  Yeah, when running on 1/2 energy sometimes just getting to the gym is a victory and once there... take some preWO and put in some work.

I'm going to switch my lifting days from Wed, Thurs, Sun TO Mon, Tues, Fri so that way I'll be more rested for my training and not have the second job affect me so much.  I may put a 3rd conditioning day in since I've been eating a bad meal while I'm working security.  I get hungry working from 9:30 - 3:00am.


----------



## BrotherIron

Day started earlier than I wanted it to.  I had to get the wife's rav4 b/c it died... translation, the battery needed to be replaced.  Fast-forward... I trained without eating and only getting 4hours a sleep.  Still though had decent day.  I did realize that I have to put a 1/2" mat down in the cage b/c the J-hooks are to deep and caused an issue when I went heavy.  I hit 545 which is great but I called it and didn't go for the 575 r.band after.  I also found out the RPM wraps are only 2M so I borrowed a used pair of THPs that are 2.5M and easily hit the 545 just had a slight issue re-racking the bar b/c of the lip on the J-hook.

WAVE1 WK4 DAY3
SQUAT/ OHP
B.Squat~ 145x7, 235x3, 285x3, 325x1, 375x1, 425x1, 475x1, 515x1, 545x1​wrapped 505 w/ RPMs and THPs for the 545.  I'll pick up a new pair of 2.5M THPs.​Machine OHP +red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx8, 45+Bx8, 70+Bx8, 85+Bx8, 95+Bx8, 105+Bx8
Sissy Squat~ 60x10/bw x5, 60x10/ bw x8
GHR~ bw x8, bw x8​
played with a way to GHR using a lat pulldown.  The pad is a bit narrow but it could work well.


----------



## PZT

very nice squating


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> very nice squating



Thanks.  I'm excited to use that 1/2" horse stall mat and go heavier.  I'm shooting for 565 straight bar next heavy week and then r.band after.

Talked a friend after squatting I may switch to sumo for my main pull since I may be suited better for it now at this smaller version of me.


----------



## BrotherIron

Here's the vid of the 545.  Didn't bury it but like I said the damn j-hooks are a valley which caused issues coming out and getting back into them.  I'll lay the 1/2" horse stall mat down next time and that'll fix the issue.  Can't wait to go heavy.






Oh yeah... and I I need to get my ass back in a monolift.  Walking shit out sucks, lol.


----------



## Metalhead1

Nice work. Yeah those deeper hooks are no fun, and definitley get back in a mono lol


----------



## Grizzly911

That's some good weight, BI! Safety first!


----------



## PZT

yeah looks like nicking the hooks really messed up your tightness and ability to hit depth. Still looked strong. No belt either?


----------



## Jin

Nice lift dude. Seemed like you could’ve tripled that! Good bar speed.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Nice lift dude. Seemed like you could’ve tripled that! Good bar speed.



Thanks.  Yeah, I was supposed to take another single but those j-hooks f'd me up.  I was planning my last single to be 575.  Goal is to get back to 600+ by years end at this new lighter version of me.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Nice work. Yeah those deeper hooks are no fun, and definitley get back in a mono lol


Thanks.  Yeah those hooks are f'n valleys.  I do have to get back on a mono.



Grizzly911 said:


> That's some good weight, BI! Safety first!


Thanks.  Yeah, I have my spud inc safety straps if I need to dump the bar.  I'm going to put a 1/2" horse stall mat to hopefully correct the issue.  Also, I need to go back to a PL gym for my heavy squats.



PZT said:


> yeah looks like nicking the hooks really messed up your tightness and ability to hit depth. Still looked strong. No belt either?


They through me all off.  I was so pissed that I made sure I didn't dump it.  No I was wearing a belt.


----------



## DEADlifter

There are some really good journals going on right now.  I think you helped propel that.  Thanks bro


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> There are some really good journals going on right now.  I think you helped propel that.  Thanks bro



Thanks.  Anything I can do to help.  You can learn so much from someone's journal.  I hope mine helps educate, peak interest, and spark ideas.


----------



## BrotherIron

I'm changing my days to Mon, Tues, Thurs, and Fri.  Thurs will be my fluff day which is nothing more than a day of machine work where I can put some extra focus on areas which I feel need more attention.  

MON - OHP/ Squat
TUES - Deadlift/ Bench
WED - Conditioning
THUR - Fluff (Back, Shoulders, Chest, Biceps)
FRI - Squat/ OHP
SUN - Conditioning

Thurs will change as my focus changes and my needs change.


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't make it in on Monday due to some bullshit but got in today and I'll get in tomorrow too. I was able to add chain to my z-presses.  Didn't notice the chain weight which is what I want but even though I didn't notice it, there was weight added (3/8" chain set).

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press + 15lbs chain~ bar+C x many, 95+Cx3, 105+Cx3, 105+Cx3, 105+Cx3, 105+Cx3, 105+Cx3, 105+Cx3, 105+Cx3, 105+Cx3
​​​40 sec rest in btw sets.
​​Paused Squat +105lbs chain~ 145+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 235+Cx3, 275+Cx5, 305+Cx5, 335+Cx5
Front Raise w/ DB~ 35x7, 40x7, 40x7, 35x7/25x7
WideGrip Pulldown/ Face Pull~ 140x8/ 50x10, 140x8/ 50x10, 140x8/ 50x10​​

​​​​​​​


----------



## BrotherIron

My ass and hams are on fire right now.  Solid training even though I didn't feel like training today.  I manned up, sacked up, and hit what I was supposed to.  My sumo pulls were slow (was supposed to be speed work) but I did switch out thr red mini for a green monster mini which means... more band tension.  I was also fried from the heavy conventional deads.  Elbow and shoulder felt good which is why bench went so well.  

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x1, 315x1, 365x1, 415x1, 455x1, 485x1, r.band 525x1
Bench w/ Axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx5, 115+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 155+Cx7, 175+Cx7, 195+Cx7
Sumo Pulls w/ monster mini~ 135+Bx2, 225+Bx2, 275+Bx2, 315+Bx2, 315+Bx2, 315+Bx2, 315+Bx2, 315+Bx2, 315+Bx2
T-Bar Row~ 50x10, 105x8, 115x8, 125x6, 105x10
JM Press/ KB Biceps Curl/ Cable Single Arm Tate Press~ 95x10/ 35x8/ 40x15, 95x10/ 35x8/ 40x15, 95x10/ 35x6/ 30x15


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Sled Pulls - Lateral Walk~ 75x140ft, 110x140ft, 110x140ft
Sled Pulls - Drag Behind me~ 145x140ft, 145x140ft, 145x140ft

I had to pull my sled at work so the weights weren't what I wanted but it was done outside so that means sweating my balls off since it's 90 degrees with 80%+ humidity.  Not to bad since I was pressed for time and didn't get to hit my gym.  I'll do my best to do farmers and sled this weekend.  If not, I'll do sleds again.


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> Conditioning:
> Sled Pulls - Lateral Walk~ 75x140ft, 110x140ft, 110x140ft
> Sled Pulls - Drag Behind me~ 145x140ft, 145x140ft, 145x140ft
> 
> I had to pull my sled at work so the weights weren't what I wanted but it was done outside so that means sweating my balls off since it's 90 degrees with 80%+ humidity.  Not to bad since I was pressed for time and didn't get to hit my gym.  I'll do my best to do farmers and sled this weekend.  If not, I'll do sleds again.



I want to get a sled, but I also don't want to be know as the 'crazy person' by my neighbors. :32 (18):


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> I want to get a sled, but I also don't want to be know as the 'crazy person' by my neighbors. :32 (18):



This speed sled I have at work was actually fabricated by a client of mine.  It was an awesome gift.  I have my prowler at my gym.  I say F' the neighbors and get a small speed sled.  They take up literally no space and they're great.  I do need to start using this one with it attached to my waist by a belt and not pulling it by a handle.


----------



## BrotherIron

If anyone wants a killer arm tri-set try the one I posted in my last workout.  My triceps literally felt like someone inflated them they were so blown up.

Tri-set: JM Press / KB Biceps Curl / Single Arm Tate Press (using a cable crossover).  The kicker with this is make sure you fully flex with the KB which isn't easy so the weight will be lighter than with a DB and be sure to slowly lower the plates with the cabled Tate Press.   I took 90 sec rest in between sets.


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> This speed sled I have at work was actually fabricated by a client of mine.  It was an awesome gift.  I have my prowler at my gym.  I say F' the neighbors and get a small speed sled.  They take up literally no space and they're great.  I do need to start using this one with it attached to my waist by a belt and not pulling it by a handle.



It's inevitable. The boy is starting football next year, it'll be good for his lazy ass too.


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> It's inevitable. The boy is starting football next year, it'll be good for his lazy ass too.



Then I would look into a prowler so he can get his shoulders into it when he's pushing it.  A speed sled doesn't give him that ability.


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> Then I would look into a prowler so he can get his shoulders into it when he's pushing it.  A speed sled doesn't give him that ability.



It'll be this one... https://www.roguefitness.com/rogue-echo-dog-sled  or similar, once I start looking.


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> It'll be this one... https://www.roguefitness.com/rogue-echo-dog-sled  or similar, once I start looking.



Check out Titan Fitness.  They're more cost effective and free shipping too.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  Cut is a bit shot because a fam member is in the hospital and I just got the news.  There's nothing I can do but I couldn't get my head right once I got the news.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY3
SQUAT/ OHP
B. Squat~ 145x3, 195x3, 235x3, 285x3, 325x7, 385x7, 435x7
Machine OHP +red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx5, 45+Bx5, 70+Bx5, 85+Bx6, 95+Bx6, 105+Bx6, 115+Bx5
Seated GoodMorning~ 135x5, 165x5, 185x5, 205x4
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx8/ 80x10, BWx8/ 80x10


----------



## PZT

nice squatting!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> nice squatting!!!



Thanks. I just need my pulls to start clicking like squats do for me.


----------



## DEADlifter

Sorry to hear about your family member, brother.


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> Sorry to hear about your family member, brother.



Thanks man.  You read about it but it's crazy when it happens to someone you know and are close too.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  I jumped the weight more than I should have for my z-presses.  Failed on my 195 single 2x so I decided to add a f. drop with 155.

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ 95x5, 135x2, 155x1, 175x1, 195x fail, f.drop 155x7
Pause B. Squat +105lbs chain~ 145+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 235+Cx3, 275+Cx3, 305+Cx3, 335+Cx3, 365+Cx3
Front Raise w/ DB~ 35x8, 40x8, 40x6, 35x8/ 25x8
Wide Grip Pulldown/ Face Pull~ 100x12/ 50x17, 140x10/ 70x17, 140x10/ 70x17


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a good day... got loose and tweaked my low back.  I wasn't really in the right frame of mind because my wife thought she had CoVid b/c he mom had it and she spent a lot of time with her.  Luckily, she was negative and my back will be ok.  I just need to traction it a day or 2 and I'll be ready to squat heavy on Sat.  So, obviously I had to cut my workout numbers since my low back was off.  Still got it done and I'm resting today.  I'll traction my back tomorrow and perform my BBing day tomorrow.

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 295x7, 345x7, 395x7
Bench w/ Axle +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 115+Cx2, 145+Cx2, 165+Cx2, 185+Cx2, 205+Cx2, 225+Cx2, slingshot 245x4
Sumo Pull~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 345x3
T-Bar Row~ 45x10, 90x8, 105x8, 115x8, 105x8
JM Press/ KB Curl/ Tate Press (cable)~ 95x8/ 35x10/ 30x12, 95x8/ 35x10/ 30x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Still feeling it a bit today.  Got in and performed my fluff day.  Added a red mini to my incline bench and high row to force me to produce more throughout the whole lift.

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY3
FLUFF DAY
Incline Bench Machine +red mini~ 45+Bx10, 70+Bx10, +Bx10, 80+Bx9, 80+Bx5/ 55+Bx7
High Row Machine +red mini~ 70+Bx10, +Bx10, +Bx8/ 45+Bx7
Low Cable Row~ 100x12, 120x10, x10, x10
Rear Delt~ 85x12, 100x12, x12, x8/ 70x7
Incline Curl~ 30x10, 35x7, x7/ 25x6


----------



## Jin

Fluff day?

FLUFF LIFE, SON. I go easy for life.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Fluff day?
> 
> FLUFF LIFE, SON. I go easy for life.



LOL... Yeah it's just a day where I perform machine lifts.  Easy and basically a hypertrophy day where I can get some extra volume in muscle groups which will help in my main lifts.


----------



## BrotherIron

Back isn't 100% but it's better so I said **** it and decided to squat today.  I opted not to work in the clubs this weekend since drunk jackasses would most likely cause my back to be aggravated.  I didn't perform my top set for squats and cut it short but I'm still happy I got in there and did something.  

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY4
SQUAT/ OHP
Squat~ 145x3, 195x3, 235x3, 285x3, 335x3, 385x3, 435x3
Machine OHP +red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx8, 50+Bx8, 75+Bx8, 85+Bx8, 95+Bx8, 105+Bx8
Sissy Squat w/ KB~ 50x10/BWx10, 50x10/BWx8, 50x10/BWx8


----------



## BrotherIron

Walked with a sled on Sunday.  Attached it to the belt so I could take wide, large strides to help open my hips and give my lower back some relief.  If you haven't tried this... give it a try b/c it does help.  Also look up Donnie Thompson's Lower Back Protocol.

Sled Walks~ 135x130ft, 150x130ft, 150x130ft, 150x130ft, 150x130ft


----------



## BrotherIron

Driving in my car seems to slightly aggravate my back.  I could feel it when I got to the gym so I decided to perform cat/camels betw each squat set.  This helps get some synovial fluid moving and get the back opening up.  I also performed monster walks and lateral walks with a band above my knees (hip circle) to prime my hips/ glutes before squatting. I felt my back when performing Z-Presses so I belted up.  Not unhappy with how it went but I was hoping to hit all my numbers... got close though.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ bar x many, 100x7, 120x7, 140x7, 160x5
Paused B. Squat (3 sec) +105lbs~ 145+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 235+Cx3, 275+Cx5, 305+Cx5, 335+Cx5
Front Raise (each arm)~ 35x8, 40x8, 40x6, 35x6/ 25x10
WideGrip Pulldown/ Face Pull~ 120x12/ 60x15, 140x10/ 80x15, 140x10/ 80x15


----------



## PZT

nice work bud


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> nice work bud



Thanks.  Gotta start picking up the pace.


----------



## BrotherIron

Took my time warming up before I pulled today.  Driving does seem to aggravate it due to how I'm sitting so I made to sure perform my cat/ camels and my regular warmup movements.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 345x3, 395x3, 445x4
Speed Bench w/ Axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx2, 115+Cx2, 150+Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2
Speed Sumo Pull w/ monster mini~ 135+Bx2, 225+Bx2, 275+Bx2, 315+Bx2, +Bx2, +Bx2, +Bx2, +Bx2
T-Bar Row~ 45x10, 90x10, 100x8, 110x6, 90x10
JM Press/ DB Curl/ 1-Arm Tate Press~ 95x10/ 35x10/ 30x12, 95x10/ 35x10/ 40x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Sled Pull (Lateral Walk) - 90x130ft, 90x130ft, 90x130ft
Sled Pull (Pull Behind) - 125x130ft, 125x130ft, 125x130ft

Sled drags are very easy on the back so if you are working around a strain/ pull to your back you don't need to neglect your conditioning.  You'll also notice that you don't get sore from sled pulls b/c there is basically no eccentric portion to the conditioning.


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY3
FLUFF DAY
Incline Bench +red mini~ 45+Bx10, 55+Bx10, 65+Bx10, +Bx8
High Row +red mini~ 55+Bx10, 65+Bx10, 75+Bx8/ 65x10 (no band on dropset)
Low Row +red mini~ 110+Bx10, 120+Bx10, +Bx10
Rear Delt~ 90x12, x12, x10/ 70x10
Incline Biceps Curl~ 30x10, 35x10/ 25x7


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  I took out GM's b/c my back is feeling better and I don't want to overdo it.  I managed to do everything else.  I did drop my speed work in terms of weight but none the less the bar oved well, my back didn't get aggravated, and I was explosive so I call it a GREAT DAY!

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY4
SQUAT/ OHP
Speed Squat +130lbs chain~ 145+Cx2, 195+Cx2, 235+Cx2, +Cx2, 265+Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, 295+Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2
OHP +red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx5, 50+Bx5, 75+Bx5, 90+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5, 120+Bx5
Sissy Squat w/ KB~ 50x8/ BWx8, 50x12/ BWx6, 50x12/ BWx5
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx8/ 80x8, BWx8/ 80x6


----------



## BrotherIron

SS surprised me today when I got home from working at the club.  She informed she talked to a friend of hers and enrolled me into bartending school.  Looks like I'll be going to school a bit early to make drinks.  We talked and at first I was a bit upset (b/c I thought it was perhaps not a smart use of money) but the more we talked and the more I talked to friends I changed my mind.  If I'm going to work late night 1 or 2 nights a week why not maximize the money I make.  I make a flat rate working the floor as security.  It's $20/hr which doesn't sound bad but why limit myself if I can make more?  And to think about it... she's right.  Several friends of mine informed me I could make A LOT more making drinks so let's give it a try and see.  

Gotta take chances and I think SS was right on this... I may not admit it to her off the bat but I think this will be much better in the long run.  

College starts back up on the 24th so I can get this done beforehand and see where I'd like to work to supplement my job job.


----------



## BrotherIron

I'd say it was a good day... I picked up a used Inzer 10mm Forever Lever Belt for $50.  It fits me correctly and I needed a different belt b/c mine is WAY to big.  I wore it today for my pause squats.  Took it easy on pause squats because this Friday I get to go heavy and I want to be in the best condition possible.  I also didn't eat before training today so I took those things into consideration.  I misread the reps today on z-presses so I did a bit more than I was supposed to and so I needed a spot to hit my last set.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press w/ Football Bar~ bar x many, 95x7, 130x7, 150x7, 150x7, 170x5
Pause Squat +105lbs chain~ 145+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 235+Cx3, 285+Cx3, 315+Cx3, 345+Cx3
Front Raise~ 35x7, 40x7, 40x6, 35x7/ 25x10
WideGrip Pulldown/ Face Pull~ 120x10/ 50x10, 150x10/ 60x10, 150x8/ 60x8 drop 40x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Again... taking it a bit easy for Friday.  I want to be as close to 100% as possible for that squat day. I didn't add the chain to the speed pulls and skipped the t-bar rows since a team was using it.  Still had fun though.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Speed Conv. Deadlift +orange light band~ 135+Bx2, 225+Bx2, 265+Bx2, +Bx2, +Bx2, +Bx2, 285+Bx2, +Bx2, +Bx2, +Bx2, +Bx2
Bench w/ Axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Bx4, 115+Bx4, 135+Cx4, 175+Cx4, 195+Cx4, +Cx4, 215+Cx4
Sumo Pull~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3
T-Bar Row~ skipped b/c it was being used for what seemed like forever
JM Press/ Bicep Curl/ Single Arm Tate Press (cable)~ 105x7/35x10/35x12, 105x7/40x8/40x10, 105x7/40x8/40x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Well, let's just say my world took a shit today with work.  Needless to say, my squat session was trash.  I managed to squat 555 but that's nothing to celebrate or even talk about.  I was supposed to squat at least 565 and then do a r.band but I bailed on that.  Anyways... here's what I did today.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY3
SQUAT/ OHP
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 275x2, 325x1, 375x1, 425x1, 465x1, 505x1 wrap, 535x1 wrap, 555x1 wrap
wrap, meaning knee wrap.  505 didn't need to be wrapped but I wasn't optimistic going in so made some changes.  Could be worse... I guess.  I could have not made the 555 but **** that's bullshit weight.
Machine OHP +red mini~ 25+Bx7, 50+Bx7, 75+Bx7, 90+Bx7, 100+Bx7, 110+Bx7

Called it b/c I was done.  Just wanted to get a drink and call it a day.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> Well, let's just say my world took a shit today with work.  Needless to say, my squat session was trash.  I managed to squat 555 but that's nothing to celebrate or even talk about.  I was supposed to squat at least 565 and then do a r.band but I bailed on that.  Anyways... here's what I did today.
> 
> WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY3
> SQUAT/ OHP
> Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 275x2, 325x1, 375x1, 425x1, 465x1, 505x1 wrap, 535x1 wrap, 555x1 wrap
> wrap, meaning knee wrap.  505 didn't need to be wrapped but I wasn't optimistic going in so made some changes.  Could be worse... I guess.  I could have not made the 555 but **** that's bullshit weight.
> Machine OHP +red mini~ 25+Bx7, 50+Bx7, 75+Bx7, 90+Bx7, 100+Bx7, 110+Bx7
> 
> Called it b/c I was done.  Just wanted to get a drink and call it a day.



These days HAPPEN. I know you know this. Take some time, and collect yourself. It'll be there next time.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> These days HAPPEN. I know you know this. Take some time, and collect yourself. It'll be there next time.



Yeah I know.  I just hate that I'm supposed to wait 4 weeks before I get my next chance.  I think it may be time to start squatting heavy more than 1x month.  All in all, it's good to have weight on my back again. I just want to see 6 plates on my squat bar again.  Seems like a lifetime ago when I had that on my back.


----------



## PZT

How much do you weigh? 555 is still nice. What is your highest ever?


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> How much do you weigh? 555 is still nice. What is your highest ever?



Weighing in btw 247- 250.  My best with sleeves is 605 and my best wrapped is 661.  Those were walked out.  Never got to really push with a mono to see where I'd really be.  Trained with a mono in the past but never to the plunge to see how far I could go.


----------



## BrotherIron

Gotta pick up some more bands.  My mini's are taking a beating since I've been using them with my machine Fluff day.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Weighing in btw 247- 250.  My best with sleeves is 605 and my best wrapped is 661.  Those were walked out.  Never got to really push with a mono to see where I'd really be.  Trained with a mono in the past but never to the plunge to see how far I could go.



Oh yeah so 555 is depressing haha. CNS probably just all out of whack from shitty work day. 661 would be fking awesome on any lift, huge milestone. I've only seen mono lifts at like Europas I have attended or solo PL meets. Never been to a gym that actually had one.


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> Oh yeah so 555 is depressing haha. CNS probably just all out of whack from shitty work day. 661 would be fking awesome on any lift, huge milestone. I've only seen mono lifts at like Europas I have attended or solo PL meets. Never been to a gym that actually had one.



Don't think it was CNS fatigue.  It was my head not being "right" and I couldn't focus.  Lifting is being robotic and methodical in everything but that day I was all over the place.  Thinking back on it I should be happy I hit the 555.  

Unfortunately with work and everything I'll be lucky to get my heavy squat day in at a gym with a mono but I think it's manageable.  They do make ALL the difference.


----------



## BrotherIron

Performed my Fluff Day on Sunday.  All machines and all 90 sec rest.  

Incline Bench +red mini
High Row +red mini
Low Row +red mini
Incline Bicep Curl (DB)
Rear Delt


----------



## BrotherIron

Active recovery week and just in time.  I always seem to feel a bit run down and burnt when the 5week comes around.  

Also, I performed my z-presses with a regular bar since I'll be at the gym close to home and they don't have any specialty bars and mine are at the other gym.  

WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY1
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ 95x10, 115x10, x10
_I performed single arm triceps pressdown for sets of 20 after each set of z-presses_
Paused B. Squat +105lbs chain~ 145+Cx5, 235+Bx6, +Bx6
_No sleeves, no belt._
Front Raise~ 25x15, x15
WideGrip Pulldown/ Face Pull~ 90x15/ 50x20, 90x15/ 50x20


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Don't think it was CNS fatigue.  It was my head not being "right" and I couldn't focus.  Lifting is being robotic and methodical in everything but that day I was all over the place.  Thinking back on it I should be happy I hit the 555.
> 
> Unfortunately with work and everything I'll be lucky to get my heavy squat day in at a gym with a mono but I think it's manageable.  They do make ALL the difference.



I imagine bracing alone is better when using a mono


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> I imagine bracing alone is better when using a mono



I wouldn't say better.  Easier... perhaps but not better.  You shouldn't be taking more than 3 steps when you walk out a squat (1 back for one foot, 1 back for the other foot, and finally 1 out to widen your stance).  With a mono, you get set and there is no moving.

To be honest, it's just a safer way to squat..


----------



## BrotherIron

I have been mulling over my program for the next block and I think it'll look something like this:

*DAY 1 MONDAY*
Z-Press
Box Squat
Standing OH Pin Press
Side Lateral/ Rear Delt (superset)

*DAY 2 WEDNESDAY*
Conv. Deadlift
Bench
RDL
Row Variation
JM Press/ Biceps Curl/ Tate Press (tri-set)

*DAY 3 FRIDAY*
Fluff Day

*DAY 4 SATURDAY*
Back Squat
Machine Press
Front Squat
Good Morning
GHR/ Leg Curl (superset)

I'm thinking Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat.  Friday would be the fluff day.  The only shit thing is I work late night Friday and also work regular shift Sat.  

I have Org 2 lab on Tues which is in class so I don't think I'll train on that day which is why I'm trying to put this together before classes begin in 3 weeks.


----------



## Metalhead1

That Saturday looks rough especially after a late night at work, and working Saturday. Why did you put it there over having it on Monday after a full day's rest Sunday? 

Ever since I changed my training to having my heavy squat/dl day on Mondays, with Sunday completely off, I go in rested and ready.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> That Saturday looks rough especially after a late night at work, and working Saturday. Why did you put it there over having it on Monday after a full day's rest Sunday?
> 
> Ever since I changed my training to having my heavy squat/dl day on Mondays, with Sunday completely off, I go in rested and ready.



I'm still working on the arrangement of days and I was hoping to get some feedback which is why I posed it.  Sometimes it helps having a second, third, fourth set of eyes looking at something to help.


----------



## BrotherIron

*DAY 1 MONDAY*
Back Squat
Machine Press
Front Squat
Good Morning
GHR/ Leg Curl (superset)

*DAY 2 THURSDAY*
Conv. Deadlift
Bench
RDL
Row Variation
JM Press/ Biceps Curl/ Tate Press (tri-set)

*DAY 3 SATURDAY*
Z-Press
Box Squat
Standing OH Pin Press
Side Lateral/ Rear Delt (superset)

*DAY 4 SUNDAY*
Fluff Day

Perhaps this is a better arrangement.  I want to make sure I have adequate rest betw back squats and deadlifts.  The Fluff day is more or less what I consider a bullshit day.  I use machine + bands to just do some hypertrophy work and hit areas I feel could use more work.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> *DAY 1 MONDAY*
> Back Squat
> Machine Press
> Front Squat
> Good Morning
> GHR/ Leg Curl (superset)
> 
> *DAY 2 THURSDAY*
> Conv. Deadlift
> Bench
> RDL
> Row Variation
> JM Press/ Biceps Curl/ Tate Press (tri-set)
> 
> *DAY 3 FRIDAY*
> Z-Press
> Box Squat
> Standing OH Pin Press
> Side Lateral/ Rear Delt (superset)
> 
> *DAY 4 SUNDAY*
> Fluff Day
> 
> Perhaps this is a better arrangement.  I want to make sure I have adequate rest betw back squats and deadlifts.  The Fluff day is more or less what I consider a bullshit day.  I use machine + bands to just do some hypertrophy work and hit areas I feel could use more work.



That was the main thing i was trying to figure out as well. If you were to move squats to Monday like above, how to space the squats and deads. 

If nothing crazy, and not too taxing on your back and legs, i could see the fluff day working on Sunday. 

If Tuesday were available, I would entertain

Monday 
Back squat

Tuesday
Fluff

Thursday 
Deads

Saturday
Z-Press

This way you have plenty of rest between squats and deads, and a day between your bench on deadlift day, and your z-press and pin press day.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> That was the main thing i was trying to figure out as well. If you were to move squats to Monday like above, how to space the squats and deads.
> 
> If nothing crazy, and not too taxing on your back and legs, i could see the fluff day working on Sunday.
> 
> If Tuesday were available, I would entertain
> 
> Monday
> Back squat
> 
> Tuesday
> Fluff
> 
> Thursday
> Deads
> 
> Saturday
> Z-Press
> 
> This way you have plenty of rest between squats and deads, and a day between your bench on deadlift day, and your z-press and pin press day.



The fluff day is machine work so it doesn't stress anything.  I normally just perform 4 sets of 10 reps w/ 90sec rest.  Nothing to difficult.

Tuesday I have class and work so I'm unable to squeeze in any training.

I could do:
Monday 
Back squat

Thursday 
Deads

Saturday
Z-Press

Sunday
Fluff


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> The fluff day is machine work so it doesn't stress anything.  I normally just perform 4 sets of 10 reps w/ 90sec rest.  Nothing to difficult.
> 
> Tuesday I have class and work so I'm unable to squeeze in any training.
> 
> I could do:
> Monday
> Back squat
> 
> Thursday
> Deads
> 
> Saturday
> Z-Press
> 
> Sunday
> Fluff



I could see that schedule working well. Training intensity staying similar to what you've been doing?


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> I could see that schedule working well. Training intensity staying similar to what you've been doing?



Yup, or perhaps even turning it up a notch.


----------



## BrotherIron

Enjoyed this active recovery week.  Eating all the time and just trying to rest as much as possible.  I know I can't store up sleep hours in terms of making up for a deficit but it does help in just making me ready/ prepared for the next 4 weeks to come.

WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY2 & 3
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 295x7, 345x7
Bench +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 155+Cx8, +Cx8
Sumo~ 235x5, x5
T-Bar Row~ 70x10, x10
JM Press/ Biceps Curl/ Tate Press (single cable)~ 65x10/ 30x10/ 30x12. 65x10/ 30x10/ 30x12

SQUAT/ OHP
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 295x7, 345x7
Machine OHP (each arm) +red mini~ 25+Bx5, 50+Bx5, 70+Bx5, 80+Bx10, +Bx10
Sissy Squat~ BWx15, x15
Standing Leg Curl~ 20x10, 10x15


----------



## BrotherIron

In and out fast.  Glad I'll be putting some of these lifts in at my main gym.  This commercial gym destroyed a red mini band in a month.  Don't want to have to replace one every month.

WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY4
Fluff Day
Incline Bench+ red mini~ 50+Bx10, +Bx10
High Row + red mini~ 50+Bx12, +Bx12
Low Row~ 88x15, x15
Incline Bicep Curl~ 25x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Have bartending school tomorrow in the AM (8:30am to 12:30pm).  Then I'll go and squat (Day 1) and after I have to pick up SS from the airport and then head to work.  Needless to say tomorrow is going to be running around like a chicken with it's head cut off.

I'm excited to start this new layout and training block.


----------



## CJ

Squats and Scotch!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

Exhausted but still got it and did what needed to be done.  I'm happy with how the day went.  I told myself if I hit all 7's on squats, I'd keep Sissy Squat instead of switching out to Front Squats.  I think Fronts at this moment would be to much.  The back squats were grinders but I got them done so I'm happy.

WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 285x3, 345x7, 395x7, 445x7
Machine OHP +red mini~ 25+Bx5, 50+Bx5, 75+Bx5, 90+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5, 120+Bx5
Sissy Squat w/ KB~ BWx12, 60x8/ BWx8, 60x8/ BWx4
SSB Good Morning (standing)~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx8/ 80x8


----------



## Metalhead1

Agreed. I would keep the front squats to their own day, or after deadlifts. Good work.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Agreed. I would keep the front squats to their own day, or after deadlifts. Good work.



Yesterday was insane.  I had bartending school from 8:30 - 12:30.  Then trained from 2-3:30.  After ran to the aiport to pick up SS.  Dropped her off at home and then hauled ass to work.  Needless to say I'm drained today.


----------



## BrotherIron

I was dead... to say the least.  I took a very strong PreWO and was able to blast through my deadlift training.  Opted to skip the R. band single b/c I was spent but was ELATED I hit the 495 for a relatively easy single.  Didn't struggle with it at all.  Widened my stance back to where it was before and things moved better so I'll keep it that way.

WAVE WEEK1 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 325x1, 375x1, 425x1 465x1, 495x1
_just a belt.  hook gripped for all sets.  wanted to do something I was happy with.  _
Bench w/ Axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx5, 115+Cx5, 140+Cx5, 160+Cx7, 180+Cx7, 200+Cx7
_my grip is what most would consider a CGBP b/c it's shoulder width and not wider._
RDL +45lbs chain~ 135x3, 225x3, 275+Cx3, 305+Cx3, 335+Cx3
High Row +red mini~ 45+Bx10, 70+Bx8, +Bx10, +Bx9
JM Press/ DB Curl/ Tate Press (single arm cable)~ 105x10/ 35x10/ 40x 12 for 2 sets


----------



## BrotherIron

After seeing how this week went I'm going to tweak my schedule.  I know it's not optimal but it's best to get all 4 days and not only 3.  I'm only going to get 3 this week.

MON - Squat/ OHP
THUR - Deadlift/ Bench
FRI - OHP/ Squat
SUN - Fluff

When Sat comes along I can barely move from work and everything.  Wound up sleeping through my time to train and I leave soon to baby sit/ people watch (work in the club).  It's all a learning process.


----------



## chandy

whats the brand name for that very stronge preWO?? Im always looking for some better ones


----------



## BrotherIron

chandy said:


> whats the brand name for that very stronge preWO?? Im always looking for some better ones



This is something you can't get without a script so it's not something you can pick up OTC.  I only use it at most 3-4x a month and I cut it in half.


----------



## BrotherIron

Well, I was rested and I sure as shit wasn't going to miss training today.  I only made it 3x this week and so I'm going to implement that tweak not this week b/c I have an exam but the following week.  Not a bad day.  I went to my commercial gym which I was reluctant to go to since I needed a red mini band (one of mine is getting ready to snap so I'm not using it) and I didn't think the commercial gym would have it. Luckily, they did so I was happy to say the least.  Took it easy on squats since I'm going to squat either tomorrow or Tues.

WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY3
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press (speed work)~ 110x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
30 sec rest in btw sets
Box Squat +red mini (speed work) 18" box~ 135+Bx3, 185+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 275+Bx3, +Bx3, +Bx3, +Bx3, +Bx3, +Bx3
30 sec rest in btw sets
Standing OH Pin Press (strict)~ 95x5, 135x3, 155x3, 175x3, 195x2, f.drop 155x5
Hanging Side Lat (Cable)~ 27x8, x8, x8, x8
Rear Delt/ Face Pull (Cable)~ 15x8/ 45x15 for 2 sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  Bartending school takes a lot of my time.  Cuts into my sleeping and eating.  I still dig deep and have solid days.  Abridged my training a bit by cutting an accessory lift.  495 for a triple was easy.  Took it with a belt and knee sleeves.

WAVE3 WEEK2 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
Squat~ 145x3, 195x3, 235x2, 285x2, 325x2, 385x3, 445x3, 495x3
Machine OHP +red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx7, 50+Bx7, 75+Bx7, 95+Bx7, 105+Bx7, 115+Bx7
Sissy Squat~ 60x8/BWx8 for 3 sets
SSB GM~ 135x5, 195x5, 215x5, 235x5
Seated Leg Curl~ 80x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Took my bartending exams and passed them both!  23 drinks in 5 min and a 92 on the written exam (11pgs of me writing drinks, brand knowledge, etc).  I celebrated but getting done what I could.  Cut out RDL's b/c I ran out of time but still I'm happy I trained.

Bench went GREAT!  My shoulder felt amazing so I pushed it a little and the weight felt light.  I'll slowly add more.

WAVE3 WEEK2 DAY2
DEALIDT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 305x7, 355x7, 405x7
Bench w/ Axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx2, 115+Bx2, 145+Cx2, 175+Bx2, 195+Cx2, 215+Cx2, 235+Cx2, 255+Cx2, slingshot 275+Cx2
RDL~ skipped
High Row +red mini (each arm)~ 45x10, 70x10, 80x9, 80x9
JM Press/ Biceps Curl/ Cable Single Arm Tate Press~ 105x8/35x10/40x12, 115x8/40x8/40x12


----------



## ATLRigger

Congratulations


----------



## BrotherIron

Looks like I'll make my 4x a week this week and every week thereafter. I'm not sure I'm going to take classes this semester.

WAVE3 WEEK2 DAY3
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ bar x many, 95x5, 120x2, 140x2, 160x2, 180x2, 195x2, f.drop 160x7
Box Squat +red mini (18" box)~ 135+Bx3, 185+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 275+Bx3, 305+Bx3, 335+Bx3, 365+Bx3
OH Pin Press~ 135x3, 155x3, 175x4
Side Lat. (cable)~ 27x8, x8, x8/18x8
Rear Delt/ FacePull~ 16x10/44x15 for 3 sets


----------



## BrotherIron

I haven't been able to do my fluff day for 2 weeks now.  I'm going to try to get it done this week.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  I went out of town this past weekend so this was the first day I could train.  I'm also starting school this week so to say I'm busy is an understatement.  Everyone wanted to use the machine OHP today for some reason... probably b/c I was in there late.  I ended up performing this movement last which is normally not how I'd like it.

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
Speed Squat +110lbs chain~ 145x2, 195x2, 235+Cx2, 285+Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, 305+Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2
_45 sec rest.  belted up on the 305 sets._
Sissy Squat w/ KB~ 60x10/ BWx5. 60x10/ BWx5, 60x10/ BWx5
SSB Standing GM~ 135x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x3
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx8/ 80x8, BWx6/ 60x10
Machine OHP +red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx5, 50+Bx5, 75+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5, 120+Bx5, 130+Bx4


----------



## BrotherIron

Damn... squatting and then pulling the following day is MURDER.  I still got it done but I had forgotten and was wondering why today was so difficult

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3. 25x2. 315x3, 355x4, 405x4, 455x5
Speed Bench +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx3, 95+Cx3, 115+Cx3, 155+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
30 sec rest in betw sets
RDL (no chain)~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3
High Row +red mini~ 45+Bx8, 70+Bx8, 80+Bx8, 90+Bx6/ 70+Bx8
JM Press/ Bicep Curl/ Tate Press (cable single arm)~ 95x10/ 30x10/ 30x10, 115x8/ 40x8/ 40x10 for 2 sets


----------



## BrotherIron

3rd day in and I'm going to try to hit the 4th for tomorrow.  Only had 1 red mini band so couldn't do speed squats + bands.  I opted to take just 30 sec rest and blast them quick since they were stupid easy without the bands.  It's probably for the best since Mon is heavy squats.

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY3
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ bar x many, 95x5, 125x7, 145x7, 165x7
Speed Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Standing OH Pin Press~ 135x3, 155x3, 175x3, 195x3
Handing Side Lat. (cable)~ 27x7, 35x7, 35x7/ 22x10
Rear Delt/ Face Pull~ 17x12/ 49x15 for 2 sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Damn it felt good to get my 4th day back in.  This is basically just machine work and I like to add bands to everything to work a bit harder and adjust for the machine (accommodating resistance).  Since it's machine work, I basically keep it to just 90sec rest in betw sets.

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY4
FLUFF DAY
LowCable Row +red mini~ 100x10, 110x10, 120x10, x10
WideGrip Pulldown +red mini~ 100x10, 120x10, x10, 140x6/100x6
Incline Bench +red mini (each arm)~ 50x8, 60x8, 70x8, 80x8
Incline Biceps Curl~ 35x8, x9


----------



## BrotherIron

Ever heard the old saying... everyone's got a plan till they get punched?  Well, this Org2 Chem class has already landed some impressive blows.  

The layout meathead and I worked on may be optimal but it's not going to work this semester with this class.  I have a ton of work for this class and Monday is a continued crunch day to get it all done before Tues (I didn't procrastinate, I've been working on it over the weekend too).  So I'm switching my schedule to the following to accommodate this class.  B/c let's be honest, I want a schedule I can adhere to 99% of the time so it has work with everything else.

WED - Squat
THUR - Fluff 
SAT - Deadlift
SUN - OHP

Conditioning will be probably Mon OR Fri.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job keeping up with the school stuff man. I know it's hard, but it pays off.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> Ever heard the old saying... everyone's got a plan till they get punched?  Well, this Org2 Chem class has already landed some impressive blows.
> 
> The layout meathead and I worked on may be optimal but it's not going to work this semester with this class.  I have a ton of work for this class and Monday is a continued crunch day to get it all done before Tues (I didn't procrastinate, I've been working on it over the weekend too).  So I'm switching my schedule to the following to accommodate this class.  B/c let's be honest, I want a schedule I can adhere to 99% of the time so it has work with everything else.
> 
> WED - Squat
> THUR - Fluff
> SAT - Deadlift
> SUN - OHP
> 
> Conditioning will be probably Mon OR Fri.



Still looks good with that setup you presented. As long as the bench accessory on Saturday doesn't affect your OHP Sunday, run it for as long as you can.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Still looks good with that setup you presented. As long as the bench accessory on Saturday doesn't affect your OHP Sunday, run it for as long as you can.



I'm sure it'll take a bit of a hit but I think this schedule will give me the time I need for my Org 2 Chem class.


----------



## BrotherIron

This ****ing rack is the bane of my existence.  The ****ing j-hooks are deeper than the Grand Canyon and the height is just a 1/2" - 1" to high.  I already put 1/2" horse stall mat on top of the cage but it's not high enough.  I may look for a thicker mat but to be honest, I think it's time to locate a mono.  Still had a solid day.  Weighed in at 252 today so not bad.  I also used a monster mini for my machine OHP.  I cut back on my lifts after squats b/c the rack just kills me and zaps my energy.

Also, those who wrap themselves know how much that sucks.  I need to have someone wrap me so I can have a tight wrap and also have energy after.  Prewrapping and wrapping myself takes it out of me.  Still solid day though.

WAVE3 WEEK4 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
Squat~ 145x3, 235x1, 325x1, 375x1, 425x1, 465x1, 505x1, 535x1, 565x1
_wrapped myself for the 535 and 565 sets. _
Machine OHP +monster mini (each arm)~ band x many, 25+Bx7, 50+Bx7, 75+Bx7, 90+Bx7, 100+Bx7, 110+Bx7
Sissy Squat w/ KB~ 60x12/ BWx5, 60x12/ BWx5
SSB Good Morning~ 135x8, 185x8, x8, x8
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx8/ 70x10, BWx7/ 70x10


----------



## PZT

I remember prerolling the wraps use to get my hands soooo pumped lol. Squats looking good. I am hoping my body doesn't brake before I get to go for 540 to 555. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> I remember prerolling the wraps use to get my hands soooo pumped lol. Squats looking good. I am hoping my body doesn't brake before I get to go for 540 to 555. Fingers crossed.



My forearms were shot.  The only good thing about wrapping myself is I don't consider it a tight wrap so I was standing there shaking my hands to get feeling back before setting up.  I can't wait to have someone wrap me... but by that time I'll be back probably in he 6's.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> My forearms were shot.  The only good thing about wrapping myself is I don't consider it a tight wrap so I was standing there shaking my hands to get feeling back before setting up.  I can't wait to have someone wrap me... but by that time I'll be back probably in he 6's.


 yeah the thub pads take a beating too. 600s just sounds cooler than 500s hahaha


----------



## Metalhead1

Self wrapping does suck. I have at least 3 pairs pre rolled on hand to prevent having to roll them again.  Good work.


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> Self wrapping does suck. I have at least 3 pairs pre rolled on hand to prevent having to roll them again.  Good work.



on guy I handle at meets has some short black and thick wraps that I hate wrapping him for squats with. I am usually sweating more than him after he finishes an attempt lol.


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> on guy I handle at meets has some short black and thick wraps that I hate wrapping him for squats with. I am usually sweating more than him after he finishes an attempt lol.



Yeah that sucks. I got a pair of pioneers like that. Basically the same as the Titan Golds. Absolute bastards to use, wrap, and almost impossible to self wrap with.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah that sucks. I got a pair of pioneers like that. Basically the same as the Titan Golds. Absolute bastards to use, wrap, and almost impossible to self wrap with.



I LOVE the Titan Sig Golds.  That's what I used to wear when wrapped.  Right now I'm using the THP's.  Easier to wrap and not as stiff.


----------



## BrotherIron

Time to up the band weight on box squats.  I just ordered this mini's and now next week I'll order a pair of monster mini's.

WAVE3 WEEK4 DAY4
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ bar x many, 95x5, 135x4, 155x4, 155x5, 175x4
Box Squat +red mini~ 135+Bx3, 185+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 275+Bx3, 315+Bx3, 345+Bx3, 375+Bx3
Standing OH Pin Press~ 135x3, 160x3, 180x3, 200x3, f.drop 160x5
Side Lat. Cable~ 27x7, 33x7, 33x7/ 22x10
Rear Delt/ Face Pull~ 17x10/ 49x20 for 2 sets


----------



## BrotherIron

I got the monster mini ordered so next week I'll be ready to add more band tension (mini to monster mini). I figure I'll train with the monster mini for a couple blocks and then it's time to switch to a light band.

 I'm going to keep OHP to mini's for my shoulder's sake.  Trained with the monster mini a couple times with OHP but I think it's a bit much for my right shoulder.  I'd just rather increase the bar/ machine weight.

I'm going to keep my regiment the same for the next training block.  Time is always a factor so I'm always looking to cram in more with very little time.  One change I'm implementing is Sissy squats with 2 KB since mine top out at 60lbs.  I'm going to try 2, 40lbs KB and go from there.  That way I could work up to 120lbs (with 2, 60lbs KB).


----------



## BrotherIron

Just learned today that my Org 2 Chem class is with an insane prof.  She will be covering the entire book during the semester while other prof's only cover half the book.  I was wondering why everything seemed to be going so fast.... know I know why.  We've been covering a chpt a day while other profs have been covering a chpt a week.


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> Just learned today that my Org 2 Chem class is with an insane prof.  She will be covering the entire book during the semester while other prof's only cover half the book.  I was wondering why everything seemed to be going so fast.... know I know why.  We've been covering a chpt a day while other profs have been covering a chpt a week.



Bartending school and organic chemistry, eh?

Hopefully you can come up with some new form of delicious, drinkable intoxicant.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

The stuff y'all do with bands...any good resources online for reading about this? I don't understand it or know anything about it.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> The stuff y'all do with bands...any good resources online for reading about this? I don't understand it or know anything about it.



Honestly, I'd look up anything from westside barbell since they came up with the idea of using bands.  You don't have to follow their %'s or tension amounts for training but it'll help you understand the purpose and application of bands.  You notice I use mini's choked which is around 50lbs tension and WSBB would say for my 275 bar should have around 120 in band tension (and you notice I use around half that).  Now, I'm upping my band tension to monster mini's which will be around 70lbs but WSBB would suggest I use lights which would be around 100 choked.

I'll write something probably Friday explaining bands and their uses.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> Honestly, I'd look up anything from westside barbell since they came up with the idea of using bands.  You don't have to follow their %'s or tension amounts for training but it'll help you understand the purpose and application of bands.  You notice I use mini's choked which is around 50lbs tension and WSBB would say for my 275 bar should have around 120 in band tension (and you notice I use around half that).  Now, I'm upping my band tension to monster mini's which will be around 70lbs but WSBB would suggest I use lights which would be around 100 choked.
> 
> I'll write something probably Friday explaining bands and their uses.



Ok, thanks. I did some quick searches on UG last night and didn't find much.

My assumption though is that they are good for competitive strength training because the weight gets progressively harder as you move through the lift - making it easier to lift heavier for competitions when you're not using the bands? Is this kind of the jyst?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Ok, nvm, just found this: https://www.westside-barbell.com/blogs/2004-articles/chains-and-bands


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, thanks. I did some quick searches on UG last night and didn't find much.
> 
> My assumption though is that they are good for competitive strength training because the weight gets progressively harder as you move through the lift - making it easier to lift heavier for competitions when you're not using the bands? Is this kind of the jyst?



I would say strength training in general. You can get stronger by lifting heavier loads OR by moving the loads faster.  Chains and bands accomplish both.


----------



## BrotherIron

Recovery week and not a moment to soon.  I'm putting conditioning back in this Friday so training will be Wed, Thurs, Fri (conditioning), Sat, and Sun.

WAVE3 WEEK5 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 305x8, 355x8
OHP +red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx7, 50+Bx7, 85+Bx10, +Bx10
Sissy Squat~ 40x10, x10
SSB GM~ 165x8, x8
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx8/ 50x10 for 2 sets


----------



## ATLRigger

Wait, u train five days then take, like, a weekend off?


----------



## BrotherIron

ATLRigger said:


> Wait, u train five days then take, like, a weekend off?



School and work has forced me to make my split this semester:

MON - Conditioning***
TUE - Off
WED - Squat/ OHP
THUR - Fluff
FRI - Conditioning***
SAT - Deadlift/ Bench
SUN - OHP/ Squat

***Conditioning will be 1x a week and could fall on Friday OR Monday.  I think I would prefer it to fall on Monday.

And it looks like my conditioning will only be sled work and I think I'll also throw in box jumps periodically.


----------



## PZT

hmmmm conditioning... my fat asss needs to do some R&D on that


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning day...

Farmers Walks ~ 90lbs (per hand), 5 sets of 200+ feet per set.  2:30min rest.  Light and easy.


----------



## BrotherIron

Had 2 birthdays this weekend and I worked at the club so training this weekend was less than spectacular to say the least.  It is a active recovery week so I'm not really worried although I do plan on lifting this evening late so I'll get to the gym 3x this week and 1x conditioning which makes me happy.  Next week is 4+1.

I have my first Org2 Chem test on Sat.  Took a quiz and got an 82.  If you know me, you know I'm not used to a low grade like that but then again CoVid has me doing online bullshit and I have to teach myself an upper level Chem class when I'm not a Chem major.  I'll just bury my head in the books and power through.


----------



## BrotherIron

It was raining cats and dogs today. I don't take any prewo when it's an endurance day.  I do my best to save it for my heavier days. Since I was dragging, I decided to skip some of the squat warm up sets to save energy and get me to the working sets quicker. Upped my sissy squats by holding onto 2 KB's instead of just one.  Happy with how it went today.  Gotta eat so I'll be ready for heavy DL's this week.

WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 355x7, 405x7, 455x6
just sleeves and belt
Machine OHP +red mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx5, 50+Bx5, 75+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5, 120+Bx5, 130+Bx5
Sissy Squat w/ KB~ 80x8/ BWx5 for 3 sets
SSB GM~ 135x5, 195x5, 215x5, 235x5
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx8/ 80x8 for 2 sets


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY2 
Fluff Day
Low Cable Row +mini band~ 110x10, 120x10, 140x10, 140x10
WideGrip Pulldown +mini~ 110x10, 120x10, 140x6/100x6
Inlcine Bench +mini~ 55x10, 65x10, 75x8, 85x8
Hammer Curl~ 40x10, 40x10, 40x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid day.  I was happier than a pig in slop... only 1 meal but took my pre wo and was definitely the hammer today.  Bench was occupied so I performed RDL's immediately after conv. pulls.

WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x1, 335x1, 385x1, 435x1, 475x1, 505x1
3min rest and hook grip.  Belted up for 435 and above sets.
RDL~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x5, 315x5, 345x5, 375x4
Bench w/ Axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx7, 115+Cx7, 135+Bx7, 165+Bx7, 185+Cx7, 205+Bx5
High Row +monster mini~ 45x10, 70x8, x7, x7/45x7
JM Press/ Biceps Curl/ Single Arm Tate (cable)~ 95x10/ 35x10/ 30x10, 105x10/ 35x10/ 40x10, 115x10/ 40x8/ 40x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Decent day of training.  Elbow is feeling good, shoulder is feeling good.  I'm happy with how training is going.  Still just TRT.  Thinking of turning that up soon.

WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY4
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press (speed)~ bar x many, 95x5, 115x3, x3,x 3, x3, x3, x3,x 3, x3
_35sec rest and no elbow sleeves_
Box Squat (speed) +mini band~ 135+Bx3, 225+BX3, 275+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_45sec rest and no belt, no knee sleeves_
Standing OH Pin Press~ 145x3, 165x3, 185x3, 205x2
Side Lat. (cable)~ 27x10, 35x7, x7, x7
Rear Delt/ Face Pull~ 17x12/ 49x18 for 2 sets


----------



## PZT

lots of work


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> lots of work



Only way to get stronger...


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Only way to get stronger...



giving up secrets now? hahah


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> giving up secrets now? hahah



Every once in a while I give tidbits.  One of my friends from another board is running my program.  I'll try to get him over here.  I think he'd like it here.


----------



## BrotherIron

Happy with how today went.  505x3 wasn't difficult.  I wasn't really over motivated but I knew the weight would move easily and it did.  Nice to start having that level of confidence back.

WAVE4 WEEK2 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
B. Squat~ 145x3, 225x1, 285x1, 345x1, 395x3, 455x3, 505x3
_sleeves on at 345 set and belt added at 455 set._
Machine OHP +mini (each arm)~ 25+Bx7, 50+Bx7, 75+Bx7, 100+Bx7, 110+Bx7, 120+Bx7
Sissy Squat w/ 2, 40lbs KB~ 80x12/ BWx5, 80x12/ BWx5, 80x10/ BWx5
SSB GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x3
GHR +mini band~ BWx10, minix8, x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Seems like Friday is going to be my conditioning day.  Monday I'm normally buried with Org2 Chem work.

Conditioning :

Lateral Walks with speed sled ~ 90x120ft, 115x120ft, 135x120ft (4 sets)
Sled Pulls w/ Harness~ 135x120ft (4 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Had to throw a fat **** out of the club and slightly tweaked my adductor.  This happened Thursday evening.  That's why I took it easy with the sled.  I dropped RDLs from my training today and subbed in cable pullthroughs since they would be lighter (hoping it wouldn't bother me as much).

WAVE4 WEEK2 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x7, 365x7, 415x7
Bench w/ axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx5, 115+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 165+Cx2, 185+Cx2, 205+Cx2, 225+Cx2, 245+Cx2, 265+Cx1, 285+Cx2 slingshot
H.S. High Pull +mini band~ 70+Bx8, 80+Bx8, 90+Bx6, 90+Bx6/ 70+B/x8
JM Press/ Biceps Curl/ Tate Press (cable-single arm)~ 105x8/40x8/40x12, 115x8/40x8/40x12, 125x6/40x6/50x8
Cable PullThrough~ 100x12, 120x10, 120x10


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> Had to throw a fat **** out of the club...



Wish they'd hire you to guard the snacks aisle at the grocery store. :32 (20):

Tossin' Fatties!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  I did wear my power pants for box squats to help support my adductor.  I didn't have any pain but I cut the last set just to be safe.  It felt good to up the band tension from mini to monster mini.  A couple of blocks and then I'll up it to light bands.

WAVE4 WEEK2 DAY4
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ 95x5, 145x2, 165x2, 185x2, 205x2
Box Squat +monster mini~ 135+Bx3, 185+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 285+Bx3, 315+Bx3, 345+Bx3
Standing OH Pin Press~ 145x2, 165x2, 185x2, 205x1
Side Lat. (cable)/ FacePull~ 27x8/ 44x15, 33x6/ 49x15


----------



## PZT

Power pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> Power pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, I wanted a little compression for my hips and right inner thigh.  I'm going to buy some gateway briefs this coming weeks.  I've spoken to one person who wears them and they like them.  They don't give you support like actual briefs and to be honest I don't want that much support/ aid.  I just was the equivalent to my knee sleeves but for my hips.


----------



## BrotherIron

Got sick this week.  Knocked me on my ass.  I slept through Wed (took a sick day at work).  So, I trained Thurs and I didn't make it to do conditioning this week.  I took it easy on speed squats b/c if I run myself down I'll only wind up back in bed feeling bad.  It's not covid but I'm tired, achy, run down, no fever, can smell/ taste.

WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
Speed Squat +120lbs chain~ 145+Cx2, 195+Cx2, 235+Cx2, 285+Cx2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
_45 sec rest and no belt or sleeves_
Machine OHP +mini~ 25+Bx5, 50+Bx5, 75+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5, 120+Bx5, 130+Bx5
Sissy Squat w/ KB (each hand)~ 50x6/ BWx6 for 3 sets
SSB GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x3
GHR~ BWx12, red mini x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Was feeling like shit so didn't use my mini band for this day.  Training has definitely not helped me feel better. I felt like trash by the end of this which is why I opted to drop conditioning the following day.

WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY2
FLUFF DAY
Bent Over Row~ 135x10, 165x7, 185x7, 205x5, 225x6
Low Cable Row~ 110x12, 120x12, 140x12
Incline Bench~ 55x10, 65x10, 75x10, 85x8
Walking Lunges~ BW x 140ft, BW x 140ft


----------



## BrotherIron

I've decided to take today off and re-do week 3 this coming week.  That will be give me 3 days to rest and then get back after it.  This will also probably help my inner thigh b/c I'm ready to get after a heavy squat.


----------



## BrotherIron

I wanted to make a post about this b/c I'm sure most of us wear wireless headphones to help tap into our potential when training... unless you train in a private facility which plays music that's decent.  For the moment, I train at a semi commercial gym and a commercial gym so the music is garbage.  

I wear the wireless beats and they are solid but not as loud as I like.  Best Buy is currently running a sale of jaybirds Tarahs for $35 and that's $65 off from the original price.  I quickly picked one up since that's a helluva deal. They have solid reviews and I had the X3 a couple years back and enjoyed them. They were loud, had an equalizer app which allowed you to tweak the sound, stayed in my ears well.  I switched b/c I bought the X4 and I got a bad pair b/c the cell wouldn't hold a charge.  At the same time, beats ran a sale for the pair I currently use.  They were $50 off and I couldn't resist.


----------



## wilkinkc

I will look into them I have been wanting to get something anyways. Loving the log too man keep up the great work.


----------



## BrotherIron

wilkinkc said:


> I will look into them I have been wanting to get something anyways. Loving the log too man keep up the great work.



I'd say for the price, you'll be hard pressed to find a better deal.  I played with them a little bit earlier today and was pleasantly surprised by the sound and how well they fit.  Going to break them out this week when I get back in after I get whatever is in me out of me.  Should be squatting Wed (speed squats) again...


----------



## wilkinkc

I noticed you said your inner thigh was bothering you, old injury agitated? I’ve been having some pain in mine also this last week or two but I’m going to try to record myself because I’m thinking it might be form related for me. Never had this problem until I started stepping the weight up a little faster than the past.


----------



## BrotherIron

wilkinkc said:


> I noticed you said your inner thigh was bothering you, old injury agitated? I’ve been having some pain in mine also this last week or two but I’m going to try to record myself because I’m thinking it might be form related for me. Never had this problem until I started stepping the weight up a little faster than the past.



I tore it back when I dieted down from 280 to 250 for a meet.  Squatted 605 with sleeves + belt.  Walked it out, squatted it, but tore it in the process.  That was 2yrs ago.  I aggravated it the other week throwing out a fatass from my club.  300+ jackass who was bothering one of my servers and didn't want to leave so I told them... awake or asleep, you're leaving my establishment.

It's been good.  I made sure I slowly worked my way up in squats which is why I've only hit 565  (in wraps) so far in squats.  I hit last week 505 (sleeves) for an easy triple.  It's just something that I need to focus on which is why I put walking bodyweight lunges into my Fluff training.  I'll get back to my old numbers next year.  I've been 275+ for 13 of the last 15 years and I want to hit my 275 numbers at 250 now.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> I tore it back when I dieted down from 280 to 250 for a meet.  Squatted 605 with sleeves + belt.  Walked it out, squatted it, but tore it in the process.  That was 2yrs ago.  I aggravated it the other week throwing out a fatass from my club.  300+ jackass who was bothering one of my servers and didn't want to leave so I told them... awake or asleep, you're leaving my establishment.
> 
> It's been good.  I made sure I slowly worked my way up in squats which is why I've only hit 565  (in wraps) so far in squats.  I hit last week 505 (sleeves) for an easy triple.  It's just something that I need to focus on which is why I put walking bodyweight lunges into my Fluff training.  I'll get back to my old numbers next year.  I've been 275+ for 13 of the last 15 years and I want to hit my 275 numbers at 250 now.



Same here with the lunges. They've helped stretch, and stengthen my adductor since it tore. I just do them after speed work to make sure they have plenty of time to heal.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Same here with the lunges. They've helped stretch, and stengthen my adductor since it tore. I just do them after speed work to make sure they have plenty of time to heal.



I noticed that they helped a lot and that's why I'm putting them in on their own day.  I figure Fluff is after squat and I'll begin with bodyweight and slowly add pounds to them.  I also don't do steps for them.  I just go down and back the turf so it's probably 120+ feet for each set.  Guessing 15+ steps per side for each set.  I want the stretch and to add strength to the area.


----------



## BrotherIron

Feeling better so back at it, repeating week 3 this week.  Wife asked I help a friend of hers with squats and deads so I cut my workout a bit short but that's ok.  Felt goof to be feeling better and the weights moved well. 

WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
Speed Squat +120lbs chain~ 145+Cx2, 195+Cx2, 235+Cx2, 235+Cx2, 285+Cx2, x2, x2, x2, x2, 305+Cx2, x2, x2, x2
50 sec rest and no belt, no knee sleeve
Sissy Squat +KB (each hand)~ 60x6/ BWx6 for 3 sets
Machine OHP +red mini~ 25+Bx5, 50+Bx5, 75+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5, 120+Bx5, drop set 85+Bx9
GHR~ BWx10, mini x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Redoing Fluff day.  Working on making it better.  Won't use the glute bridge again.  It wasn't useful. I'll put in SLDL w/ bands next time (I think that's a better movement).

WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY2
FLUFF 
Bent Over Row~ 135x10, 185x7, 205x7, 225x6, 245x5, f.drop 185x10
Low Cable Row +mini band~ 110+Bx10, 120+Bx10, 140+Bx8/ drop band x8
Incline Bench +mini band~ 25+Bx8, 55+Bx8, 70+Bx8, 85+Bx8/ drop band x8
Walking Lunge~ BW 2 sets down & back turf (140ft)
Glute Bridge~ 225x10, 315x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Felt good to pull today.  Adductor (inner thigh area) felt ok.  I was a bit drained since I worked last night till 4am.  Still got in and go it done.  Tore a callus under my thumb when hooking during pulls today.

WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 365x3, 415x3, 465x3
Speed Bench~ 60lbs chain~ 75+Cx3, 115+x3, 135+Cx3, 160+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_30 sec rest and no elbow sleeves_
Cable PullThrough~ 120x10, 140x10, x10
HIgh Row +mini band~ 45+Bx12, 80+Bx7, 90+Bx7, X7
JM Press/ Bicep Curl/ Tate Press~ 105x8/ 40x8/ 40x10 for 2 sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't have much time to train today but I didn't want to skip it so I did the main lifts.  

WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY4
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ bar x many, 95x7, 130x7, 150x7, 170x6
Box Squat +monster mini (speed work)~ 135+Bx3, 185+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 285+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_30 sec rest_
Hanging Side Lat. (cable)~ 27x10, 33x8, x8, x8


----------



## BrotherIron

SS was away visiting some friends and I had to help train one of her friends.  She arrives tomorrow afternoon and I didn't want to push my training back more than I already have so I opted to go for a this year PR w/ sleeves and belt.  I was supposed to go for 585 w/ wraps but since I didn't have a spotter and I would have to self wrap I said **** that.  I was happy with easy 535 for a single w/ sleeves was.  I'm definitely good for more so that means 585 w/ wraps won't be a problem at all.  I just need to find a mono.

WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x1, 275x1, 325x1, 375x1, 425x1, 465x1, 505x1, 535x1
535 didn't feel bad.  Walked it out, squatted it, and racked it. 
Machine OHP +red mini~ 25+Bx7, 50+Bx7, 75+Bx7, 100+Bx7, 110+Bx7, 120+Bx7/ 85+Bx10
Sissy Squat + KB (each hand)~ 60x8/BWx8 for 3 sets
GHR~ mini band x8, x8, x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Fluff day was shortened b/c had to pick up the wife from airport.

WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY2
FLUFF
Pendlay Row~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 225x5
LowCable Row~ 110x10, 120x10, 140x10, 165x8
Walking Lunge~ BW down & back turf for 2 sets.


----------



## BrotherIron

Got in some conditioning today...

Later Walks w/ Speed Sled~ 45x110ft, 90x110ft, 135x110ft 3 sets w/ 90sec rest
Sled Walks attached around waist~ 135x165ft 2 sets w/ 90sec rest

Felt good to get back to it.


----------



## BrotherIron

Due for a recovery week.  Feeling a bit burnt but that could be b/c of the long night.  Still managed to get my training in which was important to me.

WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Speed Dead +45lbs chain +light bands 90lbs~ 135+C+Bx3, 225+C+Bx3, 255+B+Cx2, x2, x2, x2, 265+B+Cx2, x2, x2, x2, x2
_45sec rest. No belt but I did wear my Oly straps._
Bench w/ Axle +60lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 115+Cx3, 135+Cx3, 160+Cx4, 180+Cx4, 200+Cx4, 220+Cx3, 240+Cx4 slingshot
High Row +mini band~ 45+Bx10, 70+Bx8, x8, x8
Cable PullThrough~ 120x15, x15, x15


----------



## BrotherIron

Taking this week off.  It's active recovery and I could use a week off.  I want to train but I'm feeling a bit burnt and run down. 

I'm also going to switch to the Mon, Tue, Thurs, Fri schedule.  The club I work at cut my hours, took away 1 day from me so I now no longer work on Thurs night. They fired one of the bouncers for dancing and fraternizing with the women and thought they could switch my shift and I wouldn't say a thing.  I told them... nope so they cut a day from me now.  I'm working on beginning to bartend so I'll leave this place by next year since they treated me like shit and I've been nothing but good to them.

On the bright side... my real job has picked back up and I'm close to making what I was before CoVid so things are looking up.  I'm also excited to really start pushing my training and hit some big numbers.

Schedule is going to look like:

Mon - Squat
Tue - Fluff
Thur - Deadlift
Fri - OHP
then I'll do conditioning probably on Sundays.


----------



## BrotherIron

I am FVCKING itching to get back in the gym.  Going to order some new monster mini's.  The ones I have aren't nearly the same in terms of tension.  Probably my fault since they weren't ordered at the same time.  Oh well... I'll donate my old ones to my gym.

This week off did me some good.  I'm looking forward to Mon.  

Switched some of my accessory lifts and going to push moreso on my main lifts.


----------



## BrotherIron

Found my old Frantz power briefs.  Now, they were for when I was 25lbs heavier so these will be pretty easy on and off but I may throw them on to give my hips a lil support.  Hell, why not?


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> Found my old Frantz power briefs.  Now, they were for when I was 25lbs heavier so these will be pretty easy on and off but I may throw them on to give my hips a lil support.  Hell, why not?



Does Frantz sell Power Panties? 

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> Found my old Frantz power briefs.  Now, they were for when I was 25lbs heavier so these will be pretty easy on and off but I may throw them on to give my hips a lil support.  Hell, why not?



I would. For support definitely, and maybe they can help with an overload time to time , to help build your raw squat. Also, on sumo deads if you throw them back in.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> I would. For support definitely, and maybe they can help with an overload time to time , to help build your raw squat. Also, on sumo deads if you throw them back in.



Yeah, I'm thinking it's a good idea too. 

I'm putting sumo's back in this week and the frantz would definitely give my hips some support for sumo pulls. I'm thinking these will allow me to push my training a bit harder.  This should be fun.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Does Frantz sell Power Panties?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



LOL... Do you know who Ernie is?  He's a legend in the sport.  

I think we could always make a call and see if we could get some custom made for ya.


----------



## BrotherIron

Ordered a set of monster mini's.  These should be similar in tension.  I also ordered 4 bar clamps from Rogue.  Now, I'm good to go.  I'll keep those in my bag and I plan on starting to perform farmers at my commercial gym.

I plan on training a couple blocks with the monster mini and then I'll up it to light bands. 

I've also decided to try chain + bands with my sumo pulls.  I've even been thinking about trying this with my speed bench.  Just a bit cautious about my right shoulder.


----------



## wilkinkc

I really like rogues stuff, great quality. Which clamps did you get? I have a set of their HG 2.0s. The aluminum ones look pretty sweet but they were out when I ordered. Also have a cheap set I got off amazon that work really well for the price


----------



## BrotherIron

wilkinkc said:


> I really like rogues stuff, great quality. Which clamps did you get? I have a set of their HG 2.0s. The aluminum ones look pretty sweet but they were out when I ordered. Also have a cheap set I got off amazon that work really well for the price



I got the HG 2.0 collars.  I bought the mighty collars ($27 set) but they were crap.  The lever is very flimsy and broke on one of them.  I might try and find a way to rig them so I can use them but I wasn't going to buy more after that happened.


----------



## wilkinkc

BrotherIron said:


> I got the HG 2.0 collars.  I bought the mighty collars ($27 set) but they were crap.  The lever is very flimsy and broke on one of them.  I might try and find a way to rig them so I can use them but I wasn't going to buy more after that happened.


I think you will like the HGs they lock very tight. I like them


----------



## BrotherIron

wilkinkc said:


> I think you will like the HGs they lock very tight. I like them



I'm excited to use them.  I plan on also using them with my farmers too.  Thinking of picking up the spud inc yoke straps.  Then I could have farmers, yoke, and sleds for my conditioning at my commercial gym.


----------



## wilkinkc

BrotherIron said:


> I'm excited to use them.  I plan on also using them with my farmers too.  Thinking of picking up the spud inc yoke straps.  Then I could have farmers, yoke, and sleds for my conditioning at my commercial gym.



Ah nice, just looked them up. I hadn’t seen them before. Those probably would be a good addition. I didn’t realize how much different stuff Spud had to offer.


----------



## BrotherIron

wilkinkc said:


> Ah nice, just looked them up. I hadn’t seen them before. Those probably would be a good addition. I didn’t realize how much different stuff Spud had to offer.



Yeah, spud inc. makes a wide array of equipment.  I have the full sized steel yoke but unfortunately a commercial gym won't let me bring it in and take it out and to be honest it weighs 135lbs empty which is a bitch to transport so it's staying put for the moment.  I need a portable version and the spud inc version would be easy to take to any commercial gym.


----------



## BrotherIron

Can't seem to catch a break.  I trained today but my low back felt HORRIBLE.  It felt bad on Sunday but I said **** it... I'm training Mon.  I skipped my top set but I got everything else done.  I performed the lower back protocol... hanging upside down by my hips with a monster band before I began squats and I did it again at the end of training.

Going to sub out KB for SSB for StepUps.  Performing them showed me I have an imbalance so I have work to do.  I'm putting sumo pulls back in and also putting front squats back in.  Taking out RDL's and Box Squats for this block.

WAVE5 WEEK1 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
B.Squat~ 145x3, 195x3, 235x3, 285x3, 325x3, 375x7, 415x7
Seated OHP (DB)~ 35x10, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x4
Step Ups (each leg)~ 60x6/6 for 3 sets
SSB GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x5
GHR~ mini x8, x8, x6


----------



## BrotherIron

Also, going with a Mon, Thurs, Fri, Sun schedule.  Tues I have lecture and lab.  When I finish those I seem to always have to run to work so I'm thinking this is a better layout.

MON - Squat OHP
THUR - DL/ Bench
FRI - OHP/ Squat
SUN - Fluff (Back/ Chest/ Hams) 

Conditioning will be probably Wed or Sat.


----------



## BrotherIron

Just throw me down a flight of stairs and light me on fire.  I had a shit day of training.  Fought with the wife and that ****ed my head with the last set which would have been not difficult.

Rest of the workout wasn't bad but head wasn't in it.  Going to push my training next week and see where heavy triples on sumo deads.

WAVE5 WEEK1 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x1, 345, 385x1, 445x1, 485x1, 510x miss
Floor Press w/ Football Bar +chain~ 95+Cx7, 135+Cx7, 155+Cx7, 175+Cx7, 195+Cx7, 215+Cx5
Speed Sumo Dead +chain +mini band~ 135+B+Cx3, 225+B+Cx3, 275+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Low Cable Row~ 110x10, 130x10, 150x10, 170x8
JM Press/ Biceps Curl~ 95x10/ 35x10, 115x8/ 40x8, 125x8/ 40x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Had a better day today.  I'm not sure I even took 30sec rest for z-presses. I literally went back to back so I hit a set and then SS hit her set and then I hit my set so there was only enough time to hit a triple and load/unload.

WAVE5 WEEK1 DAY3
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press Speed Work~ 95x3, 125x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x3
OH Pin Press~ 135x3, 155x3, 175x3, 195x3, f.drop 165x8
Front Raise~ 22x7, 22x7, 27x7, 27x7
Rear Delt/ Face Pull~ 20x7, x7/ 70x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Did my conditioning but didn't make it to do my fluff day.

Sled Walk
90lbs x140ft, 115lbs x140ft, 135lbs x140ft, 160lbs x140ft (3 sets), 115lbs x280ft

Fun and done.  Going to start putting in farmers soon.  Was happy to get the main 3 days in but I wanted to get my fluff day in too. Had a ton of school work to get done before midnight and have 3hours of studying before I go to sleep so priorities.


----------



## BrotherIron

Decided to push my squats today and it went well.  The 3rd rep was a bit high on the 525 x3 set but honestly... I don't care it's a gym lift.  I was supposed to do 515 for a triple but said fvck it... lets make it 525 and see what happens.  This told me I'm definitely going to push for 545 or 555 single w/ sleeves for my next heavy single day.

WAVE5 WEEK2 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 285x3, 325x3, 375x3, 415x3, 465x3, 525x3
Seated DB OHP~ 35x10, 60x7, 70x7, 80x7, 80x7
StepUps w/ SSB (each leg)~ 95x7, x7, 105x7
SSB GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 215x5, 235x5, 255x3
GHR~ BWx10, mini x7, x7


----------



## Metalhead1

Strong work there bro. 555, maybe a little more should be there for a top single when you're ready.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Strong work there bro. 555, maybe a little more should be there for a top single when you're ready.



I'm thinking about giving that a go since I'm not in the mood to wrap myself for my heavy singles this block.  I may have a lead on a mono that's 10-15min from my house (private gym) and if that works out I'll be squatting there for my heavy days.


----------



## BrotherIron

Going to train DL's today.  Had an exam yesterday and I lost my shit.  The server crashed and let's just say I'm happy to still be a student.  

I plan on OHP'ing tomorrow and then Fluff day + Conditioning on Sunday.

Unfortunately, putting everything back to back but that's better than missing it if you ask me.  Sometimes things don't go the way you want.  I'm just amped for some heavy sumo pulls today.


----------



## BrotherIron

Training went very well.  I gotta eat more.  Work, school, etc has been keeping me from eating properly.  I'll have to add shakes since i've been all over the place and don't have time to cook as much.  Sumo pulls went GREAT! I wore the powerpants + belt.  I was happy that I could have pulled 425 for more than 8 reps but I stopped to save it for sumo.  I used the gyms football ball which is a bit heavier and it also has different hand placement / angle so that threw me a bit but that's ok.  Still hit good numbers.

WAVE5 WEEK2 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 325x7, 375x7, 425x8
Sumo Pulls~ 135x3, 225x1, 315x1, 345x3, 375x3, 405x3, 435x3
Floor Press +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 185+Cx2, 205+Cx2, 225+Cx2, 245+Cx2
LowCable Row~ 100x10, 120x10, 140x10
JM Press~ 95x10, 115x10, 125x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Could have easily hit more than 435 for a triple yesterday but the fb bar killed my elbows. They have been screaming all day.  Had to cut OHP short today.  Still happy I trained but I'm beat up.  Thinking in 2 weeks I'll load 465 on the bar.  I'm not sure if I'll put 495 on the bar.  I'm confident I could hit it if I don't pull conventional first.

WAVE5 WEEK2 DAY3
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ 95x2, 115x2, 135x2, 155x2, 175x2
called it b/c my elbows were screaming at me
Oly Front Squat~ 135x5, 185x5, 235x5, 265x5, 295x5
Front Raise~ 22x7, 27x7, x7, 32x5/ f.drop 17x8
Rear Delt/ Face Pull~ 20x10/ 70x12 for 2 sets


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fuk you're strong.


----------



## BrotherIron

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuk you're strong.



Thanks.  Little by little.


----------



## BrotherIron

Time was short so I didn't get much done.  Still better than nothing.

WAVE5 WEEK3 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
Speed Squat +120lbs~ 145+Cx2, 195+Cx2, 235+Cx2, 275+Cx2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
_35sec rest.  No belt and no knee sleeves._
Seated DB OHP~ 35x7, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x3
Step Ups~ BWx10, 95x7, x7, x7


----------



## BrotherIron

Decided to keep wearing my power pants for sumo pulls since I'm pushing them and that's gonna take a toll on my hips if I'm not careful.  I'm excited for next week to see what I squat and what I sumo pull.


----------



## BrotherIron

Going to take a look at my layout this weekend.  Pulling heavy sumo after pulling heavy conventional isn't a god idea.  Today the weight felt like it was cemented to the ground.  I got done what I was supposed to, but 425x3 felt heavy and last week 425x8 felt easy. I could have kept going if I didn't pull sumo after last week.  I pulled 475x3 but I had to dig deep and it was a grind.  It shouldn't have been which means I wasn't recovered.  Elbows are also on fire so took it easy on pressing today.

WAVE WEEK3 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x1, 315x1, 375x3, 425x3, 475x3
Sumo Speed Pulls +mini band +45lbs chain~ 225x3, 225+B+Cx3, 275+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
took almost a min rest which also told me I wasn't recovered from last weeks training. Normally should have been around 35'ish sec.
Floor Press Speed +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 135+Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3
LowCable Row~ 110x10, 130x10, 150x10, x10
Bicep Curl/ Tate Press (Cable)~ 40x8/ 30x12 for 3 sets


----------



## Jin

Hearing big strong PL’s talk about their “power pants” or “power briefs” will never not amuse me.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Hearing big strong PL’s talk about their “power pants” or “power briefs” will never not amuse me.



I used to talk all kinds of shit to my coaches back in the day saying there's no need for that supportive nonsense but I'm learning as I'm getting older to stay in this iron game you have to take care of your body which means giving it some support since we beat it down day in and day out.

I should also mention that I'm going to pick up those gateway briefs in a snug size soon.  Should be just a hug for my hips and give me a bit of support.  Where I'm training and my numbers don't warrant me breaking out that frantz brief I have... not yet at least.

On a side note, the wife may have found a mono thats literally 15min from the house which would be INCREDIBLE!  I found one 30-40min away which is closer than my old stomping ground (1+hr away).  So... I'll have to check it out next week if I get a chance.


----------



## BrotherIron

I think I'm going back to my 6 ( 3 ) and 4 ( 5 ) for my sumo pulls.  I think that's best way to work it.  I don't think testing is a wise choice unless I want to switch it for my main lift.  Not sure if I'm ready to do that yet.


----------



## BrotherIron

Skipped Oly front squats to give my hips and back a break. I have heavy squats on Monday and I want to be well rested, ready to go.  Elbows are still a bit irritated so I made sure I performed triceps pressdown w/ mini after each set on z-presses and on pin presses.

WAVE5 WEEK3 DAY3
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ 85x7, 115x7, 135x7, 150x7, 165x6
Oly Front Squat~ skipped
Standing OH Pin Press~ 95x5, 135x5, 155x5, 175x5
Front Raise (cable)~ 22x7, x7, 27x6, x6
Rear Delt/ Face Pull~ 17x12/ 50x15 for 2 sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Eat... eat... eat some more.  Trying to remember that food is crucial and if you know me you know when I eat my numbers skyrocket but it's something I struggle with b/c I hate eating.

Conditioning:
Lateral Sled Walks~ 90lbs x140ft, 135lbs x140ft (3 sets)
Sled Drags attached at hip~ 135lbs x140ft, 160lbs x140ft (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron




----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


>



Yep. Too many people play supporting roles in their own story.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  Sunday was a shitshow so I didn't push as much as I would have liked but I hit a solid single with sleeves. 545 wasn't to difficult and I know I have more in me.  I have made up my mind though that I'd like to push my sumo this Thurs so I'm forgoing my speed pulls Conventional on Thurs.

545 is a PR for me.  Not a lifetime PR w/ sleeves as that's 605 (at this weight) but I'm confident I'll hit that number and I wasn't sure I would... Sometimes you have just believe in yourself and trust in your training.

I have the vid and I may post it on here.  It is out there to see if you know where to look.

WAVE5 WEEK4 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 285x1, 325x1, 375x1, 425x1, 465x1, 505x1, 545x1
Seated DB OHP~ 35x7, 60x7, 70x7, 80x7
Step Ups (low box)~ 105x8, x8, x8
GHR~ mini x8, x8, BWx10


----------



## Jin

Strong work BrotherIron.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Strong work BrotherIron.



Thanks!  I'm excited to pull sumo tomorrow.  Cutting speed conv. pulls out and I think I'll push my sumo pulls.


----------



## BrotherIron

Day didn't go as planned but still not a bad day.  No food but plenty of fluids + PreWO so I pushed but not to the limit.  I was happy though... 475 for an easy single aint bad and it lets me know I have more in the tank.  Since I didn't go 100% I decided to perform speed pulls (conv) 6 x 3 w/ 40sec rest. Elbows still irritated and I think that's because I haven't been able to perform my fluff day and so that means my bicep curls have been cut by 50% so not enough elbow flexion (perhaps).

It's crazy though how good sumo pulls are feeling even when I'm not feeling 100%.  This is something I'm going to have to see... I may be switching my primary pull to sumo.  Who knows... 

WAVE5 WEEK4 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Sumo Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 365x1, 405x1, 445x1, 475x1
Speed Dead (conv) +40lbs chain +monster mini~ 135+C+Bx3, 225+B+Cx3, 275+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Floor Press +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx4, 135+Cx4, 155+Cx4, 185+Cx4, 205+Cx4, 225+Cx4
Biceps Curl/ Single-Arm Tate (cable)~ 35x10/ 30x10, 35x10/ 30x10, 40x8/ 40x8, 40x8/ 40x8


----------



## BrotherIron

A decent day.  Right elbow is still irritated but left is feeling better.  Gotta keep flossing and I may take an Aleeve but I doubt it.

WAVE5 WEEK4 DAY3
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ 75x4, 95x4, 115x4, 135x4, 150x4, 165x4, 180x4
OH Pin Press (standing)~ 115x3, 135x3, 150x3, 165x3
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 235x3, 265x3, 295x3, 235x8
Front Raise (cable)~ 20x10, 30x7, x7, 40x6/ 30x10
Rear Delt (cable)~ 20x15, x15


----------



## PZT

Ever tried elbows cuffs or sleeves?


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> Ever tried elbows cuffs or sleeves?



I've tried sleeves and that actually irritates my elbow.  I just have to floss it EOD and see if putting more elbow flexion helps it.  Going to do some research and see what I can come up with.


----------



## BrotherIron

If I switch to sumo and there is a possibility that will happen, I'm going to think of what my main assisting lifts will be: 

- Deficit sumo pulls (small deficit like 1") 
- RDL
- Conv. pulls 
- Paused sumo pulls

I'm thinking with sleep, food, etc correct I may have a shot at 545 for sumo.  I'm not worried one bit about hitting 515-525.

This will be a big shift for me b/c I never really trained sumo but it seems to be going smoother for me and the numbers are progressing pretty easily.  I'll guess we'll have to wait and see what I decide to do.


----------



## PZT

When I use to do sumo I did a ton of cable pull Throughs in my sumo stance


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> When I use to do sumo I did a ton of cable pull Throughs in my sumo stance



Before ever doing sumo I use to do a lot of wide stance box squating and it seemed to carry over immediately


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> Before ever doing sumo I use to do a lot of wide stance box squating and it seemed to carry over immediately



I've noticed that.  My box squat is with a parallel height box and I perform it with a wide stance.  I've noticed it has helped widen my squat in general and aid in me being able to pull sumo in the first place.  I also like to perform them with bands.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> I've noticed that.  My box squat is with a parallel height box and I perform it with a wide stance.  I've noticed it has helped widen my squat in general and aid in me being able to pull sumo in the first place.  I also like to perform them with bands.



yeah I was at a 585 parallel box squat before I tried sumo. After a few weeks of a 5/3/1 run with it I did a 340x20+ reps but by the time I got to 405 later on I could only get like three reps lol. Eventually pulled 520 sumo but it was a bumpy road cause I had a horrible hip issue at the time that made me unable to do conventional and some days I couldn't break 315 off the floor sumo. fkin hate deadlifts hahaha. was my favorite lift when I started though


----------



## BrotherIron

I never liked box squatting till I injured my knee and had to really learn it and work it correctly.  I wasn't sitting back, spreading the floor, pausing on the box, and not rocking forward to perform the lift.  Once I began to really put in the effort to correctly perform the movement, I noticed it helped other lifts.  It also allowed me to train while rehabbing and letting my knee heal.

That's the biggest thing I've noticed as I've gotten older, I've become more open minded and began giving things a chance.  In the past I would never pull sumo and I wouldn't box squat.  Perhaps, I've become a bit wiser...


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> I never liked box squatting till I injured my knee and had to really learn it and work it correctly.  I wasn't sitting back, spreading the floor, pausing on the box, and not rocking forward to perform the lift.  Once I began to really put in the effort to correctly perform the movement, I noticed it helped other lifts.  It also allowed me to train while rehabbing and letting my knee heal.
> 
> That's the biggest thing I've noticed as I've gotten older, I've become more open minded and began giving things a chance.  In the past I would never pull sumo and I wouldn't box squat.  Perhaps, I've become a bit wiser...



100% agree. I believe box squats are just as effective, if not more than regular squats. Especially, with the ease of teaching/learning, safety, and recovery aspects alone.


----------



## PZT

If not competing I don’t see why anyone would need to do full ROM squats. In saying that I’m a dumbass and still free squat haha


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> If not competing I don’t see why anyone would need to do full ROM squats. In saying that I’m a dumbass and still free squat haha



Agreed. If not competing, box squats are just fine. The pro's definitely outweigh the cons.

I wish I would have stuck with box squats more in my prep instead of forcing my comp squat.


----------



## BrotherIron

I'll be honest... I'll probably always back squat with full ROM but that's because of my early lifting days.  I was an Oly lifter first and then switched over to PLing so I just don't feel right if I don't perform back squats. 

 I will say though. I'm really enjoying box squats.  It's damn fun to box squat with bands.  Something new... which  makes things fresh and fun.  Let's also be honest... it's all about having fun, pushing numbers, and learning.


----------



## BrotherIron

Active recovery which means quick and easy.  Nice to have a small break.  Decided to take out OHP today to give my elbow a rest.  I stress it enough with my low bar squats.

WAVE5 WEEK5 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
Back Squat~ 145x3, 195x3, 235x3, 275x7, 325x7
SSB GM~ 155x10, x10
GHR~ BWx10, x10


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> I'll be honest... I'll probably always back squat with full ROM but that's because of my early lifting days.  I was an Oly lifter first and then switched over to PLing so I just don't feel right if I don't perform back squats.
> 
> I will say though. I'm really enjoying box squats.  It's damn fun to box squat with bands.  Something new... which  makes things fresh and fun.  Let's also be honest... it's all about having fun, pushing numbers, and learning.



same it just seems free squats are the gauge lol


----------



## BrotherIron

Something I came across which may be a a fun variation to try is zercher box squats.  Take the compression out of the spine and really work on bracing to stay upright.  Even if I don't perform them on a box I may give them a shot.


----------



## BrotherIron

Active recovery day 2.  Slept wrong so my back was not feeling good but I didn't want to puss out.

WAVE5 WEEK5 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x7, x7
Floor Press~ 105x7, 135x10, x10
LowCable Row~ 90x10, x10
Incline Curl~ 25x10, x10


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Something I came across which may be a a fun variation to try is zercher box squats.  Take the compression out of the spine and really work on bracing to stay upright.  Even if I don't perform them on a box I may give them a shot.



ive always been a puss and never done them. I’ve done a front squat box squat before. It was a challenge cause you can’t rock back on the box because you lose the fkin bar lol. I missed a 415 front squat long time ago on the way up and caught it in a zercher. That sucked. Wish I had it on video haha


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> ive always been a puss and never done them. I’ve done a front squat box squat before. It was a challenge cause you can’t rock back on the box because you lose the fkin bar lol. I missed a 415 front squat long time ago on the way up and caught it in a zercher. That sucked. Wish I had it on video haha



Oly front squats are in my training.  I hadn't performed them for almost 6months but I've put them back in and they always had a big carryover to conventional pulls.  I've never tried zerchers.  My go to squat variations were always front squat, pause squat, concentric squat (bottom up squat).  I've since subbed out concentric squats for box squats.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Oly front squats are in my training.  I hadn't performed them for almost 6months but I've put them back in and they always had a big carryover to conventional pulls.  I've never tried zerchers.  My go to squat variations were always front squat, pause squat, concentric squat (bottom up squat).  I've since subbed out concentric squats for box squats.



I’ve always thought pause squats are good for everyone, for strength anyway.


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> I’ve always thought pause squats are good for everyone, for strength anyway.



I found pause squats allow you to find the strongest position to perform the squat.  Get that bar path dialed in.  I don't pause more than 3 sec.  I know some pause for longer periods but I think that allows the person to unravel and then potentially get hurt.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> I found pause squats allow you to find the strongest position to perform the squat.  Get that bar path dialed in.  I don't pause more than 3 sec.  I know some pause for longer periods but I think that allows the person to unravel and then potentially get hurt.



agreed I think I am trying to explode out of my free squat too fast right now cause pauses feel stronger


----------



## BrotherIron

Took Org2 Lab final today.  Got a 85 on the standardized version and a 80 on the professor's version.  Only needed to get a 70 to keep my A so I'm happy about that.  Have the lecture final next week.

Excited to get in the gym tomorrow and toss some steel.


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> Took Org2 Lab final today.  Got a 85 on the standardized version and a 80 on the professor's version.  Only needed to get a 70 to keep my A so I'm happy about that.  Have the lecture final next week.
> 
> Excited to get in the gym tomorrow and toss some steel.



You’re definitely going to have the best meth lab in the state once you graduate.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> You’re definitely going to have the best meth lab in the state once you graduate.



LOL!!!!  We always talk in lab. I can also make a kickass moonshine still at this point, lol.


----------



## BrotherIron

Feeling a bit tired, rundown, and beat up.  Even with my recovery week I don't feel 100% recovered.  I ate, slept, and just rested. Perhaps the stress of the school is beating me up a bit.

I hate high rep weeks too by the way.  I would rather squat a heavy triple than a high rep set.

WAVE6 WEEK1 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 285x3, 325xx3, 375x7, 425x7, 475x7
StepUps w/ SSB~ 95x7, 115x7, 135x7
Machine OHP+red mini~ 25+Bx5, 50+Bx5, 75+Bx5, 90+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5, 90+Bx10
GHR~ red mini x8, x8, x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Someone asked me to expand on what I wrote about what got me into lifting...

Before being a PLer, before being an Oly lifter, I was a kid.  A kid who played soccer and had been playing soccer for 8+ years. A kid who would fall down and jump back up but as time passed... it became more difficult for me to "jump" back up to the point one day I fell and I couldn't get back up.  I lost the ability to use my legs for a whole night. I sat there laying on the floor, dumbfounded not knowing what was going on.  My dad had me see so many doctors, so many I was scared.  Doctor after doctor told me and my father the same thing... growing pains.  I'm 6'1 and I was that height at 12years old so doctors kept saying I was a clumsy kid who hadn't got my footing (uncoordinated) yet I played soccer for years so that couldn't be the case.  

My father did what any good father would do and he flew in a specialist.  That specialist ran a gambit of tests on this frightened 12year old.  Days later my father came out to the soccer field during practice with a wheelchair and told me to sit down.  I didn't understand.  It was a good day, I hadn't fallen once during practice and at that point, it was a rarity.  My father takes me to a hospital and waiting for us is the doctor.  We go inside to an office where he begins explaining that I have a bone disease and without these surgeries I'm about to undergo I would stay in that wheelchair for the rest of my life.  Let that idea settle in for a second... from playing sports at a very young age to being told you would never play sports again.  Hell, you would never walk again.  What would that do to you?  I can tell you that for many years I was an angry kid, filled with hate.  

In the office, the doctor informed me that my bones had been breaking apart due to lack of blood and oxygen caused by the disease.  He showed us a MRI and on it there are black dots everywhere on my legs and my knees are gone.  I had multiple surgeries to fix it.  Now, these surgeries took place 28 years ago when knee surgeries were not nearly as perfected as they are now.  The surgeries finished, I came to in a hospital room with everyone around me. My doctor told me the surgeries were a success but my soccer playing days are behind me and I'll be lucky to walk with an aid.  I look at him and tell him **** that.  I would not only walk again, I would run.  To be honest, I hated soccer.  My father was a college wrestler for Wisconsin so there was never any fun in sports.  I didn't mind not playing soccer anymore but tell me I'll never play sports again, never run again, basically be a ****ing cripple.  **** THAT. I would rather play in the streets during rush hour.

Fast forward and I'm bed ridden for over 6months.  Trapped in a cell called a bed.  I couldn't escape it and I was depressed.  That depression turned to a single-minded focus and hatred.  Hatred like you couldn't believe.  I cursed God and everyone for stealing what I love... my ability to be active. I would go to PT several times a week for years to be able to walk again. I never told anyone and only my closest friend knows this but I began walking earlier than I was supposed to.  As time passed I would use a walker to walk the first floor of my house.  In time I would lift the walker and take a step without it and eventually a couple steps and in time I'd walk a lot of floor without my aid.  My closest friend was there and saw this.  He wasn't happy with what I did because I wasn't supposed to but I think he understood.  Maybe I was being a kid again for once in a long time and I decided to show off since he was there.  Maybe I was just sick and tired of using an implement to help me get around.  To be honest, it was a bit of both.

I would continue with PT for over a year having to learn how to get my muscle firing again since they were inactive for so long.  I would even have to learn to walk again.  It's a funny thing to know in your mind how to do something but your body be unresponsive. My PT was an amazing woman. She helped me dream again. She wouldn't tell me to limit myself. She would say see it, believe it, achieve it. I told her when I was done with PT would run a 10K and she didn't laugh at me like others did. She said why not. Remember, my doctor told me I would never run again and at best walk with an aid. Well... I ran a 10K and went on to run half marathons. Running was my brothers passion not mine but I wanted to prove to everyone I could do anything I set my mind to.  I ran for years but it wasn't fulfilling.  It wasn't until I stopped running and started truly lifting that I found my love.  What started as something I was forced to do to get my ass out of my bed and away from that walker, turned into something I fell in love with.

I know this is much longer than probably those who inquired wanted to read, but I couldn't just write a couple sentences to explain what happened and what it did to me.  I generally don't share this because I'm not special.  I was just a kid who refused to believe what others told me.  You probably also now have a better understanding of my signature after reading this.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:

Lateral Sled Walks~ 45lbs x 120ft, 90lbs x 120ft, 135lbs x 120ft ( 4 sets with a little over a min rest)
Sled Drags w/ Harness~ 135lbs x 120ft (4 sets with a little over a min rest)


----------



## BrotherIron

I needed this day.  Had a fan'****in'tastic day today.  If you follow me, you know I missed 505 last month so today I decided I would go for it and make sure I hit it for more than a single.  I hit it for a double and I could have hit a triple which makes me feel great.  I performed sumo speed pulls and then shut it down.  I wanted to get home, eat, rest, and get ready for work tonight

WAVE6 WEEK1 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 285x1, 345x1, 395x1, 445x1, 485x1, 505x2
Sumo Speed Deadlift +red mini +40lbs chain~ 135+B+Cx3, 225+B+Cx3, 275+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3

Still thinking of testing my sumo pulls this block.  I'm torn between switching and sticking with conventional pulls.  I really want to stick with conventional so I guess I answered my own question.


----------



## TeddyBear

I’m gonna go back and read more.
I just read your “Origin Story” and I hope you find the opportunity to share your progress with those who find themselves in your old shoes.

Please consider reaching out to your old PT if you haven’t to update them.

Good stuff.


----------



## BrotherIron

dted23 said:


> I’m gonna go back and read more.
> I just read your “Origin Story” and I hope you find the opportunity to share your progress with those who find themselves in your old shoes.
> 
> Please consider reaching out to your old PT if you haven’t to update them.
> 
> Good stuff.



The surgery was 28yrs ago and the PT ended 2 yrs after.  I did go back and visit her one time after I was released.  I returned and brought my t-shirt and picture to show that I did in fact run a 10K.  I hope she knew how much she helped me.


----------



## BrotherIron

I'm old school.  

I believe in eating more so than drugging more.  I believe in eating massive amounts of Kcal to get bigger, stronger, and to aid in recovery.  I know some don't agree but let me ask you this, what is more "healthy" eating a shit ton or drugging till you sweat oil?  

IMHO it's the first, not the latter.  I realize this method negates the possibility of being super lean but to be honest I don't care.  I'm by no means fat... I look like an offseason bber and I'm ok with that.

Why am I sharing this?...  Because I think to many these days put the emphasis on the wrong part. I see so many young lifters just upping their dosage of drugs or adding something to the mix or something else to continue to make gains be it size, strength, whatever.  I was taught AAS was just icing on the cake. The cake is the training, diet, recovery, etc.  These lifters accomplish some amazing things in a short time but they also burn out quick, wind up in the hospital or worse, and just fade away.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Thanks for continuing to reinforce this message. ^^^


----------



## PZT

real quality posts here.


----------



## BrotherIron

Abridged my training today. I plan on squatting heavy trips tomorrow so no front squats today.  Performed ohp with little elbow aggravation but I discovered light weight tempo hammer curls helps A LOT.  I performed 5 sets in betw sets for 15 reps and it helped.

WAVE6 WEEK1 DAY3
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press (speed work)~ bar x many, 95x3, 115x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
45 sec rest, no elbow sleeves
Front Squat~ skipped
Standing OH Pin Press~ 115x3, 135x3, 150x3, 165x3, 180x3, f.drop155x8
Front Raise/ Rear Delt~ 22x7/ 16x12, 27x6, 16x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Felt terrible last night.  Not sure why.  Had the chills, shivering, and even thought at one point I had a fever.  I was unsure I would go in and train today but decided to lower the numbers a bit and head in anyways.  Now, this morning I felt fine... didn't feel cold, no fever, no shivering so perhaps I got cold from a draft during the night.  I do sometimes sleep with the window open and it's finally getting cold "ish" here so that may have been it.

I also wanted to say to those who say music isn't important when lifting... I have one word for you... bullshit!  I recorded my squats today and the music the gym was playing with some bullshit R&B ghey, faggot ass shit.  I will make sure I buy an app to record video while listening to my music.

WAVE6 WEEK2 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x3, 365x3, 415x3, 465x3, 515x3
_broke out the knee sleeves on the 325 set and broke out the belt on the 465 set_
StepUps w/ SSB~ 95x5, 135x5, 155x5, 175x5
_getting used to these so I can slowly push.  I also opted for a shorter box which makes it easier on my hips and to drive off with my leg._
Machine OHP +red mini~ 25+Bx7, 50+Bx7, 80+Bx7, 90+Bx7, 100+Bx7
_I supersetted these with temp hammer curls w/ 20lbs, sets of 15.  This seems to really be helping my elbows._
GHR~ BWx10, red mini x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Late night training sucks ass, but I refused not to get it in today.  Finals are done.  The whole class failed the ACS final with the exception of 1 person and they just passed.

Training biceps 2x a week is beginning to have my elbows feeling better.  I also noticed that tempo hammer curls (slow up, pause, slow down) really work to help my elbows.  Elbows feel good after and that's a very promising sign.  

WAVE6 WEEK2 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 335x7, 385x7, 435x7
Sumo Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x5, 355x5, 395x5
Floor Press+70lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx3, 155+Cx3, 175+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 135+Cx12
Biceps Curl/ Tate Press (Cable)~ 35x7/ 30x10, 40x7/ 30x10, 40x7/ 40x10, 35x10/ 30x10


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> Late night training sucks ass, but I refused not to get it in today.  Finals are done.  The whole class failed the ACS final with the exception of 1 person and they just passed.



Sounds like you guys had a very poor professor.


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> Sounds like you guys had a very poor professor.



The national average for all ACS finals are failing.  Getting a 45 on the exam puts you in the 75th percentile.  That puts in into perspective for ya.  These exams are created to fail you. They have material that you haven't covered.  You're supposed to apply concepts to use deductive reasoning to answer them.  They are also timed... 70 questions, 90min with no scratch paper so you're doing all the mutl step reaction synthesis problems in your head.  This is why most profs have a build in 20pt curve so the average comes out to close to 70.

But I don't disagree that I had a shit prof.  The last 5 chpts we covered was biochem and that's Chem 3800.  I was in Org2 which is 3400... not even the same class.  So we had material to learn which wasn't even covered in our textbook and shouldn't have been in our class.


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> The national average for all ACS finals are failing.  Getting a 45 on the exam puts you in the 75th percentile.  That puts in into perspective for ya.  These exams are created to fail you. They have material that you haven't covered.  You're supposed to apply concepts to use deductive reasoning to answer them.  They are also timed... 70 questions, 90min with no scratch paper so you're doing all the mutl step reaction synthesis problems in your head.  This is why most profs have a build in 20pt curve so the average comes out to close to 70.
> 
> But I don't disagree that I had a shit prof.  The last 5 chpts we covered was biochem and that's Chem 3800.  I was in Org2 which is 3400... not even the same class.  So we had material to learn which wasn't even covered in our textbook and shouldn't have been in our class.



In what scenario in life would you not have the ability to work out your thinking in writing? In other words, what’s the point of forbidding scrap paper?

Jumping through unnecessary hoops irks the **** out of me. Maybe there’s a good reason?

I live in a country full of BS “musts” that serve zero purpose. Here’s one of the glaring ones:

All resumes have to be hand written. You’re expected to apply to 30-40 companies out of college. Pointless bullshit that has no bearing on what type of employee you’ll turn out to be. 

In what scenario in the future will you need to work out complex problems in a short time without writing? Are you expected to join NASA and become an astronaut? Then that’d be a great skill. 

But you’re just going to
be cooking blue meth in an RV,
so who cares?


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> In what scenario in life would you not have the ability to work out your thinking in writing? In other words, what’s the point of forbidding scrap paper?
> 
> Jumping through unnecessary hoops irks the **** out of me. Maybe there’s a good reason?
> 
> I live in a country full of BS “musts” that serve zero purpose. Here’s one of the glaring ones:
> 
> All resumes have to be hand written. You’re expected to apply to 30-40 companies out of college. Pointless bullshit that has no bearing on what type of employee you’ll turn out to be.
> 
> In what scenario in the future will you need to work out complex problems in a short time without writing? Are you expected to join NASA and become an astronaut? Then that’d be a great skill.
> 
> But you’re just going to
> be cooking blue meth in an RV,
> so who cares?



LOL... moonshine, not meth.  Although, at this point I can do both now.

There is no good reason for doing this to everyone but it's just the way Chem classes in the US are done.  ACS (American Chemical Society) prepare and give the finals for all Chem classes in the US.  

For the first ACS exam I took, I actually wrote on the desk I was sitting at.  We were allowed 1 sheet of paper for Principles 1 Chem Class which is literally ALL math.  We were also allowed only a non graphing calculator and it was a timed exam.  The proctor didn't find it funny by my professor who was also present thought it was brilliant b/c it doesn't say anywhere you can't do that.


----------



## BrotherIron

Everyone has a chink in their armor… Something they know they should do differently but more times than not they don't.  It could be food, it could be sleep, it could be electrolytes in their water, it could be training principles, it could be recovery methods, or it could be a combination of the aforementioned.

Mine has always been food.  I hate to eat, hate to cook, and absolutely hate to clean after.  I make sure I eat 5-7x a day but let's be honest I should eat more.  I've been working on eating more but in doing so, more of my meals wouldn't be considered "clean".  Now, they're not junk food but their not bber clean either.  I've notice the additional Kcal have aided in my recovery as well as growth.  I'm back up to 255'ish and no long sitting around 245.  

Why am I posting this? Because sometimes writing it down brings it to our attention better so that we can do better.


----------



## BrotherIron

Getting shit done... School is over now for 4 weeks which is a relief.  I've decided to take my Yoke (135lbs steel yoke) to my work and I'll use on the outside turf.  Not sure how the owners will feel about it but no one uses the turf so honestly... I don't care, I'm taking it there and we'll see.

Elbow is feeling better.  I was able to push my OHP a lil bit more.  I supersetted OHP w/ Hammer Curls w/ 25lbs DB (tempo lift).

For the speed squats, it's 285 bar weight + 120 chain weight = 405lbs total weight.  Roughly where it should be 55% bar + 15%chain w/ 35sec rest in betw sets.

WAVE6 WEEK3 DAY1
SQUAT/ OHP
B. Squat Speed +120lbs chain~ 145+Cx2, 195+Cx2, 235+Cx2, 285+Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2, +Cx2
Machine OHP +red mini~ 25+Bx5, 50+Bx5, 75+Bx5, 90+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5, 120+Bx5
StepUps w/ SSB~ 135x5, 155x5, 175x5
GHR~ BWx8, mini x8, BWx8


----------



## Jin

“Go tell BrotherIron he can’t do that strong man shit here at work”

..........

”Nope. You tell him.”


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> “Go tell BrotherIron he can’t do that strong man shit here at work”
> 
> ..........
> 
> ”Nope. You tell him.”



LOL...


This made my day.


----------



## BrotherIron

I'm thinking I may put single leg RDL w/ KB into my dynamic warm up routine.  So for legs it'll look like this:

Hip Circle Monster Walks (60ft down and 60ft back)
Hip Circle Lateral Walk (" ")
Single Leg RDL w/ KB
Glute Bridge w/ KB
Plank w/ Plate

Sounds like a lot I bet you're telling yourself as you read this but remember you need to prime your body for heavy training sessions.  You just don't grab a bar and grip & rip.  You may do this but it's not optimal.  Also as we age, we need to be smarter in our training.


----------



## BrotherIron

Wife challenged me to make a grow or die program and I never back down from a challenge... so here it is:


MONBACK SQUATStanding GM, Suspended GMStep Up w/ SSB, Sissy Squat w/ BandGHR w/ band, Walking LungesWEDBENCH PRESSMachine OHP+band, Seated DB PressCGBP. Pin Press +chainLateral Raise, Front RasieJM Press, Rolling Tri Ext/ Incline Curl, DB CurlFRICONV. DEADLIFTBox Squat w/ band, Oly Front SquatSumo, RDL w/ bands OR chainsPendlay Row, DB Row w/ BandReverse Hyper w/ chain *** using plyo boxSATOHP ***Z-PressFloor Press, Incline BenchStanding OH Pin Press, Push PressHanging Lateral Raise, Front RaiseRear Delt, Face PullHammer Curl

Looks like this is what I'll be doing soon.  This is just a skeleton.  I'll work out the kinks this week and in 2 weeks.... it begins.


----------



## BrotherIron

I should mention this skeleton shows 2 training blocks A & B which is why you see 2 variations of lifts in it.  Each block is 5 weeks.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning Day:

Lateral Walk w/ Speed Sled~ 45lbs x140ft, 90lbs x140ft, 135lbs x140ft (3 sets)
Sled Pulls w/ harness around waist~ 135lbs x140ft (2 sets), 160lbs x140ft (2 sets), 135lbs x 280lbs x280ft.


----------



## BrotherIron

Deads clicked today... was supposed to pull 485 for a triple but instead pulled 485 for an easy set of 5.  Finally, things are feeling good.

WAVE6 WEEK3 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ BENCH
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 335x3, 385x3, 435x3, 485x5
Sumo Speed Deadlifts +mini band +40lbs chain~ 135+B+Cx3, 225+C+Bx3, 275+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Floor Press Speed w/ Football Bar +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 135+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Biceps Curl/ Tate Press (Cable)~ 35x8/ 40x8 (2 sets), 40x8/ 30x12, 30x10


----------



## Jin

Pretty good day!!! Way to go.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Pretty good day!!! Way to go.



Thanks.  Next week is heavy squats and I'll probably go heavy again in sumo pulls.  Didn't end the year exactly where I wanted but I'm happy with squats.  Deads still need work but this set of 5 lets me know I'm almost where I wanted to be.


----------



## BrotherIron

Now I'm on the lookout for a mono near me.  I don't want to drive an hour each way to use one so I gotta put out some feelers and see if someone has one closer to me.  

I think next Tues, I'll go back to my old stomping ground and use their mono.  That'll be fun.  I'll be sure to eat A LOT and take my pre workout to give it my best.

Things are finally clicking for me and I'm excited to push my training.  I could have pulled 485 for more than 5 reps. 

I want to be back to 585 on pulls by next year's end and be back in the 6's for squats (with sleeves and not wraps).


----------



## BrotherIron




----------



## BrotherIron




----------



## BrotherIron

I opted to skip front squats to save it for back squats this Tues. Solid day of OH pressing. Hammer Tempo curls have made all the difference in my elbow tendonitis.  Still flossing each week but the hammer curls have helped me greatly.

WAVE6 WEEK3 DAY3
OHP/ SQUAT
Z-Press~ 95x5, 115x5, 135x7, 150x7, 165x7
Standing OH Pin Press~ 95x3, 115x3, 135x3, 150x3, 165x3, 180x3
Rear Del/ Face Pull~ 16x10/ 60x15, 16x10/ 60x15

I'm excited to start my new layout in 2 weeks.


----------



## BrotherIron

Happy with today.  I didn't squat in a mono so I decided to go for a small PR (not lifetime but PR for the year).  Went in and just squatted and after headed to work.

WAVE6 WEEK4 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 275x1, 345x1, 415x1, 465x1, 515x1, 555x1

If had not squatted in the cage where the j-hooks are ridiculously deep and the change in height is vast, I would have potentially taken 1 more single.  But I decided to call it with what was an easy single.  I'm happy with that knowing I'll be back in the 6's next year.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's amazing man! Good job.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's amazing man! Good job.



Thanks.  I have heavy sumo pulls this Sat.  Excited for that.  Next week is a recovery week and then after... I start my 4 day split.


----------



## BrotherIron

Got sick this weekend.  Feeling better so I think it was from the extreme temp change.  It dropped +30 in one day.  

Ordered some slingshot neoprene briefs (got size Large) knowing it's going to be a very tight fit.  got them for $65 new.  They normally cost $80. Not yet ready to wear actual briefs.


----------



## BrotherIron

Recovery week started.  Going to train 4x this week to see how the new layout goes.  I'm liking it but I'm definitely going to do Donnie's lower back protocol at least 1x week.

WAVE6 WEEK5 DAY1
SQUAT
Back Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 285x7, 305x7
Suspended GM w/ SSB~ 95x5, 135x5, x5
Sissy Squat w/ Band (orange band)~ Band x10, x10
Walking Lunge~ BW x down turf (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  I changed a lift.  I forgot... I need to put more rows in there so I ended with low cable row supersetted with hammer curls.  Shoulder health is crucial and you gotta row to keep them healthy.

I performed Hammer curls with a mini band throughout the workout.  It seems to help my elbows.

WAVE6 WEEK5 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle +70lbs chain~ bar + C x7, 75+Cx7, 145+Cx7, +Cx7
Seated OHP DB~ 25x7, 50x7, x7
Pin Press +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx5, 125+Cx5, +Cx5
Lateral Raise Machine~ 30x10, x10
Low Cable Row/ Hammer Curl~ 90x10/ 25x10 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Going to start putting my sled drags back in this or next week.  Will begin with 1x a week but may end up with 2x a week.


----------



## Jin

Did 10 sets of sled drags 70 meters up a snowy hill with a 6 year old in tow. I do these approximately 4-6 times a year.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> View attachment 11140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did 10 sets of sled drags 70 meters up a snowy hill with a 6 year old in tow. I do these approximately 4-6 times a year.



Nice.  Spending time with the fam while blasting through some kickass conditioning.  Way to multi task!


----------



## BrotherIron

This is going to be a helluva day when it's not recovery work.  

WAVE6 WEEK5 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x5, x5
Box Squat +monster mini~ 135+Bx5, 205+Bx5, +Bx5
RDL~ 185x7, x7
DB Row w/ mini band attached to DB rack~ 55+Bx7, 55+Bx7


----------



## Metalhead1

Squats AFTER deads are ****ing brutal. Good work


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Squats AFTER deads are ****ing brutal. Good work



Yeah this day is gonna be a beast of a day.  That's why I only have 4 movements.  I'm going to be toast when I put some actual weight on the bar but this is going to build me to what I want to be and where I need to be.  I have lofty goals and I'm going to bust my ass to accomplish them.

I'm pumped to get this training cycle going and see where it takes me.  I've decided I'm not going to clean up my diet to much.  Instead I'll put conditioning in 2x a week and the high Kcal will help me recover and grow.


----------



## BrotherIron

Time to work. This day wasn't to bad but then again... training squats is my favorite thing to do.  Going to push those sissy squats (thinking I can add 10lbs in next weeks training session).  Also, need to push my suspended GM's.  I think I'll be able to push A LOT more weight with the SSB.

WAVE7 WEEK1 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x3, 375x7, 435x7, 485x7
Suspended GM w/ squat bar~ 155x5, 175x5, 195x5, 215x5
Sissy Squat w/ KB + orange light band~ 35+Bx7, x7, x7
Walking Lunges w/ KB~ 35x7, x7, x7


----------



## Jin

Nice work.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Nice work.



Thanks. Feels good to start lifting respectable weights.


----------



## BrotherIron

Watched some new vids and read some new literature stating that for speed/ acceleration work, you should take more time for rest so you can be fresh to perform the work.  This goes against what others believe and what I did in the past.  I normally took 30 sec rest but decided to try 1min rest.  You may say 1min isn't long but it's double the rest time and it showed.  The bar move FAST.  I felt easily rested and I think I'll keep it this way for a couple blocks and see if I become faster.

Elbow flared up on me with the pin press but it felt MUCH better in general.  I was shocked at how well it felt with DB OHP since the other week it felt terrible.  I still put in Hammer Curls during OHP (tempo'd 25lbs curls, sets of 10 for 4 sets).

WAVE7 WEEK1 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx3, 125+Cx3, 145+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Pin Press +70lbs chain~ 135+Cx5, 155+Cx5, 175+Cx5, 195+Cx5
Seated DB OHP~ 35x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5
Standing Lat. Raise Machine~ 50x10, x10, x10
Low Cable Row/ Hammer Curl~ 130x10/ 40x10, 140x10/ 40x10, 150x10/ 40x8 drop set 30x5


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't eat all day. Family issues had me running around, but I still managed to have a solid day.  I didn't push pulls like I wanted but for me it's being in the right headspace as well as having food (fuel).

WAVE7 WEEK1 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x2, 285x1, 345x1, 395x1, 445x1, 485x1, 515x1
Box Squat~ 140x5, 230x5, 320x5, 350x5, 380x5, 410x5
RDL~ 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, 345x5, 375x5
LandMine Row~ 70x8, 85x8, 100x8, 115x6


----------



## BrotherIron

Got the slingshot neoprene briefs in but they're way to small.  Gonna chuck it up as a loss.  Got 2 daisy chains for $10 which should be a suitable substitute in place of the spud inc looper straps which go for $80.


----------



## BrotherIron

Found out at least for now, I can't perform incline bench with a bar.  It was painful.  Fortunately, there is a plate loaded incline where I can set the ROM to keep my shoulder feeling ok... not great, but ok.  Ran out of time.  I was just happy to get in and get something done.  An additional day isn't my idea but I'll follow it.

WAVE7 WEEK1 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 95x4, 115x4, 135x4, 150x5, 165x4, 135x9
Incline Bench Machine~ 50x5, 65x5, 80x5, 50x9
Cable Side Lat.~ 30x10, x10, x10
Face Pull~ 40x15, x15


----------



## BrotherIron

Woke up sleepy, tired, run down, and just feeling like dog shit.  Don't think I'm overtrained.  I think it has to do with the temp drop and the constant rain today.  I hate this weather.  I'm also ****ING pissed off.  I'm going to wind up sitting out this semester due to what is offered and how it's offered (asynchronous with no lecture, no web lecture, no notes.  just deadlines and I'm supposed to teach myself... **** that).

WAVE7 WEEK2 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 195x3, 235x3, 325x3, 375x3, 435x3, 485x3, 525x3
Sissy Squat w/ KB +light band~ 40+Bx8, x8, x8, x5
Suspended GM~ 165x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5
Walking Lunge~ 35x7, x7


----------



## PZT

still great work and fk college lol


----------



## BrotherIron

Pushed a bit on my presses but not as much as I hoped.  Elbows are still irritated but getting better.  Didn't have pain this training session which is a great massive step in the right direction.  I've been performing KB Bicep Curls (15lbs tempo curls w/ 3sec pause at top) to alleviate the tendonitis.  Since I didn't have pain in my elbows I cut my OHP w/ DB to end without aggravating them.  

Got in the gym earlier which was nice but got busy by the end so wasn't able to superset my rows w/ biceps curls

WAVE7 WEEK2 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ Axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx3, 125+Cx3, 155+Cx3, 175+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 215+Cx1, 235+Cx1, 255+Cx1, 275+Cx1 slingshot
Pin Press w/ Axle +70lbs chain~ 155+Cx3, 175+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 215+Cx3, 235+Cx3
Seated DB OHP~ 35x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5
Lateral Raise Machine~ 50x10, 60x10, x8
Hammer Curl~ 35x10, 40x8, x8
LowCable Row~ 100x10, 120x10, 140x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Couldn't complete the numbers so... time to reset after this block.  Perhaps the run down feeling is me being a bit over trained... I called it a day after RDL's I was toast.  

WAVE7 WEEK2 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 345x7, 395x7, 445x5
Box Squat +monster mini w/ buffalo bar~ 140+Bx3, 190+Bx3, 230+Bx3, 250+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1min rest, no sleeves, no belt_
RDL~ 135x5, 225x5, 305x7, 325x7, 345x4



Trained 8am this morning and I gotta say I don't mind it since there's no real difficult lifts being performed.

WAVE7 WEEK2 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press (speed)~ bar x many, 105x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1min rest, no elbow sleeves_
Incline Bench~ 25x10, 50x5, 65x5, 80x5, 95x5, 55x15
Hang. Side Lat. 35x7, 40x7, 7
Rear Delt~ 50x15, 60x15, x15
Hammer Curl~ 35x8, 40x6/30x6, 40x6/30x6 
_tempo curls with a pause at top _


----------



## BrotherIron

SS is cutting so guess what... looks like I'm cutting too.  For the moment, no additional conditioning... just tightened up the diet quite a bit.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Impressive work man!


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> Impressive work man!



Thanks.  Trying to get back to respectable numbers... or at least what I consider respectable.


----------



## CzarStrong

Great job. How do you guys do so consistently?


----------



## BrotherIron

Have a couple knots in me... one in my back, one in my pec and they're causing my trap to lock up.  Having issues with my left side (use of arm and shoulder). Been rolling on a lacrosse ball and been taking muscle relaxers to get them to let loose.  Thinking I'll get a massage.

WAVE7 WEEK3 DAY1
SQUAT
Speed Squat w/ SSB +120lbs chain~ 135+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 225+Cx3, 275+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1min rest, no knee sleeves and no belt_
Suspended GM w/ SSB~ 135x5, 175x5, 195x5, 215x5, 235x5
Sissy Squat w/ light band~ 40+bandx6/ bandx6 (for 3 sets)
Walking Lunges~ 40x12, x12


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> Have a couple knots in me... one in my back, one in my pec and they're causing my trap to lock up.  Having issues with my left side (use of arm and shoulder). Been rolling on a lacrosse ball and been taking muscle relaxers to get them to let loose.  Thinking I'll get a massage.
> 
> WAVE7 WEEK3 DAY1
> SQUAT
> Speed Squat w/ SSB +120lbs chain~ 135+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 225+Cx3, 275+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
> _1min rest, no knee sleeves and no belt_
> Suspended GM w/ SSB~ 135x5, 175x5, 195x5, 215x5, 235x5
> Sissy Squat w/ light band~ 40+bandx6/ bandx6 (for 3 sets)
> Walking Lunges~ 40x12, x12



Percussion gun FTW.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Percussion gun FTW.



wish I would have got one years ago


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Percussion gun FTW.



I gotta do something else b/c the lacrosse ball isn't cutting it.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> I gotta do something else b/c the lacrosse ball isn't cutting it.



that and knee wraps are something I wish I would have gotten half a decade sooner atleast


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> that and knee wraps are something I wish I would have gotten half a decade sooner atleast



Knee wraps are good but damn difficult to wrap yourself if you want a tight wrap.  They are great though if you have a training partner.  Makes it easier.  Having to prewrap them, wrap yourself, and then get set up is exhausting.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Knee wraps are good but damn difficult to wrap yourself if you want a tight wrap.  They are great though if you have a training partner.  Makes it easier.  Having to prewrap them, wrap yourself, and then get set up is exhausting.



sorry I meant sleeves lol. For years I only had wraps and was like “why would I need sleeves?”


----------



## BrotherIron

Elbows felt ****ING GREAT!  These tempo curls w/ pause at the top with 15lbs KB have made a tremendous impact on my elbow health.  Still have the knots but they're getting better.  I skipped my OHP b/c it's a bitch to press overhead.  I'm looking to get a deep tissue massage to get these out.  

WAVE7 WEEK3 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Flat Bench w/ axle +60lbs chain~ 75+Cx7, 125+Cx7, 160+Cx7, 180+Cx7, 200+Cx7, f.drop 160+Cx8
Pin Press w/ axle +60lbs chain~ 160+Cx5, 175+Cx5, 190+Cx5, 205+Cx5
Seated DB OHP~ skipped
Machine Lat. Raise~ 50x15, x15, x15, x12
Low Cable Row~ 100x15, 120x1, 140x10
Hammer Curl~ 35x10, x10, 40x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Also, FYI for everyone who uses chains. Don't buy Spud Inc chain straps. Instead buy a daisy chain (used for rock climbing) set off amazon for $60 less.  Spud sells them for $70 and I got the same thing for $10.

You can use the same set of daisy chains for squats, bench, floor press, ohp, etc.


----------



## Boogieman

BrotherIron said:


> Also, FYI for everyone who uses chains. Don't buy Spud Inc chain straps. Instead buy a daisy chain (used for rock climbing) set off amazon for $60 less.  Spud sells them for $70 and I got the same thing for $10.
> 
> You can use the same set of daisy chains for squats, bench, floor press, ohp, etc.



Shit, I have a set of these thats a great use for them since I dont climb much anymore...


----------



## BrotherIron

Boogieman said:


> Shit, I have a set of these thats a great use for them since I dont climb much anymore...



Yeah man, give them a try.  I won't use a leader chain ever again and I won't support a company that rips people off either.  A 700% mark up is beyond highway robbery.


----------



## BrotherIron

Can you say toast... I'm ****ing spent. Going to reset my numbers even though I managed to crush my number today.  I missed my numbers last week so it's time to reset. I wore my power pants today but didn't break out the belt for pulls till 445 and 390 for box squats.  No belt on RDL's.  

All in all I'm happy... but it's time to reset and work back up. I'm also down 8lbs over the last 2 weeks by cleaning up my diet which is never a bad thing.  I'm back below <260lbs and I'd like to keep it that way. I start putting sled pulls back in next week.

Not gonna lie... it felt DAMN good to pull 495 for 4 conventional. This goes to show me that I need to get my mind right since my best single this block was 515 and that makes literally no sense. Maybe it's time for whiskey deadlifts.

WAVE7 WEEK3 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 355x1, 395x3, 445x3, 495x4, f.drop 405x5
Box Squat (low box)~ 140x5, 190x5, 230x5, 330x5, 360x5, 390x4
RDL~ 225x5, 275x5, 305x5, 335x5, 365x3
Landmine Row~ 70x7, 85x7, 100x7, 115x6


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day. I barely consider this a training day. It's just easier than the other 3 training days. I will say this will help with volume and growth which is a plus.  A bigger muscle can handle more weight when performing a movement.

WAVE7 WEEK3 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ bar x10, 85x3, 115x4, 135x2, 155x2, 175x2, 195x2
Incline Bench~ 55x5, 70x5, 85x5, 100x5, f.drop 75x10
Hang. Side Lat~ 35x7, 40x7, x7
Rear Delt~ 50x10, 60x10, x10
Face Pull/ Bicep Curl (cable)~ 50x15, 60x10, x10/ 38x10, x10, x8


----------



## BrotherIron

I posted about my wife, SS, and thought I would post some of her current big lifts she's performed in the last 6months.  She's pulled 475 conventional (raw w/ belt), squatted 455 (raw w/ wraps +belt), and she's benched an easy 185+40lbs chain for a single.

And to answer the questions in your head... no, she's not a fatty and no, she's not drugging out of control so she looks like a troll.  She doesn't drug much at all.  She's middle eastern and it would appear people from that side of the world are insanely strong. I can't fathom her potential (b/c she's never pushed herself to her limits) but I know she'll pull well over 500 this year conventional and probably squat it too.  I have to get her to enjoy benching.  She's not a fan.  There's a vid of her squatting 540 for a double, raw w/ wraps + belt (that was 8years ago).  This from a woman who is under 198. Talk about raw strength.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's amazing dude! Feel free to share some of her vids.

My 15 yr old daughter (who is 5'9" 100 lbs) just came to me today and told me she wants to get bigger, so we went over diet and some basic lifts she can do. It was pretty cool.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's amazing dude! Feel free to share some of her vids.
> 
> My 15 yr old daughter (who is 5'9" 100 lbs) just came to me today and told me she wants to get bigger, so we went over diet and some basic lifts she can do. It was pretty cool.



You can catch some vids on my IG of us.


----------



## BrotherIron

What do you do when things aren't going your way?  When you get shit news that causes you to be in the wrong head space?  Do you pack it in and say **** it... wait till tomorrow?  Do you power through and say ****... do or die?  Or do you say **** it... time to adjust somethings and play it safe.  I opted for the last option.  Did I feel like it was a good workout?  No, but I got it done and it wasn't a wash. It just wasn't my best but that's ok b/c there's always tomorrow. 

535 for a single with sleeves and a belt may be heavy for some but to be honest.  I knew I'd hit it.  I'd have to work but there was no way I wasn't going to crush it.

Still need to find a monolift that's close due to school, work, etc.

WAVE7 WEEK4 DAY1
SQUAT
B.Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 345x1, 415x1, 465x1, 505x1, 535x1
_I was supposed to go for 565 or more but not being in the right head space made me take a step back and say... not today. play it safe._
Suspended GM w/ SSB~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x5
Sissy Squat w/ KB +light band~ 40+Bx6/ band only x6 (for 3 sets)
Walking Lunges w/ KB~ 40x6, x6


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Dude you're a beast. Wish I could see some of your lifts.


----------



## snake

Here's the way I look at it brother, a great lift pushes you forward. No lift can set ya back weeks or months. Getting it in and not having a great lift just keeps you holding onto what you got for the better workouts to come. The character of a great lifter is not found in his best workouts but in the ones he pulls through when he's not at his best. Keep your head up!


----------



## BrotherIron

snake said:


> Here's the way I look at it brother, a great lift pushes you forward. No lift can set ya back weeks or months. Getting it in and not having a great lift just keeps you holding onto what you got for the better workouts to come. The character of a great lifter is not found in his best workouts but in the ones he pulls through when he's not at his best. Keep your head up!



That's how I looked at it.  It wasn't a bad day, looking back it.  I did push myself, not to my limit but I did push.  This week will be good for me.  It'll give me a bit of a break both mentally and physically.  Next week is recovery and then starting the new program in it's entirety which means more chain use and a bit more volume.


----------



## BrotherIron

A decent day.  Elbow and shoulder have been cooperating which is a GREAT thing. Added some chain to my presses so instead of it being 60lbs in chain it was 75lbs in chain today.

I'll start adding bar weight soon and not just chain weight.

WAVE7 WEEK4 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle +75lbs chain~ 75+Cx3, 115+Cx3, 155+Cx3, 180+Cx3, 200+Cx3, 220+Cx3, 240+Cx2
Pin Press w/ axle +75lbs chain~ 155+Cx3, 175+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 215+Cx3, 235+Cx3
Seated DB OHP~ 40x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5
Standing Lat. Raise Machine~ 50x15, 60x15, x15, 70x10
Low Cable Row/ Hammer Curl~ 110x10, 130x10, 150x8/ 35x10, x10, 40x6/30x6


----------



## BrotherIron

Glad this wave is basically over with after today.  I still have Sat's workout but it's easy.  I really only concern myself with mon, wed, and fri workouts.  

Weight is down to mid 250's again and I'm going to add sled pulls in this Sunday.  I'll drop back down to 250 and then add more Kcals into my diet.

WAVE7 WEEK4 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Speed Pulls Conv. +40lbs chain +monster mini~ 135+C+Bx3, 225+C+Bx3, 275+C+Bx2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
1min rest.
Speed Box Squat w/ buffalo bar +monster mini (choked)~ 140+BX3, 190+Bx3, 230+Bx3, 250+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1 min rest, medium box.  no sleeves and no belt.
RDL~ 225x5, 275x3, 305x3, 335x3, 365x3
all done with speed to produce max power/ force.

Performed Donnie's lower back protocol.


----------



## BrotherIron

This week is done... stick a fork in it.  I'm ready for my recovery week and after... reset and have some fun.

WAVE7 WEEK4 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x7, 115x7, 130x7, 145x7, 115x12
Incline Bench Machine~ 60x7, 75x7, 90x7, 102.5x7 
Hang Side Lat. DB~ 35x10, 40x8, x8
Rear Delt~ 50x15, 60x15, 70x15
Face Pull/ Biceps Curl (cable)~ 60x10/ 44x10 (for 3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:

Sled Pulls (lateral)~ 45lbs x 120ft, 90lbs x120ft, 135lbs x120ft (3 sets) 
1min 30sec rest in betw sets.

Going to add 1 set each week and then add weight.  Lateral sled walks really works my knees which I have to keep an eye on.


----------



## BrotherIron

Enjoying my quick recovery workouts.  30min.  Recovery week is much needed after pushing for 4 weeks.

WAVE7 WEEK5 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 135x7, 185x7, 225x7, 275x7, 305x7, x7
Standing GM~ 145x7, x7
Walking Lunges~ 20x turf length (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Gotta admit, I'm flattered... My gym used a still from one of my vids for their advertising.


----------



## BrotherIron

Recovery week.  Quick and done... 20min.

WAVE7 WEEK5 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench +70lbs chain w/ axle~ 135+Cx8, +Cx8
Pin Press +70lbs chain w/ axle~ 135+Cx8, +Cx8
Seated DB OHP~ 50x10, x10
Lat. Raise Machine~ 40x10, x10, x10
Seated Low Cable Row~ 80x15, x15


----------



## BrotherIron

Recovery Week... Quick in and out.  I don't perform any dynamic warm ups on recovery week b/c the weight is light and easy.  I'm also trying to get in and out quick.  I try to get in and out in 30min so short rest periods.

WAVE7 WEEK5 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x7, 225x7, 275x7, x7
Box Squat +monster mini~ 135+Bx7, 185+Bx7, 215+Bx7, +Bx7
RDL~ 205x7, x7
Landmine Row~ 45x10, 70x7, 45x10


----------



## BrotherIron

The end of my recovery week... it went so fast.

WAVE7 WEEK5 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 105x7, x7
Incline Bench~ 60x10, 10
Hang. Side Lateral~ 25x10, x10
Rear Delt Machine~ 50x15, x15
Face Pull/ Biceps Curl~ 40x12/ 28x12 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Lateral Sled Walks~ 45lbs x140ft, 90lbs x140ft, 115lbs x140ft, 135lbs x140ft (4 sets)
2min rest in betw sets

Weight is back down to 255lbs and slowly dropping.  Will drop to 250lbs and then will increase Kcal intake and add an additional day of conditioning.


----------



## BrotherIron

New block, reset numbers, and weight down. Working my way back up and slowly dropping weight. Music died on last set of squats which pissed me off.  Think I could have gotten my 10 rep goal if that shit hadn't happened.  

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 275x3, 310x7, 360x7, 420x9
Standing GM w/ SSB~ 135x7, 185x7, 205x7, 225x7
Hack Squat Machine~ 140x10, 180x10, 230x10
GHR~ BWx12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Here we go again.  Elbows felt ok today.  Dynamic day is always brutal on my elbows. 1min rest in between sets. Was a bit light on the floor presses.  180x5 wasn't difficult.  

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench w/ axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx3, 115+Cx3, 135+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_performed banded rows in betw sets (red min x15 for 6-8 sets)_
Floor Press w/ football bar +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 150+Cx5, 165+Cx5, 180+Cx5
Seated OHP Machine +red mini~ 25+Bx5, 50+Bx5, 70+Bx5, 90+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5, 120+Bx5
Lat. Raise Machine~ 50x15, 60x12, x12, 70x8
JM Press/ Incline Curl~ 95x8/30x8 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  Gotta work on stretching out my hammies a bit and work on bracing harder.  I find myself being lazy when the weights not heavy and I'm going to work on correcting that.  Happy with how the training went today.  Weight holding at 255lbs.  Going to increase my cardio session on Sunday and then will probably add a 2nd day.

Gotta work on staying a bit more upright on front squats but wasn't to bad on them today.  

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 360x1, 420x1, 470x1, 460+45lbs chain x1
_took 3-4min rest in betw sets.  belted up on 470 & 460+chain set.  Hook grip all singles (no straps).
_Sumo Dead +45lbs chain +red mini~ 225x3, 225+C+Bx3, 275+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1min rest in betw sets. no belt. wore straps. hands smoked after conv. pulls_
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5, 315x5
H.S. IsoRow~ 90x10, 135x10, x10, 160x7
H.S. High Row~ 70x10, 90x8, 45x20


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day. I misloaded my ohp and made 15lbs jumps so I added an additional set.  Worked out well. I think 20lbs jump for z-press is a bit much.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x4, 130x4, 145x4, 160x4, 175x4
Incline Bench~ 60x5, 75x5, 90x5, 105x5, 65x14
Hang. Side Lat. Raise~ 35x8, 40x8, x8
Rear Delt~ 70x12, 80x12, 90x12
Face Pull/ Bicep Curl~ 50x12/ 38x10, 55x12/ 44x10, 60x12/ 44x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning: 
Prowler Pushes~ 90x110ft, 140x110ft (3 sets)
Lateral Sled Drags~ 90x110ft, 115lbsx110ft, 135x110ft (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Felt tired, beat up and run down. It's raining and cold so I always hate lifting on these days.

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY1
SQUAT
B.Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x3, 360x4, 420x4, 470x4, 360x4
belted up for 420 and higher set.
Standing GM w/ SSB~ 135x5, 195x5, 215x5, 235x5
Hack Squat Machine (per leg)~ 90x10, 115x10, 135x10
GHR~ Red mini x8, x8, x8
Walking Lunge w/ DB~ 40x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Warmer out today.  27 on Mon and Tues.  Today, it's back in the 50's so I felt energized to train.  Weight is holding at 256lbs so it's time to add the 2nd cardio session.  I'll make sure I don't miss any of my 6 meals a day now that I'm adding a day of sled pulls.

Today went well.  Shoulder and elbows felt GREAT!  SS had an insane training day.  She benched 205+45lbs chain easily and hit floor presses w/ 200+ 50lbs chain for triples with the slingshot.  She'll surpass my bench soon if I don't watch it, lol.

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 115+Cx3, 145+Cx3, 175+Cx1, 200+Cx1, 225+Cx1, 250+Cx1
_250 was actually pretty easy and there was no pain_
Floor Press w/ Football Bar +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 135+Cx3, 155+Cx3, 170+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 200+Cx3, slingshot 215+Cx5
Machine OHP +red mini~ 25+Bx5, 45+Bx5, 70+Bx5, 100+Bx3, 110+Bx3, 120+Bx3, 130+Bx3, 140+Bx3
Lat. Raise Machine~ 50x10, 60x10, 70x10, x10
JM Press/ Incline Curl~ 95x10/ 30x10, 100x10/ 35x9, 105x8/ 35x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Cut out a carbed meal from my low day.  Scale is moving in the right direction.  Still performed my conditioning today for the 2nd day.  I'll keep my 2 cheat meals.

Conditioning:
Sled Walks~ 45lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 115lbs x110ft, 135lbs x110ft (4 sets)
1:30 sec rest in betw sets.


----------



## BrotherIron

Worked last night at the club. I was lured in with the idea I may be working the door. ****ers lied. I was covering someone and worked the floor. I won't work another Thurs night again. Not worth it imho. They even informed me this would only be available 1-2x a month and I train early Friday morning. The lil extra cash isn't worth ****ing up my training.

I sucked it up, no sleep, little food, and no stims but managed to pull well. I ran out of energy for front squats (tank was on empty).

Good news... bodyweight is moving. Down to 254lbs. I'll keep the 2nd conditioning day in and if need be, I'll add Kcal b/c I don't want to drop below 245 (trying to stay at 250).

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 300x7, 350x7, 400x9
Sumo Deads~ 225x5, 275x3, 315x5, 350x5, 395x5
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3
HS High Row~ 90x7, x7, x7, 45x18
HS IsoRow~ 90x10, 135x8, x8, 90x18


----------



## BrotherIron

Outside left elbow has been bothering me. I think it's linked to the knot in my scap on my left side.

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x3, 105x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1min rest, no sleeves
Hanging Lat. Raise~ 35x8, 40x8, x8
Incline Bench Machine (each arm)~ 65x5, 80x5, 95x5, 110x5, f.drop 80x12
Rear Delt Machine~ 80x10, x10, x10
Face Pull/ Biceps Curl~ 60x10/ 38x10, 65x10/ 44x10, 70x10/ 49x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Lateral Walk w/ Speed Sled~ 45lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 135lbs x110ft (3 sets)
Prowler Pushes~ 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft (3 sets)

Making sure I take in 6 meals everyday.  Sometimes I would miss a meal but with this 2nd conditioning day I can't afford to miss meals b/c I drop weight easily.


----------



## BrotherIron

Today... I was not the hammer, I was the nail.  Woke up and my back felt off, not in pain, but off. I wasn't going to not train so I just abridged my training and opted to use the SSB instead of my squat bar.  The squat bar would have pitched me forward since I'm a low bar stance squatter.  The SSB forces me into a more upright position which places less stress on my lower back and at the same time takes pressure of my elbow which also felt like shit today.  

I can see the fruit of my labor though. I'm leaning up nicely and that's always a good thing. Plan on getting down to high 240's and then go back up to 250 and stay there. I'm not Rouska, but I plan on hitting solid numbers at 242.

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY1
SQUAT
Speed Squat w/ SSB +140lbs chain~ 135+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 225+Cx3, 275+Cx3, 295+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_295 in the hole and 435 at top. 1min rest.  wore my lever belt but no sleeves._
Hack Squat (per leg)~ 90x10, 115x10, 135x10
SSB GoodMorning~ skipped
GHR~ BWx12, Red mini x10, x10
Walking Lunges w/ KB~ 40x12, x12

So all in all, not a bad day considering how I felt. I wound up tractioning my back before and after I trained. It's feeling better. I can say I brought this on myself b/c I skipped my LowerBack Protocol for the last 3 or weeks and now my body is telling me to WAKE THE **** UP.


----------



## BrotherIron

Will pick up a pair of these when they are back in stock.  Plan on wearing them on sumo and even conventional pulls.


----------



## BrotherIron

Misloaded flat bench so I just went with it.  Ended up doing more than supposed to which is why the set of 5 but to be honest I'm not mad about that since it was heavier than supposed to be.  

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Flat Bench w/ axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx7, 115+Cx7, 160+Cx7, 185+Cx7, 210+Cx5
Floor Press w/ Football Bar +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx7, 135+Cx7, 150+Cx7, 165+Cx7, 180+Cx7, 195+Cx6
Machine OHP +red mini~ 25+Bx5, 45+Bx5, 70+Bx5, 95+Bx5, 105+Bx5, 115+Bx5, 125+Bx5
Lat. Raise Machine~ 60x10, 70x10, 80x10, 50x15
JM Press/ Incline Curl~ 100x10/ 35x8, 105x10/ 35x8, 110x10/ 30x10
Cable Tri OH Ext~ 40x15/ 10 (arms open/ closed)


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning: 
Lat Sled Walks~ 45lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 135lbs x110ft (2 sets)
Sled Walks w/ Harness~ 135lbs x110ft, 160lbs x110ft (4 sets)

Easy peesy... less than 1:30min rest in betw sets.  Weight is dropping.  Weighed in at 253 but missed a meal last night so probably a bit off.  Thinking of adding stim's in a week or 2 to aid in the fat loss.

Still just running TRT and don't plan on changing that.


----------



## BrotherIron

Weight is down... 251 so not bad. Slowly getting to where I wanna be.  Starting to see some lines in my legs and veins are beginning to pop so Im going to keep this pace. 

I was toast during front squats so I opted for triples to ensure I hit 315. I spent 15min looking for my Oly shoes which I had left 1 at the gym. Thankfully, I found it so that had a happy ending. I'm happy with how this training went. I have to work on speed. I seem to be a bit slower at this lighter weight and I think more band/ chain work could help with that.

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x4, 225x4, 305x4, 345x4, 395x4, 445x4, 345x4
_belted up for 445 set. 345 f.drop flew... I may make it a near AMRAP (not sure though)_
Sumo Dead +45lbs chain +red mini~ 135+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 275+Bx3, 275+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1min rest in betw and NO belt._
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x3
HS HighRow~ 45x10, 70x10, 90x8, 100x8
HS IsRow~ 90x10, 135x10, 160x8


----------



## ATLRigger

Do u set up ur z press in the rack with safety bars ?


----------



## BrotherIron

ATLRigger said:


> Do u set up ur z press in the rack with safety bars ?



Yup. I set up the safety bars at chin level, rest/ pause for each rep on the safety bar, then press it overhead.


----------



## CJ

You almost lost a shoe?!?  :32 (6):


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> You almost lost a shoe?!?  :32 (6):



Yeah and I was PISSED. I'm a creature of habit and I've had those Oly shoes for years so when I couldn't find it all hell broke loose. Thankfully, I found it in the lost and found. Good thing I didn't leave both b/c maybe I wouldn't have found them then.


----------



## BrotherIron

Tired but that's b/c of not eating enough today. Also, can't stand my bosses. Time to look for another job. I've been there long enough (7 years) and they think they can bully me... well, not this guy.  

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ bar x many, 85x5, 115x3, 135x2, 150x1, 165x1, 180x1, 195x1
gotta work on bringing this up but the next wave will be standing push presses.
Incline Bench Machine (per arm)~ 25x5, 45x5, 70x5, 85x5, 100x5, 115x5, 85x11
Hang Side Lateral~ 40x7, x7, 45x6
Rear Delt~ 80x12, 90x12, 90x12
Face Pulls/ Biceps Curl~ 55x15/ 38x10, 60x15/ 44x10, 65x15/ 49x10


----------



## BrotherIron

2nd conditioning day,..

Prowler Pushes done at a fast walk. I don't run with it.
Prowler~ empty x 110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110 (4 sets), 90lbs x110ft
1:45 rest in betw sets.

Slowly going to add more pushes and I'll slowly increase my Kcal after I drop down to around 245. I didn't like the way I felt at 240 to be honest. I think at 250 I feel heavy enough to toss some steel and not dainty.  Believe it or not, but at 240 I felt ****ing fragile.

On the flip side of this, I have to remember that with just TRT I may not get as big and lean as I want so there could be an adjustment in what I'm willing to do in the future. For now though, TRT is enough for me.


----------



## Thewall

BrotherIron said:


> 2nd conditioning day,..
> 
> Prowler Pushes done at a fast walk. I don't run with it.
> Prowler~ empty x 110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110 (4 sets), 90lbs x110ft
> 1:45 rest in betw sets.
> 
> Slowly going to add more pushes and I'll slowly increase my Kcal after I drop down to around 245. I didn't like the way I felt at 240 to be honest. I think at 250 I feel heavy enough to toss some steel and not dainty.  Believe it or not, but at 240 I felt ****ing fragile.
> 
> On the flip side of this, I have to remember that with just TRT I may not get as big and lean as I want so there could be an adjustment in what I'm willing to do in the future. For now though, TRT is enough for me.



hey brother iron. Just curious around what bodyfat do you feel most comfortable at.


----------



## BrotherIron

Thewall said:


> hey brother iron. Just curious around what bodyfat do you feel most comfortable at.



Probably around 12-15%. When I get to lean, I wind up injured.  When I'm to fat, my wife bitches at me so I like to keep a happy medium.  Abs showing just a bit but enough cushion for my joints to not completely hate me.


----------



## BrotherIron

Gotta start training with a mono.  It's time to start pushing squats and SS hit 470 today in the cage (walked out) w/ wraps.  Pretty damn impressive considering she's 200lbs lean.  I gotta stay ahead of her b/c if she passes me I'll never hear the end of it so it's time to push to 6+ again.  I'm going to try to get her to do a meet since she's pulled 475 conventional and I'm confident she could squat 495 with a mono.

Weight is holding around 250 so I'm happy. Continuing to lean up in a couple of weeks I'll add more Kcals.

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 285x1, 335x1, 390x1, 440x1, 490x1, 475+45lbs chain x1
sleeves on at 390 and belted up at 440 and above. walked out and squatted all (in cage).
GM w/ SSB~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x3
Hack Squat Machine (each leg)~ 90x10, 115x10, 135x10, 160x8
Walking Lunges w/ KB~ 40x12, x12
GHR~ BWx10, Mini band x8, x8


----------



## Jin

Your wife, scary strong.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Your wife, scary strong.



Yeah, that she is and she hasn't scratched her potential if you ask me.  One of our mutual coaches believes if she switched to sumo she could have pulled 600.  That's why I have her training sumo as an accessory with her conventional pulls as well as have her squatting with a wider stance.  Let's see where this leads.  Exciting.

I should mention back in the day when we both competed, she totaled Elite at her very first PLing meet. It was nutz.


----------



## BrotherIron

Feel a bit beat up so I'm happy to know next week is active recovery. Gotta start pushing my bench. I feel like I didn't push myself today.

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx4, 105+Cx4, 135+Cx4, 170+Cx4, 190+Cx4, 210+Cx4, 170+Cx10
Floor Press w/ football bar +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 145+Cx3, 160+Cx3, 175+Cx3, 190+Cx3, 205+Cx3
Machine OHP (each arm) +red mini~ 45+Bx3, 70+Bx3, 100+Bx3, 110+Bx3, 120+Bx3, 130+Bx3
Lateral Raise Machine~ 60x10, 70x10, 70x10
JM Press/ Incline Curl~ 105x8/ 30x8, 110x8/ 35x6, 115x8/ 35x6 drop 25x8
Cable Tri OH Ext w/ Rope~ 50x15 rope apart/ x15 rope together


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Sled Drags w/ harness~ 45/90/135 down & back supersetted to warm up (110ft each time). 
180lbs x110ft (5sets); 1:45sec rest in betw sets.

Weight is down to 251lbs.


----------



## BrotherIron

Weight is down to 251. Belt is to loose. Have to change the setting on my lever. Still relatively strong considering I'm down so much in bodyweight. 

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Speed Deadlift +monster mini +45lbs chain~ 135+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 270+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1min in betw sets and no belt
Sumo Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x5, 365x5, 405x5
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x4
sleeves + belt
H.S. High Row~ 45x15, 80x10, 90x10, 100x8
H.S. IsoRow~ 115x8, 135x8, 160x8, f.drop 90x20


----------



## BrotherIron

Had a b-day party on Friday which meant no sleep and then worked my regular job and the club on Sat.  Missed my 4th day of training. Still I managed to perform my conditioning.

Conditioning:
Prowler Pushes~ 70lbs x110lbs, 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft (5 sets)
1:45sec rest in betw sets.
Lateral Sled Drags~ 90lbs x110ft (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Active Recovery week. Did this at the commercial gym I perform my sled drags at.  Knocked it out quick.

WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 285x7, 315x7
Standing GM~ 145x8, x8
Hack Squat~ 45x10, 70x10, x10
Walking Lunges~ BWx down&back turf (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Active Recovery. Feeling it a bit. Adding another set to my conditioning. Gotta break the sub 250 barrier but I don't want to put in 3 days of conditioning.

WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ Axle+70lbs chain~ 75+Cx7, 95+Cx7, 135+Cx7, x7
Floor Press w/ Football Bar +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx8, 125+Cx8, x8
Machine OHP +red mini~ 45+Bx8, 80+Bx8, x8
Lat Raise Machine~ 40x15, x15
JM Press/ Incline Curl~ 65x15/ 20x15 (2sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Sled drags w/ harness~ 45lbs x220ft, 90lbs x220ft, 135lbs x110ft, 180lbs x110ft (2 sets), 205lbs x110ft (3 sets)
Lateral Walks w/ Sled~ 90lbs x110ft (2 sets)
1:45se rest.

Bodyweight broke into the 240's.  Down to 249lbs this AM. Will keep dropping till I hit 245lbs and then I'll increase my Kcal (don't want to drop below 245 and honestly, want to drop some more bf% but get back to around 250).

This would be MUCH easier if I was running a cycle and not just TRT.

For those wondering: I started at 269 and not 249 so down 20lbs in 8 weeks. I'm using a carb rotation; 2 high days, 2 med days, and 3 low days. Also, giving myself 2 cheat meals a week.


----------



## BrotherIron

Recovery week is almost over. Just OHP tomorrow and then it's back to work.

WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x7, 225x7, 275x7, x7
Sumo Dead~ 225x7, x7
Oly Front Squat~ 135x5, 185x7, x7
IsoRow~ 45x10, 70x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Active Recovery... done. Ready to start bending bars and setting pr's.

WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x7, 115x7, x7
Incline Bench~ 45x10, 70x10, x10
Hang. Side Lat~ 25x10, x10
Rear Delt~ 60x15, x15
Face Pull/ Biceps Curl~ 44x15, x15/ 32x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:

Prowler Pushes~ 90lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft (5 sets)
1:45 sec rest
Lateral Sled Pulls~ 90x 110ft (2 sets)
1:30 sec rest


----------



## BrotherIron

Was tired this morning so I slept in.  Caused me to miss a meal today but got my training in and hit my numbers so I'm not bitching.  Not everyday can be Christmas.

The GHR supersetted with Seated Leg Curl is BRUTAL!  It will kick the shit outta ya.  Give them a try.  I think they'll pay off big time in the 5 weeks.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 275x3, 320x7, 370x7, 430x7
sleeves at 320 and belt at 430.
Suspended GM's~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x4
Sissy Squat w/ KB +orange light band~ 45x8/ band only x8 (3 sets)
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx10/ 80x10 (3 sets)
Walking Lunge w/ KB~ 40x10/ BWx10 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Thinking of upping my sled runs on my 2 days of conditioning.  I hit 249 but I think to keep the fat loss continuing I'll need to add a couple more sets each time.  So 5 will be 6 this week and the following week 7.  After that I may add a 3rd day in.

Once the weather stabilizes and it gets hot as hell down here I'll sub out sled pulls and put in Farmers Carries and Yoke Walks.  Those should really peel the fat off me when compounded with the heat/ humidity.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  The weight was ahhh.... ok. The reason it was a good day was b/c my elbows didn't hurt and my shoulder was an acceptable level of trash.  I'm slowly chipping away at the weight and in time... we'll see.

Weight is holding at 250 so thing aren't terrible. I was worried the weight loss would have an impact on my joints but nothing so far and I'm down 19lbs. I plan on getting to 240.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench w/ axle +80lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 115+Cx3, 145+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1min rest in betw sets_
Pin Press w/ axle +80lbs chain~ 115+Cx5, 155+Cx5, 180+Cx5, 205+Cx5, 230+Cx3
Seated DB OHP~ 40x10, 60x7, 70x7, 80x5, 90x5
Cable Lat. Raise~ 20x12, 30x10, x10, 20x12
Rolling DB Ext (triceps)/ BIceps Curl~ 30x10/ 30x10 (3 sets)
Biceps Curl~ 35x8, x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:

Sled Drags (behind w/ harness)~ 90lbs x110ft, 135lbs x110ft, 180lbs x110ft, 205lbs x110ft (5 sets), 135lbs x220ft
1:30 sec rest in betw sets
Lateral Walks w/ Speed Sled~ 90lbs x110ft (2 sets)
1min rest in betw sets

So 7 working sets for sled drags w/ the last being a longer distance.  I'll add yoke walks soon.  Should be taking that to my work in the next week or 2.


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't have my mind in it today but thankfully my wife is my training partner.  She does a good job of kicking me swiftly in the ass so I don't puss out. I missed my first 470+chain (just gave up) and then watching my wife pull 445+80 chain made me sack up and get it done.  It always helps having a strong training partner to push you.  

Weight is sitting at 249 now which is a big plus for me. I added some carbs back in my diet and I was worried that the additional carbs would have my weight jump back up.  Instead it slowed down the drop which is what I wanted.  Still looking to get down to 242 but I want it to be a slow process to hold onto as much muscle as possible.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x+1, 315x1, 380x1, 430x1, 480x1, 470+ 45chain x miss, 470+ 45chain x1
RDL +45chain~ 225+Cx5, 275+Cx5, 305+Cx5, 335+Cx5
Box Squat~ 140x3, 190x3, 230x3, 280x5, 320x5, 350x5, 380x4
HS Shrug~ 315x10, x10, 365x10, 365x10/ 315x10, 225x10
Bent Over Row~ 135x5, 180x5, 205x5
Seal Row DB~ 60x8, x8, x8, x8


----------



## Mind2muscle

BrotherIron said:


> Didn't have my mind in it today but thankfully my wife is my training partner.  She does a good job of kicking me swiftly in the ass so I don't puss out. I missed my first 470+chain (just gave up) and then watching my wife pull 445+80 chain made me sack up and get it done.  It always helps having a strong training partner to push you.
> 
> Weight is sitting at 249 now which is a big plus for me. I added some carbs back in my diet and I was worried that the additional carbs would have my weight jump back up.  Instead it slowed down the drop which is what I wanted.  Still looking to get down to 242 but I want it to be a slow process to hold onto as much muscle as possible.
> 
> WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY3
> DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
> Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x+1, 315x1, 380x1, 430x1, 480x1, 470+ 45chain x miss, 470+ 45chain x1
> RDL +45chain~ 225+Cx5, 275+Cx5, 305+Cx5, 335+Cx5
> Box Squat~ 140x3, 190x3, 230x3, 280x5, 320x5, 350x5, 380x4
> HS Shrug~ 315x10, x10, 365x10, 365x10/ 315x10, 225x10
> Bent Over Row~ 135x5, 180x5, 205x5
> Seal Row DB~ 60x8, x8, x8, x8



Damn your wife is a beast!  Pulling some heavy weight.


----------



## BrotherIron

Mind2muscle said:


> Damn your wife is a beast!  Pulling some heavy weight.



Yeah, she is a monster in the gym and motivating as ****. Who doesn't want to see a hot chick lifting stupid heavy weights.

She set records back in the day.  Hoping to get her back on the platform since she'll be pulling 545+ easily by the years end @ 198 (raw and conventional) so she'll turn some heads again.  Hell, if I don't watch it... she'll pass me by when it comes to deadlifting.  She pulled 475 last month so I'm excited to see her peak and see what she does.


----------



## BrotherIron

Was drained a bit from Fridays training.  Thankfully, my cheat meal was a big one so my body could get plenty of nutrients/ Kcal and rest.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ bar x many, 85x4, 135x4, 150x4, 165x4, 135x10
Push Press~ 135x5, 165x5, 180x5, 195x5
Incline Bench Machine (each arm)~ 45x10, 70x5, 85x5, 100x5, 115x5
Cable Lateral Raise~ 16x10, 27x8, x8
Rear Delt Machine~ 80x12, 90x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:

Gym got a new sled. Looks like a box with 4 small skis on it so I used it instead of the prowler.  It wasn't any easier.  I also used the longer turf so it's 140ft (down & back)

Sled Pushes~ 90lbs x140ft, 140lbs x140ft (5 sets), 90lbs x140ft
1:30 rest in betw sets.

Enjoyed my diet break meal after; 2whoppers, 1large fry, 2slices of pizza.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day of training.  Weight is hanging around 249 which I'm not complaining about.  I do want to cut a bit more so I'm going to add more in my 2 days.  I'm not sold I need a 3rd conditioning day.  Weights are moving well for my lighter bodyweight.

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x4, 235x4, 285x4, 335x4, 370x4, 430x4, 480x4, 370+45 chain x4
Suspended GM~ 135x8, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x3
_paused at bottom for a 2 count_
Sissy Squat w/ KB +*orange light band*~ 40+Bx6/ Bx8 (3 sets)
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx8/ 60x10, BWx8/ 70x8 (2 sets) 
Lunges~ skipped b/c ran out of time


----------



## BrotherIron

And for those who have followed me, you know I was wearing my power pants.  Since my reset, I dropped the power pants have only been wearing my compression shorts. 

Once the weight gets heavy, I'll throw the pp back on but until then... it's compression shorts only.  Build my base without any help whatsoever and then when it gets heavy throw the pp's back on.  The powerpants don't help as much as briefs but they do help more than compression shorts (which gives you just a bit of support but won't add anything to the lift).  I have a pair of thick compression shorts from slingshot but they wouldn't fit me at 269.  I'm gonna try them again when I get down to 242.


----------



## Jin

Power pants, pp and briefs. You guys are so funny with your whacky named gear


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Power pants, pp and briefs. You guys are so funny with your whacky named gear



Yeah and it only gets worse... ie. shirts, briefs, suits, wraps, straps, caps, slippers, belts, chalk, single ply, multi ply, etc. lol

I used to think it was ridiculous to wear supportive equipment when I used to watch my older teammates wear it during training.  Now, I realize time wins ultimately but we can fight back with gear to keep it at bay as long as possible.


----------



## BrotherIron

Left brachial radialus has been killing me.  Elbows and shoulder have been holding up so now I gotta figure this new shit out.

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle +80lbs chain~ 75+Cx3, 115+Cx3, 155+Cx3, 185+Cx1, 210+Cx1, 235+Cx1, 260+Cx1, slingshot 275+Cx1
Pin Press w/ axle +80lbs chain~ 115+Cx5, 160+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 210+Cx3, 235+Cx3
Seated DB OHP~ 40x10, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5
Cable Lat. Raise~ 20x12, 30x10, x10
Rolling Tri Ext/ Biceps Curl~ 30x10/ 30x10, 35x8/ x8, 35x8/ x8 drop 25x12


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You're a beast. I wish I could train with you. I'm sure I'd be dead after but it'd be worth it.


----------



## BrotherIron

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're a beast. I wish I could train with you. I'm sure I'd be dead after but it'd be worth it.



Thanks. Just trying to push as best I can. Anyone can do what I do.  It just takes time, dedication, and a dash of crazy, lol.


----------



## BrotherIron

Well, I have been thinking to myself that the way I've been performing seal rows isn't a good idea and today confirmed that assumption.  I smashed my finger with the 70's.  I think I have a safer way of performing them without risk of smashing fingers so I'll give it a try next week.  I worked at the club after my regular job so I worked from 5pm - 3am.  And the last 4 hours were all walking in dress attire which takes a toll.  I knew today wouldnt be a great day but I figured I could push and get through... and I was right.

Weight is down to 248 so everything is working but I do believe it's time to add a 3rd day.  I don't want to lose more than 2lbs a week and I've been averaging a bit over a pound but I've been sitting at 249 now for a couple weeks which is why I believe it's time to add another day (it'll be even shorter than my current 2).

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x7, 360x7, 405x8
Box Squat +choked monster mini (speed)~ 140x3 190x3, 245x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_squatted to a med box_
RDL~ 275x8, x8, x8
Barbell Shrug~ 275x8, x8, x8
Seal Row~ 70x8, x8
H.S. High Row~ 70x10, 80x10, 90x10/ 70x8/ 45x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Not sure why but on Sunday I felt like my battery was on E.  I struggled to get through conditioning.  Cut it a bit short and enjoyed my cheat meal.  Slept for most of Sunday.  Feeling better today.  Guess working Thurs night drained me more than I realized.  I also had to get physcial with 2 asshats at the club Sat night but didn't think anything of it at that time.

Conditioning:
Sled Pushes~ 45lbs x140ft, 90lbs x140ft, 140 x140ft (4 sets), 90lbs x140ft
1:45sec rest in betw sets.

I'll be putting in farmers starting tomorrow.  Going to start light and I'll work my way up.  Bodyweight is holding around 248 so I know what I need to do to get to drop a bit more... add more conditioning.  

This is why I don't cut Kcal so much and make it a slow process.  I started with 1 day of conditioning and then with the 2nd day I got to 248.  I bet the 3rd will drop me around 244 maybe 242 and then I'll be stuck again... which is where I want to be.  Down from 269 to 242 is where I wanted to end up (plenty lean while maintaining strength).


----------



## BrotherIron

Felt good going into today.  Training went well.  Training is just getting a bit harder with the weight drop but that's ok.  When I need to I'll adjust things.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY1
SQUAT
Speed Squats w/ SSB +125lbs chain~ 135+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 225+Cx3, 265+Cx3, 295+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1min rest. wore belt but NO knee sleeves._
Suspended GM~ 135x7, 185x7, 205x7, 225x7
Sissy Squat w/ KB +light band~ 40 (per hand) +B x7/ band x7 (3 sets)
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx10/ 70x10 (3 sets)
_supersetted the 2 movements.  These are brutal on the hams._
Lunges~ BW down & back turf (1set)


----------



## Thewall

BrotherIron said:


> Not sure why but on Sunday I felt like my battery was on E.  I struggled to get through conditioning.  Cut it a bit short and enjoyed my cheat meal.  Slept for most of Sunday.  Feeling better today.  Guess working Thurs night drained me more than I realized.  I also had to get physcial with 2 asshats at the club Sat night but didn't think anything of it at that time.
> 
> Conditioning:
> Sled Pushes~ 45lbs x140ft, 90lbs x140ft, 140 x140ft (4 sets), 90lbs x140ft
> 1:45sec rest in betw sets.
> 
> I'll be putting in farmers starting tomorrow.  Going to start light and I'll work my way up.  Bodyweight is holding around 248 so I know what I need to do to get to drop a bit more... add more conditioning.
> 
> This is why I don't cut Kcal so much and make it a slow process.  I started with 1 day of conditioning and then with the 2nd day I got to 248.  I bet the 3rd will drop me around 244 maybe 242 and then I'll be stuck again... which is where I want to be.  Down from 269 to 242 is where I wanted to end up (plenty lean while maintaining strength).



nice work brotheriron. Accomplishing your goals.


----------



## BrotherIron

Thewall said:


> nice work brotheriron. Accomplishing your goals.



Thanks.  The days of being what I consider big (290'ish) are gone.  Being older and a bit smarter, I've come to realize I need to downsize for my health and well being.  6'1 and 240's isn't to small but I refuse to get any smaller.  If I don't like sitting around 242, I'll slowly go back up to 250.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not sure it's a good idea to make 3rd day farmers walks so I opted for backwards sled drags today.  Bodyweight 248.

Conditioning:
Sled Drags (backwards)~ 45lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 135lbs x110ft (2 sets), 160lbs x110ft (3 sets)
Lateral Sled Drags~ 90lbs x110ft (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Ran out of steam today so mixed things up a bit.  Did my main lifts and after kinda ****ed around.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle +80lbs chain~ 95+Cx7, 140+Cx7, 165+Cx7, 190+Cx7, 215+Cx6
Pin Press w/ axle +80lbs chain~ 140+Cx7, 165+Cx7, 190+Cx7
Seated DB OHP~ 40x10, 60x8, 70x8, 80x8
Bar Front Raise~ 30x12 (3 sets)
Rolling Tri Ext/ Biceps Curl~ 30x10/ 30x10, 35x10/ 35x10 (2 sets)
Rope Tri OH Ext (cable)~ 40x15 rope open/ x15 rope touching


----------



## BrotherIron

Down 23lbs... Weighed in at 246.8 this AM. Weight drop is affecting my training.  The accumulated fatigue is beginning to take a toll.  I skipped RDL's today.  My back was just spent after conventional pulls and box squats.  I think I'll sub in hyper's or maybe light weight SLDL+band.  I tweaked my pulls and I like how it went.  I hit what I was supposed to for my heavy set.

Gotta say though, I'm happy with how things are going.  269 down to 246 and even though strength is down, that was to be expected consider with the amount of weight I've dropped.  Leaning up nicely but will have to amend the training as my energy levels wain more.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 355x3, 405x3, 455x4, 355+chain 40lbs x4
Box Squat~ 140x5, 190x5, 230x5, 260x5, 320x5, 360x5, 390x5
Barbell Shrug~ 225x10, 275x10, x10
RDL~ skipped
High Row~ 70x10, 80x10, 90x8, 100x8
Incline Bench DB Row~ 60x10, x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Hadn't eaten before training and I didn't get to train before 4pm.  I know stupid, not smart, not conducive for dropping fat... blah, blah, blah. Work gets in the way sometimes.  Still, went in and trained.  Abridged my training though since I had no energy.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ bar x many, 85x5, 115x5, 140x1, 155x1, 170x1, 185x1
_elbow was a bit aggravated so I dropped last single._
Standing Strict Press~ 135x8, x8, x8, x8
_only 45sec rest since I went so light_
Incline Bench Machine~ 45x8, 60x8, 75x8
_increased the ROM since I went light and only took 1min rest_
Cable Lat. Raise~ 27x10, x10, x10
Rear Delt/ Bicep Curls~ 80x12/ 27x10, 90x10/ 27x10, 100x12


----------



## BrotherIron

One thing I'm noticing is that my strength may be down (actually it is) but my conditioning continues to get better.  I've switched to a harder sled and I already notice my body accommodating to it.  This should translate to me recovering quicker and therefore I can push my volume which in time should mean new lighter me, hitting old heavier me weights.

246lbs so I have 5-6lbs more to drop and then time to maintain and build strength back

*Conditioning:*
Sled Pushes~ 50lbs x120ft, 90lbs x120ft, 140lbs x120ft (3 sets), 150lbs x120ft (3 sets)
1:45 sec rest in betw sets
Lateral Sled Drags~ 90lbs x120ft (2 sets)
1:45 rest

For those wondering: My split/ diet looks like

MON - Squats (High Carb)
TUES - Conditioning (Low Carb)
WED - Bench/ OHP (Med Carb)
THUR - Conditioning (Low Carb)
FRI - Deadlift/ Squat (High Carb w/ Cheat)
SAT - OHP/ Bench (Med Carb)
SUN - Conditioning (Low Carb w/ Cheat)

In time I may drop my Sunday cheat... we'll see if I need to or not.


----------



## Sickman

Strong as hell. Excellent work man. Keep it up.


----------



## BrotherIron

Ran out of time so I skipped walking lunges. I'll perform them during conditioning this week. Not a bad day considering I'm down to 246 and the 500 wasn't a grinder (felt easy).

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x1, 285x1, 345x1, 400x1, 450x1, 500x1, 475+ 45lbs chain x1
_sleeves at 345 set, belt at 450 set._
Suspended GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x4
Sissy Squat +light band/ BW~ band x10/ BWx9 (3 sets)
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx10/ 70x10 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Elbow tendonitis on my left elbow isn't feeling good.  Need to floss it a couple times a week.  Brachial radialius is aggravated.  Training is going well even though it's at a snail's pace (but I'm not complaining b/c it's still progress... inch by inch).

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ Axle +70lbs chain~ 75+Cx4, 115+Cx5, 145+Cx4, 170+Cx4, 195+Cx4, 220+Cx4
Pin Press w/ Axle +70lbs chain~ 140+Cx5, 165+Cx4, 190+Cx5, 215+Cx4
Seated DB OHP~ 50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5
Front Raise Bar~ 40x10, x10, x10
Rolling Tri Ext~ 30x10, x10, x10
Cable OH Ext~ 40x15/15
Bicep Curl~ 35x10, x10, 40x6/ 30x5/ 15x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Sled Drags by harness (around hips)~ 90lbs x120ft, 140lbs x120ft, 190lbs x120ft (6 sets)
1:45 rest

Just getting used to conditioning 3x a week.  Weight was 246 this morning so it may drop to 245 Friday AM.  We'll have to wait and see.  Toying with dropping my 2nd cheat meal on Sunday (also thinking of keeping it but only 2x in my 5 week training block).


----------



## BrotherIron

Trained at my commercial gym and not my main gym so that meant no chains and so that also meant using bands and heavier bands to make up for not having the chains.  So for pulls it's 275 +100lbs band tension at top and for box squat it's 250 +70lbs 'ish band tension at top. The monster minis are choked by a 45lbs plate so the tension is much more than choking it around a band peg.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Speed Conv. Deads +*light band*~ 135+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 275+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30min rest, no belt, since no chalk used oly straps._
Speed Box Squat +choked *monster mini band* (med box)~ 135+Bx3, 185+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 250+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30min rest, no belt, no knee sleeves_
High Row (each arm)~ 55x10, 65x10, 75x10, 55x14
Seal Row~ 60x10, x10, x10
Barbell Shrugs~ 225x10, 275x8, x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Left elbow was aggravated as usual so couldn't push like I wanted but still not a bad day. 

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ bar x many, 85x7, 115x7, 135x7, 155x6
Push Press~ 155x5, 175x5, 195x5
_1min rest, no sleeves_
Incline Bench (each arm)~ 25x8, 60x8, 75x8, 90x8
Hanging Side Raise (cable)~ 17x8, x10, x12
Rear Delt~ 30x12, x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Mother Rucker... Decided that since my weight isn't moving, I'd swap out a sled day for a LISS Day with a weighted vest (30lbs).  I had the vest years ago for when I was thinking of becoming a firefighter.  

Conditioning:
Treadmill w/ weighted vest (30lbs). 30min @ 3speed.  Incline at 10% for 10min, 8% for 10min, and 6% for 10min. 

I thought this was going to be easy but it was actually fatiguing.  As always when walking on a treadmill, I didn't hold onto the handle as that would make it much easier.

Hoping this change will keep the gains coming.


----------



## quackattack

Is there a reason you go with the Z press versus an OHP?


----------



## BrotherIron

quackattack said:


> Is there a reason you go with the Z press versus an OHP?



I like Z-Presses b/c I don't get any back support and it also takes out all leg drive.  I do this first and than ohp's (standing) after.  I find this really blasts the shoulders and helps with strength too.


----------



## BrotherIron

Needed this... recovery week.  In and out fast.  I won't lie, I get a bit lazy sometimes on my recovery week.  I didn't bother to perform my warm up regimen ie. hip circle monster walks, lateral walks, glute bridges, planks, etc.  I use 50% weight so I get in do a couple of warm up sets, maybe some monster walks and lunges and then go...

ACTIVE RECOVERY
WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 285x5, 315x5
Standing GM~ 135x7, 135x7
Seated Leg Curl~ 140x10, 120x12
Walking Lunges~ BWx 2 sets (down& back the turf... probably 17 reps or so per leg)


----------



## BrotherIron

I'll perform my conditioning 3x a week and it'll be:

2 Days of Sled Pulls (Prowler Pushes and backwards pulls).  I'm going to take out the sled drags with a harness.  I'll make it 7 working sets + 2 lateral walks after.

1 Day of Walking w/ Weight Vest (30lbs vest).  I'll slowly add 5min each week and probably top it out at 40min.

My weight has been holding at 246-247lbs. I'm hoping this change will get me to break that barrier.  I don't want to drop before 240.  I figure in a month or so I may sub out another sled day and put in farmers walks.  

I don't want to perform conditioning more than 3x a week.  I'm not a big fan of conditioning but I understand it's importance.


----------



## BrotherIron

Weight is slowly dropping so I'm happy.  By the weeks end, I should be 244- 245lbs.  Allergies are out of control.  Pollen count is 4k+ these days so if you have allergies, good luck not feeling like ass.

Conditioning:
Sled Drags (backwards)~ 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft, 190lbs x110ft (3 sets), 210lbs x110ft (3 sets), 190lbs x110ft
Lateral Walks w/ Speed Sled~ 100lbs x110ft (2 sets)


----------



## PZT

I just got through with a allergy battle. Lucikly it was as bad as it usually gets for me


----------



## DEADlifter

BrotherIron said:


> Weight is slowly dropping so I'm happy.  By the weeks end, I should be 244- 245lbs.  Allergies are out of control.  Pollen count is 4k+ these days so if you have allergies, good luck not feeling like ass.



It has been kicking my wife's butt too.


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> It has been kicking my wife's butt too.



The weather has been beautiful but OMG the pollen has ravaged me.  My allergies are kicking my ass this year and it's only the beginning.


----------



## PZT

I take like three allergy pills and a nose spray lol


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> I take like three allergy pills and a nose spray lol



I'm thinking of trying Flonase.  Maybe that'll help.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Sled Pushes~ 45lbs x120ft, 90lbs x120ft, 90lbs x120ft, 140lbs x120ft (7 sets)
Lateral Sled Drags~ 50lbs x120ft, 95lbs x120ft
2min rest for both conditioning

Weight should be down to 245 tomorrow (maybe even 244).  I can't wait to feast tomorrow.


----------



## BrotherIron

Mid back is feeling off.  Must have slept on it wrong.  Wil put some capcaisin on it and that should do the trick.  I trained at the commercial gym so no hanging after I was done which I would have liked to have done.

Time to feast as it's my high day.

WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x7, 275x7
Box Squat~ 135x7, 225x7, 225x7
High Row~ 50x10, 50x10
Incline DB Curl~ 25x10, 25x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Not sure what's up but back still feeling off so I didn't train today.  It's active recovery so why stress it more... so I'll rest today and tomorrow.  Instead of walking with my weight vest I'll hit the commercial gym and walk with kettlebells in my hand.  That will still work harder than just walking but not strain my back like my weight would.  My weight vest only comes down 1/2 way down my torso so it makes you work harder but stresses the back too.

Since I didn't train today, I made it a low day so only 1 carb meal + 5 non carb meals.  I didn't need 3 carb meals since I'm not training today.  

I may throw in a cheat meal tomorrow though b/c I plan on also fishing so that means potentially paddling around my lake since I believe my father blew up my battery and I'm not sure what condition the trolling motor is in.


----------



## BrotherIron

Back felt like ass this morning.  Had to throw out a fat, whale of a woman at the club last night and she was so drunk she dive bombed the floor so I had to lift this 300+ fat bitch and that didn't help things.

Still did my cardio.  Walked on the treadmill for 35min holding 20lbs in each hand.

Conditioning:
Steady State Cardio on Treadmill; 35mins total.  Incline 8 for 10min, 6 for 10min, 4 for 10min, and 2 for 5min.  Walked with a 20lbs KB in each hand.  Walked at 3 the entire time.


----------



## BrotherIron

Coached SS at our commercial gym early in the AM.  While picking up a 45 my back was not happy like it almost locked up.  I know I'm not an early morning person when it comes to lifting, just the way it is, but I was a bit surprised by that.  I was going to lift at my gym so I decided to do go after I was done with SS.  Went home, caked on liniment (capsaicin) all over my back, drank my shake/ ate 2 oranges, and off I went to lift. I told myself, if I manage to hit the squats I was supposed to then I would amend my training to give my back a break, and sure enough I did what I set out to.  I did abridge my squats in that my first set was a triple and was supposed to be 7 reps but I figured I'll save it for my last 2 sets.  I'm also down to 244 so weight wise, this is extremely light for me (started at roughly 270 and now down to 244 so my cut has been a success).

Performed Donnie Thompsons's lower back protocol before and after I trained which had me feeling 10x better and I attribute that why my training went so well considering.  I also performed my dynamic warmup ie. banded monster walks, lateral walks, banded squats, glute bridges, and planks.

WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x3, 375x7, 435x7
_sleeves on 325 set, added belt on 375 & 435 set_
Standing GoodMorning w/ SSB~ 135x8, 185x5, x5, x5
_didn't go up b/c didn't want to push it with my how back felt_
Hack Squat Machine~ skipped
GHR superset Seated Leg Curl~ RedMini x10/ 80x10 (2 sets), RedMini x6/ 60x6
Walking Lunges w/ KB~ 30x7/ BWx6, 30x8/ BWx8, 30x8/ BWx6


----------



## BrotherIron

My mantra....


----------



## BrotherIron

More of the same... weight is holding at 244 so I'm happy.  Just a few more pounds and then time to stay at that weight for 2 months before beginning the slow weight gain (want to get back to 250 but leaner).  The days of 275+ are gone and I can honestly say I'm ok with that.

Conditioning:
Sled Drags w/ harness (behind)~ 90lbs x120ft (2 sets), 115lbs x 120ft, 140lbs x120ft (4 sets), 160lbs x120ft (3 sets)
1:45 rest betw sets
Lateral Sled Drags~ 70lbs x120ft (2 sets)
1:30 rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Snake asked about my diet as we pick each other's brains (he's a wealth of knowledge) and I thought to myself other's may want to see what it is I do so here's a rough layout of my diet:

I do a carb rotation.

My Low Day is conditioning and not lifting, it's low carb (1 carb meal) and the remaining meals are protein and fat.

Example of a Low day:
Meal 1 Oatmeal, carb pancake, eggs (3 whites to 1 yolk)
Meal 2 - 6 Chicken, bell peppers, almonds, avocado
So as you can see the only carb meal is on meal one.

My Medium days which are training days other than squat and deadlift are made up of 3 carb meals and 3 non carb meals. I try to take in first meal before training, and the other 2 carb meals after. The remaining meals take place after the 3 carbed meals.

Example of Med Day:
Meal 1-2 Oatmeal, pancake, eggs
Meal 3 Chicken, green peppers, white rice
Meal 4-6 Chicken, bell peppers, almonds, avocado

My High Day is for my squat and my squat and deadlift day which is 5 carbed meals and 1 non carb meal (sometimes it's just 5 meals b/c it's a higher Kcal day) I have my main cheat day on one of these days too.

Example of High Day:
Meal 1-2 Oatmeal, pancake, fresh fruit (1 cup), eggs (no yolks)
Meal 3-4 Chicken, white rice, bell peppers
Meal 5 Cheat meal (has to be high in carbs so pasta, Italian or pizza or anything that I'm in the mood for)

My layout looks like

MON - High
TUES - Low
WED - Med
THUR - Low
FRI - High
SAT - Med
SUN - Low

If I miss a training session then I make that day a low day. like last Sat I skipped training since my back felt off and it's a recovery week so I just opted to make it a low day and skip my training.


----------



## quackattack

BrotherIron said:


> WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY1
> SQUAT
> B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x3, 375x7, 435x7
> _sleeves on 325 set, added belt on 375 & 435 set_
> Standing GoodMorning w/ SSB~ 135x8, 185x5, x5, x5
> _didn't go up b/c didn't want to push it with my how back felt_
> Hack Squat Machine~ skipped
> GHR superset Seated Leg Curl~ RedMini x10/ 80x10 (2 sets), RedMini x6/ 60x6
> Walking Lunges w/ KB~ 30x7/ BWx6, 30x8/ BWx8, 30x8/ BWx6


Lower backs bothering you and you proceed to do good mornings.  I see your a crazy SOB.


----------



## BrotherIron

quackattack said:


> Lower backs bothering you and you proceed to do good mornings.  I see your a crazy SOB.



LOL.  That was light.  I was supposed to do 255 on my top set.  Since it was not feeling well, I decided to just perform light GM's.  

I definitely have a screw or 2 loose but I think I'm a bit wiser as I've gotten older.  In the past, I would have said F' it and worked up to the 255 for a set of 5.


----------



## BrotherIron

Got a late start today so cut workout a bit short.  Wife, SS, got an award for her accomplishments in Math at the university today and I couldn't miss it.  She won the STAR award.

Didn't have my bag with me but luckily it was a bench day so I wasn't missing much.  Just no elbow sleeves and no liniment.

WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench w/ Axle +70lbs Chain~ 145+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1min rest and during rest performed banded rows (sets of 20reps)_
Floor Press w/ Football Bar +70lbs Chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 150+Cx5, 165+Cx5, 180+Cx5, 195+Cx5
_2min rest and no sleeves_
Seated DB OHP~ 35x5, 65x5, 75x5, 85x5, 95x3
JM Press superset Incline DB Curl~ 105x10/ 30x12, 110x10/ 30x12, 115x10/ 30x12


----------



## Jin

Dude, your wife sounds like an incredible human being. Not too many people have brains and brawn at a level like that.

So like, what’s the catch? Is she really mean?


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Dude, your wife sounds like an incredible human being. Not too many people have brains and brawn at a level like that.
> 
> So like, what’s the catch? Is she really mean?



I wake up each morning wondering how I managed to end up with her? How did I get this lucky? Gotta admit, I have no idea but I'm happy I did.


----------



## BrotherIron

Training didn't go as I wanted but went as I expected if I am to be honest.  Mid back, right side is still not 100% and I can feel it.  I missed my last single but I didn't strain and fight for it either (probably smart on my end so I could finish my workout and not make it worse).  I'll repeat these numbers next wave and if I complete them... I'll push forward.  If I miss it again... time to reset and start lower.  I'm guessing this bodyweight 241 is where I notice a significant strength drop.  Weight after 2 high carb meals only up to 243lbs.  

Maybe this is a sign... time to switch to sumo.  I also dropped my bands from the speed pulls and only added chains to give my back a break.

WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 325x1, 365x1, 415x1, 455x1, 485xmiss
_shaking my head at the miss.  Part of me says I bitched out and didn't push myself like I should have and part of me says... be smart.  There'll be another day so no need to exacerbate my injury_
Sumo Speed Pulls +40lbs chain~ 135+Cx3, 225+Cx3, 275+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1min rest (actually more like 40sec b/c it was easy)_
Oly Front Squat~ 135x5, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3
_285 wasn't difficult but could feel my back so I opted not to put 315 on the bar._
Plate Loaded High Row~ 45x15, 70x10, 80x7, x7, 55x15
Plate Loaded Row~ 70x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

I gotta say... I can't wait to start slowly bulking.  I am enjoying the way I look but I hate that my strength is in the shitter.  The funny thing is presses haven't been negatively hit by the weight drop b/c I'm not pushing them like everything else but that's due to my right shoulder.  I am happy I'm able to OHP again with DB's.  I haden't been able to do that for sometime and I may crack the 100's again in the next couple of weeks (bout damn time).

The more I pull when I'm lighter, the more I hate to admit it but it would be a helluva lot easier to pull sumo and I finally may break down and do just that in the near future.

I think I'll keep front squats in my training for the next 8 weeks to see if that helps bring up my conventional pulls.  It should be a big help for me.  I need to get them back to 365 to see my conventional pulls start going in the right direction again.  I'm also confident I'll pull 465 for a triple in 2 weeks.  Just gotta get this back feeling right.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  Shoulder is actually feeling remarkedly good.  Left elbow was only semi wonky.  I had plenty of food in me from Korean BBQ and Pizza from last night (enjoy my cheat meal) and I took advantage of it.

WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ bar x many, 85x5, 115x3, 140x3, 155x3, 170x4, f.drop 140x10
Standing Push Press~ 135x5, 155x4, 175x4, 195x4
Incline Bench (machine; each arm)~ 65x7, 80x7, 95x6
Hang Side Lat (machine)~ 16x10, x10, x10
Rear Delt supersett EZ Curl Bicep Curl~ 13x10/ 50x17, 13x10/ 50x17


----------



## IronSoul

I’ve missed seeing your log and the work you put in man. Good shit. Hope all is well


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> I’ve missed seeing your log and the work you put in man. Good shit. Hope all is well



Good to see ya.  

Everything's good.  I started dieting down in Jan at 269lbs (lifts were booming) and yesterday before my cheat I was 241 so down damn near 30lbs and my lifts have suffered.  Obviously, as my weight drops... so does my strength.  I'm much leaner, vascular, and abs beginning to show but you know me... I like to lift heavy.  

I can't complain though.  I'm still putting up decent numbers and now much leaner.


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> Good to see ya.
> 
> Everything's good.  I started dieting down in Jan at 269lbs (lifts were booming) and yesterday before my cheat I was 241 so down damn near 30lbs and my lifts have suffered.  Obviously, as my weight drops... so does my strength.  I'm much leaner, vascular, and abs beginning to show but you know me... I like to lift heavy.
> 
> I can't complain though.  I'm still putting up decent numbers and now much leaner.



That’s great man. How do you feel overall being leaner and weighing less? I’ve always felt much better that way. I’m wanting to drop down to 215 area. I’m at 245 now. Awesome work dropping that much and maintaining good numbers.


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> That’s great man. How do you feel overall being leaner and weighing less? I’ve always felt much better that way. I’m wanting to drop down to 215 area. I’m at 245 now. Awesome work dropping that much and maintaining good numbers.



I actually feel good at 260-270's. I was 300+ for so long that at 260's I felt light, agile, and very mobile.  I could job and do anything.  At my current weight 240, I feel like going out and rock climbing.  I feel like a strong breeze could blow me into another county.  I know 6'2 240lbs isn't small, it's just small for me.  

My joints don't feel good at this weight since I'm still pushing myself.  I have a very small bone structure so I look much bigger than I am which would be great for bbing but not so good for pling.


----------



## BrotherIron

Another eventful night.  I have 2 rules on my dance floor... 1) no drinks on the dance floor b/c women dance barefoot so it's a liability. 2) baseball caps must have the bill forward.  Bills facing back, side are ghetto.

A guy last night had his shirt unbuttoned and had a drink on the dance floor.  A colleague of mine is a mouse (new hire) and he is afraid of confrontation.  Well... that's not good.  The guy was on the dance floor at 2am and mouse informed him no drinks on the floor.  He told mouse, I'm gonna do what I want.  Mouse called me over with his flashlight.  I approach the guy.  I always try to be nice in the beginning.  I inform him, sorry man but unfortunately there are no drinks allowed on the dance floor.  He tells is this how it's gonna be?  I tell him he's going to follow the rules like everyone else or he's going to have to call it a night.  He then tells me, you don't want to do this.  You're night isn't going to go well.  I ask him, did you just threaten me?  He repeats himself and I say good.  Now that I know you're running your mouth you're going to leave... now.  I usher him off the floor and then he says he's not going anywhere.  I shoulder lock him and force him off the floor.  I won't lie, I wasn't nice at this point and I shoved him through my patrons telling them to move.  I get to the front door and slam him, head first into it and then throw him out.  The cop out front told me to go back in.  Later at the end of the night, he says he wants to talk to me.  I say sure.  He informs me he saw that look in my eye that I was going to hurt him.  I told the cop, I wasn't going to hurt him... I was going to slam him head first into the pavement.  The cop said I figured which is why I told you to go back in b/c I didn't want to deal with that.  I asked him what would have happened to me?  He replied nothing.  You were doing your job but I'm glad you didn't do it.  He also said, you're a level headed guy so I know that guy did something bad for you to be pissed like you were.

This new floor guy is going to be a problem.  The new patrons don't respect him b/c he looks like he should be working in IT.  Coke bottled glasses, thin, slouching when he stands.  He's like a flaccid noddle.  The guy doesn't belong and I'm assuming in time he'll wash out.  You have to be able to handle the situation no matter what and he can't.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Walked on the treadmill holding 20lbs KB in each hand.  10min @3mph on 8%incline, 10min @3 on 6%incline, 10min @ 3 on 4%incline, 5min @3 on 2%incline.  So, 35min total.  

Weighed in after at 242 which is great considering I had a big carb up on Friday night.

Going to try to start at 240'ish for a month and then thinking of reverse dieting (1week diet and then 1week maintenance).  This would be to keep my weight around 240.  I want to hold there for a couple months and then slowly add Kcal back in to start going back up.  

End game is a lean 250 without anything other than my TRT.


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> Conditioning:
> Walked on the treadmill holding 20lbs KB in each hand.  10min @3mph on 8%incline, 10min @3 on 6%incline, 10min @ 3 on 4%incline, 5min @3 on 2%incline.  So, 35min total.
> 
> Weighed in after at 242 which is great considering I had a big carb up on Friday night.
> 
> Going to try to start at 240'ish for a month and then thinking of reverse dieting (1week diet and then 1week maintenance).  This would be to keep my weight around 240.  I want to hold there for a couple months and then slowly add Kcal back in to start going back up.
> 
> End game is a lean 250 without anything other than my TRT.



Please stop taking all my relevant stats and goals and find your own.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Please stop taking all my relevant stats and goals and find your own.



LOL.... I'm in your head and you never even knew.


----------



## BrotherIron

Cut my workout short and abridged in hopes of allowing my back to heal/ get better.  Back does feel better.  I need to hang again and plan to on Wed or Friday.  I'll probably pick up a grey rogue band (their biggest band) to hang from so I can hang at the commercial gym or my main one.

WAVE3 WEEK2 DAY1
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x1, 380x3, 440x3, 490x3
SSB GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5
GHR superset Seated Leg Curl~ Mini band x8/ 80x10 (2 sets), Mini band x8/ 60x12
Walking Lunges w/ KB (per hand)~ 30x7, x7, x7


----------



## PZT

I need get back on them SSB GMS. That's are tough fo sho


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> I need get back on them SSB GMS. That's are tough fo sho



I use to only perform GM's with a straight bar but over time I realize that SSB and Duffalo bars are both great bars to use for this.  SSB makes you keep your upper back tight and Duffalo bar makes you really engage the lats.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> I use to only perform GM's with a straight bar but over time I realize that SSB and Duffalo bars are both great bars to use for this.  SSB makes you keep your upper back tight and Duffalo bar makes you really engage the lats.



I have yet to ever use a Buffalo or duffalo bar. I haven’t hardly been straight bar squating either. Will need to go back eventually cause I really wanna go for a 600 squat this winter


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> I have yet to ever use a Buffalo or duffalo bar. I haven’t hardly been straight bar squating either. Will need to go back eventually cause I really wanna go for a 600 squat this winter



I still squat with my squat bar but for my variations, I don't use a straight bar.  I have the Titan Buffalo bar and it works great.  A fraction of the Duffalo bar (i think Chri's is $500+ and the Titans is around $250).  The Titan bar ca easily hold 500 as we have plenty of lifters who use it for that main lift without any bending or deformation.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> I still squat with my squat bar but for my variations, I don't use a straight bar.  I have the Titan Buffalo bar and it works great.  A fraction of the Duffalo bar (i think Chri's is $500+ and the Titans is around $250).  The Titan bar ca easily hold 500 as we have plenty of lifters who use it for that main lift without any bending or deformation.


 Our SSB is Titan. It seems flimsy asf but I have never used another brand so idk.


----------



## quackattack

PZT said:


> Our SSB is Titan. It seems flimsy asf but I have never used another brand so idk.


Don't know how old your Titan SSB is but they recently released an updated version.  The new version has gotten pretty good reviews.


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> Don't know how old your Titan SSB is but they recently released an updated version.  The new version has gotten pretty good reviews.



think it was bought around 2017ish


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> Our SSB is Titan. It seems flimsy asf but I have never used another brand so idk.



Our SSB isn't even Titan. It's another brand and I would NEVER load ours with more than 405.  It can flutter with semi heavy loads.  The Titan Buffalo Bar is solid.  I've loaded that bitch up and others have to without any flex.

I would LOVE to get the new Titan SSB.  It's only 250 and I know some who have used it and they like it as much as the EliteFTS one.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Our SSB isn't even Titan. It's another brand and I would NEVER load ours with more than 405.  It can flutter with semi heavy loads.  The Titan Buffalo Bar is solid.  I've loaded that bitch up and others have to without any flex.
> 
> I would LOVE to get the new Titan SSB.  It's only 250 and I know some who have used it and they like it as much as the EliteFTS one.



yeah 4 plates and higher on the old ssb titan sucks lol


----------



## BrotherIron

Had to get in and out in under an hour (SS was at an apt and I didn't want to skip training so I abridged it).  Not to bad but I didn't get to push like I wanted.  Have to remind myself.. sometimes, something is better than nothing.

Shoulder felt ok, elbow cooperated, but my pec felt off so it was probably smart.  I think I'm feeling every little thing now that I'm dieting.

WAVE3 WEEK2 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 135+Cx3, 160+Cx1, 190+Cx1, 215+Cx1, 240+Cx1
_wanted to push but no spot and no time so I made it quick and easy_
Floor Press w/ Football bar +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 135+Cx3, 145+Cx3, 160+Cx3, 175+Cx3, 190+Cx3
_since I couldn't go heavy I tried to get some volume in._
Seated DB OHP~ 35x7, 65x4, 75x4, 85x4
Front Raise w/ Bar~ 40x10, x10, x9
JM Press superset Alt. Biceps Curl~ 95x10/ 35x10, 105x10/ 35x10, 115x8, 35x10/ 25x10


----------



## sfw509

Nice work! JM press is no joke, man.


----------



## Voyagersixone

You’re a beast! Awesome work man


----------



## BrotherIron

sfw509 said:


> Nice work! JM press is no joke, man.



Thanks.  JM's are one of my favorite triceps movements.



Voyagersixone said:


> You’re a beast! Awesome work man



Thanks. Just trying to hold onto as much as possible as I diet down.  Down 30lbs now and my strength is dropping.  Can't wait to go in the over direction.


----------



## BrotherIron

Woke up this morning and I'm at 241 which means on Friday I'll probably be 239-240.  Time to up the protein a bit and up the carbs slightly.  Don't want to get any smaller.

Conditioning:
Sled pulls w/ harness~ 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft, 190lbs x110ft (7 sets)
Lateral walks w/ speed sled~ 100lbs x110ft (2 sets).

Giving serious thought and will probably try out reverse dieting.  It may lend itself well to my training block. It would be 1 week maintenance, 2 weeks deficit, 1 week maintenance, 1 week deficit, repeat... This would possible allow me to still push on my heavy squat and pulls.


----------



## Jin

So small. So tiny. So sad.....


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> So small. So tiny. So sad.....



Don't **** with my head, lol.  I'm about 2lbs away to saying **** this shit and going back full force, lol.  I HATE dieting.  I can't stress that enough.  Being small, weak, frail.  It sucks.  It is SO much fun when you walk through a crowd and they part like the red sea. I can say that I'll definitely get back up to the 260's again.  I just plan on staying leaner the next time I go up.

I feel like an underwear model right now.


----------



## BrotherIron

Bodyweight is down to 241lbs so I'm good weight wise now.  Time to make some adjustments to recomp so I don't drop much more. Wore my powerpants since I performed conv. and sumo pulls. I noticed my powerpants are wayyy to big.  They were sized for when I was 275-280.  So they give me a bit of support for my hips but barely. Happy with how my lifts went today.  Gotta train smart and hard with this weight drop.

I have my compression briefs from supertraining.  They've always been to small.  I'm excited to try them soon. Their 7mm neoprene so you could think of them as a better version of the rheband blues.

I did notice with my vids on my sumo pulls, I need to work on wedging myself better (get those hips closer to the bar).  I'm doing a good job of being patient with my sumo pulls but I could be tighter and I'll get to work on that this block.

WAVE3 WEEK2 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 325x7, 370x7, 415x7
Sumo Deadlift~ 225x5, 325x5, 365x5, 405x5
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x3
H.S. HighRow~ 45x15, 70x10, 80x10, 90x8, f.drop 70x10
H.S. IsoRow~ 90x10, 135x10, 135x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Shit day of training.... No food and that equates to strength gone... fast.  Started well and then tanked quickly after.  

I won't even post what was done b/c it wasn't worth noting.  I did perform my speed presses and standing OHP after but the rest I had no energy for so it was all machines.


----------



## Jin

We all have those days


----------



## sfw509

Many people in that situation would not have went to the gym. But you did. Eat and rest. Kill it tomorrow.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> We all have those days
> 
> View attachment 11950



Thanks.  I'm going to enjoy a cheat meal today to put some much needed Kcal back into me.  Conditioning this AM went well.

Thrall has quite the epic beard.  SS wants me to grow my beard out so no trimming/ cutting it for 4 weeks.  Lets see what it ends up looking like.



sfw509 said:


> Many people in that situation would not have went to the gym. But you did. Eat and rest. Kill it tomorrow.



That is one thing I didn't want to do. I was happy with how it started but I knew it wouldn't last seeing as I trained at 5pm and hadn't had a chance to eat all day.  I know it's my fault.  Work can get hectic and I have a tendency to not step back and say I need 15min.  That's something I need work on.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Walking on Treadmill w/ 25lbs KB (in each hand).  Since it's been 2 weeks I decided to up the weight and cut back a bit on the time.  Will use the 25lbs KB for 2 or so weeks and then up it 30lbs.

25KB (in each hand), 10min @ 8%incline and 3mph, 10min @ 6%incline and 3.2mph, 10min @ 4%incline and 3.2mph.  Only did 30min cardio today.

And for those wondering... Walking on a treadmill w/ KB in your hands is tiring.  It works your grips and taxes the back.  I orginally thought, this would be extremely easy and I should start with the 50lbs KB. Glad I decided to take it slow b/c I wouldn't be able to hold onto 50lbs KB for 10min intervals without a break.  Perhaps in time I'll work up to it but I couldn't have started with it.

I'm not sure I'll put farmers in while I'm dieting.  It's pretty taxing on the body and without the Kcals needed to recover I'm thinking it's not a wise idea so I'll keep doing this variation.


----------



## BrotherIron

Bodyweight is holding at 241.  Reached my goal for weight.  Will hold here for a couple months and then slowly go back up.

Speed squats were a bit slow so that means drop bar weight, chain weight, or perhaps a bit of both. I was toast by the time I got to walking lunges so I only performed 1 set.  Felt good to get through my whole workout with having to abridge it.

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY1
SQUAT
Speed Squat w/ SSB +120lbs chain~ 135+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 225+Cx3, 265+Cx3, 295+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30sec rest. I did wear my belt but no knee sleeves._
Standing GM w/ SSB~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x5
Hack Squat Machine (per side)~ 90x10, 115x10, 135x10
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ Red x8/ 70x10, Red x8/ 80x8 ( 2 sets )
Walking Lunge (per hand)~ 25x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Checked on my %'s for speed squat and I'll drop the bar weight to 285 + 100 chain.  That will bring it to roughly 55% and 70% which is where it should be.  The bar should move faster which is crucial to speed work.

I'll also adjust my speed pulls.  I'll use a red mini + 40lbs chain which should be around 90 in total tension.


----------



## BrotherIron

Thought I'd throw a training pic up from yesterday's training session...


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> Thought I'd throw a training pic up from yesterday's training session...
> 
> View attachment 11962



Those traps!!!  :32 (2):


----------



## sfw509

Awesome, man. Looking strong AF!


----------



## BrotherIron

sfw509 said:


> Awesome, man. Looking strong AF!



Thanks man.  Looking to put more volume work in with this weight drop.  Can't wait to start eating again and push the numbers.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day but energy levels dwindle fast. Still a solid training day. Thinking of adding volume with fatigue drops. 

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle +65lbs chain~ 75+Cx5, 115+Cx5, 145+Cx5, 165+Cx7, 180+Cx7, 195+Cx6
Floor Press w/ football bar +65lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 150+Cx5, 165+Cx5, 180+Cx5, f.drop 155+Cx9
DB OHP seated~ 35x7, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5
Front Raise w/ bar SUPERSET Read Delt DB~ 40x10/ 17.5x12 (3 sets)
JM Press SUPERSET Alt. DB Bi Curl~ 95x10/ 35x10, 105x10/ 35x10, 115x8/ 35x10


----------



## BrotherIron

*Conditioning:*
Prowler pulls w/ harness~ 90lbs x100ft, 180lbs x100ft (7 sets)
Lateral sled drags~ 90lbs x110ft (2 sets)

Plan on putting 1 more set in to shed a couple more pounds of fat and then I'm done.


----------



## BrotherIron

Weighed in at 239.6 this AM. Went to the gym but forgot my powerpants. So, I drove back home, got my powerpants, and while I was at it... I took my PreWO. Took it for the first time this training block. 

2 weeks ago, I had a shit day of deadlifting. My right, mid back felt off and so I didn't hit my top single. I felt like shit and it showed in my training. SS said my pulls looked off and sometimes you have to call it and be smart. Today, I was certain of 1 thing... I was going to have a good day. 30min each way to get those PP but it was worth it. I did what I believed and had a great day.

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 360x3, 410x3, 460x4
Sumo Deadlift +chain +mini band~ 225+B+Cx3, 255+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_45 sec rest, wore Oly straps.  Tension with band + chain is 80lbs (possibly a bit more)_
Oly Front Squat~ 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
High Row~ 45x15, 70x10, 80x10, 90x10
Iso Row~ 90x10, x10, 115x10


----------



## quackattack

BrotherIron said:


> Weighed in at 239.6 this AM. Went to the gym but forgot my powerpants. So, I drove back home, got my powerpants, and while I was at it... I took my PreWO. Took it for the first time this training block.
> 
> 2 weeks ago, I had a shit day of deadlifting. My right, mid back felt off and so I didn't hit my top single. I felt like shit and it showed in my training. SS said my pulls looked off and sometimes you have to call it and be smart. Today, I was certain of 1 thing... I was going to have a good day. 30min each way to get those PP but it was worth it. I did what I believed and had a great day.
> 
> WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY3
> DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
> Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 360x3, 410x3, 460x4
> Sumo Deadlift +chain +mini band~ 225+B+Cx3, 255+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
> _45 sec rest, wore Oly straps_
> Oly Front Squat~ 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
> High Row~ 45x15, 70x10, 80x10, 90x10
> Iso Row~ 90x10, x10, 115x10



Do you add in the front squats to just switch it up or do you find it helps with one of your other lifts?


----------



## BrotherIron

quackattack said:


> Do you add in the front squats to just switch it up or do you find it helps with one of your other lifts?



I find for myself, front squats and standing gm's have tremendous carryover to my conv. deadlift. When I increase those 2 lifts, without even testing I know my conv. pulls have gone up.

Sumo pulls and box squats have had a big impact on my low bar squats.

I find variations of the main lifts and accessories that increase my big 3. Then I sub in one and sub out one when one stops working. I don't always switch an accessory lift every 5 weeks.


----------



## BrotherIron

It's Mothers Day weekend so I'm taking today off.  Been spending time with my fam and SS's. Will do my cardio tomorrow and get back on schedule Monday.

I plan on taking the week off during my Active Recovery and may go up to NYC.


----------



## BrotherIron

Woke up this morning and did my conditioning... walking on the treadmill w/ 25lbs KB (each hand) for 30min.

*Conditioning:*
Treadmill walk w/ KB~ 10min @ 3mph on 8% incline, 10min @ 3mph on 6% incline, 10min @ 3mph on 4% incline, 3min @ 2.5mph @ 2% incline (w/out KB).


----------



## BrotherIron

Ate a fair amount this weekend.  I won't lie... I normally have 2 bad meals in 3 days so 2 bad out of 18 total.  This weekend I probably 5 or 6 bad in 18.  Still probably not bad like some would do having a "free" weekend.  I'm 245 now so up 6 but that's bloat.  I'll be back down to 239-240 by Friday easily again.  

I knew today would be pretty easy with all the additional Kcal from the weekend. Had someone record my easy 515 top single but unfortunately they didn't know how to record so everyone saw it but no video.  Live and learn.  Next time, if someone asks to record it I'll say no thanks... I can set it up myself.

WAVE3 WEEK4 DAY1
SQUAT 
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 285x1, 325x1, 365x1, 415x1, 465x1, 515x1
walked out, sleeves, belt, and pp.
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x5
Hack Machine~ 115x8, 135x8, x8
GHR _SUPERSET_ Seated Leg Curl~ Red mini x10/ 70x10, Red x10/ 70x10, BW x10/ 70x8
Walking Lunge w/ KB~ 25x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't go crazy with weight but pushed time moreso (only 1:30 rest and a bit under).  Last 2 sets were 150+ ft so working glycolytic pathway.

*Conditioning:*
Sled Drags Backwards~ 45lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft (5 runs), 140lbs x150+ ft (2 runs)
Lateral Sled Drags~ 50lbs x110ft (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Switching out the axle for football bar for all my pressing at this time. I think it'll help my shoulder and SS is having some shoulder issues. I had her use it for the first time today and she liked it a lot and her shoulder felt better. So, next couple training blocks... football bar only.

WAVE3 WEEK4 DAY2
BENCH/ SQUAT
Bench w/ football bar+70lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 135+Cx3, 155+Cx3, 175+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 215+Cx3, 235+Cx3
_235 felt heavy but after watching the vid, I should have done another set with 250 with how fast the bar moved. _
Floor Press w/ football bar +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 155+Cx5, 175+Cx5, 195+Cx5
Seated DB OHP~ 35x10, 65x5, 75x5, 85x5, 95x4
_OHP felt amazing. I was shocked how well they felt. I attribute that to the football bar._
Front Raise w/ Bar~ 40x10, x10, x10
JM Press SUPERSET Alt. DB Curl~ 95x8/ 35x8, 105x8/ 35x8, 115x8/ 40x8
Cable OH Tri Ext w/ Rope~ 50x15 open/ 15 closed


----------



## BrotherIron

Shoulder and elbow cooperated Sat so I pushed a bit.  Was happy neither flared up on me.  Skipped bench today to give my left pec a break to let it heal.  Next week is active recovery and I'll skip it on Sat too.  That way I should be good to go on the next training block to push chest,

WAVE3 WEEK4 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 115x7, 135x7, 155x7
_these are from a deadstop and with feet out in front. no sleeves and no wrist wraps._
Standing OHP~ 135x4 strict, 160x4 strict, 185x4 strict, 210x4 push press, f.drop 160x7 strict
Hanging Side Lat.~ 16x10, 22x6, 16x15
Rear Delt/ Rope Biceps Curl~ 30x12/ 50x12 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Diet's been off this past weekend and this weekend. Last weekend was brother in laws wedding celebration and Mothers Day so eating A LOT. This weekend was SS and my wedding anniversary so again... FOOD.  Not terrible.  It'll be corrected in a couple weeks.  Weights not up much, just a couple of pounds but I wasn't going to skip having fun.  It's all about 90% (doing things right 90% of the time).

Conditioning:
Walking on treadmill w/ KB (in each hand)~ 30min total w/ 25lbs KB.  Plan on going up to 30lbs KB next week. 

10min 8% incline 3mph w/ KB, 10min 6% incline 3mph w/ KB, 10min 4% incline 3mph w/ KB, 3min 4% incline 3.2mph no KB.


----------



## Jin

Happy anniversary. How many years?


----------



## CJ

Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Happy anniversary. How many years?



14yrs... Crazy because it doesn't seem that long ago. I won't lie, I would have said 8yrs if you asked me a couple months back. I always remember the date but... I had forgotten the year.  SS had to correct me when a close friend asked.  Time really does fly when you're having fun. I wish everyone finds that special person who makes them want to be a better person and lifts up them/ supports them. 

If you ask SS, she'll say I saved but her but to honest... it was the other way around. 



CJ275 said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!



Thanks! It was another great one.


----------



## BrotherIron

Active Recovery... thank God! I could use it. From all the eating this weekend I'm only up to 244 so not bad.  I'll be back down to 239-240 easily in a day or 2. I was going to skip training this active recovery but with all the eating I wasn't about to skip it.

Quick and east.  I was done in a little over 20min and that included my dynamic warm up... monster walks w/ hip circle, lateral walks w/ hip circle, glute bridges w/ hip circle, and planks.

WAVE3 WEEK5 DAY1
SQUAT
B.Squat~ 135x7, 225x7, 275x7, 315x7
Standing GM~ 145x8, x8
Seated Leg Curls~ 140x12, x12
Walking Lunges~ BW x15, x15


----------



## BrotherIron

More of the same... conditioning. I decided instead of pulling the sled backwards using my hands and attaching a rope, I attached a harness and so my hands were free.  This made it actually easier and let me more the sled faster.

Conditioning:
Sled Pull Backwards~ 90lbs 100ft, 180lbs x100ft (2 sets), 210lbs x100ft (2 sets), 230lbs x100ft (3 sets)
1:45 rest.
Lateral Sled Drag~ 90lbs x100ft (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Enjoying this recovery week. Going to keep my training block about the same next time. Going to keep the football bar as my main pressing movement (should let me push more).

WAVE3 WEEK5 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Flat Bench w/ football bar +chain~ 95+Cx7, 135+Cx7, +Cx7
Seated DB OHP~ 55x8, x8
Front Raise w/ bar~ 30x10, x10
JM Press/ Biceps Curl~ 65x12/ 25x12 (2 sets)
Rope Tri OH Ext~ 30x15 end open/ x15 end touching


----------



## quackattack

What is your recovery week protocol?  Are you staying at certain percentages and reps or are you just going by how you feel?


----------



## BrotherIron

quackattack said:


> What is your recovery week protocol?  Are you staying at certain percentages and reps or are you just going by how you feel?



Recovery week is usually 55% of 1RM for 2 sets of anywhere betw 7-10 reps.  It gives my body a break but allows me to work on technique.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Walking with the sled behind me for 7 sets.  180lbs x 130ft w/ 1:45sec rest.
Lateral sled drags 90lbs x 130ft w/ 1min rest.

Business as usual... sled drags Tue and Thurs.  Tue sled drags moving backwards.  Thurs sled drags with sled behind.  Use harnesses for both days.


----------



## BrotherIron

Active recovery is almost over. Weighed in at 239 this AM.  Happy with that because I don't want to drop anymore weight. I upped my carbs a bit and protein a bit to stop the weight loss. Seems to be working. I don't plan on adding anymore conditioning and not planning on adding anymore time per session.

WAVE3 WEEK5 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 295x5
Oly Front Squat~ 135x5, 185x5, x5
HS High Row~ 60x10, x10, x10
Incline Curl~ 25x10, x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't train on Sat. Wanted to give my shoulder and pec a break. I had said I was taking this recovery week off but that wasn't going to happen. At least I listened to my body and skipped my 4th day.

I opted to use the 30lbs KB in each hand for cardio today and HOLY FVCK! I couldn't do my normal 9min walking with it on an incline and then 1 min setting them aside. (I've been going up 5lbs in each hand every 3 weeks).

Conditioning:
Walking with KB on treadmill on an incline.

30lbs KB in each hand, total cardio time 30min.  
10min @ 8% incline walking 3mph (9min w/ KB, 1min w/o KB)
10min @ 6% incline walking 3mph (8min w/ KB, 2min w/o KB)
10min @ 4% incline walking 3mph (7min w/ KB, 3min w/o KB)
I normally walk 9 or 9+ min and then give myself 45sec - 1min w/o the KB.  This allows my hands to get some rest b/c this is more taxing than you probably know.  With the 30lbs KB in each hand, I couldn't keep the 9min hold each time. I pushed myself but at the end I was burnt out.  This not only gets the HR up, it also works your sustained grip strength, and depresses the shoulders too.  You could even say it works your back a bit with the 60lbs but since you're in a strong neutral position you don't feel it tax the back at all.

I'll stay here at 30's for probably 4 weeks (so 3more weeks) before grabbing the 35's.  My goal is to get up to the 50lbs KB in each hand.


----------



## CJ

I used to go for 400m walks carrying a pair of 53's.... It was more breaks than actual walk. :32 (18):


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> I used to go for 400m walks carrying a pair of 53's.... It was more breaks than actual walk. :32 (18):



When I first decided to do this, I was like what's the heaviest KB this gym has and I think it is 50 or 55.  I was like yeah... Gimme that.  I was a ****ing idiot.  That shit cooked me in minutes.  So I grabbed the 20's, after the 25's, and now the 30's. I'm confident I'll get to 40+ but I'm not sure I'll get the 50's. I do know I'll have to start chalking my hands b/c I sweat like a fat kid in the candy store when I do this.  

Once I get back to maintenance or bulking, I'll go back to farmers so 110ft walks (1 turn) with a lot more weight.

I'm just having fun with this current and it's lower stress/ fatigue with this set up.  The members at this commercial gym stare at times.  They've also started copying me with sled drags. I go in now and 2 of the 4 sleds are always being used now. I wonder how long before I see people on the treadmill with KBs, lol.


----------



## Boogieman

Here's a fun fact about Kettlebells

Kettlebell comes from the Russian word girya. And its weighed in Pood's, a pood is a Russian measurement of weight, one pood is equal to 16KG, or approximately 35 pounds. 

A Kettlebell is often found in these weight increments in KG because kettlebells originated in Russia and later on into Europe!

CJ you were carrying a pood and a half in each hand you light weight :32 (18):


----------



## BrotherIron

Boogieman said:


> Here's a fun fact about Kettlebells
> 
> Kettlebell comes from the Russian word girya. And its weighed in Pood's, a pood is a Russian measurement of weight, one pood is equal to 16KG, or approximately 35 pounds.
> 
> A Kettlebell is often found in these weight increments in KG because kettlebells originated in Russia and later on into Europe!
> 
> CJ you were carrying a pood and a half in each hand you light weight :32 (18):



I'd love to have some heavy KB's.  I have a 100+lbs KB at my main gym and I'm thinking using it +band for RDL's.  I'd like to have 80, 90, 100, 110, 110+ KB.  They're better than DB's imho.  They're just REALLY $$$ so not many places have them over 60's.


----------



## CJ

OH KB Presses are 100x better than DBs.

That's one of the things I miss about my old CF gym, the KBs..... And the sleds/prowlers, the sandbags and stones, the ropes, jerk boxes, comp plates, etc..


----------



## BrotherIron

Weighed in at a light 238.8 after 1 meal and training.  I'll slowly add more Kcal back in.  I'm not to worried.  I want to stay at 240 or even up to 242. I don't want to keep dropping.  Strength isn't bad though.  Training was brutal today.  I was cooked by the time I got to lunges so I skipped them.  I was cramping a bit and fried.  No reason to keep building fatigue.

WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY1
SQUAT
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 335x7, 385x7, 435x7
_sleeves, belt, walked out_
Standing GM w/ SSB~ 135x5, 185x5, 210x5, 235x5, 260x3
_no belt_
Hack Squat (per side)~ 115x8, 135x8, 160x8
GHR _SUPERSET_ Seated Leg Curl~ BWx10/ 80x10, mini band x10/ 80x10, mini x7/ 80x7


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:  

Sled Pulls Backwards~ 90lbs x 110ft, 140lbs x 110ft, 180lbs x110ft, 230lbs x 110ft (6 sets)
Lateral Sled Pulls~ 90lbs x 110ft (2 sets)

Getting easier.  The only issue is I explained to some of the trainers what I'm doing and why and now they're also using the sleds.  Havent had to wait since we have 4 but I won't lie I'll be pissed if I have to at some point.


----------



## CJ

Backwards sled pulls.... Quads on FIRE!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> Backwards sled pulls.... Quads on FIRE!!!



Yes, and they are great for ankle mobility too.

I may have to change my training in the fall.  Back in classes and time will be an issue.  Also still working 2 jobs and classes will be far away so not so sure I'll be able to PL.  This is a sad thought but many older PLers have told me that I should have an offseason and perhaps this will force me to have one.  7months PLing and 5 months BBing.

If I switch to this in the fall, I'll perform a Push/ Pull/ Legs routine but it'll be 4-5x a week. Still going to squat, still doing to pull, but the reps/ sets/ rest times/ etc will all be different.  This will give my joints some relief.  I don't know yet... we'll see.  I crave the bar on my bar causing my legs to shake, my back quiver from the idea of picking up the bar off the floor.

I was run down last night and felt myself getting sick.  Coughing up green muscus which means bacterial, not viral.  I ate 2 more carb meals and skipped conditioning today.  Hate to have skipped conditioning but I do mean to pull heavy' ish tomorrow so I need to be feeling as rested and as good as possible.


----------



## BrotherIron

Still getting over this shit whatever the hell it is so I'm not going to train today which is extremely upsetting.  I'm going to eat like I trained though.  I figure it will only help me get over this.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good luck man, hope you get better soon.


----------



## BrotherIron

I said fvck it and decided to go and train today.  Training went well considering feeling less than100%.  I started cramping with Oly front squats so I called it (probably dehydrated from being sick). I just did high rows after and that was good enough for me.  I took my PreWO (double dose).  It could have backfired on me but luckily today it worked in my favor.  I don't recommend others do that but I wasn't going to sit at home today.  I missed conditioning yesterday but ate very little so I know I'm down bodyweight wise but sucked it up... glad I did.

Generally, I wouldn't recommend someone train when they're getting over being sick but I don't always follow my own advice. I also want to enjoy my high day today so now I feel like I earned it with my training.  I would have liked to have pulled more for my final single but I'll be honest... with the way I'm feeling today I was shocked it went that well.  Now, I'm gonna eat and sleep all day.

WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x1, 275x1, 315x1, 375x1, 415x1, 455x1, 485x1
_belted up on 415 and higher singles.  Also wore Oly straps._ 
Sumo Deadlift (speed) +band~ 135+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 265+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30rest and kept my belt on_
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x1
_stopped on 285 since I started camping._
Plate Loaded High Row~ 45x10, 70x8, 90x8, x8, x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't realize how dehydrated I am... I'm still cramping (torso). I never realized how hard it is on the body to brace when pulling. Gonna chug powerades 1/2 strength w/ ions added all throughout the day.

Never had this happen to me b/c normally I drink plenty of liquids throughout the day, water and electrolytes.


----------



## BrotherIron

Wednesday's workout. Started feeling sick on this day.  I'm using my football bar for the next 2 blocks at least.  Shoulder is feeling better and I want to push so no straight bar and no axle for me (not for a while).  If I'm gonna push my lifts why not take advantage of my football bar.

Since I wasn't feeling good everything felt heavy, and so I did what I could.  Not a bad day but not as good as I wanted... sometimes shit doesn't go you way but a bad day is better than skipping.

WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench w/ footbally bar +chain 70lbs~ 95+Cx3, 135+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30sec rest._
Floor Press w/ football bar +chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 160+Cx5, 180+Cx5, 200+Cx5
Seated DB OHP~ 35x10, 75x5, 85x5, 95x4
Front Raise~ 40x10, x10, 50x8
JM Press/ Alt. DB Curl~ 105x8/ 35x10, 115x8/ 40x8, 125x8/ 40x8


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good luck man, hope you get better soon.



Thanks! I know it's nothing viral so it'll just take a couple days till I'm back to 100%.  I'll train through it as best I can and try to rest as much as possible.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Lol you need to take a rest day bro!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

Opted not to be stupid and took today off.  I felt like ass after/ later in the day after training so I said I won't train again until Monday.  Tomorrow I'll pull the sled b/c I hate not doing something.


----------



## BrotherIron

Woke up feeling like ass. Working in the club last night really took it out of me.  I won't do anything today except rest, eat, and prepare for Mondays squat session.  That night air is not good when you're not feeling well.

The good news I got a bump in pay so now I'm making $30+/hour instead of $20/hour at the club.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Nice pay bump!


----------



## Jin

$30/hr to work as a bouncer? Nice!


----------



## The Phoenix

You are a big boy and intimidating to top it off.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> Nice pay bump!



Thanks!  I was happy to find that out.  



Jin said:


> $30/hr to work as a bouncer? Nice!



Not as a bouncer.  I handle taking the payments for entry into the club now.  So I'm the "cover guy".  They must trust me b/c I handle all the CC/ DC transactions as well as the cash and we do A LOT of business.  The great news is I don't have to deal with people in the same regard as before... at least for the majority of the night. My shift is now 6hours instead of 5.  The last hour they want me on the floor getting people ready to leave and the last hour or so is when most of the fights break out so they want me there for that too.  

The other cool thing I got them to make a W2 when I started there.  Most are a 1099 so my $20 was after taxes and now my 30+ which would seem to be $35/hr is after taxes as well.  I'm still make A LOT less then the managers there who are clearing easily $500/ night but I'm not going to complain.



The Phoenix said:


> You are a big boy and intimidating to top it off.



Not to intimidating right now that I'm only 239.  I guess still bigger than most in the club but I find it would be even easier if I went back to my old weight, 275 ( I don't plan on going back to that weight though).  I'm thinking I'll probably go back up to the 250's (255) in the fall.  I'll just work on staying leaner at the bigger weight.  I find I'm happiest at 255 in terms of what I can lift and how I feel.


----------



## BrotherIron

Still hacking up shit from my lungs but the rest and food (Memorial Day feasting) did me good.  Weight was up a bit but to be honest... I'm glad.  Weighed in at 244.  Even not feeling my best, I managed to have a solid day.  Hit my numbers for squats and that made me VERY happy,  500x3 w/ sleeves, belt, and walked out.  GM's were solid.  I found out the SSB is actually a bit light which answers the question I've been wondering.  I'll start pushing  A  LOT more on those.  

WAVE4 WEEK2 DAY1
SQUAT
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x3, 390x3, 450x3, 500x3
Standing GM w/ SSB~ 130x5, 180x5, 205x5, 230x5, 255x4
_These are the actual numbers since I found out the SSB is 5lbs light.  _
Hack Squat (machine) per leg~ 115x8, 135x8, 160x8, 180x6
GHR/ Seated Leg Curl~ red mini x8/ 80x10 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Feeling a bit better but cut it short so as not to overdo it.  I'll do cardio 2x this week.  Next week, I'll get back to normal.

Conditioning:
Prowler Pulls (backwards)~ 45lbs x100ft, 90lbs x100ft, 135lbs x100ft, 180lbs x100ft (2 sets), 200lbs x100ft (5 sets)
2min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Using the football bar has been a godsend.  I'll only use it for the next 2 blocks. Shoulder felt GREAT and elbow was only a minor annoyance. 260 was easy.  I'm good to start pushing my pressing.  Happy to finally feel like this.  Weighed in at 238 this AM.

WAVE4 WEEK2 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Flat Bench FB Bar +60lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx3, 160+Cx3, 185+Cx2, 210+Cx1, 235+Cx1, 260+Cx1
Floor Press FB Bar +60lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx3, 165+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 205+Cx3, 225+Cx3
Seated DB OHP~ 35x10, 70x3, 80x3, 90x3, 100x3
Front Raise w/ Bar~ 40x10, x10, x10
JM Press/ Alt. DB Curl~ 95x8/ 35x10, 110x8/ 40x8, 120x8/ 40x8
OH Ext Tri (cable)~ 40x15/ x13


----------



## BrotherIron

I was informed that I'm not allowed to deadlift on the platforms with nonbumpers at the commercial gym I train at from time to time.  I can only go up to around 4 something using the econo bumpers.  They didn't stop my training today but wanted to let me know.  I normally don't deadlift there.  Perhaps I'll just sneak a black 45 in with the bumpers. We'll see.  Apparently corporate has been whining and the funny thing is I'm not even lifting "heavy" there.

Good thing I train most of the time at my main gym.  It's just my main gym is 45min away and this one is 5min away.

My headphones died on my 315 set of Front Squats on the first single and that threw me off so I decided to stop after the single.  I'll do 3-5 reps next time.  

WAVE4 WEEK2 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x5, 225x5, 335x5, 380x5, 425x7
Sumo Deadlift~ 225x5, 325x5, 365x5, 405x5
Oly Front Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5, 315x1
High Row~ 45x10, 70x8, 90x8, x8, 100x8
TrapBarRow (landmine)~ 45x10, 70x8, 90x8
Hammer Curl~ 35x8, 40x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Late night last night so passed out when I got home from first job and dont have time before second one starts.

I'll do my conditioning tomorrow so this week will be 3 days lifting, 2 days conditioning.  Next week, I should be back on track.  I also am feeling 100% so I'm happy about that.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning and grip seems to have taken a hit from being sick last week.  Had to abridge my incline walk w/ KBs.  Still a solid cardio session.

Conditioning:
30lbs KB in each hand and 35min total.

10min @8% incline, 3mph; 8min w/ KB & 2min w/ BW only (no KB)
10min @6% incline, 3mph; 7min w/ KB & 3min w/ BW only
10min @4% incline, 3mph; 6min w/ KB & 4min w/ BW only
5min @0% incline, 3mph; 3min w/ KB & 2min w/ BW only


----------



## BrotherIron

I don't know where my bosses are finding people to work the floor at my club.  I work the door now and take the payments which is a huge bump in pay and if you ask me... it's a promotion.  They must trust me with the money and they can see I'm reliable.  I can't believe a year has passed.

Well back to my story... I'm working the door.  I work it from 9-2am.  At 2am, I'm told to go on the floor and make sure people behave.  Well, I get on the floor for no more than 10min when I see some asshat pushing and being disrespectful to the new floor guy.  I like this guy.  He's a good guy, but doesn't seem to be assertive.  So, now we have 2 new floor guys.  1 is weird and none of the others like him.  To be honest, I don't trust him b/c he's a bitch.  This new guy is a nice guy, tall and thin but the height is actually helpful.  I push people out of my way, it's a packed club as usual, and I my way to him.  The guy is pushing him and talking shit.  The new guy is being calm and telling him... man, just chill, have fun or I'm going to have to escort you out.  The drunken jackass keeps pushing/ shoving and talking shit.  I tell the guy, look behave, have fun or I'm going to cordially remove you from the club.  He turns and talks shit to me and so I tell him now we're leaving... either cordially or forcefully... your choice.  He says I'm not going anywhere so I grab him, shoulder lock him and push him through the crowd and out he goes.

I get back to the floor and tell the new guy, what's going on?  He says, I don't want to get in trouble so I wasn't sure what to do.  I tell him... this is YOUR floor, you run this shit, now own it.  If they don't follow the rules, they get out... period. He was worried that he's get in trouble.  He's seen me get scolded for my methods but at the end of the day, the owner/ managers have said they know I have their back and I don't just go off.  I'm professional and cordial but I don't tolerate shit on MY floor.

Let's see if he becomes a bit more assertive and not so passive.

I'm happy to be working the door.  I'm happy to only be on the floor for 1hour each shift.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That sounds like an interesting job. I bet you've got some stories...


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> That sounds like an interesting job. I bet you've got some stories...



It's a side gig.  Yeah, I'm not surprised by anything now. If you can imagine it, I've probably seen it or had to deal with it.


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> It's a side gig.  Yeah, I'm not surprised by anything now. If you can imagine it, I've probably seen it or had to deal with it.



Or you’ve done it yourself?!


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> It's a side gig.  Yeah, I'm not surprised by anything now. If you can imagine it, I've probably seen it or had to deal with it.



Has anyone dropped their drawers and plopped a turd on the bar?  :32 (20):


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> Has anyone dropped their drawers and plopped a turd on the bar?  :32 (20):



I haven't seen someone shit on the dance floor but seen people piss on the dance floor (pull down their pants and all) and one try to take a shit in the back (opposite side to where the bathroom is located).


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Or you’ve done it yourself?!



Not me, I'm all business there which is probably why the owner and head manager likes me so much.


----------



## BrotherIron

Only had 40min to train so had to get in and get out. Still, had a great training session but had to bust ass to get this done in the time I had.  The good news, Im feeling better.  Skipped my hack squats but like I said to get this all done in 40min was a very fast pace so I'm happy with it.

WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY1
SQUAT
B.Squat Speed w/ SSB +105chain~ 135+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 225+Cx3, 275+Cx3, 285+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30 rest and belt but NO knee sleeves_
GM w/ SSB~ 135x5, 190x5, 215x5, 240x5, 265x4
GHR SUPERSET Seated Leg Curl~ red mini x8/ 80x10 (3 sets)


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good to hear you're feeling better man.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good to hear you're feeling better man.



Yeah, it was taking a toll on me and working my side gig and having to be in the night air wasn't helping.  I know my parents always told me as a kid to keep the window closed at night when I was sick and I think there was something to that b/c working the 9-3am out in the night air (and it has been cool did not help me one bit).


----------



## BrotherIron

Pressed for time.  Seems to be a trend this week.  SS went and got more sacred geometry work (tat) on her arm to finish her sleeve.  When she got done it was way past when I normally train but still got it done. Just had to push the pace.  

Shoulder and elbow felt AMAZING.  Reps didn't go as planned but I don't care since I was pain free.  No pain at all... which is FANTASTIC!

WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ Football Bar +60lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 135x+Cx3, 155+Cx3, 175+Cx7, 200+Cx7, 225+Cx4, f.drop 185+Cx7
_Just ran out of steam on the last set.  _
Floor Press w/ Football Bar +60lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 135+Cx3, 165+Cx5, 185+Cx5, 205+Cx4, f.drop 155+Cx7
Seated DB OHP~ 35x7, 75x5, 85x5, 95x4
Front Raise w/ bar~ 40x10, x10, 50x8
OH Tri. Ext (cable) _SUPERSET_ Alt. DB Curl~ 60x12open12closed / 35x10 *(3 sets)*


----------



## BrotherIron

Well, time to find a new commercial gym.  The manager confirmed that I'm unable to deadlift with any metal plates.  There's another commercial gym close by and I've been told they allow deads (we'll see if they allow metal plates) and they have a football bar. Having a football bar is great since I can't bench anywhere other than my main gym which is 30+min away.  If this place has a football bar I could press there too.

I'm going to check another location for my spot as it's a chain. They have deadlift bars and platforms but they don't want anyone using metal?  Odd, and stupid if you ask me.

I'm hoping this other spot has a SSB b/c it has 3 full cages would be GREAT for squats when in a pinch.  It costs more but I don't care. 

Just trying to find a spot close b/c in the fall I won't be able to make it to my main gym more than 2x a week.


----------



## BrotherIron

The strap I use to pull the sled was missing today. I used one I have but it wasn't as good.  I'll be sure to bring my own till I find a new spot.  **** this place.

*Conditioning:*
Sled Drags Behind Me (harness)~ 45lbs x90ft, 90lbs x90ft, 135lbs x90ft (7 sets)
2min rest
Lateral Sled Drags~ 90lbs x90ft (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Can you say LARGE amounts of accumulated fatigue? Training like this while dieting is brutal.  Abridged my training today b/c my hips and back were not happy.  I had to perform Donnie's LowerBack Protocol before I could even begin to lift.  I've been lazy about hanging 1x week.  I'm going to buy a rogue super big band so I make sure I hang at least 1x week.

Still a solid day.  Couldn't shoot a vid of my heaviest conv. dead b/c the music they were playing was trash and if I record a video, my music turns off and that was not gonna happen.  I already felt like hammered shit so I blasted my music in my ears and had a semi decent day.

Weighing in at a bit under 240 so I shouldn't be hard on myself considering I'm lifting pretty decent numbers for only TRT.

I gotta push my front squats and my GM's for my conventional deads to increase.  Since I'm not going to get heavier to get better leverages, I gotta get stronger in the 2 lifts that have the greatest carryover for me which are those 2.

WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 370x3, 420x3, 470x3
3-4min rest in betw sets.  hooked them all.  broke out belt on 420 and on sets.  
Sumo Dead Speed +red mini band +40lbs chain~ 225+B+Cx3, 265+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1:30rest in betw sets
Front Squat~ skipped
HS HighRow~ 45x10, 70x10, 85x8, 100x8, x7, fdrop 70x10
Landmine TrapBar Rows~ 75x10, 100x8, x8


----------



## Jin

Yes I can. 

“LARGE amounts of accumulated fatigue”


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> “LARGE amounts of accumulated fatigue”




LOL.... I can't wait to start eating again.


----------



## BrotherIron

Well, I ended up working 16hrs on Sat.  Got home at 4am and my day began at 6am.  A friend of mine started his own NPC, IFBB Show.  He asked me to run the security and I couldn't say no.  My normal job was closed due to the biggest tourney in the city taking place on Sat.  

Anyways, I worked from 7am - 5pm at the show which I might add was a HUGE success.  Only 1 person was escorted off the property.

After, I went home and walked/ fed the furbabies.  I didn't lay down b/c I had to go to the club at 9pm and I was a bit worried I've over sleep so I stayed up.  Finished there at 3am and got home at 4am.  Walked the dogs again and finally went to bed.  

I got up at 11am and then went and did my conditioning.  I think that was the final nail in the coffin.  

Conditioning:
Weighted Carries on an incline w/ KBs in each hand.  30lbs KB.  Decided to use chalk this time.
30min TOTAL time broken up into 10min increments.

10min @ 8%incline at 3mph; 8min w/ KB and 2min w/ NO KB (just bodyweight)
10min @ 6%incline at 3mph; 8min w/ KB and 2min w/ NO KB
10min @ 4%incline at 3mph; 8min w/ KB and 2min w/ NO KB.

I was shocked how well it went.  When I came home, I just passed out and slept for the rest of the day.  I won't lie, I had a couple bad meals b/c I didn't begin to eat till the evening.  I had no appetite whatsoever.  

I will NEVER agree to do that again.  It was just to much on my body.

So this week, I trained 3x and performed conditioning 3x.  This coming week, I'll get back on schedule.  I also will check out a new commercial gym since the assholes won't let me use anything other than bumpers on the platform and with bumpers you can only go to 405.


----------



## Jin

Whoa. お疲れ様！


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Whoa. お疲れ様！



Thanks! I couldn't let me friend down. He's been dealing with health issues and when he came to me 2 weeks ago asking for help I couldn't say no.  I already knew my BJJ school would be closed to the IBJJF Open so I told him whatever he needed I was there to help.  I just asked for 12 people to aid me in keeping the venue secure and keeping people where they were supposed to be.  So 4 in gen audience, 4 in VIP, 2 on stage (side), and 2 backstage.  Everything ran flawlessly.

I was happy to help him.  SS took care of getting all the revenue (CC as well as cash).  

Our friend is a good guy and I didn't want his inaugural show to be anything less than a seamless.  He spent a good deal on marketing, advertising, prize money (awarded the top 10 for the women which is NEVER the case) and I was happy to see that.  He's trying to really push women's portion of the sport.

I don't know if I'll do it again. If I do, I won't work more than 1 job that day b/c it killed me. I didn't take any PreWO or have any coffee that day which didn't help matters.


----------



## Jin

13 people helping with security at a BB show?

Was Kali muscle there?


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> 13 people helping with security at a BB show?
> 
> Was Kali muscle there?



No, but there were 20 Bikini pros.  There were some Pros in attendance but no men competing.  Perhaps it was a bit overkill but we didn't have any problems. 

4 of the staff were there to help with protan, direct people, and keep people from going backstage, etc (so only 8 including me that were specific to just security).  The competitors were VERY happy.  We ran on time which from what I was told is something that rarely happens and if you know me... you know I'm a stickler when it comes to running on time. The commentator told at the Colorado Pro they were there till midnight. So, perhaps we went overboard on staff (they are friends so all were volunteers) but it went seamlessly so I was happy and I'm sure he was too.  And the volunteers had not been to a show before so they had a blast.  They were provided with food, merchandise, swag, etc.

The commentator told we it was a great showing from both competitors and those who paid to attend. We actually pack the venue.


----------



## BrotherIron

Well this week I begin looking for a new commercial gym to train at.  The other commercial gym location doesn't allow for metal plates either.  Just rediculous.

I'm also changing my layout.  SS's training program is 5days a week now so I'm going to push my training a day so it'll still coincide (just shifted it a day).  So my layout will now be:

Mon - OHP/ BENCH
Tue - SQUAT
Wed - Conditioning
Thur - BENCH/ OHP
Fri - Conditioning
Sat - DEAD/ SQUAT
Sun - Conditioning


----------



## BrotherIron

I realize I'm going to have to pull with shoes on if I'm going to DL at a commercial gym.  I also realize I don't want to pay $100 for xero shoes or duffins bearfoot shoes. I found a company called Whitin and I think I'll give them a shot. Their shoes only run $38 and they have a minialist shoe with a zero drop heel, and a wide toe box essentially having what the others have.  Now, the Whitin's sole may be a bit thicker but I'll just remove the insole.

Amazon.com | WHITIN Men's Barefoot Sneakers Wide Toe Box Arch Support Zero Drop Sole Minimus Casual Size 8.5 Minimalist Tennis Shoess Fashion Walking Flat Lightweight Comfortable Male Zapatos Dark Grey 41 | Walking


----------



## Skullcrusher

You could get some Sabos for about $90...
https://www.amazon.com/SABO-Sports-Sabo-Deadlift-Shoes/dp/B01M1I30CG


----------



## BrotherIron

Skullcrusher said:


> You could get some Sabos for about $90...
> https://www.amazon.com/SABO-Sports-Sabo-Deadlift-Shoes/dp/B01M1I30CG



I've never used Sabo but I have friends who do and they love them.  I'm just getting the shoe for my sumo pulls. I prefer to pull barefoot when it comes to conventional.  I don't want to spend much of anything on the shoes b/c to be honest I'll just use them for 1 lift.


----------



## BrotherIron

Back is feeling like shit.  I must have slept on it wrong.  I ordered a big Rogue band (Ray sized) so I can hang anywhere/ any time I need relief.  Not a bad day.  Glad I didn't have to squat heavy today.  I want to be 100% before I do that.

Spoke to one of the trainers today. He competes in PLing and is hoping to qualify for Worlds after this meet (his meet is in 2 weeks).  He's a small guy but agreed that we need to either be able to use the metal plates or they have to order 55lbs bumpers (he pulls in the 5's and squats in the high 4's).  He said if they don't he'll have to train somewhere else and it's funny b/c the gym's mantra is "No Limits".  He also said he would never give me a hard time if I was pull but others may.  So let's see. I don't plan on changing gym till July (if I need to) b/c I found a gym that allows for metal on the platform and they usually run a deal on the 4th.

WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ bar x many, 85x5, 110x7, 130x7, 150x8 
Standing OHP~ 135x3, 155x3, 175x3, 195x4
Machine Incline Bench~ 45x10, 70x7, 85x7, 100x7, 70x10
Side Lateral (dropsets)~ 25x8/20x8/15x8/bodyweightx8 (2sets)
Face Pull/ Hammer Curl (cable)~ 49x12/ 33x15 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Still run down from Sat.  Managed to hit my numbers though so Im FUKING ecstatic about that.  Weighed in at 239 so my bodyweight has been holding where I want it to stay at.  I'll maintain this weight probably through summer and see what I decide (either keep it up or slowly bulk).

Hacks were taken so I did them at the end when I was literally toast so only did 2 sets.

WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x1, 375x1, 425x1, 475x1, 525x1
walked them out. weight felt heavy as shit today but kinda expected that.
Standing GM w/ SSB~ 135x5, 195x5, 220x5, 245x5, 270x4
_really happy with these._
GHR SUPERSET Seated Leg Curl~ mini x10/ 80x10 (2 sets), mini x8/ 70x10
Hack Squat~ 90x8, 135x8 SUPERSET leg ext 60x20


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Sled Drags (backwards)~ 45lbs x100ft, 90lbs x100ft, 135lbs x100ft, 180lbs x100ft (5 sets), 205 x100ft (3 sets)
2min rest betw sets


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> (either keep it up or slowly bulk).



always a hard choice once you get in shape


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> always a hard choice once you get in shape



Yeah and the wifey wants me to stay leaner so I'm thinking it'll the first and not the second.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Yeah and the wifey wants me to stay leaner so I'm thinking it'll the first and not the second.



mine doesn't like that I'm getting naked in the gym and leaner now. She has also made comments like "that shirt doesn't make you look big, I don't like it" hahaha


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> mine doesn't like that I'm getting naked in the gym and leaner now. She has also made comments like "that shirt doesn't make you look big, I don't like it" hahaha



LOL.  Can't please them.


----------



## BrotherIron

Late night training.  Got in there after 11pm.  I was happy to get in and train but I knew it wasn't going to be anything spectacular.

WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Football Bar Bench +60lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 135+Cx3, 160+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 210+Cx3, 235+Cx2, fdrop 185+Cx6
Football Bar Floor Press +60lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 155+Cx5, 175+Cx5, 195+Cx5
Front Raise w/ Bar~ 40x10/ 30x10/ 20x10
_drop set w/ no rest_
OH Tri Ext (cable) SUPERSET Alt DB Curl~ 60x15 (open)/ x15 (closed) SUPERSET 35x12, 70x12/12 SUPERSET 40x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Today digressed to a shit show.  Things will get back to normal on Monday.  Thankfully, it's an active recovery week.  Had a top competitor from my BJJ school stay with me for a few days.  He had a superfight tonight with a 5x Blackbelt World Champion.  My friend won (now he's medaled at worlds and pan's and is a NoGi BB world champ so he's no push over).  He actually beat Barbosa and he handedly beat him.

So I trained today but the day was making sure my friend was prepared and at the venue on time.  He did not disappoint.  

Missed 3 meals today but oh well... I'll do better tomorrow.  I have conditioning Sat and Sun.

WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Speed Pull +40lbs chain +red mini band~ 135+B+Cx3, 225+B+Cx3, 265+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30min rest.  wore my belt b/c I'm just feeling like ass._
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3
High Row~ 70x10, 95x8, x8, fdrop70x10
Iso Row~ 70x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Going to check out a new gym next week.  My commercial gym will allow me to use chains on the platform which are metal but no 45's.  I'm not made at the GM b/c I understand he won't do something to risk his job but I won't stay where I can't train like I want.

The other place I'm going to check out is very bougie but we'll see if it'll work


----------



## BrotherIron

Not bad. Wanted to get in and out so I didn't push myself much but I made sure I got it done.  Can't wait for my recovery week next week.  My body needs it.

Conditioning:
Sled Drags w/ harness~ 90lbs x100ft, 140lbs x100ft, 180lbs x100ft (7 sets)
1:45sec rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

More conditioning,  Weighted carries w/ KB.  Today I went up to 35lbs KB in each hand.  These were brutal.

Conditioning:
Total Time 30min w/ 35KB's in each hand.

10min @ 8% Incline; 7min w/ KBs in each hand & 3min w/ just bodyweight
10min @ 6% Incline; (same as above)
10min @ 4% Incline; (same as above)

The last set of 7min KB walking was BRUTAL.  I had to talk to myself to get through it and just keep telling myself just 30 sec more and then it'll be over. Had to do that 6x but I felt GREAT when I got through 7min at the end. 

2 more weeks and then we'll move it up to 40lbs.  I will be very impressed with myself when I hit 40lbs KB in each hand.... that means 50lbs is within my grasp.


----------



## BrotherIron

My main gym got a bamboo bar (earthquake bar) so I decided to play with it a bit.  It definitely has you bracing hard to keep it in place.  Performed Z-presses w/ it and attached KB w/ bands to it.  Fun day.
WAVE4 WEEK5 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-press w/ bamboo bar~ 25lbs KB (each side) x10, x10
_used this as a warm up_
Z-press w/ reg bar~ 105x7, x7
Standing Strict Press~ 115x7, x7
Incline Bench~ 65x10, x10
Standing Side Lat (run rack)~ 25x10, 17.5x10, 7.5x10 (2 sets)
Hammer Curl w/ Cable~ 40x20, 50x15

Got in and out fast.  Had to take SS to the airport.
WAVE4 WEEK5 DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x7, 225x7, 285x7, 315x7
_squatted below parallel since it was light_
Standing GM~ 145x8, x8
Hack Squat Machine~ 90x10, x10
Lying Leg Curl~ 60x10, x10


----------



## Trendkill

I'm impressed by all the conditioning you do especially the sled drags.  That much volume on the sled with short rest is no joke.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> I'm impressed by all the conditioning you do especially the sled drags.  That much volume on the sled with short rest is no joke.



Thanks.  The weighted carries are far more difficult than the sled drags.  The carries may sound simple, easy but they are anything but.  Holding onto the KB for 7 straight minutes without a break, walking up an incline is brutal.  The sleds aren't to bad imho.  It just takes a bit to get used to and the turf (even though it's long) isn't to bad either.  I find sled drags fun to be honest.


----------



## BrotherIron

*Conditioning:*
Sled Drag (pulling backwards)~ 90lbs x100ft, 140lbs x100ft, 190lbs x100ft (7 sets)
_2min rest_
Lateral Sled Drags w/ Speed Sled~ 100lbs x100ft (2 sets)
_1:30 rest_


----------



## Trendkill

BrotherIron said:


> Thanks.  The weighted carries are far more difficult than the sled drags.  The carries may sound simple, easy but they are anything but.  Holding onto the KB for 7 straight minutes without a break, walking up an incline is brutal.  The sleds aren't to bad imho.  It just takes a bit to get used to and the turf (even though it's long) isn't to bad either.  I find sled drags fun to be honest.



Finding fun in sled dragging is a sign of insanity.  And I like it!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> Finding fun in sled dragging is a sign of insanity.  And I like it!



Dude's a mule. He's always draggin' that thing around. He straps it on as soon as he gets out of bed in the morning.:32 (18):


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude's a mule. He's always draggin' that thing around. He straps it on as soon as he gets out of bed in the morning.:32 (18):



Hopefully thats the only thing he straps on...


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Hopefully thats the only thing he straps on...



LOL.... Yeah I don't strap anything on me.

Most don't realize the endless benefits that sled drags offers.  Strengthen your hips, strengthen connective tissue, work on ankle mobility, etc...


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> LOL.... Yeah I don't strap anything on me.
> .



Yep. Sister Steel wears the strap in that family. 

“Yes Ma’am!”


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Yep. Sister Steel wears the strap in that family.
> 
> “Yes Ma’am!”



LMAO!!!!!  Made my morning.


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> LMAO!!!!!  Made my morning.



If I had your wife with that strap-on I’d have that morning every morning!!!!


Bahahahaha.


----------



## BrotherIron

Ok.  So I checked out the other spot (gym) and I gotta say I did NOT like it. It's a bougie ass place where people wear matching shit. I'm over here in my torn up short short and scarred/ bloody shins when I'm deadlifting.  I can already tell I wouldn't mesh with that place.  They all look like they get waxed, shaved, etc and I've been growing my beard for 3 months without cutting it at all.  Good news though... my old commercial gym looks to be caving to our demands and there are 2 platforms away from the mirrors and are near nothing and I think I should be able to squat and pull heavy there so I'm happy.

Performed day 3 at the new spot.  Other than cute girls in little clothing staring at me to get my attention I was not happy with the place.  And to be honest, when I'm training if you walk in front of me... I may just throw a DB at you.  Went back to old spot for Day 4 and was happier.

I've also noticed that I'm hovering around 237 now.  I have my 2 cheats and eat the same but my weight has settled around there.  I can say I still feel strong but am noticeably leaner.  Will be interesting b/c I intend to pull in the 5's and squat 545 before the summer is over and those would be PR's at this weight.

WAVE4 WEEK5 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ Footballbar~ 135x10, x10
Floor Press w/ Regular Bar~ 185x7, x7
Seated OHP DB~ 60x10, x10
OH Tricep Ext (cable)/ Hammer Curl (cable)~ 50x20/ 30x20 (2 sets)

WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x5, 315x5
Oly Front Squat~ 135x5, 185x5, x5
Sumo Deadlift~ 225x5, x5
High Row (plateloaded)~ 70x10, x10


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I might go to the new place just for the hot girls sometimes. They probably wouldn't be checking me out though


----------



## Jin

Those girls would know their place or shit their pants if they knew who your wife was:32 (1):


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> I might go to the new place just for the hot girls sometimes. They probably wouldn't be checking me out though



You should.  There were plenty of chicks there.  I didn't see one guy pull over 225 though so the bar is set low to impress the chicks.


Jin said:


> Those girls would know their place or shit their pants if they knew who your wife was:32 (1):



Yeah, I went there and SS is in Vegas.  I can tell you if she was there she probably would have picked one of them up and moved them out of my way, lol.


----------



## Jin

How did the whole BI/SS thing come about?

You guys are so cute.


----------



## DEADlifter

Jin said:


> How did the whole BI/SS thing come about?
> 
> You guys are so cute.



Enquiring minds want to know


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> How did the whole BI/SS thing come about?
> 
> You guys are so cute.



We spoke to each other years before we starting seeing each other.  She was actually running an online board and I was running a rival board.  We talked for a time but never met.  We met because I went to college with one of her brothers.  I met him while I was in school for Finance.  Crazy enough, he was living with his mom (had just moved over here from Lebanon).  SS happened to be there visiting and we met that day.  Funny enough, I was still seeing someone but she wasn't.  Her brother told me though that she was, to keep me away from her.  Obviously, it didn't work and a couple years later we left the state and were living together.  A year after we got married and we've been married for 14years this year.  

I don't know if I'd call us cute.  She's more wild and I'm more grounded, so she gets me to take chances and I keep her anchored.


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> We spoke to each other years before we starting seeing each other.  She was actually running an online board and I was running a rival board.  We talked for a time but never met.  We met because I went to college with one of her brothers.  I met him while I was in school for Finance.  Crazy enough, he was living with his mom (had just moved over here from Lebanon).  SS happened to be there visiting and we met that day.  Funny enough, I was still seeing someone but she wasn't.  Her brother told me though that she was, to keep me away from her.  Obviously, it didn't work and a couple years later we left the state and were living together.  A year after we got married and we've been married for 14years this year.
> 
> I don't know if I'd call us cute.  She's more wild and I'm more grounded, so she gets me to take chances and I keep her anchored.



You guys are awesome. 

But I was referring to the nicknames


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> You guys are awesome.
> 
> But I was referring to the nicknames



LOL.... sorry.

Her username was always SisterSteel (Dave Draper's book).  Mine wasn't BI but when we started seeing each other we both thought it was fitting so I changed mine to BrotherIron (also from Draper's book).


----------



## BrotherIron

Weight at 239.  It would appear that it sit in the range of 237 - 240lbs.  I'm happy with that.

*Conditioning:*
Sled Drags w/ harness around waist~ 45lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft (3 sets), 160lbs x110ft (4 sets)
1:45 rest in betw sets.

It's recovery week so I took it a bit easy.  No reason to push it when I should be rested from this week.


----------



## BrotherIron

*Conditioning:* 
35lbs KB in each hand, Total time 30mins.
10min @ 8% Incline; 7min w/ KBs in each hand & 3min w/ just bodyweight
10min @ 6% Incline; (same as above)
10min @ 4% Incline; (same as above)

Wasn't to bad so it's time to up the weight next week. They don't have 40lbs KB so I'll have to use DBs for the next couple weeks before I up it to 44lbs (they have 20kg KB).  The KB top out at 50lbs and that has always been my goal.  Once I hit that, I'll have to use DB's.


----------



## CJ

I hate DBs for long carries, those fukkers want to roll out of your hands. Much tougher than KBs.


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> I hate DBs for long carries, those fukkers want to roll out of your hands. Much tougher than KBs.



Good to know.  I'll be sure to really chalk my hands for that conditioning session then.  Thanks for the heads up.  My goal was to hit the 50lbs KB but to be honest, I'd like to see how heavy I could get.  I realize there will be an end, I just can't keep adding 5lbs every 3 weeks.


----------



## BrotherIron

Woke up slow, sluggish.  Didn't want to lift but you know good and well... my ass is still gonna get after it.  Misloaded my last set (was supposed to be 445 and put 435 on the bar).  The bar also started to slide/ roll a bit so I stopped at 6 reps but could easily have hit the 7th.  Weight is holding at 239 on my high day so I either have to eat more or dial back on conditioning.  I think I'll eat more.  I'm enjoying my conditioning.

WAVE5 WEEK1 DAY2
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 345x7, 395x7, 435x6
_sleeves on 395 set, sleeves + belt on 435 set._
Suspended GM s/ SSB~ 135x5, 185x5, 210x5, 235x4, 260x3
Sissy Squat SUPERSET Leg Ext~ orange band +30lbs KB x10/ 90x12 (3 sets)
GHR~ monster mini x10, x6/ BWx6, x5/ BWx5
_the monster mini has some serious tension._


----------



## BrotherIron

Have a funeral to attend tomorrow so I trained today.  Shoulder was feeling less than optimal today but still hit my weight but just not necessarily the reps.  Not bad though...

WAVE5 WEEK1 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench w/ FootballBar +60lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 140+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, 145+Cx3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30 rest betw sets_
Floor Press w/ FootballBar +60lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 170+Cx5, 190+Cx5, 210+Cx3, fdrop 170+Cx8
Machine OHP +red mini~ 25+Bx5, 50+Bx5, 75+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5, 120+Bx3, fdrop 90+Bx10
Front Raise w/ Bar~ 50x7, 50x7 drop 40x8 drop 30x10 drop 20x10
Cable Tri OH Ext/ Cable Hammer Curl~ 70x12 open/ x12 close SS 70x15 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

I'm sore as fvck.  The sissy squats supersetted with the leg extensions really blew up my quads.  Gonna enjoy performing this superset for the next 10 weeks.

Took if easy on conditioning to help break up lactic acid and do some recovery.

Conditioning:
Sled Drags w/ Harness (pull backwards)~ 45lbs x120ft, 90lbs x120ft, 115lbs x120ft, 140lbs x120ft (7 sets)
2min rest betw sets.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trash day of training.  I was pulling with my hips WAY to low which was kicking my knees forward so I was rising before breaking the plane (surface).  I was tired, down on Kcal, had the funeral yesterday, etc but making excuses is for pussies and bullshit.  I'll reset my pulls after this block and I think I'll take a more, have fun approach.  Since I did that with my squats my numbers kept increasing.  I'm mind fucking myself and it's beginning to piss me off.

I'm also going to go back to 3 blocks so my assisting lifts for pulls will be SLDL, Sumo, and Deficit Pulls (1.5").  For squats it'll be box squats, front squats, and paused squats.  I'm happy to get back to that.

WAVE5 WEEK1 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 335x1, 385x1, 425x1, 465x1, 495x miss, 405x1, 445x1
_hips were WAY to low.  Will work on that during my conditioning also gonna stretch my hammies more._
Box Squats Speed + monster mini (parallel box)~ 140+Bx3, 190+Bx3, 230+Bx3, 255+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30 rest. no belt and no knee sleeves. weight was light, going to increase it next time._
Deficit Conv. Dead (1.5")~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3
_no belt and 1:30 min rest_
T-Bar Row~ 50x10, 75x10, 100x10, x10, 75x10/ fdrop 50x10
Close Grip Pulldown~ 110x10, 130x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

*Conditioning:*
*Sled Drags (sled pulled behind w/ harness)*~ 45lbs x120ft, 90lbs x120ft, 115lbs x120ft, 140lbs x120ft (2 sets),
160lbs x120ft (5 sets)
2min rest betw sets
*Lateral Sled Drags*~ 90lbs x100ft (2 sets)
1:30 rest min betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Ok so @CJ275 was right in that DB's are harder than KB when walking on a treadmill.  For me, the problem is the DB's get in the way while walking on a treadmill.  I kept hitting the sides of the treadmill and this kept me from walking like I want.  They have a 44lbs KB and I think I'll use that next time.  I'm not sure what I'll do when I get past the 50lbs KB they have.  Perhaps, walk around the facility but that means there will be no more incline (I always walk on an incline on the treadmill) and I do like walking with an incline.

Here's what I did today:

*Conditioning:*
Weighted Carries. 40lbs DB per hand and 35lbs KB per hand.
Total time = 34min

10min @ 8% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 40lbs DB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
10min @ 6% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 35lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
10min @ 4% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 35lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
4min @ 2% incline and 3mph; 2min w/ 40lbs DB per hand and 3min bodyweight only

walked after for 1min trying out the 44lbs KB. I actually think it felt about the same in terms of difficulty as the 40lbs DB weight wise but I think it'll be easier to walk with on the treadmill.  So, I think next week I'll up it to the 44lbs KB and the 35lbs KB.


----------



## BrotherIron

Took today off from training.  A much needed break from work, training, and just everything.  Not worrying about my diet today either.  Took it easy this weekend.  Ill dial it all back in tomorrow.


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> Took today off from training.  A much needed break from work, training, and just everything.  Not worrying about my diet today either.  Took it easy this weekend.  Ill dial it all back in tomorrow.


Well earned brother.


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Well earned brother.



Thanks.  I won't lie... I ate EVERYTHING.  I'm up 5lbs from that weekend but I know it'll drop back down in a couple days.  

It was soooooo nice to just unplug and not do a damn thing.


----------



## BrotherIron

Shoulder training went well today.  I have to work more on my shoulder b/c it's starting to act up again.

WAVE5 WEEK2 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press (speed)~ bar x many, 85x5, 115x3, x3, x3, x3, 120x3, x3, x3, x3
_1min rest betw sets, no elbow sleeves_
Standing OHP~ strict 135x3, 165x3, 185x3, push 205x3, 225x2
_felt good to put 225 back on the bar_
Incline Bench Machine~ 45x10, 65x7, 80x7, 95x7, fdrop 70x12
Side Lateral (Cable)~ 16x8, x8, 16x8/ 11x12
Rear Delt (Cable)/ Hammer Curl (Cable)~ 16x12/ 38x15 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Helluva Day today!  Squats went VERY well.  As always, posted my training on my IG.  Hit 510x3 w/ sleeves + belt. Been pushing my GM's and I'm very happy with how they're going.  The Sissy Squat + Leg Ext is BRUTAL. Weight is still up a bit from the holiday weekend but it'll be back to where it should be by weeks end (weighed 242 today).

WAVE5 WEEK2 DAY2
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x3, 375x3, 415x3, 460x3, 510x3
Suspended GM~ 135x5, 190x5, 215x5, 240x5, 265x4
Sissy Squat SS Leg Ext.~ light band + 35lbs KB x7/ 90x12 (3 sets)
GHR~ monster mini x7, x7, x7
Walking Lunge~ BW x turf (down & back)


----------



## quackattack

Congrats on that top set.  What is your squat PR?


----------



## BrotherIron

quackattack said:


> Congrats on that top set.  What is your squat PR?



Not sure, in the past at 250 I squatted 605 in sleeves + belt.  Wraps usually add around 60lbs from my top sleeve set.  I'm not sure sure I'm gonna wrap up again.  I just don't have the time for wraps at the moment.  Perhaps in the future I'll get the itch but for now I'll stick to sleeves.  Wraps require more work, time getting adjusted to them, and training the CNS for the heavier loads.

Now with the lighter me, we'll have to wait and see. I'm looking to hit 545 in 2 weeks (sleeves) and keep going from there.  

I figure by years end I'll be back in the 6's at this lighter version of me.  Won't be to bad for a 242er masters lifter.


----------



## BrotherIron

My main gym was closed on Thurs and today so I trained at the commercial gym.

WAVE5 WEEK2 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Flat bench~ used a plate loaded machine, stayed light and really concentrated on getting a pump.
Plated Loaded OHP +mini band~ 45+Bx10, 70+Bx7, 80+Bx7, 90+Bx7, fdrop 70+Bx12
Front Raise w/ Bar~ 50x6, 50x6 / 40x8 / 30x10 (drop set)
OH Tri Ext Cable/ Hammer Curl Cable~ 44x20/ 44x15 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Slight strain in left adductor (barely can feel it). Only notice in when laying down and moving my leg inward.  Will rest it and break out the massage gun as well as pull my sled.  Training went well but I'm run down and extremely fatigued.  Since I was run down I knew I wasn't getting that last rep so cut it back to 6's.  

WAVE5 WEEK2 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 345x6, 390x6, 435x6
Box Squat (med box)~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3, 405x3
Deficit Conv. Dead (lil over 1" mat)~ 225x3, 275x3, 325x3, 355x3, 325x5
HexBar Row~ 50x12, 75x10, 100x8, x8
HighRow~ 45x10, 70x8, 90x8, x8, 100x6


----------



## BrotherIron

Decided to take advantage of all the food I ate so I opted to go heavier on sled drags and only drag it for 60ft.

*Conditioning:*
*Sled Drags w/ harness *(drag backwards)~ 90lbs x120ft, 115lbs x120ft, 140lbs x120ft all warm up
working sets~ 180lbs x60ft ( 2 sets ), 210lbs x60ft ( 2 sets ), 240lbs x60ft ( 2 sets ), 260lbs x60ft ( 2 sets )
_1:45sec rest.  that's all the time I needed to get my heart down back to resting rate_
*Lateral Sled Drags*~ 100lbs x120ft ( 2 sets )


----------



## BrotherIron

@CJ275 was right, the 44lbs KB was easier than the 40lbs DB.  The DB hits my legs, hits the treadmill sides, and just gets in the way.   Now, I can work on getting back to 7min weighted and 3min bodyweight. 

*Conditioning:*
Weighted Carries
Total Time 35min ,44lbs KB

10min @ 8% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
10min @ 6% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
10min @ 4% incline and 3mph; 4min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 6min bodyweight only
5min @ 2% incline and 3mph; 2min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 3min bodyweight only


----------



## BrotherIron

Bodyweight is up a bit.  Weighing in at 244lbs today. I realize I only did conditioning 2x this week. I do have to admit, I felt fragile when my bodyweight was below 240.  I feel just better at this weight and not frail.  Now, I know it's probably in my head but perception is reality so I'll think about dropping conditioning down to just 2x a week.  That would give me a day to just rest and do nothing.


----------



## Trendkill

Nothing wrong with a straight up rest day.


----------



## BrotherIron

Think I'll keep the 3 days of conditioning. SS wants to make Sunday a day with diet breaks.  That means I'll have 3 days with diet breaks (Fri and Sun will be the main).  I have a high carb meal on Tues to help with recovery and it's a high day so I'm supposed to have 1 meal off the plan.


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid OHP day.  205x1 is the heaviest z-press I've done in a long time.  

WAVE5 WEEK3 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ bar x many, 95x3, 125x3, 145x2, 165x2, 185x1, 205x1 
Standing OHP~ strict 135x5, 165x5, 185x5, push 205x5
Incline Bench Machine~ 45x10, 70x7, 85x7, 100x6, f.drop 70x14
Lat Raise Cable~ 16x8, 21x8, x8
Rear Delt SS Hammer Curl Cable~ 21x10/ 44x15 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Learned a valuable lesson with today's training.  The daisy chain I use is long.  It's for climbing.  It's great for adding chains and it's not as expensive as EliteFTS or SupdInc's versions.  I paid $10.  The kicker is to not let it lay the whole length.  I did this and it caught the band peg at the bottom of the cage.  Needless to say I was pinned during a rep on my speed squats and I had to bail on the set.  I fixed it by just clipping a carabiner so it doesn't hang all the way down.  I was spent after that but pushed through and completed the workout.

I didn't wear knee sleeves or my powerpants for this workout.  Only my belt.  I gotta order some compression shorts that fit tight.  My powerpants are super big so they don't really help or give me much support.

I also learned the SSB is only 35lbs and not 45lbs.  So that means my numbers are actually 10lbs lighter than what I had written when performing speed squats with the SSB as well as GM's. (corrected it in this post though and all going forward).  I need to buy a SSB and not use the gyms.

WAVE5 WEEK3 DAY2
SQUAT
Speed Squat w/ SSB +110lbs chain~ 125+Cx3, 175+Cx3, 215+Cx3, 265+Cx3, 275+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Suspended GM w/ SSB~ 125x5, 185x5, 210x5, 235x5, fdrop185x5
Sissy Squat +light band / Leg Extension~ 35+B x7/ 80 x12 (3 sets)
GHR~ BW x8, x8, x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Took it a bit easy on drags today. May have slightly strained my low back with the daisy chain issue. Back felt good by the end of sled drags.

Conditioning:
8 working sets 

Sled Drags (going backwards)~ 45lbs x120ft, 90lbs x120ft, 135lbs x120ft (2 sets), 155lbs x120ft (2 sets), 135lbs x120ft (2 sets), 155lbs x120ft (2 sets)
Only took 1:30 rest betw sets.


----------



## snake

BrotherIron said:


> I did this and it caught the band peg at the bottom of the cage.  Needless to say I was pinned during a rep on my speed squats and I had to bail on the set.  I fixed it by just clipping a carabiner so it doesn't hang all the way down.  I was spent after that but pushed through and completed the workout.


No injury right? No harm, no foul.


----------



## BrotherIron

snake said:


> No injury right? No harm, no foul.



No, no injury. It feels ok. I'll test it this Friday with heavy deads.


----------



## Skullcrusher

That's taking it easy? 

I probably could not do 60 feet with most of those weights!

But I was reading about loaded carries, sled pulls and drags.

Sounds like stuff I would love to do.

I workout in a small bedroom in a condo though.

So I would probably have to get a gym membership.


----------



## snake

BrotherIron said:


> No, no injury. It feels ok. I'll test it this Friday with heavy deads.


Good to hear brother. Injuries suck!


----------



## BrotherIron

snake said:


> Good to hear brother. Injuries suck!


I got lucky it was speed work and not overload work.




Skullcrusher said:


> That's taking it easy?
> 
> I probably could not do 60 feet with most of those weights!
> 
> But I was reading about loaded carries, sled pulls and drags.
> 
> Sounds like stuff I would love to do.
> 
> I workout in a small bedroom in a condo though.
> 
> So I would probably have to get a gym membership.


It's the only way I'll do any conditioning. I can't sit on a bike or anything stationary. The exception is I'll walk on a treadmill with kettlebells but soon I'll probably sub them out with regular farmers (I have the farmers handles).

I have a gym membership for their turf. It's only $10/month and to be honest it's probably the best commercial spot in the city.


----------



## BrotherIron

Triceps are definitely one of those muscles that when they go... they're done.  Not sure why they got fried so quickly.  I'm thinking of going back to a 4 week block. Perhaps the extra week is causing to much accumulated fatigue. We'll see...

WAVE5 WEEK3 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ Football bar +60lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 160+Cx5, 180+Cx5, 205+Cx5, 230+Cx3
Floor Press w/ FB +60lbs chain~ 135+Cx5, 150+Cx5, 170+Cx5, 190+Cx5, 210+Cx1, fdrop 185+Cx5
PlateLoaded OHP +mini band~ 45+Bx6, 70+Bx6, 80+Bx6, 90+Bx6, 100+Bx6
Front Raise w/ Bar~ 50x7, 50x7/ 40x7/ 30x10/ 20x10
OH Tri Ext Cable/ Alt DB Curl~ 70x20/ 35x9 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

REDEMPTION!!!!! I won't lie, I had a cheat last night before I went to bed (McDonalds and 2 chaco tacos).  Worke up weighing a pound less too, lol. This morning I had a shake 2hours before training and my PreWO 1hour before and VOILA... a great training session.

475x3 was E A S Y. It hasn't felt that easy since Jan. I hate to say it but I may have cheat before my heaviest squats and pulls.  Dieting really kills my training.  I look great but I also want to hit my big numbers and without any assistance, I may look to switching around my cheat meals.

WAVE5 WEEK3 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x2, 225x2, 315x2, 385x2, 430x2, 475x3
_3min rest, belt, no straps, wore loose pp_
Box Squat Speed (med box) +monster mini~ 135+Bx3, 185+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 265+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30min rest, no sleeves, belt lever open (still wore it)_
Def. Dead (.75")~ 135x3, 225x3, 325x3, 355x3, 385x3
_no belt, wore straps (hands fried)_
HexBar Rows~ 50x15, 75x10, 100x10, x10
High Row~ 70x10, 90x8, x8


----------



## Thewall

Do you always train with power pants. Do you notice difference when not wearing them strength wise.


----------



## BrotherIron

Thewall said:


> Do you always train with power pants. Do you notice difference when not wearing them strength wise.


No, not always.  I normally just wear them for my heaviest days now since I'm dieting. I need to get a pair that fits properly though if I'm going to keep wearing them.  These fit when I was 285+, being 242 now makes them super loose.  They are a 48 and I should be wearing a size 42 for training and 40 for a tight fit.  That's why I say they do very little for me other than a psychological benefit.  I have a new neoprene compression short that I'll probably start wearing and replace the pp and to be honest... they'll probably help.

I would say if they were a snug/ training fit, yes... they would aid in my lifts but NOTHING like an actual briefs though.  I just have confidence in them so I wear them.  

I'm also box squatting wide and pulling sumo wide so they give me some slight support when performing those lifts.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day of conditioning.

CONDITIONING:
_Sled Drags (sled behind) 20+ min for working sets_

Sled Drags (sled behind w/ harness)~ 45lbs x120ft, 90lbs x120ft, 135lbs x120ft (2 sets), 160lbs x120ft (2 sets), 185lbs x120ft (3 sets)
2min rest in between sets


----------



## BrotherIron

More conditioning but today my grip was weak and my forearms already taxed.  I attribute this to my semi heavy deadlift session. I added a fun addition today.  I added single arm KB walks (100ft) to really work my core and stress the low back.  I found a 70lbs KB at my commercial gym and had to use it.

CONDITIONING:
Weighted Carries; 44lbs KB (each hand)
30min Total Time
10min @ 8% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
10min @ 6% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
10min @ 4% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only

Single Arm weighted carries; 70lbs KB (in ONLY 1 hand)
Didn't track time.
3 walks; 100ft (per hand) and 3min rest
70lbs KB x100ft  per hand. Switched hands to hold KB and performed another 100ft walk (1 set was both hands so 200ft walked).
Performed these single arm KB carries for 3 sets 

Made sure I chalked up for todays conditioning.  Like I said...a fun addition to my conditioning.


----------



## Trendkill

Nice work. Love those weighted carries.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Nice work. Love those weighted carries.



Thanks.  I'll probably sub in farmers at some point because the heaviest pair of KB they have are 52lbs.  Crazy that I only just added these in my training 3 months ago or so and I'm up to 44lbs in each hand and before the end of Aug I'll be at the 52lbs KB.  I'm still shocked at how difficult it is to hold them for that amount of time.  I'll have to see what I'll do if/ when I put farmers in.  I won't be able to walk with them for 5min but perhaps I'll go down/ back/ down so 180ft for each set.  Something for me to think about...


----------



## BrotherIron

Gotta work on my shoulder.  It's not feeling good.  Going to change up my rehab and see how it goes.

WAVE5 WEEK4 DAY1
OHP/ Bench
Z-Press~ 65x10, 95x7, 115x7, 135x7, 155x7
Standing OHP~ strict 135x3, 165x3, 185x3 push 205x3, 225x3.5 fdrop 185x8 (4strict/ 4push)
Standing 1-arm KB OHP (handle down)~ 20x8, x8
Incline Bench MAchine~ 45x10, 75x7, 90x7, 105x6, fdrop 75x14
Cable Side Laterals~ 16x7, 21x7, 21x7/ 16x10
Cable Rear Delt/ Rope Hammer Curl~ 17x10/ 38x18 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

41yo, 242lbs lifter who walked out and squatted 535 without feeling nervous.  

In case you're wondering... no, I do not consider that heavy.  I knew I would squat the weight... without hesitation.  I don't think I'll feel "nervous" until I load 585 or more on the bar and  really test myself.

WAVE5 WEEK4 DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x1, 385x1, 435x1, 485x1, 535x1
Suspended GM w/ SSB~ 125x5, 190x5, 215x5, 240x5, 265x4
Sissy Squat / Leg Ext~ orange band +40lbs KB x6/ 100x12 (3 sets)
GHR~ monster mini x7, x7, x7
Walking Lunges~ BW x turf (down and back for 1 set)


----------



## Trendkill

Is 585 the goal?  If so, why not an even 600?

Suspended SSB GMs are just plain evil.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Is 585 the goal?  If so, why not an even 600?
> 
> Suspended SSB GMs are just plain evil.



The goal is to surpass 600. I just don't feel pushed until the weight gets to 585.  I'm confident next month I'll blast by 555.  It's not until I get to the upper 5's at this bodyweight where I start to really dig deep.  I also don't want to wrap my knees.  My best sleeved+belted squat at 250 is 605 and that is what I'm working towards at the moment. Just taking it slow and steady... trying to be smarter in my old age.

Suspended GM's are brutal.  That little pause is just cruel.  It really forces you to stay tight or you'll unravel and not complete the rep.


----------



## Trendkill

Very cool.  I hope you put up something big.  Looking forward to watching the progress.


----------



## BrotherIron

*CONDITIONING:
Sled Drags (going backwards w/ harness)*~ 90lbs x150ft, 140lbs x150ft, 190lbs x100ft (6 sets)
2:30min rest in betw sets
_Made sure to move as fast as possible pulling the sled backwards.  The increase in intensity had my legs on fire._
*Lateral Sled Drags*~ 100lbs x100ft (2 sets)
2min rest in betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a terrible day. Added a shoulder rehab movement. It held together today but I have more work to do. 

WAVE5 WEEK4 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ Football bar +65lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 135x+Cx3, 165+Cx3, 190+Cx3, 215+Cx3, 240+Cx2, slingshot 255+Cx4
Floor Press w/ FB +65lbs chain~ 135+Cx3, 155+Cx3, 175+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 215+Cx3
PlateLoaded OHP +mini band~ 40+Bx6, 70+Bx6, 80+Bx6, 90+Bx6, 100+Bx6
Front Raise w/ bar~ 50x7, 50x8/ 40x8/ 30x10
Cable OH TriExt/ Alt DB Curl~ 70x10/ 40x9, 75x10/ 40x9, 80x10/ 40x7


----------



## quackattack

What happened to your shoulder?


----------



## BrotherIron

quackattack said:


> What happened to your shoulder?



Severely injured it over a decade ago from Oly lifting (had a couple of injuries).  Never got it cut so I work around it as best I can.


----------



## PZT

Hes old mfker. When you are old shoulder problems is a given hahaha


----------



## BrotherIron

Felt tired today. Slept in and took more time to rest in betw sets. 

WAVE5 WEEK4 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead Speed +monster mini +45lbs chain~ 135+C+Bx3, 225+C+Bx3, 275+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_2:30 rest bewt sets. no belt, no straps, just chalk_
Box Squat (med box)~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3, fdrop 325x6
_no knee sleeves, belted up 345, 375, 325 sets_
Deficit Dead (.75")~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 346x3, 375x3
_no belt, wore straps (hands were fried)_
PlateLoaded HIghRow~ 45x10, 70x10, 90x8, x8, x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Going out of town to NYC next week and will be gone Tue - Fri so no training those days but that's ok since it's active recovery.  I'll probably train Sun, Mon and then do conditioning Sat and Sun.


----------



## eazy

BrotherIron said:


> Going out of town to NYC next week and will be gone Tue - Fri so no training those days but that's ok since it's active recovery.  I'll probably train Sun, Mon and then do conditioning Sat and Sun.


travel safe


----------



## BrotherIron

eazy said:


> travel safe


Thanks! Vising some of wife's fam up there. I've heard it's a bit crazy up there. I'll be 2blocks from Times Square so I plan on walk alot of taking LOTS of pics.


----------



## eazy

BrotherIron said:


> Thanks! Vising some of wife's fam up there. I've heard it's a bit crazy up there. I'll be 2blocks from Times Square so I plan on walk alot of taking LOTS of pics.


In my family, we leave each other with "head on a swivel and be dangerous"


----------



## BrotherIron

eazy said:


> In my family, we leave each other with "head on a swivel and be dangerous"


Always be situationally aware.  Luckily, I'm not the nicest, most approachable looking guy. Big, full beard with a shaved head doesn't usually get people to come up and talk to me. Now, I'm small (only 240) but still larger than most gen pop.  

I don't wear anything that catches anyone's eye which means leaving my watches at home, only wearing t's and shorts.  Probably pick up a pair of low top chucks to wear the whole time.


----------



## BrotherIron

Sat so... you guessed it, conditioning.  Sled pulls dragged the sled behind me with a rope.  Didn't have the harness.

Conditioning:
Sled Pulls (pulled sled behind me, walked forward)~ 90lbs x120ft, 115lbs x120ft, 140lbs x120ft (4 sets), 160lbs x120ft (3 sets)
_1:45 rest betw sets_
Lateral Sled Drags~ 45lbs x120ft (2 sets)
_1:30 rest betw sets_

This sled was a box so not a prowler.  It was more difficult to pull especially when pulling it laterally.


----------



## Trendkill

did your hips light up from those lateral drags?


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> did your hips light up from those lateral drags?


I use it as a form of rehab so I don't go heavy. If I pushed these they would definitely light up my hips.  I also perform lateral walks as part of my warm up when I squat or pull.


----------



## BrotherIron

DAMN... this was a taxing conditioning day.  I gotta admit, these weighted carries are far harder than sled pulls.  

*CONDITIONING:*
Weighted Carries; 44lbs KB (each hand)
30min Total Time
10min @ 8% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
10min @ 6% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
10min @ 4% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only

Single Arm weighted carries; 70lbs KB (in ONLY 1 hand)
2 walks; 100ft (per hand) and 1:30min rest

70lbs KB x100ft per hand. Switched hands and performed another 100ft walk (1 set total was 200ft walked).


----------



## BrotherIron

Took this week off.  I was in NYC all week. I'll start back up on Monday. I gotta say, it's crazy up there in NYC right now. Oceans of homeless people on the streets, insane costs (now there is a 10% additional CoVid tax), stores don't stay open late (people would rather stay at home and receive a check), etc.


----------



## BrotherIron

This will probably be my last training block with this program.  With school starting I think I'll switch to a "power building" regimen for the next 4 or so months.  I hate to use that term but this will lend a bit more to bbing and a lil less of pling.

I have to train at my commercial gym more and my regular gym less due to time constraints.  That doesn't mean I won't squat, OHP, deadlift.  I'll even bench too (may be the only day at my regular gym).

Still going to keep it 4 days a week w/ 3 days of conditioning.

It will be on Tues, Thurs, Fri, and Sunday for training.  Mon, Wed, Sat for conditioning.

Haven't figured it all out yet.


----------



## BrotherIron

Thinking my new layout will look something like this:

TUES - Pull/ Legs
THUR - Push
FRI - Legs
SUN - Push/ Pull

Conditioning will be Mon (Sled), Wed (Sled), Sat (Weighted Carries)

Just ironing out the details.  Still wanna push my main lifts but thinking of doing heavy 3's, speed 3's, volume 5's, endurance 7's.


----------



## BrotherIron

So here is skeleton of the layout. Will add movements next.

TUES - Pull/ Legs
DL
Sq assist
hamstring
row (horizontal)
biceps

THUR - Push (vertical)
OHP
OHP assist
bench
shoulder raise (variations)
triceps

FRI - Legs
Sq
hamstring / low back
quads (supersetted movements)
hamstring

SUN - Push/ Pull
Bench
Bench assist
OHP
row (vertical)
row (horizontal)
biceps

Like I said this is just a cursory plan.  Things may easily change. The goal is hit legs, shoulders, chest, and back 2x a week in 4 days without overdoing it.  I'll utilize a fair amount of plate loaded machines b/c like I want to keep intensity high.

Also, haven't made up my mind if I want to perform conditioning 2 or 3x a week.  At a minimum, it will be 2 (1 sled and 1 weighted carry). If 3 then (2 sled and 1 weighted carry).  Also thinking of adding some plyo work into my sled day/ days.


----------



## BrotherIron

I've decided to start my new program tomorrow.  Since I've missed heavy singles in pulls and bench I'll just reset and start again.  This will allow me to work out the kinks.  I start classes on Aug 23rd and this will give me 3 weeks to work out the kinks.

I'm also thinking of changing my rep scheme. Back in the day I used a 6, 4, 2 scheme and it worked well for me.  I think I'll go back to it.

Sets of 2 - strength & neural adaptation
Sets of 3 - speed work (I used to do 2's so I may switch back to 2's)
Sets of 4 - strength somewhat and some size work
Sets of 6 - size and a touch of endurance

I struggle with sets at/ over 7 when it's my main lifts.  I run out of steam even when I'm not dieting.  I also want to work on becoming more explosive so that means lower reps and focusing on power output.

_*Decided to keep my rep scheme 1 strength, 4 volume, 3 speed, 7 endurance.*_


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> I've decided to start my new program tomorrow.  Since I've missed heavy singles in pulls and bench I'll just reset and start again.  This will allow me to work out the kinks.  I start classes on Aug 23rd and this will give me 3 weeks to work out the kinks.
> 
> I'm also thinking of changing my rep scheme. Back in the day I used a 6, 4, 2 scheme and it worked well for me.  I think I'll go back to it.
> 
> Sets of 2 - strength & neural adaptation
> Sets of 3 - speed work (I used to do 2's so I may switch back to 2's)
> Sets of 4 - strength somewhat and some size work
> Sets of 6 - size and a touch of endurance
> 
> I struggle with sets at/ over 7 when it's my main lifts.  I run out of steam even when I'm not dieting.  I also want to work on becoming more explosive so that means lower reps and focusing on power output.


 The higher Reps on hacks, SSB, rack pulls & rdls are killing me. Almost need a fkin inhaler after my top & back off sets. Think once I get some more weight on me I may start taking some sets in the 2-4 & 3-5 range on those particular exercises.


----------



## BrotherIron

I don't have time to change my %'s if I plan on running my program starting tomorrow.  I got slammed at work so I'm going to keep the 1, 3, 4, and 7 rep scheme.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> I don't have time to change my %'s if I plan on running my program starting tomorrow.  I got slammed at work so I'm going to keep the 1, 3, 4, and 7 rep scheme.


either way we know you smash it bro.


----------



## BrotherIron

Reset my numbers and started the new program (which is mostly a changed layout with more emphasis on certain bodyparts I believe I was neglecting).  I'm also going to focus on pushing my assisting lifts more than I have in the past.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 355x1, 395x1, 445x1, 425+chain x1
Box Squat (18"box) +chain +monster mini~ 135+C+Bx3, 185+C+Bx3, 225+C+Bx3, 265+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Deficit Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3, 405x3
HexBar Row~ 50x10, 75x10, 100x10, x10, x10, x10
Hammer Curl~ 40x10, x10/ 30x6


----------



## DEADlifter

I had to look up a video of the hex bar row.  That looks crucial.  I want to try it out.  Thanks for sharing, brother.


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> I had to look up a video of the hex bar row.  That looks crucial.  I want to try it out.  Thanks for sharing, brother.


I find it easier than bent over rows especially after pulling and squatting but I  believe it has tremendous carryover.


----------



## BrotherIron

One change I'm also making is adding a high carb meal the night before my heavy squat and deadlift days.  It doesn't have to be a cheat.  It can be a clean meal and I plan on making it a clean one if possible (unless I'm stuck at work and don't have time to cook).

With this decision, I'm going to keep conditioning in at 3x a week.  I want my weight to sit at 245 but I don't want to go overboard and go back to 250 or higher.


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> I had to look up a video of the hex bar row.  That looks crucial.  I want to try it out.  Thanks for sharing, brother.



One suggestion I would make when performing HexBar Rows is to use 25lbs plates so you can have a full ROM.  If you use 45lbs plates your ROM is greatly diminished.


----------



## CJ

How about this bad boy @BrotherIron 😍😍😍

"Trap Bar - Built-In Jack, Multi-Function Hex Bar, Made in USA" https://store.kabukistrength.net/co...kbsIrjJFYsthlvQaXhk_2eINkIZcrV4hoCQw4QAvD_BwE


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> How about this bad boy @BrotherIron 😍😍😍
> 
> "Trap Bar - Built-In Jack, Multi-Function Hex Bar, Made in USA" https://store.kabukistrength.net/co...kbsIrjJFYsthlvQaXhk_2eINkIZcrV4hoCQw4QAvD_BwE


It's a badass bar.  I could use for a multitude of lifts for 1 arm or 2.  I just won't pay $700.  I'll wait and Titan will probably make something like it.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day.  Right shoulder struggled a bit with the OHP.  It's evident in my vids (you see my right arm locking out after my left).  In fact, I struggled with my OH Pin Presses.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Presses~ 85x4, 130x4, 150x4, 170x5, 130x8
OH Pin Press~ 135x3, 165x3, 185x3, 205x2
SideLat Raise/ Rear Delt (Cable SS)~ 22x10/ 16x10 (2 sets)
PlateLoaded FlatBench~ 45x10, 60x8, x8, 75x8, 45x10
OH Tri Ext (Cable)~ 33x15 (3 sets)


----------



## Trendkill

Are you posting the vids somewhere?


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Are you posting the vids somewhere?


Yeah, I post vids of some of my training... if you know where to look.


----------



## sfw509

CJ275 said:


> How about this bad boy @BrotherIron 😍😍😍
> 
> "Trap Bar - Built-In Jack, Multi-Function Hex Bar, Made in USA" https://store.kabukistrength.net/co...kbsIrjJFYsthlvQaXhk_2eINkIZcrV4hoCQw4QAvD_BwE


That is a pretty awesome looking bar. But I don't make moderator money so ill have to settle for a lesser bar... Hahaha.


----------



## BrotherIron

sfw509 said:


> That is a pretty awesome looking bar. But I don't make moderator money so ill have to settle for a lesser bar... Hahaha.


I'd say in under a year, Titan will have a good substitute for it and at a 1/3 of the cost.


----------



## sfw509

BrotherIron said:


> I'd say in under a year, Titan will have a good substitute for it and at a 1/3 of the cost.


I hope so. I have had my eye on some Titan stuff. it seems like its decent quality and very reasonably priced.


----------



## BrotherIron

Toying with the idea of switching to farmers for conditioning in place of KB walks on the treadmill.  The distance will obviously be shorter but that also means the weight can be heavier.

We'll have to wait and see.  I'm thinking it would be nice change of pace and have greater carryover to my lifts but less impact on weightloss.


----------



## BrotherIron

sfw509 said:


> I hope so. I have had my eye on some Titan stuff. it seems like its decent quality and very reasonably priced.


I have a bunch of their stuff and I'm not light with it.  I don't baby it.  I beat the shit out of it and all of it has held up well.


----------



## sfw509

BrotherIron said:


> I have a bunch of their stuff and I'm not light with it.  I don't baby it.  I beat the shit out of it and all of it has held up well.


Do you have one of their multi grip bars? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## BrotherIron

sfw509 said:


> Do you have one of their multi grip bars? If so, how do you like it?


You mean their football bars?  I have both and they're GREAT! I also have their buffalo bar, axle, log, sled, farmers, etc.


----------



## sfw509

Nice.

Yeah, the football/swiss/multi grip... Ive heard it called so many different things. 

I definitely want to get one of those soon.


----------



## BrotherIron

sfw509 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Yeah, the football/swiss/multi grip... Ive heard it called so many different things.
> 
> I definitely want to get one of those soon.


They are worth the cost and it's a very reasonable cost too.


----------



## BrotherIron

Legs are already getting sore from today's training. The hack squat/ leg extension superset was brutal.  The 405 set was a bit high, stance was just a bit wider than normal so the squats were cut a big high but that's ok.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 305x7, 355x7, 405x7
no belt.  knee sleeve on 405 set.
Standing GM w/ SSB~ 125x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x5
HackSquat (per leg) SS Leg Ext.~ 115x8/ 90x12, 135x8/ 100x10, 160x7/ 90x10
GHR~ monster mini x10, x10, x8
Walking Lunges~ down & back turf (1 set)


----------



## BrotherIron

I got the shit kicked out of me today. I'm sore as hell from my leg training and it took a toll today.  My grip wasn't as strong either.

*CONDITIONING:*
Weighted Carries; 44lbs KB (each hand)
25min Total Time
10min @ 6% incline and 2.8mph; 6min w/ 44lbs KB & 4min bodywt only
10min @ 4% incline and 2.8mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB & 4min bodywt only
5min @ 2% incline and 2.8mph; 2min w/ 44lbs KB & 3min bodywt only

Single Arm weighted carries; 70lbs DB
3 walks; 100ft (per hand) and 2min rest


----------



## BrotherIron

Worked last night as usual so got home around 4am.  Still, managed to nut up and get to the gym in the AM.  Not a bad pressing day. I pushed myself a bit and I'm happy with how it went.  No PreWO.

I'm going to use my football bar for all pressing movements.  I know I'm not strongest with this bar but it doesn't aggravate my shoulder like a regular straight bar or my axle.

Also, found out how to perform narrowgrip pulldows with full ROM. I used the triceps pulley and sat on a low block.  Worked great. I can't go as heavy but the stretch is fantastic.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench w/ football bar +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx3, 135+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1:30 rest, no sleeves
PinPress w/ FB bar +70lbs chain~ 135+Cx5, 165+Cx5, 190+Cx5, 215+Cx4, 235+Cx2, f.drop 190+Cx5
Machine OHP +red mini band~ 45+Bx5, 70+Bx5, 80+Bx5, 90+Bx5, 100+Bx5, 110+Bx5
JM Press/ Alt DB Curl~ 95x10/ 35x10, 110x10/ 40x10, 125x10/ 40x10
NarrowGrip Pulldown~ 80x10, 100x10
IsoRow~ 90x10, 135x10/ 90x7


----------



## BrotherIron

I gotta admit I hated training on Sunday. I may switch back to my Mon, Tues, Thur, Fri schedule.

If I do it'll be:
Mon - OHP/ Bench accessory (this will have to be done before 8am)
Tues - DL/ Squat variation
Wed - Conditioning
Thurs - Bench/ OHP accessory
Fri - Squat
Sat - Conditioning
Sun - Conditioning (optional)

That's the only kicker... I hate training in the AM but I hated training on Sunday even more.  Sunday I want to sit and rest... maybe perform conditioning but nothing more.

Or at the very least I'll be subbing my Thur and Sun's.  I don't want to drive a long time to train on Sunday.  I'm tired from working till 3am so I'll bench on Thur and ohp on Sun.


----------



## Trendkill

AM workouts are no bueno.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> AM workouts are no bueno.


I would agree with you but since it would OHP it's something I can't really push.  Wish I could but my shoulder won't let it happen so I might as well start my week off great which is in the gym before my Micro class at 11am.

I was just so smoked on Sunday from working in the club that my pressing was shit I think I'd rather make Sunday a rest, eat, study day.


----------



## Metalhead1

When is the last time you had a fully committed rest day with zero conditioning, lifting etc in your weekly schedule?


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> When is the last time you had a fully committed rest day with zero conditioning, lifting etc in your weekly schedule?


Truly it's been a while.  That's why I"m thinking about dropping 1 of my conditioning days for the next 4 months while in school.  So it would be 4 days training and 2 days conditioning (1 sled w/ plyo's and 1 weighted carries).  I won't lie though I've REALLY been enjoying my conditioning.

But having a dedicated fully rest day I haven't had in months and I think with how hard I'm pushing I need to have 1 scheduled each week.


----------



## BrotherIron

@Metalhead1 this is why I'm thinking of doing:

MON - OHP/ bench (early AM like 7:30am @ gym)
TUE - DL/ Squat
WED - Sled Pulls/ Pylo (conditioning)
THUR - Bench/ ohp
FRI - Squat
SAT - Weighted Carries (conditioning)
SUN - REST (eat and do no training)


----------



## Metalhead1

I would seriouslg consider it. Given how busy your work life, school life, personal life is. I genuinely think a full blown rest day of pure REST, and nutrition would work wonders for you.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> @Metalhead1 this is why I'm thinking of doing:
> 
> MON - OHP/ bench (early AM like 7:30am @ gym)
> TUE - DL/ Squat
> WED - Sled Pulls/ Pylo (conditioning)
> THUR - Bench/ ohp
> FRI - Squat
> SAT - Weighted Carries (conditioning)
> SUN - REST (eat and do no training)


Yeah I definitely like that schedule. Plenty of time between muscle groups worked, and as long as you're smart with your sleds after your dl/Squat day, theyll definitely beneficial.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah I definitely like that schedule. Plenty of time between muscle groups worked, and as long as you're smart with your sleds after your dl/Squat day, theyll definitely beneficial.


I plan on going light and not try to do something stupid and pull numbers.  I'll go for time and use moderate weight.  I figure I'll pull backwards one week, then pull it forward the next, and repeat.  I also normally end with a couple sets of lateral walks with light weight to really blast the hips, glutes, etc.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> I plan on going light and not try to do something stupid and pull numbers.  I'll go for time and use moderate weight.  I figure I'll pull backwards one week, then pull it forward the next, and repeat.  I also normally end with a couple sets of lateral walks with light weight to really blast the hips, glutes, etc.


Good deal. That should keep you balanced.


----------



## BrotherIron

Short on time so I didn't get to push as hard as I wanted  on accessory lifts and had to abridge my session but hit what I needed to... so I gotta say, I was happy with how it went.  All in all, done in an hour including my dynamic warm up.

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 285x7, 325x7, 375x7
_no belt but wore oly straps_
Box Squat (med box)~ 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, 345x5, 375x5
_wore belt on 375 set, knee sleeves on 345 and 375 sets_
Deficit Deadlift (.75")~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x5, 345x5, 375x5
_no belt but wore oly straps_
HexBar Row~ 50x10, 75x10, 100x8, x8/ 75x8/ 50x12


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> Short on time so I didn't get to push as hard as I wanted  on accessory lifts and had to abridge my session but hit what I needed to... so I gotta say, I was happy with how it went.  All in all, done in an hour including my dynamic warm up.


The 1 hour mark is my target, but I start the clock on my 1st work set. Usually go over by a bit, but if I start getting too far beyond, I see that as a sign to cut back on something.

Jealous of those who can spend hours there. I wouldn't WANT to, but not feeling rushed would be cool.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> The 1 hour mark is my target, but I start the clock on my 1st work set. Usually go over by a bit, but if I start getting too far beyond, I see that as a sign to cut back on something.
> 
> Jealous of those who can spend hours there. I wouldn't WANT to, but not feeling rushed would be cool.



I love Saturdays and Sundays for that reason.  I'll gym rat it up.  Just living in that mofo. 🤪


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> The 1 hour mark is my target, but I start the clock on my 1st work set. Usually go over by a bit, but if I start getting too far beyond, I see that as a sign to cut back on something.
> 
> Jealous of those who can spend hours there. I wouldn't WANT to, but not feeling rushed would be cool.


Normally, I don't spend more than a 1.5hr in my training.  I got to the gym late so I had to get in what I could for 1 hour so me yesterday that included a 7min or so warm-up. I was happy to get through everything I did in that time.  Also had to clean up which meant another 5-7min after putting everything back up so my actual training was more like 45min.

I like to move with intent but I don't like to feel rushed when I train.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning
Sled Pulls (Backwards) - 90lbs x120ft, 140lbs x120ft (2 sets), 160lbs x120ft (2 sets), 180lbs x120ft (2 sets), 160lbs x120ft (1 set), 140lbs x120ft (1 set)
2min rest betw sets

Lateral Sled Drags~ 90lbs x120ft, 100lbs x120ft (2 sets)
2min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Shoulder felt like absolute dogshit. Not sure why but I sucked it up and pushed through it.

WAVE 1 WEEK2 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press (speed)~ 105x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Standing OH PinPress~ 135x5, 155x5, 175x5, 195x4
Lateral Raise/ Rear Delt (Cable)~ 22x8/ 16x10 (3 sets)
CGBP (PlateLoaded)~ 45x10, 60x7, 75x7, 90x7, 60x10 (per arm)
Standing OH TriExt (Cable)~ 33x12/ 12 (3 sets)
_12 reps with rope apart and 12 reps with rope touching while extending_


----------



## BrotherIron

I will be putting 2 more shoulder rehab movement in and take 2 out.  Hopefully that will have a positive impact.


----------



## BrotherIron

Don't know why but I'm always very confident when I squat. It's a good thing but I need that level of confidence to carry over to my pulls.

This workout was done in under an hour.  I started cramping on GHR so I skipped walking lunges.  I gotta up my electrolyte intake.  It's 99 degrees now with 90+ humidity and that sucks everything outta ya.

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 305x4, 355x4, 405x4, 455x4, fdrop 355x4
_sleeves on 405 set, sleeves + belt on 455 set._
Stranding GM~ 125x5, 185x5, 210x5, 235x5, 260x4
Hack Squat/ Leg Extension~ 115x8/ 90x12, 135x8/ 90x12, 160x8/ 90x12
GHR~ BWx10, monster mini x8, x8


----------



## Trendkill

Those squats looked solid. Nice work.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Those squats looked solid. Nice work.



Thanks.  That seems to be 1 thing I'm good at... squats.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning went much better today. I think the actual day off is helping me and allowing me to push more on my training days and my 2 conditioning days. I just don't feel run down.


CONDITIONING:
Weighted Carries; 44lbs KB (each hand)
30min Total Time
10min @ 6% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
10min @ 4% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
10min @ 2% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only

Single Arm weighted carries; 70lbs KB 
3 walks; 100ft (per hand) and 1:30min rest


----------



## BrotherIron

Some piece of shit shatter my back window so I couldn't train at my main gym so I had to go to the commercial gym. So, did what I could. It was like playing with Legos.

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Decline Bench Machine (per arm)~ 45x10, 70x7, 85x7, 100x6, 70x12
Pin Press~ 135x5, 185x3, 210x3, 235x3, 260x3
JM Press~ 100x8, 120x8, 140x8, fdrop 120x10/ 40x8, x8, x8 fdrop 30x12
OHP Machine (per arm)! 70x7, 85x7, 100x7, 115x7, 130x7
NarrowGrip Pulldown~ 99x10, 111x10, 121x10, 131x6/ 99x8


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> Some piece of shit shatter my back window...


Find him. Break him.


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> Find him. Break him.


If I find out who did it, I'm knee capping them.


----------



## BrotherIron

Things are finally clicking.  Wedging better and starting with a higher hip position is making deads feel easy again.  Added an additonal set and it was a cakewalk.  Posted my vids so I could review them.  A very good day needless to say.

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 325x4, 375x4, 415x4, 405+40lbs chain x4
belt 415 and 405 set.  hook grip on all sets
Speed Box Squat +chain +monster mini (med box)~ 135+C+Bx3, 225+C+Bx3, 265+C+Bx3, x3, x3, 275+B+Cx3, x3, x3
1min rest, no knee sleeve
Deficit Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 325x3, 355x3, 385x3, 415x2
HexBar Row~ 50x10, 75x8, 100x8, x8, 75x8/ 50x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Feel a slight feeling in my groin area (left leg).  I got a lil loose on my box squats b/c the weight was so light and I was trying to explode as much as possible.  Anyways, took it easy on sled pulls today. No pain, no discomfort so I'm trudging through.

Conditioning:
Sled Pulls (facing forward w/ harness, sled behind)~ 90lbs x120ft, 135lbs x120ft ( 8 sets )
1:30min rest

Lateral Sled Pulls~ 45lbs x110ft ( 2 sets )
1:30min rest

Nice and easy.  I'm going to alternate each week (pulling while walking forward, big steps & pulling backwards).


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day of training.  Shoulder cooperated a bit more.  I decided to use my axle instead of my football bar.  I know I can't train with it for more than 5 or so weeks and then it'll be 10 weeks or so with the football bar.  (football bar is just easier on my shoulder).

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle +70lbs chain~ 75+chain x7, 115+C x7, 135+C x7, 165+C x7, 195+C x7, 215+C x7
Pin Press w/ axle +70lbs chain~ 165+C x5, 190+C x5, 215+C x4, 240+C x2
JM Press w/ axle~ 100x10, 120x10, 140x8
OHP Machine (no band)~ 70x6, 90x6, 100x6, 110x6
NarrowGrip Pulldown/ Alt DB Curl~ 100x10/ 40x6, 110x10/ 35x9, 110x10/ 35x6 drop 25x6
IsoRow~ 90x15


----------



## BrotherIron

Skipped training on Friday.  Went to Six Flags... was ok. 40% of the park isn't open yet probably due to ticket sales being down and the fact people would rather sit on their fat ass than work.

Trained today (everything done in under an hour).  Will be doing OHP and sleds tomorrow.

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY3
SQUAT
Speed Squat w/ SSB +110chain~ 125+Cx3, 175+Cx3, 215+Cx3, 265+Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3, +Cx3
_1:30 rest and I was tired so I wore my belt_
Standing GM w/ SSB~ 125x3, 175x3, 205+Cx3, 225+Cx3, 245+Cx3, 265+Cx3
Hack Squat SS Leg Ext~ 90x10/ 90x15, 115x8/ 90x15, 135x8/ 90x15
GHR~ BWx10, monster mini x11


----------



## BrotherIron

Since I'm going to train OHP tomorrow at 7:30am, no need to train it today as well.  Going to rest and get prepared for tomorrow since classes begin again.

Time to get ready for 4 months of hell... I mean classes.


----------



## BrotherIron

What a shit show of a day but it's over... Got in to train at 10pm.  In and out quick because the gym closes quick. Shoulder wasnt happy but I'm not surprised since training was rushed.

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x8, 115x3, 140x2, 160x2, 180x2, fdrop 140x8
Standing PinPress~ 135x3, 155x3, 175x3, 195x2
Lateral Raise Machine~ 70x12, x12, x12/ 40x12
Rear Delt Raise~ 16x15, 11x15
CloseGripBench Machine~ 45x10, 60x8, 75x8, 55x10
OH Tri Ext (Cable)~ 33x12/12, x10/10


----------



## BrotherIron

Not my best day but still clocked in and did work.  Knee felt a bit soft (twingy) so I cut my deficit deads short.  I didn't wear my knee sleeves on squats and I think I should have.  Won't make that mistake again.

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Speed Pulls +chain +monster mini~ 135+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 265+Bx3, 265+B+C x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1:30min rest
Box Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 325x5, 355x5, 385x6
Deficit Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 325x3, 355x3
HexBar Row~ 75x10, 100x10, x10, x10/ 75x10/ 50x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Took it a bit easy on conditioning yesterday.  Knee was still a bit soft so lightened the load but didn't wear a sleeve.  I want it ready for Friday... heavy squats.

Also, I may throw  3rd conditioning day back in because my diet isn't as tight now that I'm in school.  I make the best decisions of what available but what's available isn't always great.

Conditioning:
Sled Drags (walking backwards)~ 45lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft ( 8 sets )
1:45min rest
Sled Drags (lateral walking; side step)~ 90lbs x110ft, 45lbs x110ft
1min rest


----------



## BrotherIron

It's SS's birthday today so that means A LOT of bad eating and hopefully I'll be able to make time to study.  

One of my classes, Micro 3840, is heavy in Organic Chem and the first one happened as the pademic took place so I didn't learn it as well as I should have which means going downtown for office hours for help and A LOT of studying.  My other class Animal Bio, 3800, is easy as fuck (THANK GOD).


----------



## Trendkill

Organic chem is no joke.  Probably the most difficult course I've ever taken.  

Enjoy the birthday with Sister Steel.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Organic chem is no joke.  Probably the most difficult course I've ever taken.
> 
> Enjoy the birthday with Sister Steel.


Org 1 and 2 were BRUTAL.  Interestingly enough this MicoBio Class doesn't have it listed as a prereq so lets see if he tones it down since a large portion of the class have not taken Org 1.

I know I'll probably be downon campus on Thurs or Fridays seeing this prof.  Whatever it takes is my moto.


----------



## BrotherIron

Press day was ok.  I pushed a bit more.  Still limited by this shoulder, and always will be most likely.

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle+70lbs chain~ 75+Cx4, 115+Cx4, 165+Cx4, 195+Cx4, 225+Cx4
PinPress w/ axle+70lbs chain~ 165+Cx3, 195+Cx3, 225+Cx3, 250+Cx3
JM Press/ KB Curl~ 105x10, 125x10, 145x10/ 30x9, x9, x9
OHP Machine (plateloaded) each arm~ 70x10, 80x10, 90x10, 100x10
CloseGrip Pulldown~ 100x10, 110x10, x10
IsoRow~ 115x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Another easy leg day. Since it's a reset, I won't get to "test my real singles for months". At least right now I can really work my assisting work which is how I originally built my big squat in the first place. Felt good to GM 285x3 today. I haven't done that in a while. Need it in the 3's to push the boundaries of what I want.

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY4
SQUAT
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x1, 385x1, 435x1, 485x1, 475+45lbs chain x1
Standing GM~ 125x5, 215x4, 240x4, 265x4, 285x3
Hack Squat/ Leg Ext~ 115x10/ 90x15, 135x10/ 90x15, 160x8/ 90x15
GHR~ monster mini x10, x10, x8


----------



## Trendkill

That 485 went up smooth and easy.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> That 485 went up smooth and easy.


Thanks.

I wasn't worried about hitting it.  That's a weight I can do whenever I want now. I decided to add the chain set after to make a bit more fun. That is the 1 day I really look forward to.


----------



## BrotherIron

I've reached an issue with my weighted carries.  After the 20kg KB there is a 24kg KB and that's almost an 10lbs increase per hand.  Thinking of trying the additional weight with a 2min hold/ 2min BW walk and perform that for a total of 24min. I would work to increase the time over time.  I know I cant hold it for 5min straight to begin with.

*CONDITIONING:*
Weighted Carries; 44lbs KB (each hand)
26min Total Time
10min @ 6% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
10min @ 4% incline and 3mph; 5min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 5min bodyweight only
6min @ 2% incline and 3mph; 3min w/ 44lbs KB per hand and 3min bodyweight only

Single Arm weighted carries; 70lbs KB
2 walks; 100+ft (per hand)
1min rest


----------



## BrotherIron

Going to rest, eat, study of course... and try to spend some time with the wifey.  Happy wife... you know the rest.

Enjoying my whole day off from training/ conditioning.


----------



## BrotherIron

Recovery week which I planned it this way as this is the 1st true week of school and I need to get everything dialed in.  Early morning training and early morning conditioning tomorrow.

My MicroBio 3840 is crazy. It's a mix of org chem, bio, and physics so needless to say I'm busy with that class.

WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 95x7, 110x7
Standing PinPress~ 125x7, x7
Lateral Raise Machine~ 40x15, x15 (slow eccentric)
Bench Machine~ 45x12, x12 (slow eccentric)
Cable Tri OH Ext~ 21x15/10 (2 sets)


----------



## Trendkill

BrotherIron said:


> My MicroBio 3840 is crazy. It's a mix of org chem, bio, and physics so needless to say I'm busy with that class.


can’t they mix a little calculus in there too just for fun?  Sounds like one hell of a class.  What degree are you working towards?


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> can’t they mix a little calculus in there too just for fun?  Sounds like one hell of a class.  What degree are you working towards?



Working towards Bio w/ concentration in MicroBio w/ a minor in Chem.


----------



## BrotherIron

Well... the other pup was in the ER this morning so no cardio for me today.  I got to class on time but didn't get up early like I was supposed to.... insert kick to the balls.  

Thankfully it's a recovery week but I'll make it up this weekend.  I'll train tomorrow and Fri.  Then I'll perform weighted carries on Sat and Sled Pulls on Sun.  

I guess today was my rest day, HA.  Rest... sure.


----------



## BrotherIron

Forgot to post Tues training.  Fast in and out.  I try to NEVER miss a lifting session but as you saw I'll have to juggle my conditioning (which is ok... I guess).

WAVE1 WEEK 5 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x5, 225x5, 265x5, 295x5
BoxSquat~ 135x5, 225x5, x5
Deficit Deadlift~ 255x5, x5
HexBar Rows~ 60x15, x15
Hammer Curl~ 25x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

3/4 way through my recovery week.  Body feels good but mind is tired but that's due to classes beginning and already having quizzes and write-up w/ sources cited.  This is going to be a long semester.

WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle +70lbs chain~ 95+Cx5, 115+Cx5, 135+Cx5, 165+Cx5
Pin Press w/ axle +70lbs chain~ 165+Cx5, x5
JM Press~ 95x10, x10
Shoulder Press Machine~ 60x12, x12
NarrowGrip Pulldown~ 70x18
IsoRow~ 90x18


----------



## BrotherIron

Also had an epiphany... Thinking of going to PA school after this.


----------



## BrotherIron

Hit legs quick and then stuffed myself as any southerner would.... chik fil a. chicken sandwhich, 12 count nug, 2 large waffle fries, and finished it off with ice cream. I do enjoy my high days with 2 cheat meals (that was just 1 of the 2).

WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY4
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5
Standing GM~ 185x7, x7
Walking Lunge~ turf (down& back) 2 sets
Seated Leg Curl~ 100x15, 120x15
Leg Ext~ 85x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Well... Fuck.  Failed a quiz in my MicroBio class.  Got a 100 on 1 and a 60 on the other. I psyched myself out on the 2nd one.  I realize I need to relax a bit and just do my best ( I should have gotten an 80).  I'll work to do better.  Got an 89 on my zoology quiz but I can take it again and did it quick so I'm not worried about that class or quiz.  I have to invest more in this MicroBio class b/c of the stacked nature of the class (bio, chem, and physics in 1 class).


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Weighted Carries on Treadmill
44lbs KB in each hand
28min Total Time
10min, 6% incline, 3mph:  5min w/ KB & 5min w/out KB
10min, 4% incline, 3mph:  5min w/ KB & 5min w/out KB
8min, 2% incline, 3mph:  4min w/ KB & 4min w/out KB

1-Arm Weighted Carries
70lbs KB 
2 sets; 150ft per hand 2min rest.


----------



## BrotherIron

Ran out of time before I could finish.  Wanted to perform 1 more lateral sled drag and then some box jumps on a 24" box or maybe a bit higher.

Conditioning:
Sled Drags
Sleg Drags (walkingin front of sled)~ 90lbs x100ft, 140lbs x100ft ( 2 sets ),  160lbs x100ft ( 3 sets), 180lbs x100ft ( 3 sets ), 140lbs x100ft ( 1 set )
2min rest betw sets
Sled Drags (walking laterally)~ 90lbs x100ft ( 1 set )


----------



## BrotherIron

Found a fun song to do conditioning to:


----------



## BrotherIron

Starting wave 2.  Not a bad start other than I'm sinking in this MicroBio 3800 class.  I may have to drop it since the prof isn't teaching (literally came to class and asked what we would all like to talk about... fucking crazy).

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 135x4, 155x4, 175x4, fdrop 135x8
Standing PushPress~ 185, 210, 235
Lateral Raise/ Face Pull~ 50x10/ 50x20 (3 sets)
BenchMachine~ 95x10, 115x10, 135x10
Cable OH Tri Ext~ 33x12, x12

Solid day of pulling. I was happy with how it went.  Still want to work on wedging harder and getting my hips a bit higher.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 365x1, 410x1, 455x2, 435+Chain x1
deads were easy. could have pulled more than a double but I only needed a single.
Sumo Pull (speed) +chian +band~ 225+C+Bx3, 265+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
OlyFront Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x3
HexBar Row~ 75x10, 110x10, x10, x10/ 75x10
Incline Curl~ 30x10, 35x8


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench w/ axle +74lbs chain~ 140+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1:30 rest
Pin Press w/ axle +74lbs chain~ 165+Cx3, 190+Cx3, 215+Cx3, 240+Cx3
JM Press/ KB Biceps Curl~ 100x10, 120x10, 140x10, fdrop 120x12/ 30x8 (3sets), 15x20
Plate Loaded OHP (each arm(~ 70x10, 80x10, 90x10, 100x10
MagGrip (middle) Pulldown~ 100x12, 120x10, x10
LowCable Row~ 100x12, x12


Have a dinner to attend this evening so had to squat at the commercial gym.  Better than nothing.  At least they have a TPB.  I do prefer my TSB though.
WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY4
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x7, 365x7, 415x7
_learned I don't like using a 45lbs bar when back squatting_
Standing GM~ 135x4, 185x4, 210x4, 235x4, 270x4
HackSquat (each side)~ 90x7, 115x7, 135x7, 160x7
Seated Leg Curl~ 100x10, 120x10, 140x10, 160x10
Lying Leg Curl~ 50x12, 70x10


----------



## IronSoul

Good shit in here Brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Good shit in here Brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

I hope it sparks some ideas for everyone who pops in here.... especially the conditioning (weighted carries & sled pulls).


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Weighted Carries
44lbs KB in each hand walking on treadmill, 24min Total Time
10min Time: 6% Incline, 3mph - 5min w/ KB, 5min w/out (bodyweight)
10min Time: 4% Incline, 3mph - 5min w/ KB, 5min w/out (bodyweight)
4min Time: 2% Incline, 3mph - 4min w/ KB. 0min w/out (bodyweight)

1-Arm Weighted Carries, Total Time ~10min
70lbs KB in 1 hand, down & back turf 2x with each hand (over 100ft per hand)
1:30min rest between sets, 3sets performed

Weighted Carries
53lbs KB in each hand
1:30 Time, 0% incline, walking on turf - 1:30min w/ KB
Did this set just to see how it felt as this is the heaviest KB and the next for me to use (the heaviest pair I should say)


----------



## BrotherIron

Well 4 more weeks and I'll know whether I stay in this MicrBio class or not.  I'm waiting till the drop date so I can get all the lecture notes/ slides, etc up to the midterm.  If I drop it, I can study all this material for next semester and prepare.  Sounds crazy but I hate not being prepared and if I drop it, I want nothing less than an A.


----------



## BrotherIron

Training went well today.  Trained at 10am which is ideal for me.  1 meal and wide awake.  I'll perform OHP on Sat AM.

Couldn't do HexBar Rows b/c some jackass wedged it into the bar holder.  Fucktard.

Conv and sumo pulls felt great.  Bar moved fast and I was in good positions for both.  Working on wedging better and hips higher in conv pulls.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY1 (should be day 2)
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 295x7, 340x7, 385x8
Sumo Deadlift~ 225x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3, 405x3, 435x3
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 235x5, 265x5, 295x5
_should have performed a 185 set_
BentOver Row~ 185x7, 205x7, 225x7


----------



## BrotherIron

Late night sled pulling.  Not ideal but need to stick to my schedule... at least to what I'm doing each day.

Conditioning:
Sled Drags (backwards)~ 45lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 115lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft (2 sets), 160lbs x110ft (2 sets), 180lbs x110ft (2 sets), 160lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft
1:45sec rest betw sets
Sled Drag (lateral)~ 90lbs x110ft (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

I have an exam in this Micro class on Monday.  It is covering 6 chptrs but what's funny is the last chaptr's module won't be released until the day of the exam.... so, I guess everyone won't know that portion of the exam.  I complained in class, raised the question asking him his logic and he deflected and continued with class.  The students are brain dead in here.  They don't pay attention, nor do they seem to care.

Found out he gives a large curve on the exam but who cares... I want to learn the material since this is my area of study.

The class is fascinating though how it melds physics, chem, and bio all into 1 class.  I just need a competent prof.


----------



## BrotherIron

Switched my OHP and Bench days.  Had to due to time constraints.  Had to get through training fast but got something done.  Not what I wanted but at least got something in and on the books.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY2 (should be 1)
OHP/ Bench
Z-Press (speed)~ 110x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, 3
Standing OHP~ Strict 155x4, 175x4, 195x4, Push 215x4, 235x2 
Lateral Raise Machine~ 70x15, x15, x15 drop 50x10 drop 30x10 drop 10x15
CGBP Machine (each arm)~ 70x8, 85x8, 70x8
Face Pull~ 40x25 (1 set)


----------



## BrotherIron

Hell Yeah! Had a FANTASTIC Squat Day.  Smoked my squats.... which I knew I would but today was great b/c I hit a PR in GM's (290x3) and I also managed to move up to the light band on GHR's.  These 2 things are milestones for me and indicative that when I go heavy on squats, it'll be worth mentioning.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 145x3, 225x3, 325x3, 365x4, 415x4, 465x4, 435+55lbs chain x3
Standing GM w/ SSB~ 125x5, 175x3, 215x4, 240x4, 265x4, 290x3
HackSquat SS Leg Ext~ 90x8/90x15, 115x8/90x15, 135x8/90x12, 160x7/90x12
GHR~ monster mini x10, light band x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Continuing to plug along in this MIcroBio class. I have an exam on Monday so we'll see how it goes.  

Had to train at the commercial gym for bench and I refuse to bench on their shitty razor edge pad so I did all plate loaded machine work; decline, CGBP, JM Press (on shitty bench), OH Ext Tris, NarrowGrip (MagGrip) Pulldown, IsoRow. Nothing worth mentioning.

It appears I'll be at the school every Thurs so my bench on Thurs will be early morning since I'll be at the university at 1pm.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good luck on your exam bro!


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good luck on your exam bro!


Thanks! Only direction to go and that's forward.  Studying everyday to give it my best.


----------



## BrotherIron

Fuck that exam...

Conditioning:
Weighted Carries on Treadmill 24kg KB (each hand)
20min Total Time
10min - 3mph, 6% Incline; 2:30min KB carries & then 2:30min Bodyweight (2 sets)
10min - 3mph, 4% Incline; 2:30min KB carries & then 2:30min Bodyweight (2 sets)
The weight increase made it impossible to hold onto the KB for anything longer than 2:30min. It was peeling my hands open. I'll be at this weight for a while.

Weighted Carries on Turf 70lbs KB (single hand)
5min Total Time
1:30 -  turf, 70lbs for 200ft each hand
1:30 -  turf, 70lbs for 200ft each hand


----------



## BrotherIron

Shit day in terms of my test but a decent vertical pressing day.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 135x3, 155x2, 175x1, 195x1, 210x1
PushPress~ 190x3, 215x3, 240x2
LateralRaise Machine SS FacePull~ 80x12, x12, x12/ 60x10/ 40x10/ 20x10 SS 40x20, x20
PlateLoaded CGBP (each arm)~ 60x8, 75x8, 90x8, 70x8
CableOH Tri Ext~ 33x10/10, 10/10


----------



## Trendkill

That Z press was great.  That exercise is not easy.

Guessing the microbio make up test was no bueno?


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> That Z press was great.  That exercise is not easy.
> 
> Guessing the microbio make up test was no bueno?


I took the exam on Monday. Not excited to see what I got. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> I took the exam on Monday. Not excited to see what I got. I'll have to wait and see.


I hate that feeling. Nothing worse than studying your ass off and thinking you're gonna ace a test then walking out like wtf where did they get those questions from?


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> I hate that feeling. Nothing worse than studying your ass off and thinking you're gonna ace a test then walking out like wtf where did they get those questions from?


I can tell you where this guy gets them from... the MCAT. He told us that was the case.


----------



## BrotherIron

Well... I don't know yet what I made in my MicroBio exam but I found out in the AnimalBio class 2 got 100's and the 3rd highest grade was a 78.

The prof posted the grades and I'm one of the 2 who got the 100.  

This solidifies that when I'm registering for classes, I'm going to chose female profs. They don't have the ego, attitude, and just do a better job teaching.

My Micro prof was almost laughing when he told us how bad his 2 classes did.  For some reason our agony is humorous to him. I want to show him and manage to get a good grade but I have to see what I got and then like I said I'll decide on Oct 11th.


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> Thanks
> 
> I hope it sparks some ideas for everyone who pops in here.... especially the conditioning (weighted carries & sled pulls).



Absolutely man. I’m loving it. I need the conditioning bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> My Micro prof was almost laughing when he told us how bad his 2 classes did.  For some reason our agony is humorous to him.


What a dick!

I had some really good teachers in college and grad school. Some classes I'll never forget.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> What a dick!
> 
> I had some really hood teachers in college and grad school. Some classes I'll never forget.


Yup.  

The other prof is a woman and I'm convinced women make better profs. She was like... I don't understand why everyone did so poorly on the exam??? Then she said.. it's her fault b/c there must be a disconnect so she'll count another exam twice.  She also said she'll find how to bridge the gap so everyone gets the information.  That showed me she actually gives a shit and wants the students to learn.


----------



## BrotherIron

Another late night conditioning session.  That's one of the perks with the commercial gym... it's open till 11pm and they have 2 turfs so I can go after work.

Conditioning:
Sled Drags (behind me)~ 45lbs x100ft, 90lbs x100ft, 140lbs x100ft, 160lbs x100ft ( 3 sets ), 180lbs x100ft ( 3 sets ), 160lbs x100ft, 140lbs x100ft.
1:45sec rest in betw sets.  

Lateral Sled Drags~ 25lbs x100ft

The sled I used yesterday is much harder than a prowler. It has 4 skids on it and seems to cause more friction thus making it more difficult to pull. I'm ok with that though b/c I want to increase the intensity of the session.


----------



## BrotherIron

Hadn't eaten all day so of course, training was going to suck but at least I got it done.

Shoulder cooperates some days and others it say Fuck you. I added a small amount of chain. I'll think I'll add another small amount of chain in the next 2 weeks. 

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Flat Bench w/ axle +75chain~ 115+Cx5, 175+Cx6, 200+Cx6, 225+Cx6
PinPress " "~ 185+Cx5, 210+Cx5, 235+Cx3, 185+Cx6
JM Press~ 100x8, 120x8, 140x8, 150x8, 100x12
OHP PlateLoaded (each arm)~ 70x8, 80x8, 90x8, 100x8
MedGrip Pulldown~ 110x12, 130x10, x10
LowCable Row~ 110x10, 130x10, 150x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't train at my normal gym but got it done at the commercial gym. Going to take a med set of chain from my main gym so if I perform speed squats again I have the correct total tension to add to the bar.  275+1chain +1monster mini wasn't enough tension.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY4
SQUAT
Speed Squat +monster mini +45lbs chain~ 135+B+Cx3, 185+B+Cx3, 225+B+Cx3, 275+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Standing GM~ 135x4, 185x4, 230x4, 250x4, 280x4
HackSquat~ 90x7, 115x7, 135x7, 160x7
Leg Ext~ 125x12, x12, x12
Lying Leg Curl~ 70x10, 80x10, 90x10
Seated Leg Curl~ 90x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

More conditioning... These weighted carries on a treadmill are murder.

WEIGHTED CARRIES (CONDITIONING)
24kg KB (53lbs) in each hand
Total Time 24min
10min; 6% incline 3mph - 2:30min holding KB & 2:30min BW only (2x)
10min; 4% incline 3mph - 2:30min holding KB & 2:30min BW only (2x)
4min; 2% incline 3mph - 2min holding KB & 2min BW only (1x)

70lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time 6min
2min; 0% incline walking on turf - 200ft per hand (3x)


----------



## BrotherIron

For those wanting to try weighted carries... CHALK is a MUST.  You will not be able to hold shit for a period of time without chalk. You're going to sweat and the KB, bar, DB, etc is going to pull your hands open.  Even with chalk, my hands and forearms are fried when I'm done and even in between weighted holds you can see me opening and closing my fingers to get blood flow and try to relax them a bit before the next set of weighted carries.


----------



## BrotherIron

Late night training.  Not the best but a bad day training always trumps missing a workout.  Gonna eat and rest for tomorrow's pull day.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x7, 120x7, 140x7, 160x7
Push Press~ 185x3, 205x3, 225x4
Lateral Raise Machine SS FacePull~ 80x12/ 44x20, 80x10 drop 60x10 drop 40x10/ 44x15
PlateLoaded Incline Bench (each arm)~ 45x10, 70x8, 80x8, 90x8, fdrop 70x10
OH Tri Ext (cable)~ 33x15/ 12, 38x10/ 10, 38x10/ 10
rope open for first and rope touching for second. burns the triceps.


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid training and ate sushi after... Interesting though, I strained my neck (left side) and front squats seem to aggravate it.  I know stupid but I'm not going to stop training.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Speed Dead +40lbs chain +mini band~ 135+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 275+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3,x 3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30min rest betw sets_
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x3
Sumo Dead~ 225x3, 315x3, 365x3, 405x3, 435x3
HexBar Row~ 110x7, x7, x7/ 75x10
High Row~ 75x10, 85x10
Incline Curl~ 35x7, x7/ 25x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Another late night conditioning session:

Sled Drags Backwards~ 140lbs x100ft, 170lbs x100ft (2 sets), 190lbs x100ft (2 sets), 210lbs x100ft (2 sets), 190lbs x100ft, 170lbs x100ft, 150lbs x100ft, 140lbs x100ft 

1:45sec rest betw sets. 

Pulling a sled backwards really pumps up my quads.  Also works on ankle mobility and tractions my back to.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Man I'm not receiving notifications for many of the threads I try to follow.

I have more fat around my external obliques (around the back from love handles) than I do abdominal fat.

I know that we cannot really target where the fat comes off but I was hoping you could recommend a lift or exercise I can use to target external obliques. Maybe one for internal obliques too.


----------



## BrotherIron

You hold fat around the kidney area.  Like you said you can't spot reduce fat but I really like stadiums ad sprints for tightening up the midsection.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day. Trained by myself so I couldn't push like I wanted but still pushed a bit.  Put 75lbs chain on the axle today.  Going to add more next block so probably 80lbs total next block.  Gotta stay smart when the bar is in that lowered position.

Weighed in at 243 so happy with where I'm sitting at.  Don't really wanna go lower than 242 and don't want to sit higher than 245 (unless I get back on).

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/ axle +chain~ 75+Cx3, 115+Cx3, 175+Cx3, 205+Cx3, 235+Cx3, slingshot 255+Cx3
PinPress w/ axle +chain~ 185+Cx3, 205+Cx3, 225+Cx3, slingshot 245+Cx3
JM Press w/ axle~ 75x12, 105x10, 125x10, 145x8, fdrop 115x12
PlateLoaded OHP (each arm)~ 45x15, 80x8, 90x8, 100x8, 110x7
MedGrip Pulldown~ 120x10, x10, 130x10
LowCabe Row~ 100x10, 120x10, 120x0


----------



## BrotherIron

Short, quick training session today.  Squatted, GM'd, and GHR'd and had to leave.  Still not a bad session in under an hour.

Posted vids of my squats and top GHR.  I was happy to see my GM moved faster than it felt.  Time to up it to 300+. Gotta get my front squat to 365 and then I'll be in business.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY4
SQUAT
B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x1, 365x1, 395x1, 445x1, 495x1, 475+50lbs chain x1
GoodMorning w/ SSB~ 125x4, 215x4, 245x4, 275x4, 295x4
GHR~ light (orange band) x10, x10, x10


----------



## Thewall

How you liking that z press. Haven’t done that one in a while. Should add that one in


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Short, quick training session today.  Squatted, GM'd, and GHR'd and had to leave.  Still not a bad session in under an hour.
> 
> Posted vids of my squats and top GHR.  I was happy to see my GM moved faster than it felt.  Time to up it to 300+. Gotta get my front squat to 365 and then I'll be in business.
> 
> WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY4
> SQUAT
> B. Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x1, 365x1, 395x1, 445x1, 495x1, 475+50lbs chain x1
> GoodMorning w/ SSB~ 125x4, 215x4, 245x4, 275x4, 295x4
> GHR~ light (orange band) x10, x10, x10


Have you front squated more than 365 in the past?


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> Have you front squated more than 365 in the past?


Yes, my best was 455 for singles after primary movement but that was back when I was Oly lifting.  

After, I used to hit 405 back when I was pulling 675.  So, I figure I want to easily hit 555 so I need to be back in the 365 range and to be honest I want to get back to 405.  All in time...


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Yes, my best was 455 for singles after primary movement but that was back when I was Oly lifting.
> 
> After, I used to hit 405 back when I was pulling 675.  So, I figure I want to easily hit 555 so I need to be back in the 365 range and to be honest I want to get back to 405.  All in time...


My squat has always been fked. Squat 405-425 ATG but only squated 545-575 in wraps lol


----------



## BrotherIron

Thewall said:


> How you liking that z press. Haven’t done that one in a while. Should add that one in


Z-pressed are my favorite OHP lift. I can't go as heavy as I would like with push press so I feel this is the next best thing and I get to hit more than 1 thing when I perform z-presses.  

I'll be adding microbands or chains to my z-presses here soon.


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> My squat has always been fked. Squat 405-425 ATG but only squated 545-575 in wraps lol


For me, I could only get around 60lbs additionally from my wraps.  I was never very good at getting the most out of my equipment.  Had a friend who could get 100lbs out of his wraps.

So right now, I know I could squat 585-600 w/ wraps but I'd like to get to 585 in just sleeves.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> For me, I could only get around 60lbs additionally from my wraps.  I was never very good at getting the most out of my equipment.  Had a friend who could get 100lbs out of his wraps.
> 
> So right now, I know I could squat 585-600 w/ wraps but I'd like to get to 585 in just sleeves.


I didnt find out till years later my wraps were weak but feel they felt strong to me lol. i never went over 495 bare knee but did it once beltless so I couldnt have been getting much out of them. 

FYI: your log has convienced me to try some GPP stuff after leg days. Maybe even more workouts idk but imma try it


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> I didnt find out till years later my wraps were weak but feel they felt strong to me lol. i never went over 495 bare knee but did it once beltless so I couldnt have been getting much out of them.
> 
> FYI: your log has convienced me to try some GPP stuff after leg days. Maybe even more workouts idk but imma try it


You have to start with something light and easy and then progressively move up the wraps meaning after a while use a heavier wrap, wrap yourself tighter, and eventually have someone wrap you.  You cannot wrap yourself tight.  I will argue that with anyone.  If you want a 100% wrap, you have to be wrapped by someone.  That is probably the most painful feeling you'll experience but you learn to love it.

My wraps were more elastic and less cast like but than again I'm a med stance squatter and not a wide stance so I never really liked cast like wraps.  My favorite wraps were the Titan THP's.  I transitioned to the Sig Gold but there were more cast like and I didn't get more from them.

I'm not sure I'll ever go back to wraps to be honest b/c imho they work best with a mono.  Fuck walking out with wraps... been there, done that and didn't like it.  I'd rather walk out with sleeves.

I'm a big believer in GPP.  I was able to get through my whole workout with dynamic warm up, brining out my shit, training, and putting it all back up in an hour so my training was probably 45 min tops.  Better recovery means you don't need to take as long of breaks in between sets to recover.


----------



## PZT

Yeah I didn’t know any better. Wish I would have just bought sleeves back then. Agreed on someone wrapping you. 

I failed on conditioning. Legs were to pumped and ended up doing sissy treadmill cardio lol.


----------



## Trendkill

Better GPP will have a profound effect not just on recovery but on your overall training efficiency. I am slowly building up my conditioner base after too many years of neglect. This has been largely influenced by Brotheriron’s log.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Better GPP will have a profound effect not just on recovery but on your overall training efficiency. I am slowly building up my conditioner base after too many years of neglect. This has been largely influenced by Brotheriron’s log.



I've learned that as well.  When I was in my 20's I thought it was a waste and would cut into my size.  My old Oly coach would say every man should be 300lbs once in their life so I trained, ate, trained, and ate more.  Never did I realize that I couldn't jog a mile or even walk up 3 floors of stairs.

It also took time for me to learn and realize that cardio can be more than just the conventional bullshit so many do.  Instead of a treadmill, push a prowler.  Or, if you want to walk on the treadmill grab some KB and walk.  I'm going to slowly start incorporating yolk walks back into my training.  Nothing like basically walking with a squat rack on your back to build strength and raise that heart rate.  



PZT said:


> Yeah I didn’t know any better. Wish I would have just bought sleeves back then. Agreed on someone wrapping you.
> 
> I failed on conditioning. Legs were to pumped and ended up doing sissy treadmill cardio lol.



Sleeves are just easier, not necessarily better.  I like them b/c they don't help as much but I'll be honest if I had access to a monolift I'd be wrapping again at least 1x a month.  Love stacking those plate on the squat bar.  People's eye open morso knowing you're going to get under it and take it for a ride.  I live for that shit but I've always had a screw lose.

Next time you hop onto the treadmill, grab 2, 20lbs KB and walk with them. Try to hold onto them for as long as you can and then set them down and walk without them for the same time.  Repeat and let me know how you fee.


----------



## BrotherIron

Interesting fun fact... my Micro Class has had the name changed to Molecular Cellular Bio.  So, now it follows what we're being tested on.

More fun facts... still don't have my fucking test 1 grade and the drop date is in 7 days.  This fucker is going to make me drop without even knowing at this rate.

I did find a prof who teaches it with good reviews and grades.  Funny, it's also a woman making my observation to see more like a reality.


----------



## BrotherIron

These 24kg KB are kicking my ass. It's going to take some time to get my time where I want. At 2:30min my hands are peeled open. I may drop down to 20Kg for my recovery week.

WEIGHTED CARRIES (CONDITIONING)
24kg KB (53lbs) in each hand
Total Time 24min
10min; 6% incline 3mph - 2:30min holding KB & 2:30min BW only (2x)
10min; 4% incline 3mph - 2:30min holding KB & 2:30min BW only (2x)
4min; 2% incline 3mph - 2min holding KB & 2min BW only (1x)

70lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time 5min
2:30min; 0% incline walking on turf - 200ft per hand (2x)


----------



## BrotherIron

Out of it today.  Forgot to train.  Will train on Sat AM for OHP.

Got a 51 on exam1. He added a 25pt curve so a 76. That's not good. I can't have anything less than a B for my core classes so I'm not sure I'll stay in this class.  Going to see him on Wed AM and talk to him and see if I should stay or go.


----------



## Trendkill




----------



## BrotherIron

Active recovery is short and sweet.  Eating a bit more to aid in recovery this week.  Have an exam on Mon for Adv. Animal Bio.

WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY2
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x5, 315x5
Oly Front Squat~ 135x5, 185x5, x5
Sumo Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x5, x5
HexBar Row~ 60x10, 70x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Sled Drags (behind me)~ 45 x200ft, 90lbs x100ft (2 sets), 135lbs x100ft (2 sets), 160lbs x100ft (2 sets), 185lbs x100ft (3 sets), 160lbs x100ft, 135lbs x100ft
2min rest betw sets

Not going crazy since it's recovery week but since I'm being liberal with Kcal I did decide to do more sets.


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x7, 105x7, 125x7
Standing StrictPress~ 145x7, x7
LateralRaise Machine~ 50x15, x15
Incline Bench PlateLoaded (each arm)~ 55x8, x8
Cable OH TriExt~ 22x15 rope apart/ x15 rope toughing (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY3
SQUAT
B.Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 285x7, 315x7
Standing GM~ 135x7, 185x7, x7
HackSquat~ 90x7, x7
Lying Leg Curl~ 50x12, x12

Conditioning tomorrow.  I may do an abridged bench/ ohp day.  Not sure yet.


----------



## BrotherIron

Took it easy today to give my grip a break since it's a recovery week.  I'll go back to 24kg on the Treadmill and the 1 arm carries w/ 70lbs  next week.

CONDITIONING: (Weighted Carries)
20kg KB (44lbs) in each hand
Total Time 30min
10min; 6% incline 3mph - 5min holding KBs & 5min BW only 
10min; 4% incline 3mph - 5min holding KBs & 5min BW only
10min; 2% incline 3mph - 5min holding KBs & 5min BW only

53lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time 5min
2:30min; 0% incline walking on turf - 200ft per hand (2x)


----------



## BrotherIron

Thinking of switching to Tues, Wed, Fri, Sat for lifting.  Monday is a difficult day for me so I'm thinking of putting OHP/ Bench on Wed and Bench/ OHP on Sat.

Monday seems to be the day my profs want to give exams so I find it difficult to train that day.


----------



## BrotherIron

Learned a valuable lesson today... if the bands don't feel equal in tension.  Get rid of them and stop asap.  Slightly tweaked my left groin area but doesn't feel bad.  Gave the bands to the gym and informed them no to use them together.  Still not a bad day.  Pulled 465x2 easily and 455+ 40lbs chain easily.

Cut the workout short after the banded box squats.  Performed some horizontal and vertical rows.  Finished with hammer curls.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x1, 315x1, 375x1, 415x1, 465x2, 455+40chainx1
Speed Box Squat +bands+chain~ 135+B+Cx3, 225+B+Cx3, 265+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3
Deficit Dead~ skipped
HexBar Row~ 75x10, 100x10, x10, x10
High Row~ 90x12, x12, x12
Hammer Curl~ 40x10, x10/ 25x7, 40x10/ 25x6

Will play it by ear and see how I feel Friday when I squat. It's a light day so I think it's just 415x7.  I may cut my reps short or maybe take out the top set and keep the 7's.  We'll see.


----------



## Trendkill

Sucks when that happens.  I've tried marking mine with the date I purchased them but the ink always wears off.  Even with sharpie.  There has to be a better way....

Hope the groin thing is minor and heals quickly.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Sucks when that happens.  I've tried marking mine with the date I purchased them but the ink always wears off.  Even with sharpie.  There has to be a better way....
> 
> Hope the groin thing is minor and heals quickly.



It's doesn't feel bad and hasn't gotten worse so I'm wagering I'll be squatting on Friday.  I'll just wear some compression shorts and put a good deal of red hot on the area.

This is one reason why I like chains.  They are always the same additional weight so never wondering.


----------



## BrotherIron

First, I decided to just move my OHP to Sunday instead of trying to get it in on Monday.  Monday would be great but it's not 100% sustainable so not gonna keep it.  I'll move weighted carries to Sat and Sun will be OHP/ Bench day. I have been eating more on Sundays anyways so the extra Kcal will go to good use.

CONDITIONING:
Sled Drags (big wide steps w/ harness)~ 45 x200ft, 90bs x100ft (4 sets), 60lbs x200ft (4 sets)
1:30 min rest

Just wanted to get blood flow to the area and not overwork it. It was sore the next day but not hurting.  I'll probably keep it at 60lbs for the next week.

We'll see how I feel but I figure I'll squat tomorrow.  I may just kill my top set of 7.


----------



## BrotherIron

Going to perform OHP on Sunday.  I hate training on Sun but Monday won't happen.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY2
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench w/ axle +chain~ 75+Cx3, 115+Cx3, 145+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Floor Press w/ axle + chain~ 175+Cx5, 195+Cx5, 215+Cx4
OHP Plate Loaded~ 80x12, 90x12, 100x12
Mag Grip Pulldown~ 110x10, 120x10, x10
LowRow Cable~ 110x10, 120x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Groin didn't hurt but I did cut back on the intensity and weight.  Still, I'm happy 365x5 felt fine (no sleeves and no belt). I wanted to make sure my groin was ok so not compression shorts either.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5, 365x5
was supposed to do sets of 7 and end with 425 but cut weight and took out last set altogether
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 245x5, 265x5
Leg Ext~ 105x15, x15, x15
Seated Leg Curl~ 160x12, x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

I'll be ready to push it next week.  Just in time too.  Wanna start making waves in my lifting.  Since dieting hasn't been tight, I gotta up the intensity.


----------



## BrotherIron

Took it easy and used 35lbs KB for treadmill walks and 50lbs KB for single arm walks on the turf.  Really happy with how my groin feels. I'll up the weight next week.

CONDITIONING - WEIGHTED CARRIES
Total Time - 20min
10min; 6% incline 3mph - 5min holding KBs & 5min BW only
10min; 4% incline 3mph - 5min holding KBs & 5min BW only

50lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time 4min
1:30min; 0% incline walking on turf - 200ft per hand (2x)


----------



## BrotherIron

Great OHP day today.  Pushed my z-presses.  Didn't perform standing pin presses b/c I didn't want to aggravate my groin. I also didn't have any of my training equipment so I opted for an easier day and just push the z-presses.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x4, 115x4, 140x4, 160x4, 180x4, 190x3, fdrop 140x10
Plate Loaded OHP (each arrm)~ 70x8, 90x8, 105x8
Lat Raise Machine SS Face Pull~ 80x15/ 38x20 (3 sets)
Incline Bench Plate Loaded (each arm)~ 70x8, 82.5x8, 95x6, 70x12
Cable Tri OH Ext SS Biceps Curl~ 33x10/ x20 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Well, I haven't been on much this past week.  I'm preparing for an exam and I have a funeral to attend.  A lifter from my old team was killed when a driver wasn't paying attention and hit her while riding her motorcycle.  He didn't yield and t-boned her.  She was killed on impact.

I have trained this week.  I was able to get in some decent training despite the news.  I'll post it on here later but I wanted to let everyone know why I haven't been on all this week.

The funeral is tomorrow. Just about the worst way to bring the old team back together. Not looking forward to tomorrow to be honest.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Sorry to hear about your friend man. That sucks so bad. I know other motorcyclists that have been killed in similar circumstances.


----------



## Trendkill

That sucks to hear BI.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend man. That sucks so bad. I know other motorcyclists that have been killed in similar circumstances.


I was informed this week that my city is #1 for motorcycle accidents in the country. 

I'm just still in shock.  This girl was only 29yo.  Young and full of life and now she's gone.


----------



## CJ

I'm sorry bud. That was almost me once, it was the last time I rode.


----------



## wsmwannabe

BrotherIron said:


> Great OHP day today.  Pushed my z-presses.  Didn't perform standing pin presses b/c I didn't want to aggravate my groin. I also didn't have any of my training equipment so I opted for an easier day and just push the z-presses.
> 
> WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY4
> OHP/ BENCH
> Z-Press~ 85x4, 115x4, 140x4, 160x4, 180x4, 190x3, fdrop 140x10
> Plate Loaded OHP (each arrm)~ 70x8, 90x8, 105x8
> Lat Raise Machine SS Face Pull~ 80x15/ 38x20 (3 sets)
> Incline Bench Plate Loaded (each arm)~ 70x8, 82.5x8, 95x6, 70x12
> Cable Tri OH Ext SS Biceps Curl~ 33x10/ x20 (2 sets)


Holy shit, 190 on Z press? That’s pretty wild lol


----------



## BrotherIron

wsmwannabe said:


> Holy shit, 190 on Z press? That’s pretty wild lol


I've done 210 just last month and plan on hitting 225 for singles with it in time.  Just gotta be patient and employee a trick or 2 and it should happen again.


CJ275 said:


> I'm sorry bud. That was almost me once, it was the last time I rode.


This was a rough weekend.  I won't lie it was a terrible way to bring everyone back together.


Trendkill said:


> That sucks to hear BI.


Yeah, this is literally the reason why I don't ride.  Not because I can't, my father had several bikes when I was growing up.  I just won't risk it with how shitty the drivers are down here.


----------



## BrotherIron

Training this week was a bit abridged and lightened with my groin strain. Still managed to hit numbers I'm happy with and I'll slowly push harder next week.

Got sick over the weekend so skipped OHP day. I need to feel as good as possible for my exam tomorrow morning so I stayed home and rested.

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY 1, 2, & 3
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT DAY
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 305x7, 350x7, 395x7
BoxSquat (med box)~ 135x3, 185x5, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 355x3
Deficit Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3
High Row~ 90x10, x10, 110x10
Hammer Curl~ 40x10, x10, 40x10/ 25x10

BENCH/ OHP DAY
Flat Bench w/ axle +70lbs chain~75+Cx5, 115+Cx3, 175+Cx2, 205+Cx1, 235+Cx1, 265+Cx1, 285+Cx2 slingshot
Floor Press w/ axle +chain~ 135+Cx3, 165+Cx3, 185+Cx3, 205+Cx3, 225+Cx3
JM Press~ 105x10, 125x10, 145x10, 155x8
OHP Machine (each arm)~ 80x10, 90x10, 100x10
HighRow~ 110x10, 130x10, x10
LowRow~ 110x10, 130x10, x10

SQUAT DAY
B. Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 355x3, 395x3, 435x3, 465x3
_took these slow to make sure my groin was ok_
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 305x3
Sissy Squat w/ light band + 25lbs plate~ x15/ drop plate x10 (3 sets)
Leg Extension~ 125x10, x10, x10
Seated Leg Curl~ 140x15, 160x12, 140x15


----------



## BrotherIron

Took it easy since my groin isn't 100% but close to it. I would say in another week or so it'll will be 100% so I'll slowly push more and more.

Conditioning: 

Sled Pulls
Sled drag behind me
Light weight: 90lbs x120ft for 9 sets w/ 1:30 rest

Weighted Carries (did these at home so had to change it up)
25lbs KB+ 20lbs weighted vest:
12min Set: 3mph & 6.5incline: 8min KB w/ vest & 4min w/ just vest (2 sets so 24min Total Time)


----------



## BrotherIron

Groin felt good today so pushed it a bit.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 355x3, 395x3, 435x4, 425+40 chain x3
Box Squat +red mini +40chain (speed work)~ 135+B+Cx3, 185+B+Cx3, 225+B+Cx3, 255+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Deficit Dead (1/4" def)~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 355x3, 395x3
HexBarRow~ 75x10, 100x8, x8/ 75x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Still taking it easy on the sled pulls.  Don't want to reaggravate the groin.  I'm slowly adding weight each week.

CONDITIONING
SLED PULLS - Total time 20min
Sled Drags (sled behind me)~ 45lbs x100ft, 90lbs x100ft, 115lbs x100ft ( 7 sets)
1:45 sec rest

Making sure I'm taking large, wide steps to purposely pump blood into the region and work the affected area.  Next week I'll put 135 on it it and then after I'll 165-170 and be back to normal.


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid OHP day.  Shoulder is feeling good.  Elbow wasn't bad. Bar out in front on the 215 otherwise I would have gotten the 2nd rep. Feeling good, 225 will be mine again in the near future for Z-presses.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x5, 115x2, 140x2, 160x2, 180x2, 200x2, 215x1, frdop 160x8
Push Press~ 135x5, 185x3, 205x3, 225x3
LatRaise machine/ Face Pull~ 80x15/ 44x20 (3 sets)
InclineBench (plate loaded)~ 70x8, 82.5x8, 95x8, 70x10
Cable OH TriExt/ Hammer Curl~ 38x15/ x15 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Crazy how I have 45pages in this log. I don't feel like I've written that much in here. 

More than anything, I hope this log has helped open up some eyes, and hopefully taught some how to think outside the box. 

I forgot to mention that I got a giftcard for EliteFTS for my b-day. I'm thinking about picking up portable (spud inc strap) yoke straps (I'll be able to attach them to a bar and I can do yolk walks at my commercial gym.  Time to start doing yolks again. There are some others things I need to so I'll have sit and think about it.

I'll be honest, I don't know when I'll be able to break out the old steel one.


----------



## BrotherIron

Groin is feeling good but still kept it easy'ish today.  Wasn't able to train at my regular gym so hit up the commercial spot.  All in all not a bad day.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY3
SQUAT
B.Squat (speed) +mini(choked) +40chain~ 135+B+Cx3, 185+B+Cx3, 225+B+Cx3, 255+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1:30min rest betw sets
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
SissySquat~ light band +25lbs plate x6 w/ plate/6 w/o plate(4 sets)
Lying LegCurl~ 60x10, 70x10, 80x10, fdrop 60x15
Seated Leg Curl~ 100x10, 120x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Decided to start pushing myself again. Going to have to work back up to what I was doing pre groin strain. Should be back to it in a couple weeks.  Didn't realize grip goes quick.

CONDITIONING: (Weighted Carries)
20kg KB (44lbs) in each hand
Total Time 25min
10min; 6% incline 3mph - 5min holding KBs & 5min BW only
10min; 4% incline 3mph - 4min holding KBs & 6min BW only
5min; 2% incline 3mph - 3min holding KBs & 2min BW only

70lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time 4min
2min; 0% incline walking on turf - 150ft per hand (2x)


----------



## BrotherIron

Felt rundown and beat up so had to adjust training.  Still happy to get it done today.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Flat Bench w/ axle +75 chain~ 75+Cx5, 115+Cx5, 155+Cx5, 185+Cx5, 210+Cx5, 235+Cx4, fdrop 185+Cx9
FloorPress w/ axle +75chain~ 115+Cx5, 165+Cx5, 190+Cx5, 215+Cx4
JM Press~ 95x10, 115x10, 135x8
PlateLoaded OHP (each)~ 45x10, 70x10, 80x10, 90x10
MedGrip Pulldown~ 110x10, 130x10, x10
NarrowGrip LowCable Row~ 110x10, 130x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Groin felt good. Made sure to take my time to warm up and put topical liniment on the area as well as low back, hams, etc. Made sure I was warm.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Speed Deadlift +chain +band~ 135+B+Cx2, 225+B+Cx2, 275+C+Bx2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
BoxSquat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3, 405x3
Deficit Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 355x3, 395x3
HexBar Row~ 75x10, 100x10, x10, x10/ 75x10
Hammer Curl~ 40x10, x10/ 25x10


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING:
Sled Drags - Sled behind me
Total Time 22min
45lbs x100ft, 90lbs x100ft, 140lbs x100ft (9 sets), 115lbs x100ft
1:30 min rest betw sets.

Made sure to take big, wide steps to get blood into the groin region and work it. Felt great so I can start pushing it next week.  Stimulate... not annihilate.


----------



## Trendkill

BrotherIron said:


> Stimulate... not annihilate.


wish more people understood and applied this statement.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> wish more people understood and applied this statement.



I won't lie, it took me a LONNNNNG time to realize it's not about abusing yourself in training.


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY2 
OHP/ BENCH 
Z-Press~ bar x many, 85x7, 125x7, 145x7, 165x7, fdrop 125x12
Standing Pin Press (low setting)~ 135x3, 155x3, 175x3, 195x3
_set the pin low so it would work my sticking point (mouth/ nose region)_
Machine LatRaise/ Face Pull~ 90x12/ 44x15 (3 sets)
PlateLoaded CGBP (each)~ 45x10, 70x7, 82.5x7, 95x7
Cable OH TriExt/ Hammer Curl~ 38x20/ 38x18 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't have my big meal the night before and I had to hit the gym early so no food in the AM. Not ideal but still hit my numbers. The 485+ 55lbs chain was work though. It was a bit high but I'm happy my groin felt good. Since I was low on food, I cut my top set of GM's.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 285x2, 344x1, 405x1, 455x1, 505x1, 485+55chain x1
SSB Standing GM~ 175x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x4
Sissy Squat SS Leg Ext~ orange band x10/ 90x10 (3 sets)
GHR~ orange band x7 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't feel like performing conditioning today. Felt run down, tired, and like dog shit. I didn't study during work and instead opted to go out to eat with friends after to get some additional Kcal.  Felt a bit better so rested an hour and then went to do condiitoning.

WEIGHTED CARRIES (CONDITIONING)
20kg KB (44lbs) in each hand
Total Time 20min
8min; 6% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & 4min BW only
8min; 4% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & 4min BW only
4min; 2% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB

70lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time 7:30min
1:30min; 0% incline walking on turf - 150ft per hand (3x)


----------



## BrotherIron

Shoulder and elbow felt good today. I'm going to add weight next block... of course small incremental increases so perhaps I'll add a chain.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Bench w/axle +75 chain~ 115+Cx3, 165+Cx3, 190+Cx3, 215+Cx3, 240+Cx3, 260+Cx3slingshot
FloorPress w/axle +chain~ 165+Cx5, 190+Cx5, 215+Cx4, 240+Cx4
JM Press~ 75x10, 95x12, 115x12, 135x12
PlateLoaded OHP (each)~ 45x10, 70x8, 80x8, 90x8, 100x8
MedGrip Pulldown~ 110x10, 130x10, x10
CloseGrip LowCableRow~ 100x12, 120x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Funny how I'm almost at the same weight for my assisting lifts as I am with my main lifts for bench. Just goes to show that my shoulder is the limiting factor and not the weight on the bar.

Spoke a friend yesterday and he's going to have his shoulder worked on due to past injuries and damages caused from years of competing.

I'll keep plugging along as long as it'll allow me too. I think I can get back to 315 +chain in time. Beyond that... we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Hooba

Your hybrid trainings is like a Power builder style then?  Being strong  and pretty


----------



## BrotherIron

Hooba said:


> Your hybrid trainings is like a Power builder style then?  Being strong  and pretty


It is. I can't just powerlift anymore with the wear and tear my body has endured over the decades as well as my age in terms of recovery so I opted to keep working strength... to a degree and while at it build up the body (correct imbalances and build some size).  It's not cool to squat 660 easily and then get winded going up 1 flight of stairs. 

I find it much easier to stay lean at 242 than be large at 275+. Easier to sleep, go up 5 flights of stairs, etc... 

This is also why I began to incorporate more conditioning into my training. In the past, I would never do that but now I make sure it's done a min of 2x a week.  In the spring I may be able to train only 3x a week and if that's the case I'll sub in another conditioning day which will most likely be yolk walks.  You won't see me try to load 900lbs on a yolk ever again but walking 300+ with one for 10 sets of 50ft will certainly build conditioning as well as build a lil strength too.


----------



## Hooba

BrotherIron said:


> It is. I can't just powerlift anymore with the wear and tear my body has endured over the decades as well as my age in terms of recovery so I opted to keep working strength... to a degree and while at it build up the body (correct imbalances and build some size).  It's not cool to squat 660 easily and then get winded going up 1 flight of stairs.
> 
> I find it much easier to stay lean at 242 than be large at 275+. Easier to sleep, go up 5 flights of stairs, etc...
> 
> This is also why I began to incorporate more conditioning into my training. In the past, I would never do that but now I make sure it's done a min of 2x a week.  In the spring I may be able to train only 3x a week and if that's the case I'll sub in another conditioning day which will most likely be yolk walks.  You won't see me try to load 900lbs on a yolk ever again but walking 300+ with one for 10 sets of 50ft will certainly build conditioning as well as build a lil strength too.


I've been doing the same thing as well.  Heavy lower reps at the beginning of the week and lowering the weight and upping the reps at the end of the week along with adding 60 minutes of incline treadmill(30 minutes in the morning and 30 minutes post workout).


----------



## BrotherIron

If you get bored with the treadmill, you can always sub in sled pushes/ pulls.  Farmers carries which if you don't have farmers handles you could use KB or put some fat gripz on DB and walk with them. And for added enjoyment you could order spud inc's yolk straps and turn any bar into a yoke b/c you may not have an actual yoke or you gym may not allow it.

My gym made me take it home and the commercial gym won't let me bring it in as it's 135lbs of steel so I'm going to pick up the straps so I can make a yoke anywhere. Just be careful b/c this yoke (one with straps) can swing which adds a degree of difficulty.


----------



## Hooba

That's awesome you mentioned that, because I just ordered the titan fitness farmer bars.  I like the vertical stacking vs Rogue's horizontal stack.


----------



## BrotherIron

Hooba said:


> That's awesome you mentioned that, because I just ordered the titan fitness farmer bars.  I like the vertical stacking vs Rogue's horizontal stack.


I have Titan's farmers handles (I have the full size).  I know they make more portable ones then the ones I have. Titan makes GREAT equipment. I have a ton of their stuff.


----------



## wsmwannabe

This thread is the closest thing there is to any strongman threads, I dig it.


----------



## BrotherIron

wsmwannabe said:


> This thread is the closest thing there is to any strongman threads, I dig it.



I found as I got older, I couldn't push events so I instead turned them into my conditioning. It's fun, I still get to enjoy the events (to a lesser degree) and I perform my conditioning as we all should. NO excuse to be a fat POS esp once you get over the age of 40 and older imho.

I'll probably put farmers back in 1-2x a month instead of the KB walks on the treadmill and in Dec I'll add in Yolk walks since I'm going to pick up spud inc's portable yolk straps. I'd love to use my old yolk I have sitting at my folks place but that thing is to big to lug around and commercial gyms won't let me use it. I'm interested to see their reaction to the strapped yoke.


----------



## wsmwannabe

BrotherIron said:


> I found as I got older, I couldn't push events so I instead turned them into my conditioning. It's fun, I still get to enjoy the events (to a lesser degree) and I perform my conditioning as we all should. NO excuse to be a fat POS esp once you get over the age of 40 and older imho.
> 
> I'll probably put farmers back in 1-2x a month instead of the KB walks on the treadmill and in Dec I'll add in Yolk walks since I'm going to pick up spud inc's portable yolk straps. I'd love to use my old yolk I have sitting at my folks place but that thing is to big to lug around and commercial gyms won't let me use it. I'm interested to see their reaction to the strapped yoke.


I don't want any part of a gym that doesn't allow serious powerlifting or strongman training. I spent (wasted) too much time at box gyms, otherwise I would've found my love for strength sports much sooner


----------



## BrotherIron

wsmwannabe said:


> I don't want any part of a gym that doesn't allow serious powerlifting or strongman training. I spent (wasted) too much time at box gyms, otherwise I would've found my love for strength sports much sooner


Unfortunately, most gyms where I am and what I'm able to get to won't allow it. Now, my main gym houses A LOT of my equipment but big implements like Yokes were something they just didn't want sitting around. I have an axle, 5 bars, log, sled, chains and bands at my main gym without any issues.


----------



## BrotherIron

Active recovery week so in and out fast with light loads and easy on intensity. Want to increase Kcal too during this time to help aid in recovery.

WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x5, 225x5, 285x5, 315x5
BoxSquat (18" box)~ 135x5, 185x5, 245x5, x5
Deficit Dead~ 225x3, 275x3, 275x3
HexBar Row~ 50x12, 65x12, x12
Hammer Curl~ 25x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Took it easy since it's recovery week. Also, forgot how much pulling the sled backwards pumps up my quads. If you haven't tried this variation give it a try. Great for ankle mobility too.

CONDITIONING:
SLED DRAGS (Pulling sled backwards)
TOTAL TIME - 22min
90lbs x110ft, 115lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft ( 6 sets ), 115lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft
1:30min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Another quick recovery session.

WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x7, 115x7, 135x7
Standing Strict Press~ 135x7, x7
Lat. Raise/ Face Pull~ 50x15/ 22x20 (2 sets)
CGBP (plateloaded)~ 60x10, x10
OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl (cable)~ 22x20/ x20 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Took tonight off to spend time with the family. It's recovery week so it's no big deal. I'll train 3x this week and do conditioning 2x.


----------



## BrotherIron

It's cold down here and I wasn't in the mood to train. Got what I needed to do and got out. Weighted carries (light) tomorrow and then next week back to the grind. Recovery week is almost over.  I'm ready for a warm week and some heavy'ish deads.

WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x6, 226x6, 275x6, 315x7
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x6, x6
Sissy Squat~ light band x12, x12
Lying Leg Curl~ 60x12, x12
Seated Leg Curl~ 100x12, 120x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Took it a bit easy on load (used 35lbs KB instead of 44lbs) but upped intensity with the incline. Kept it at 6% the whole time and it was harder. Also, didn't give myself as much rest time on single arm carries.

WEIGHTED CARRIES (Conditioning)
35lbs KB in each hand
Total Time: 20min
8min; 6% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & 4min BW only (Performed 2 sets of this)
4min; 6% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & No BW walking

53lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 10min
2min; 0% incline walking on turf - 150ft per hand (Performed 3 sets of this)
1:30min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Great day of pulling. Was able to train beside a friend who is hella strong. He's a 220lbs lifter and pulled 795 today raw. Needless to say, I decided to up my reps on my heavy'ish single to triples. Yes, I could pull more and had more in me that a triple but I'm trying to follow the programming but had to diverge today.

Took to much PreWO and I got very light headed when front squatting so I cut my reps and didn't push it like I wanted. Thankfully it didn't hit me when pulling.

WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 335x1, 385x1, 425x1, 475x3, 455+chain x3
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x2, 315x2, 345x1
Sumo Speed Pulls +band+chain~ 135+B+Cx3, 225+B+Cx3, 275+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1min rest
HexBar Row~ 70x8, 105x8, 115x8, 125x8
Hammer Curl~ 45x10, x10/ 25x10


----------



## BrotherIron

If you've been following my journal you know I have an asshole for a professor for my Molecular Cell Bio Class.  Got raped on the first exam; 76 w/ 25pt curve.  Well for the second, I literally spent all my time studying for it and got a 121 w/ 15pt curve. I was happy but know I need to do this one more time. Needless to say the asshat added 4 chapts to our 3rd exam so it'll be over 8 chpts now. The next 12 days are going to be nothing but studying... of course I'll train but they'll be no time for anything else.  I'll pop in here for a few minutes but I have to do good on this last exam.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good luck on that exam man.


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> If you've been following my journal you know I have an asshole for a professor for my Molecular Cell Bio Class.  Got raped on the first exam; 76 w/ 25pt curve.  Well for the second, I literally spent all my time studying for it and got a 121 w/ 15pt curve. I was happy but know I need to do this one more time. Needless to say the asshat added 4 chapts to our 3rd exam so it'll be over 8 chpts now. The next 12 days are going to be nothing but studying... of course I'll train but they'll be no time for anything else.  I'll pop in here for a few minutes but I have to do good on this last exam.


You'll rise to the occasion. I have no doubt.


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING (Sled Pulls)
Total Time - 22min 
Sled Drags (sled pulled behind)~ 45lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 115lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft (3 sets), 160lbs x110ft (3 sets), 140lbs x110ft (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Trained late night so cut my session short but still happy I didn't skip it.

WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ bar x many, 85x5, 145x3, 165x3, 185x3, 200x2, fdrop 165x8
_200 set got out in front of me or I would have hit the triple_
Standing PinPress~ 135x3, 160x3, 185x3, 210x3, fdrop 160x10
CGBP~ skipped
LateralRaise Machine~ 100x10, x10, x10/ 70x10/ 40x10/ 10x10
Cable OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 38x15/ 15 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Took Friday off to spend time with the wife and try to have some semblance of a life.  Will train tomorrow, work both jobs, and of course study...

I wonder if upping my test above TRT would help in studying. We all know brain function and cognition is improved with TRT.  Could it improve even further with a higher dose of Test?


----------



## BrotherIron

Tried, rundown, stressed, etc... Needless to say training was less than optimal but I still got it done. Misloaded the last set of squats (light by 10lbs). Forgot it's not a squat bar so was supposed to be 425 but instead was 415. Oh well...

Didn't train where I normally do for squats but I couldn't waste 1.5hr on the road today so opted for the commercial gym instead.

WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 325x7, 375x7, 415x6
_groin felt fine. I just wasn't in the right mindset_
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
Sissy Squat~ light band x10 (4 sets)
_will up the band tension to greens next time_
Seated Leg Curl~ 140x10, 160x10, x10
Lying Leg Curl~ 80x8, x8, x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Today was a helluva day... Presses and after conditioning. I normally don't perform both on the same day but since I ran out of time this week I had to combine both. Since I combined both, I abridged both.

WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench +chain~ 95+Cx3, 135+Cx3, 145+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
FloorPress +chain~ 135+Cx5, 165+Cx5, 190+Cx5, 220+Cx4
OHP Machine~ skipped
JM Press~ 95x10, 115x10, 135x10, 155x8
NarrowGrip Pulldown~ 110x10, 120x10, 130x10
MedGrip Cable Row~ 110x10, 120x10

CONDITIONING (WEIGHTED CARRIES)
35lbs KB in each hand
Total Time: 16min
8min; 4% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & 4min BW only (Performed 2 sets)

53lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 6min
2min; 0% incline walking on turf - 150ft per hand (Performed 2 sets)
1:30min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't feel like training today so guess what? I nutted up and still had my dl/ squat session. Not a great session but did what I had to do. These are the days that have the biggest impact on making progress. Not everyday can be Christmas...

Still weighing in right around 242-245 so happy with how weight is holding as I haven't been as tight on my diet with Finals around the corner.

WAVE3 WEEK2 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x7, 360x7, 405x7
_hook grip & no belt_
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
_no belt, wore knee sleeves_
Sumo Dead~ 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 355x3, 395x3
_wore belt, oly straps_
HexBar Row~ 70x10, 105x8, 115x8, 125x8
Hammer Curl~ 45x10, x10/ 25x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day. 

CONDITIONING (Sled Pulls)
Total Time 24min

*Sled Drags* (pulling sled backwards)~ 45lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft (2 sets), 160lbs x110ft (4 sets), 140lbs x110ft (2 sets)
1:30min rest btw sets

*Lateral Sled Drags*~ 35lbs x110ft (2 sets)


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> Not a bad day.
> 
> CONDITIONING (Sled Pulls)
> Total Time 24min
> 
> *Sled Drags* (pulling sled backwards)~ 45lbs x110ft, 90lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft (2 sets), 160lbs x110ft (4 sets), 140lbs x110ft (2 sets)
> 1:30min rest btw sets
> 
> *Lateral Sled Drags*~ 35lbs x110ft (2 sets)


I had to pull a bunch of 2,000+ lb pallets yesterday. Holy freaking quad burn, like isolateral leg extensions. 😵

Pulling backwards ain't no joke!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> I had to pull a bunch of 2,000+ lb pallets yesterday. Holy freaking quad burn, like isolateral leg extensions. 😵
> 
> Pulling backwards ain't no joke!!!


Yeah the quad pump is no joke and it does wonder for ankle mobility.

Soon I'll add yoke walks into my conditioning regimen.


----------



## BrotherIron

Thursday.... I ate and ate some more.  Today, I was looking for a new townhome.  Think I found one I like. Had to train at the commercial gym since that ate up my whole mid day/ morning. 

Rigged a hyper into some kinda GHR. It was easier since it wasn't horizontal. It kinda worked.

Made the most of all that additional food from Turkey day.

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 325x3, 375x3, 425x3, 475x3
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5, 305x3
Sissy Squat~ band + 25lbs KB (each hand) x8/ BWx8 ( 3 sets )
GHR (kinda)~ BW x8, x8, x8
Lying Leg Curl~ 70x10, 80x10, x10
Seated Leg Curl~ 160x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a bad day. Trained again at the commercial gym. Elbow and shoulder felt good. Was happy to add the medium chain to the speed z-presses.

WAVE3 WEEK2 DAY3
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press (speed) +chain~ 95+Cx3, 110+Cx3, 115+Cx3, x3,x 3, x3,x 3, x3, x3, x3
Standing Pin Press~ 135x3, 165x3, 190x3, 215x3, fdrop 190x6
Lateral Raise Machine~ 100x10, x10, x10 drop 70x10, 40x10, 10x10
CGBP (plateloaded)~ 45x10, 70x7, 82.5x7, 95x7, fdrop 70x10
OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 38x15/ x15 (3 sets)


----------



## Trendkill

Squats are looking strong BI.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Squats are looking strong BI.


Thanks. I'm anxious to really push on my singles day. I have to go to my main gym though so I can set my safety chains and use my squat bar.


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING (WEIGHTED CARRIES)
44lbs KB in each hand
Total Time: 20min
8min; 6% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & 4min BW only
8min; 4% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & 4min BW only
4min; 2% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB

70lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 10min
1:30min; 0% incline walking on turf - 150ft per hand (Performed 3 sets)
2min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid day of pulling. Gotta work on wedging every set. Got a lil loose on the 435+chain set which is why it looked slow in the vid.

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 325x3, 365x3, 405x3, 445x3, 435+chain x3
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 235x3, 265x3, 295x3, 325x3, 355x2, fdrop 295x5
Sumo Dead~ 225+C+B x3, 275+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
HexBar Row~ 35x10, 70x8, 105x8, 130x7, x7, fdrop 105x10
Hammer Curl~ 45x10, x10/ 25x12


----------



## Trendkill

Nice front squats.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Nice front squats.


Thanks. The interesting thing is I get a bit lightheaded when the weight starts to get heavy which is why I drop down to doubles. I'm wondering if it's from pulling first, in addition to my PreWO. That was why I added the fatigue drop at the end. 295 isn't heavy and I wanted to see how I would feel. This seems to take place once the weight hits 315 or more. I wouldn't care about dumping the bar if I was in my gym with my safety straps but at the commercial gym there is nothing to catch the bar, so I opt to drop the reps.  I'm intrigued to see how next week goes b/c I'll add another 10+ to the bar.


----------



## Trendkill

I think that's common with heavy front squats.  I don't do more then 5 reps either when I do them.  Ever tried them with the SSB?


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> I think that's common with heavy front squats.  I don't do more then 5 reps either when I do them.  Ever tried them with the SSB?


I haven't. It's odd though b/c I used to go as heavy as 405 for 5's when I was Oly lifting without any issue. I was performing them every week though and perhaps my infrequency of performing the lift has me a bit out of it when I do.


----------



## ATLRigger

BrotherIron said:


> CONDITIONING (WEIGHTED CARRIES)
> 44lbs KB in each hand
> Total Time: 20min
> 8min; 6% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & 4min BW only
> 8min; 4% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & 4min BW only
> 4min; 2% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB
> 
> 70lbs KB in 1 hand
> Total Time: 10min
> 1:30min; 0% incline walking on turf - 150ft per hand (Performed 3 sets)
> 2min rest betw sets


Holy shit that’s intense.  4 mins off, 4 mins off !!


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> I think that's common with heavy front squats.  I don't do more then 5 reps either when I do them.  Ever tried them with the SSB?


Screw that, 5 reps is cardio. 3 max on Fronts!!!  🤣


----------



## Metalhead1

Trendkill said:


> I think that's common with heavy front squats.  I don't do more then 5 reps either when I do them.  Ever tried them with the SSB?


Yep. Ssb flipped around makes a world of difference on front squats


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Yep. Ssb flipped around makes a world of difference on front squats


I don't have a problem getting into position. I know some use it b/c they lack the wrist flexibility.


CJ275 said:


> Screw that, 5 reps is cardio. 3 max on Fronts!!!  🤣


Yeah I prefer to hit triples for front squats.


ATLRigger said:


> Holy shit that’s intense.  4 mins off, 4 mins off !!


That's probably my favorite conditioning, weighted carries for time. I'll probably switch to actual farmer's carries after finals.


----------



## BrotherIron

This week has been a shit show to say the least. Trained on Tues and that's been it. I'll squat today and OHP Sunday. I'll do my sled pulls on Sat.  The owners of my company decided to come in this week which has fucked me all up.

Good news though... On the 3rd Molecular Cell Bio, I got a 114. I was very happy with that. I have my final on Monday over 18 chpts so I've been studying non stop. I have my Evolution class on Wed over 20 chpts.


----------



## eazy

BrotherIron said:


> I have my final on Monday


I wish you skill.


----------



## ATLRigger

BrotherIron said:


> This week has been a shit show to say the least. Trained on Tues and that's been it. I'll squat today and OHP Sunday. I'll do my sled pulls on Sat.  The owners of my company decided to come in this week which has fucked me all up.
> 
> Good news though... On the 3rd Molecular Cell Bio, I got a 114. I was very happy with that. I have my final on Monday over 18 chpts so I've been studying non stop. I have my Evolution class on Wed over 20 chpts.


What r u taking these classes for ?


----------



## BrotherIron

ATLRigger said:


> What r u taking these classes for ?


Undergrad in Bio/ Chem. Then it's off to grad school for either P.A. or MicroBio.


----------



## BrotherIron

Misjudged the time the commercial gym closed. Only got 20min to train but managed to hit a quick training session in.

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY2
SQUAT 
Speed Squat +chain +band~ 135+B+Cx3, 225+B+Cx3, 255+B+Cx3, x3, 265+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
StandingGM~ 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 255x5
Nordic Curl/ GHR hybrid~ BW x6, x6


----------



## wsmwannabe

Metalhead1 said:


> Yep. Ssb flipped around makes a world of difference on front squats


These are fantastic for loading events, like atlas stones, keg, or sandbag loads


----------



## Methyl mike

BrotherIron said:


> Undergrad in Bio/ Chem. Then it's off to grad school for either P.A. or MicroBio.


That's a tough choice career wise. I did the nursing prereqs a few years back, thought I wanted to become a nurse. All I saw was $$$ it was a huge mistake. I'd go with microbiology myself, I can't handle the beurocracy of the medical professions.


----------



## BrotherIron

Well... 1 down and 1 to go. The Molecular Cell Final was ridiculous, but I wouldn't expect anything less. I'm hoping I got the extra credit and then with the curve I can manage to get what I need. If I got half of the test correct, I'd be impressed (would probably equal an 80 with the curve).


----------



## Methyl mike

You picked better majors than I did. I stupidly went with nursing and after getting my prereqs done with a 3.8 GPA reality set in and I still haven't finished. One of my group mates in Anatomy had a 4.1 with stellar ECs and letters of recommendation and couldn't get any nursing programs to take her serious. My 3.8 may as well have been a 1.1 lol. Fucking waste of time.


----------



## BrotherIron

Methyl mike said:


> You picked better majors than I did. I stupidly went with nursing and after getting my prereqs done with a 3.8 GPA reality set in and I still haven't finished. One of my group mates in Anatomy had a 4.1 with stellar ECs and letters of recommendation and couldn't get any nursing programs to take her serious. My 3.8 may as well have been a 1.1 lol. Fucking waste of time.



I'm just going back for something I enjoy. I have a degree in FI/ CIS, but I don't like what I do for work. When I was young, my parents dictated what I was going to school for but now I can decide. I've always loved Biology, but my parents thought it would lead to nothing more than a teaching position and they wanted more for me, so I went on to business school instead. 

Now, fast-forward some 15yrs, I've learned there is so much more in this field and I have no issue staying up for hours on end studying since I enjoy the subject matter.

I've always been fascinated with bacteria and viruses which is why I enjoy MicroBio so much. My wife may end up at MIT for her PhD in math and if she does, I'll have to figure out where I'm going for grad school. There are plenty of good schools up there. I won't lie though; I wouldn't mind staying where we are considering what's around me.


----------



## Methyl mike

A good friend of mine is a microbiologist and she loves her career. You can't go wrong even if you make less money.


----------



## BrotherIron

Finals are done. Trained yesterday but run down, feeling like ass, etc. I cut it short and didn't push. I got a head cold. Got caught out the other day when it dropped from 50's to 30's without proper clothing so got sick. I'll rest up this week, do what I can, and enjoy my recovery week next week. Then come back and start pushing again.

WAVE3 WEE4 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Speed Pull +band +chain~ 135+Bx3, 225+Bx2, 275+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1:30min rest_
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3
HexBar Row~ 50x10, 75x10, x10, x10
Hammer Curl~ 40x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

I've opted to just call this week a wash and redo this week, next week. Training on Tues made me worse and by Wed evening I was useless. I'm feeling better today, but that's because I spent all day in bed eating soup and sleeping.

One thing I need to remember is that even a well laid out plan can go awry when I try to do too much. Working 2 jobs, school, training sometimes as late at 11pm at night to not miss a session can take a toll. I think once my finals were over my body just gave in and crashed. 

No, I don't have CoVid for the nut jobs. I just felt like my battery hit empty for the first time. It was difficult to even lift my legs (feet felt heavy). After resting today, I'm excited to train next week which tells me I just need to recharge my battery. I'll stay out till Mon.


----------



## Send0

Good job man, part of training is knowing how to listen to our bodies. I'm finally starting to learn to actually listen to mine right now 😔


----------



## BrotherIron

Send0 said:


> Good job man, part of training is knowing how to listen to our bodies. I'm finally starting to learn to actually listen to mine right now 😔



Thanks. I guess I'm learning as I age. I gotta say, I'm excited to get back into the gym tomorrow.

Gotta figure out how to bench in this commercial gym since I have biochem and genetics in the spring and figure I won't be able to make it to my main gym as often as I'd like. I think I'll pick up a bench block and lay some yoga mats on the bench to get shoulder coverage.


----------



## BrotherIron

Felt good to be back in the gym today. I didn't go crazy, but I put in some solid work.

WAVE3 WEEK4 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead (speed) +chain +band~ 135+Bx2, 225+Bx2, 275+B+Cx2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
1:30min rest betw sets, no belt
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x3
Sumo Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3
HexBar Row~ 50x10, 75x10, 100x8, x8, 125x6, fdrop 75x15
Hammer Curl~ 45x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

*CONDITIONING: Sled Drags**
25min Total*
Sled Drags (sled behind me)~ 90lbs x110ft, 115lbs x110ft (2 sets), 140lbs x110ft (2 sets), 165lbs x110ft (2 sets), 190lbs x110ft (2 sets), 140lbs x110ft 
_2min rest betw sets_


----------



## BrotherIron

Not 100% but that's ok. It felt GREAT to be back in the gym.

WAVE3 WEEK4 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x3, 115x3, 135x7, 155x8, 175x5
Standing PinPress~ 135x3, 165x3, 190x3, x3, 155x8
CGBP~ 45x10, 70x7, 82.5x7, 95x7, 107.5x4
Lateral Raise Machine~ 100x10, x10, x8, fdrop 70x8, 40x8, 10x8
FacePull~ 38x25, x25
OH Tri Ext (cable)/ Hammer Curl~ 38x15/ x15 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Grades posted... I got A+'s in both Taxonomy/ Evolution & Molecular Cell Bio (so means I got higher than a 95% in each class).  

Going to celebrate with some steel on my back and after eat something good.

Next week I begin studying for my BioChem class I'll be taking in the spring with Genetics. Also, have a friend trying to hook me up with a gig on the CDC.


----------



## Trendkill

BrotherIron said:


> Going to celebrate with some steel on my back and after eat something good.


This is my kind of celebration.  Congrats on the high scores.  Those classes would crush mere mortals.


----------



## eazy

BrotherIron said:


> got A+'s


congrats


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> This is my kind of celebration.  Congrats on the high scores.  Those classes would crush mere mortals.


Thank You! I'm so proud of myself right now. I busted my ass to secure a B, but after the 3rd exam I knew I had a real shot at an A if lightening could strike twice... and it did.  Getting an 86 on the Final w/o a curve (with the curve it was a 106, that's how bad the majority did) is what I'm the proudest of.  


eazy said:


> congrats


Thanks!


----------



## BrotherIron

Feeling good for obvious reasons, I decided to get back to my old stomping ground and throw a Texas Squat Bar on my back. I did cut it a bit short since I have an event to go to tonight and I'm not quite 100% from being sick last week but damn, it felt good to toss some steel.

And weighed in at 245 so weight still where I want it. Just need to hit 585 in sleeves and I'll be happy. Hit 555 earlier this year so it looks like that's the best I'll do this year. New goals to hit for next year...

WAVE3 WEEK4 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x1, 375x1, 415x1, 455x1, 510x1
Standing GM~ 125x5, 175x5, 245x5, 275x5, 300x3, fdrop 265x6
GHR~ orange band x7, x7, x7 fdrop BWx 10
Leg Curl SS Leg Ext~ 90x10/ 90x12 (3 sets)

... and that was it. I'm off to see the symphony play.


----------



## Trendkill

Squat looked very strong and perfect depth.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Squat looked very strong and perfect depth.


Thanks! 

I was supposed to go 515 and then a chained heavy set but since I'm just getting over being sick, I decided to tone it down a bit. 

I won't lie, it feels really good to know I can squat 500 anytime I want. I gotta push big time though next year b/c I want to get it back to 585 by the years end (with sleeves and NOT knee wraps).


----------



## BrotherIron

Recovery Week. 

WAVE3 WEEK5 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, x3
Oly Front Squat~ 135x3, 185x3, 225x3
Sumo Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 255x3, x3
High Row~ 70x10, x10
HexBar Row~ 75x10, x10
Hammer Curl~ 30x10 drop 15x15


----------



## BrotherIron

I'm excited to push next year on my squat, pull, and ohp. Adding chains to my ohp will be a gam changer.


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE 3 WEEK5 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x7, 115x7, 135x7
Push Press~ 135x7, x7
Lateral Raise Machine~ 55x12, x12
CGBP Machine~ 60x12, x12
OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl (cable)~ 28x15/ x15 (2 sets)


CONDITIONING - Sled Pulls
Total Time - 30min 
Sled Pull Backwards~ 90lbs x110ft, 115lbs x110ft (2 sets), 140lbs x110ft (2 sets), 165lbs x110ft (2 sets), 190lbs x110ft (2 sets), 165lbs x110ft, 140lbs x110ft
Thee really light my quads up and work on my ankle mobility.


WAVE 3 WEEK5 DAY3
SQUAT
Back Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, x5
Box Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 245x5
GHR (hybrid)~ BW x6, x6
Leg Ext~ 105x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

I should say... Z-Presses are something you really have to be careful with. A person I talk to started performing them and really made some big jumps. You want to take this lift a bit slow since there is no support, no leg drive, and things can go sideways if you're not careful.


----------



## BrotherIron

What can I say, today was a good day... in my best Ice Cube voice. Pulls were easy. Clicking and it shows. Weight is up a bit... 248lbs but that's juse because I only did conditioning 1x a week for 2 weeks. I'm feeling strong and looking good so that's what's most important to me. Don't think I'll back to ever having a power belly (even though it wasn't big). I also don't care about abs but looking good does matter to me more now than in the past.

*WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT*
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 365x1, 405x1, 445x1, 485x3, 465+chain x2
vids of the last 2 lifts. 485 felt easyyyyyy. 
Sumo Speed Pulls+chain +band~ 225x2, 275+B+Cx2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
1min rest betw sets
Hack Squat~ 45x10, 70x10, 90x10, 115x7, 135x7, fdrop 90x10
HighRow~ 45x15, 90x8, 100x8, 110x8
HexBar Row~ 75x10, 100x10, 125x6
Hammer Curl~ 45x muscle round (1 set)

MuscleRound is 8 reps, 8 breaths, 8 reps, 8 breaths, 8 reps, 8 breaths, 8 reps, and done. It def causes some serious muscle pumps. Going to start incorporating this on a lift each training day.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a good OHP day if you ask me. My lats are sore and my left knee isn't happy from the hack squats. I performed hacks with no knee sleeves and only 1min rest between sets.

*WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH*
Z-Press~ bar x many, 85x5, 115x3, 140x2, 160x2, 180x2, 200x2, fdrop 160x8
Standing OHP~ strict 135x3, 165x3, 190x3, push 215x3, fdrop 165x6
Lateral Raise~ 100x10, x10, x10/ 70x8/ 40x8/ 10x8
Decline Bench PlateLoaded~ 70x7, 82.5x7, 95x7, fdrop 70x10
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl (cable)~ 38x15/ x15 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING: Sled Pulls
Sled Pulls - Pull Sled Backwards
Total Time - 27min
Sled Pulls ~ 90lbs x100ft, 140lbs x100ft, 180lbs x100ft (2sets), 200lbs x100ft (2sets), 220lbs x100ft (2sets), 240lbs x100ft (2sets), 180lbs x100ft, 160lbs x100ft
_1:30min rest between sets_


----------



## BrotherIron

Took the rest of the week off and enjoyed 4 days at the cabin. Up in the mountains. Away from everyone and everything. Rested, recharged, and put things into perspective.

Time to clock back in and get back to work. Pulls today.


----------



## BrotherIron

Not a great day but tough shit... still trained. These are the days that matter the most. I was supposed to perform sets of 7 but since I was away and didn't want to train, I told myself I'd cut my reps if I sucked it up.  I didn't hit my 7 on the last set b/c I didn't have chalk and my hand opened on the 6th rep.

*WAVE4 WEEK2 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT*
Conv. Dead~ 134x3, 225x3, 325x5, 370x5, 415x6
_no belt, no straps, very little chalk_
Sumo Dead~ 135x2, 225x2, 315x2, 345x3, 375x3, 405x3
Hack Squat~ 45x8, 70x6, 90x6, 115x6
High Row Machine~ 70x10, 90x8, 100x8, 110x8
HexBar Row~ 75x8, 100x8, 125x6
Hammer Curl~ 40x8/ x8/ x8 (MuscleRound)
_only 8 breaths betw each set of 8 for curls_


----------



## BrotherIron

Time to work off that Holiday Feast... 

*CONDITIONING: SLED PULLS
TOTAL TIME - 25min*
Pull Backwards~ 90x 100ft, 115lbs x100ft (2 sets), 140lbs x100ft (2 sets), 160lbs x100ft (2 sets), 180lbs x100ft (2 sets), 205lbs x100ft (1 set), 160lbs x100ft (1 set)
_1:30 sec rest between sets_


----------



## BrotherIron

Happy with today's training. OHP day. Shoulder and elbow felt good, so I pushed it a bit.

*WAVE4 WEEK2 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH*
Z-Press (speed)~ 120+chain x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1min rest
Standing OHP~ strict 135x5, 165x3, 190x3, push 215x5, fdrop strict 165x10
Face Pulls~ 44x20, 15breaths x20, 15breaths x15 (Muscle Round)
Lateral Raise (machine) 100x10, x10, 110x10/ 80x8/ 50x8
CGBP machine~ 45x10, 70x7, 82.5x7, 95x7, fdrop 70x9
Cable Tri OH EXT/ Hammer Curl~ 35x15/ x15 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Decided to push my squats a bit today. Was supposed to only do 485x3 but opted to put 495 on instead. Weight felt pretty easy. Performed 465+ 65lbs chain for a double. Played with boxes since my gym was missing the box, I normally use so I had to find something that worked.

*WAVE4 WEEK2 DAY3
SQUAT*
Squat~ 145x3, 235x3, 325x3, 375x3, 425x3, 465x3, 495x3, 465+65lbs chain x2
Standing GM w/ SSB~ 215x5, 245x5, 275x5, 295x4
Box Squat w/ SSB (high box) +65lbs chain + red mini band~ 125+C+Bx3, 175+C+Bx3, 225+C+Bx3, 245+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Box Squat w/ SSB (Low Box) " "~ 225+C+Bx3, x3
1min rest between box squats
GHR~ BWx10, x10, x10
Leg Ext~ 100x10, x10, x10
Muscle Round so multiple sets performed with only some breaths betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

One thing I've added into my training is muscle rounds or others call it cluster sets.  Perform a set, then take a certain number of breaths, then perform another set, repeat. I like to do this 3 or 4x for the 1 extended set.

Adding some volume to my training without adding to much additional time since it's in such short supply.


----------



## BrotherIron

Got an idea.  

Thinking of trying Zercher GM's. I could use my axle which would be not as bad as using a 45lbs bar. 

That would certainly change things up. I know a lot of people talk about zercher squats. What about zercher gm's?


----------



## Trendkill

BrotherIron said:


> Got an idea.
> 
> Thinking of trying Zercher GM's. I could use my axle which would be not as bad as using a 45lbs bar.
> 
> That would certainly change things up. I know a lot of people talk about zercher squats. What about zercher gm's?


I’ve played around with them. Difficult to do without a harness but the axle bar might work. Try them with bands for higher reps as a finisher. They will also hit the abs hard.


----------



## BrotherIron

Had to get back to performing these. Took a couple weeks off but back at it. Ill probably keep using the 35's for a couple weeks before moving up to 44lbs.

CONDITIONING (WEIGHTED CARRIES)
35bs KB in each hand
Total Time: 18min
12min; 5% incline 2.9mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only *(PERFORMED 2x)*
6min; 3% incline 2.9mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only

53lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 8min
1:30min; 0% incline walking on turf - 150ft per hand (Performed 3 sets)
1:30min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> I’ve played around with them. Difficult to do without a harness but the axle bar might work. Try them with bands for higher reps as a finisher. They will also hit the abs hard.



That's a good idea. I could add mini bands so it wouldn't throw me, but it would add enough tension to really make a difference.


----------



## BrotherIron

Had to wait to do hacks till the end. Not a bad day but nothing to special... clocked in and did what I was supposed to do.

*WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT*
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 335x3, 375x3, 415x3, 455x4, 435+40 chain x3
Sumo Dead (speed) +chain +band~ 225+C+Bx3, 275+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1:30min rest
HighRow~ 70x8, 90x8, 100x8, 110x6
HexBar Row~ 75x10, 100x10, 125x10
Hack Squat~ 90x6, 115x6, 135x6
Hammer Curl~ 45x7, x7, x7, x6 Cluster Set


----------



## BrotherIron

*CONDITIONING: SLED PULLS*
Total Time - 24min
Pull Sled Behind (Harness)~ 90lbs x100, 140lbs x100ft, 160lbs x100ft (2 sets), 180lbs x100ft (2 sets), 200lbs x100ft (2 sets), 220lbs x100ft, 180lbs x100ft, 160lbs x100ft


----------



## BrotherIron

Going to be training with SS so I can push myself again. Having a partner makes ALL the difference in the world when it comes to training.


----------



## BrotherIron

Felt good to have a spotter and someone to train with. No preWO and didn't need it.

*WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH*
Z-Press~ 85x3, 115x3, 140x2, 160x1, 180x1, 200x1, 215x1
Push Press~ strict 135x5, 160x3, 185x3 push 210x3, 230x3
Lateral Raise SS Face Pull~ 100x8/ 38x20 (3 sets)
CGBP~ 45x10, 70x7, 82.5x7, 95x7
Cable OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 33x15/ x15, 38x15/ x15


----------



## BrotherIron

No food and exhausted after BioChem but still trained.

*WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY3
SQUATS*
Speed Squat +chain +bands~ 135x3, 225x3, 265+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, 275+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3
1min rest, no knee sleeve
Standing GM~ 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5, 300x3
Box Squat~ 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3
GHR~ BWx7, x7, x7
Lying Leg Curl~ 70x8, x8, x8, x8 MuscleSet
Walking Lunges~ BW x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

*CONDITIONING: WEIGHTED CARRIES*
44bs KB in each hand
Total Time: 18min
6min; 5% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only 
6min; 3% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only
6min; 1% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only 

53lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 8min
1:30min; 0% incline walking on turf - 150ft per hand (Performed 2 sets)
1min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Trained bench at my commercial gym and won't do that ever again. The bench was razon thin, jhooks were so low the lift began at a paused position, and pad was low so no leg drive. So, it felt unstable and unsafe, so I didn't push myself.  All together it was a shitty bench but I'm happy I got a training session in considering the weather is shit down here (snowing and people can't drive). Also, didn't have my chains with me.

Despite all this, I'm happy I trained. I'll take a shitty session over missing one any day.

*WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP*
Bench~ 95x5, 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x4
JM Press~ 95x10, 115x10, 135x8, frdop 95x12
Floor Press~ 135x5, 155x5, 175x5, 195x5, 215x3
OHP plate loaded~ 45x10, 70x6, 90x6, 100x6, 110x6
Lateral Raise~ 90x10 x10 x8 x8 Muscle Round


----------



## BrotherIron

*WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY1*
*DEADLIFT/ SQUAT*
Speed Pulls+band +chain~ 275+C+Bx2, x2, 285+C+Bx2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
1:30 rest
Sumo Pulls~ 315x3, 345x3, 375x3, 405x4, 435x2
HackSquat~ 90x6, 115x6, 135x5
HighRow~ 90x8, 100x8, 110x8
HexBar Row~ 75x8, 100x8
Hammer Curl~ 45x7, x7, x7 MuscleRound

*DAY2
OHP/ BENCH*
Z-Press~ 135x6, 155x6, 175x6, fdrop 145x9
Push Press~ 165x5, 190x5, 215x4
was beat from z-presses
Lateral Raise~ 100x10, x10, x10/ 70x8/ 40x8 drop set
CGBP~ 70x6, 82.5x6, 95x6, 105x6
OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 38x15/ x15 (2 sets)

*DAY3
SQUAT*
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 365x1, 415x1, 465x1, 515x2, 465+60 chain x2
Standing GM~ 225x5, 255x5, 285x5, 305x3
Speed Box Squat+chain +band (18" box)~ 265+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1min rest
Nordic Curl~ BWx8, x8
these are MUCH harder than GHR's
Leg Ext~ 90x12, 100x12, 110x12
Bulgarian Split Squat (18" box)~ BW x8, x8

I was very happy with the 515x2 since it was 9am and on an empty stomach. Vids posted on my IG.


----------



## BrotherIron

*CONDITIONING: SLED PULLS
Total time ~ 22min*
Sled Pulls (pull backwards w/ harness)~ 160lbs x100ft for 10 sets w/ only 1min rest

I got to the gym at 10:30pm and they closed at 11pm so a quick session. Got the heart up and worked the quads bigtime.


----------



## BrotherIron

Weighted carries on Sat. 
*
CONDITIONING (WEIGHTED CARRIES)*
44lbs KB in each hand
Total Time: 18min
6min; 5% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only
6min; 3% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only
6min; 1% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only

70lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 5min
1:30min; 0% incline walking on turf - 100ft per hand (Performed 3 sets)
1:30min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Will have to abridge this training session since I can't bench on the commercial gyms POS bench. I drive 30-40 to use my main gyms quality bench but can't waste time with my classes so I'll make this day a short one and go for quality over quantity.

*WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP*
Bench +60chain~ 165+Cx3, 190+Cx3, 215+Cx3, 240+Cx3, 265+Cx3 slingshot
Floor Press +60chain~ 165+Cx5, 185+Cx5, 205+Cx4, 225+Cx5 slingshot
OHP Machine (plate loaded)~ 90x7, 100x7
Lateral Raise (machine)~ 60x8x8x8 Muscle Round
Rolling Tri Ext~ 30x10, 35x10, 40x8


----------



## BrotherIron

ACTIVE RECOVERY WEEK. So, easy training and a Kcal surplus. Bodyweight is back down to 243lbs so I'm VERY happy with that. Going to slowly increase Kcal and up the conditioning just a bit, not to much. I want to sit around 245 but not much heavier than that.

My bid for a townhome was accepted so will check that out today. Pretty pumped b/c I'm unhappy where SS and I am at the moment so time to move to a bigger/ nicer place.

And as always, studying... got BioChem and Genetics to study today.

*WAVE4 WEEK5 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT*
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x5, 315x5
Hack Squat~ 45x7, 90x7, x7
HexBar Row~ 70x12, x12
HighRow~ 70x10, x10
Bicep Curl (DB)~ 25x8x8x8 MuscleRound


----------



## Trendkill

Congrats on the new place.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Congrats on the new place.



Can't wait! I hate the neighborhood we currently live in. It's gone to shit over the last 5 years. Movin' on up...


----------



## BrotherIron

Well, it was a bust. The place was 1/2 the size where we currently live and so it's a no go.


----------



## BrotherIron

Active Recovery Week

*WAVE4 WEEK5 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH*
Z-Press~ 125x7, x7
Lateral Rais Machine~ 55x10, x10
Plate Loaded CGBP~ 55x10, x10
Cable OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 22x15/ x15 (2 sets)

*WEEK5 DAY3
SQUAT*
Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 285x5, 325x5
Standing GM~ 165x8, 185x8
Lying Leg Curl~ 60x10, x10
Bulgarian Split Squat~ BWx12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Had a great day of pulling. Pulled 495 for a double. Pulled barefoot and I will say I felt like I could root myself better that way. Now, my gym doesn't like it so I'm not sure Ill get away with it again but that's ok. Bodyweight is back down to 242.

*WAVE 5 WEEK1 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT*
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 365x1, 405x1, 455x1, 495x2
Sumo Speed Pulls +monster mini +chain~ 275+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1min rest betw sets
Hack Squat~ 90x6, 115x6, 135x6, x6
HexBar Row~ 75x8, 100x8, 125x6
High Row~ 90x8, 100x8, 110x6
Alt DB Curl~ 45x6, x6, 40x6, x6 (Muscle Round)


----------



## IronSoul

My man is still going strong at it after all these years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> My man is still going strong at it after all these years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the 1 constant with me... I'll always train. Doesn't matter if the world is burning, I'm going to train.


----------



## BrotherIron

Knee felt wonky so I didn't push standing OHP.

*WAVE5 WEEK1 DAY2*
*OHP/ BENCH*
Z-Press~ 85x3, 125x3, 145x3, 160x3, 185x3, 210x3
Standing OHP~ strict 135x4, 165x4, 190x4, push 215x4
Lateral Raise/ Face Pull~ 110x10/ 44x15 (3 sets)
Incline Bench (plate loaded)~ 70x7, 80x7, 90x7, 100x7
OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 38x15/ 15 ( 2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Knee still a bit wonky so played it cool with squats today.  I trained by myself so dialed back the intensity and increased the reps on box squats. Also didn't have SS to spot me and trained at the commercial gym so opted to be safe.

*WAVE5 WEEK1 DAY3
SQUAT*
Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, 355x5, 405x5, 455x5
Standing GM~ 135x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
Box Squat (18" box)~ 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5, 345x5, 375x5
Lying Leg Curl~ 100x10, x10, x10
Bulgarian Split Squats~ 15x10, 25x10
Will definitely add weight each week with these. Getting better with balance so increasing the weight slowly and will keep in for next block.


----------



## quackattack

I like how 455x5 is playing it cool with squats.


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> That's the 1 constant with me... I'll always train. Doesn't matter if the world is burning, I'm going to train.



I 100% believe that about you brother. Good to hear from ya and see you still at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

quackattack said:


> I like how 455x5 is playing it cool with squats.



Yeah. For some, 455 might be a lot of weight and for others it could be a warmup. It's definitely work for me but not as hard as I was supposed to push.

This Friday, I believe I'm set for 495 for a triple. That will be a bit more work.  Looking forward to it.



IronSoul said:


> I 100% believe that about you brother. Good to hear from ya and see you still at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Always. It's the one thing that brings me joy... even though I have a love / hate relationship with the iron. I think that happens to all of us as we age.


----------



## BrotherIron

Since I'm going to train almost exclusively at my commercial gym for the next 8 weeks, I'm removing bench and using floor press as my main horizontal pressing movement. I'll supplement with JM presses and rolling triceps ext.

I just can't afford to take the 1hr+ commute with my BioChem and Genetics class. They are eating up a lot of my time to stay current in the classes.  I will say this... I got a 90 on my first BioChem exam (9 of us got A's out of 250+ students) so I'm pretty damn proud of that.


----------



## BrotherIron

Hip and knee felt like trash so abridged my training this week. Dumb kids were on the hack squat all day so had to cut it short b/c ran out of time. It was probably for the best as I could feel my hip when doing them.

*WAVE5 WEEK2 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT*
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x2, 335x5, 385x5, 425x7
Sumo Dead~ 225x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3
Machine Row~ 70x10, x10
HexBar Row~ 100x8, 125x7, x7
Alt DB Curl~ 40x7x7, 30x7x7 (MuscleRound)
HackSquat~ 90x17, 115x7

*WAVE5 WEEK2 DAY2 
OHP/ BENCH*
Z-Press (speed)~ 125+chain ~ 125+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1:30min rest
Standing OHP~ 135x5, 165x5, 190x3, 215x3
these didn't feel good so stopped early on them
Lat. Raise/ Face Pull~ 100x8/ 44x20 (3 sets)
Incline Bench (machine)~ 80x7, 92.5x7, 105x6
OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 38x15/ x15 (2 sets)


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> Since I'm going to train almost exclusively at my commercial gym for the next 8 weeks, I'm removing bench and using floor press as my main horizontal pressing movement. I'll supplement with JM presses and rolling triceps ext.
> 
> I just can't afford to take the 1hr+ commute with my BioChem and Genetics class. They are eating up a lot of my time to stay current in the classes. I will say this... I got a 90 on my first BioChem exam (9 of us got A's out of 250+ students) so I'm pretty damn proud of that.



Hell yeah man. Congrats on that A. That’s huge, you should be proud of that. I can’t imagine what all that consisted of. Keep tackling that shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man. Congrats on that A. That’s huge, you should be proud of that. I can’t imagine what all that consisted of. Keep tackling that shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This class is certainly testing my grey matter. Slowly coming to the end and then it's off to grad school.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trained this morning before 8am... man that is not easy. Tip my hat to anyone who does this regularly. Have class and then plans with the wife so couldn't train later. Had to cut it short b/c she had a mentoring session.

WAVE5 WEEK2 DAY3
SQUAT
B.Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 365x3, 405x3, 455x3, 495x3
just sleeves+ belt
Standing GM~ 135x5, 225x5, 260x3, 295x3, x3
BoxSquat +red mini~ 135+Bx3, 225+Bx3, 265+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
40 sec rest.

In an out in under an hour.  Posted vids of my training. Need to bury the squat a bit more but at 7:45am I was happy I didn't die, lol.


----------



## BrotherIron

Weighted carries on Sat. Happy to be back to doing 8min sets. This is where I was and now, I'm back to it. Only got to do conditioning 1x this week. I plan on doing conditioning 2x week and I'm shifting wed conditioning to Monday since my exams are on either Wed or Fri.

*CONDITIONING (WEIGHTED CARRIES)*
44lbs KB in each hand
Total Time: 24min
8min; 5% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & 4min BW only
8min; 3% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & 4min BW only
8min; 1% incline 3mph - 4min holding KB & 4min BW only

70lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 5min
1:30min; 0% incline walking on turf - 100ft per hand (Performed 3 sets)
1:30min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid day of horizontal presses. No more bench at the moment since I'm stuck at my commercial gym only. I don't have the time to waste an hour in commute. I did find out my main gym is getting a monolift so I may have to start training squats at 7am b/c that's worth the drive and (time consumption).

WAVE5 WEEK2 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press +chian~ bar +chainx many, 135+Cx5, 160+Cx5, 185+Cx5, 210+Cx5, 235+Cx5, 185+Cx9
Rolling Tri Ext w/ DB~ 35x12, 40x12, 45x10, x10
PecDec~ 100x8 x8 x8 (1 muscle set)
OHP Machine~ 45x10, 70x10, 90x8, 105x8, 125x8
Cable Low Row~ 110x10, 120x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Sleds on Monday. 

CONDITIONING:
Sled Drags Backwards: Total Time 24min
90lbs x100ft, 115lbs x100ft, 140lbs x100, 160lbs x100 (3 sets), 180lbs x100ft (3 sets), 160lbs x100ft (3 sets)
1:45-2min rest betw set.

Tweaked my groin just a bit (left) on my pull days yesterday. Nothing bad but it was a reminder to put lateral sled drags back into the mix. I'll be sure to put 2-3 sets back in each week


----------



## BrotherIron

*WAVE5 WEEK3 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT*
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 345x3, 385x3, 425x3, 465x3, 445+chain x2
Sumo Speed Pulls~ 225+C+Bx3, 275+C+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
HackSquat~ 90x6, 115x6, 135x6, 150x6
HexBar Row~ 75x8, 100x8, 125x8
High Row~ 90x10, 110x8, x8
Alt Db Curl~40x7 x7 20x15 (MuscleRound)

Tweaked my left side of groin during pulls. Nothing bad but I need to make sure to put some movements in that have me working in more than 1 plane. May add some walking lunges into my leg day.


----------



## BrotherIron

Been training but school has been kicking my ass. The prof decided to give us our BioChem exam a week early and it was over 29chptrs.... so needless to say, a lot of sleepless nights and a lot of headaches.

*WAVE5 WEEK4 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT*
Conv. Deadlift (speed)+chain +band~ 135+C+Bx2, 225++C+Bx2, 285+C+Bx2 (4 sets), 295+C+Bx2 (4 sets)
1:30min rest between sets, no belt, chalk only.
Sumo Deadlift~ 225x3, 315x3, 350x3, 385x3, 415x3
HackSquat~ 90x6, 115x6, 135x6, 150x6
HexBar Row~ 75x10, 100x8, 125x7
High Row, 95x7, x7
Alt DB Biceps Curl~ 40x7, x7, x6 (MuscleRound)

*DAY2
OHP/ BENCH*
Z-Press~ 85x5, 115x5, 140x7, 160x7, 180x5 (ran out of gas)
Seated DB OHP~ 50x7, 60x7, 70x7, 80x6
Lat. Raise SS Face Pull~ 100x8/ 44x15 (3 sets)
Incline Bench (plate loaded)~ 80x7, 95x7, 107.5x6
Cable OH Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 38x15/ 38x15 (2 sets)

Forgot I was using a powerbar and not my squatbar so I misloaded the bar at the end.  Still not bad b/c my knee is feeling MUCH better and that's a win. Took my BioChem Exam today so I cut my workout short so I could just relax after and eat. Head hurt after the exam.

*DAY3
SQUAT*
B. Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 375x1, 425x1, 475x1, 515x1, 495+45 chain x1
weight moved good and knee felt good. Walked out all sets.
Standing GM~ 135x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
BoxSquats (speed)+chains +band~ 225+C+Bx3, 265+C+Bx3 (3 sets), 275+C+Bx3 (3 sets)
1:30min rest betw.

Have Floor Presses on Sunday and then I'll enjoy my recovery week.  Still weighing in at 240 so weights are moving good at this new lighter version of me.


----------



## BrotherIron

Weighted carries on Sat.

*CONDITIONING (WEIGHTED CARRIES)*
44lbs KB in each hand
Total Time: 21min
7min; 5% incline 3mph - 3:30min holding KB & 3:30min BW only
7min; 3% incline 3mph - 3:30min holding KB & 3:30min BW only
7min; 1% incline 3mph - 3:30min holding KB & 3:30min BW only

70lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 5min
1min; 0% incline walking on turf - 100ft per hand (Performed 2 sets)
2min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Felt like dog shit today. Still... that didn't deter me. Some days are better than others but that doesn't mean you don't put in the time/ work.

*WAVE5 WEEK4 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP*
Floor Press+Chain~ 135+Cx5, 165+Cx5, 190+Cx5, 215+Cx5, 240+Cx4,  fdrop 190+Cx9
Rolling Tri Ext~ 35x10, 40x10, 45x10, x8, fdrop 30x12
Plate Loaded Seated OHP~ 90x8, 105x8, 120x8, 135x8
LowCable Row~ 120x10, 142x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Looks like I'm part Jamaican b/c I going to bartend 1x a week as well as still work at the NightClub 1x week and still work my regular job. All the while, going to school, training, and trying to not neglect my family.

I'm thinking of parlaying all of this into me running a night club in a year or so. I'll have all the knowledge/ experience needed to put myself in that position.

And no, I'm not giving up on school. Still plan on doing my masters after this undergrad. I'm just wanting to make more $$$ and stop being treated like shit (which is what's been happening for the past couple of years at my main job).


----------



## Trendkill

What’s your main job?


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> What’s your main job?


Operations Manager at the moment.

Basically, a glorified babysitter. Just make sure everyone gets their shit done and try to keep the building from burning to the ground. This may change though if I can do what I've set out to do (at least till I'm done with school).


----------



## BrotherIron

*RECOVERY WEEK DAY1
DEALIDT/ SQUAT*
Conv. Dead~ 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, x5
Sumo Dead~ 225x5, 275x5, x5
Hack Squat~ 90x8, x8
HexBar Row~ 75x12, x12
DB Curl~ 30x10x10 (muscle round)

*DAY2
OHP/ BENCH*
Z-Press~ 135x7, x7
Seated DB Press~ 45x10, x10
Lat. Raise/ Face Pull~ 55x12/ 30x15 (2 sets)
Incline Bench~ 60x10, x10
OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 33x15/ x15 (2 sets)

*DAY3
SQUAT*
Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5, 335x5
Standing GM~ 185x5, x5
Box Squat~ 225x5, x5
Seated Leg Curl~ 100x10x10x10 (muscle round)


----------



## BrotherIron

Always at it, even if I don't post daily. Had a genetics exam so switched my Tues and Wed. So, sleds on Tues, and pulls on Wed. Pulled after my exam. I was surprised how well it went considering I didn't feel like doing shit after the exam.  DL day only got an hour before having to run to work so I was impressed with what I got done in that time.

Weight is sitting at 239 which is to be expected with all the shit I have going on right now... bought a house, adding a job, school, etc...

CONDITIONING:
Sled Pulls (backwards)
Total time 25min
BACKWARDS- 160lbs x110ft (3 sets), 180lbs x110ft (3 sets), 200lbs x110ft (3 sets)
2:30min rest btw sets
LATERAL- 45lbs x110ft (2 sets)
1min bet sets

WAVE6 WEEK1 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x1, 345x1, 385x1, 425x1, 475x1(misload), 500x2
_was supposed to do 465for a single but wasn't paying attention. 500 moved better than 495 for a double ast time which surprised me._
Sumo Speed Pulls +band~ 225+Bx3, 275+Bx3 ( 7 sets)
_45sec rest. Forgot my chains and to be honest I didn't have time to lug them in anyways._
Hack Squat (per side)~ 90x7, 115x7, 135x7, 160x7
HexBar Rows~ 75x10, 100x8, 125x8, x8


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Always at it, even if I don't post daily. Had a genetics exam so switched my Tues and Wed. So, sleds on Tues, and pulls on Wed. Pulled after my exam. I was surprised how well it went considering I didn't feel like doing shit after the exam.  DL day only got an hour before having to run to work so I was impressed with what I got done in that time.
> 
> Weight is sitting at 239 which is to be expected with all the shit I have going on right now... bought a house, adding a job, school, etc...
> 
> CONDITIONING:
> Sled Pulls (backwards)
> Total time 25min
> BACKWARDS- 160lbs x110ft (3 sets), 180lbs x110ft (3 sets), 200lbs x110ft (3 sets)
> 2:30min rest btw sets
> LATERAL- 45lbs x110ft (2 sets)
> 1min bet sets
> 
> WAVE6 WEEK1 DAY1
> DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
> Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x1, 345x1, 385x1, 425x1, 475x1(misload), 500x2
> _was supposed to do 465for a single but wasn't paying attention. 500 moved better than 495 for a double ast time which surprised me._
> Sumo Speed Pulls +band~ 225+Bx3, 275+Bx3 ( 7 sets)
> _45sec rest. Forgot my chains and to be honest I didn't have time to lug them in anyways._
> Hack Squat (per side)~ 90x7, 115x7, 135x7, 160x7
> HexBar Rows~ 75x10, 100x8, 125x8, x8


right on man , how did the exam go , you set a pr on that ?


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> right on man , how did the exam go , you set a pr on that ?



No idea. The grade probably won't be posted till after Spring break which begins next week. Have 20 chptrs to read in BioChem during the break. I have to say I'll be happy when this semester is behind me.


----------



## BrotherIron

Accumulated fatigue kicked my ass this week. Training 3 days in a row (Wed, Thur, Fri) was a bit much for me. Had to cut back my training on Friday b/c my back was toast.

WAVE6 WEEK1 DAY 2 & 3
DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Pess~ 140x4, 165x4, 190x4, 205x3
Seated DB OHP~ 65x5, 75x5, 85x5
Incline Bench (each arm)~ 80x5, 95x5, 107.5x5
Lateral Raise/ Face Pull~ 100x8 / 44x15 (2 sets)
OH Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 38x15/ x15 (2 sets)

DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 315x5, 365x5, 415x5, 455x5
Standing GM~ 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
Box Squat~ 275x3, 315x3, 345x3
Bulgarian Split Squat~ 25x10, 35x10


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING
WEIGHTED CARRIES
44lbs KB in each hand
Total Time: 18min
6min; 5% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only
6min; 3% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only
6min; 1% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only

70lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 5min
1min; 0% incline walking on turf - 100ft per hand (Performed 2 sets)
2min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Been training even though I haven't been posting like I normally do. I moved and moving a townhome by yourself is no easy task. What makes matters worse is when you discover your old townhome has black mold so I decide to get it all done in under a week. I was dead by the end of it needless to say.

I'll update my log this week. Weight is down into the 230's but that's not terrible. I hit 500x2 conv. dead and hit an easy 505x3 for squats last week.

Also, quitting my club job and will start bartending 2x a week. Finally, got a shot to build my resume for club industry.


----------



## Trendkill

I am about to suffer the same moving exhaustion. Yay.

glad you got that finished up. I saw the 505 x 3 and it looked smooth.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> I am about to suffer the same moving exhaustion. Yay.
> 
> glad you got that finished up. I saw the 505 x 3 and it looked smooth.


Still enjoying the after affects of the move ie. unboxing. That won't be done for probably 3 more weeks. School will be done and I may be taking a hiatis from it for a while.

Got offered a job from a client will be leaving my current work. Also quit the club. They have a new policy towards women which allows a woman to do whatever they want without repurcussions. This means they can hit, spit, pour a drink on you and all you're allowed to do it get the cop, identify her, and have the cop walk her out. Fuck that.

If you like the 505x3 you should check out the 525x2 I hit the other week. All at now, 235lbs bodyweight. Strength has been good even with the slight drop in weight.


----------



## Trendkill

That is a bullshit policy and I'm glad you quit that place.  That will lead to serious issues at that club in the very near term.

I somehow missed the 525 x 2 but based on the 505 I'm sure it was smooth as butter.  

What is the new job you were offered from the client?


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Still enjoying the after affects of the move ie. unboxing. That won't be done for probably 3 more weeks. School will be done and I may be taking a hiatis from it for a while.
> 
> Got offered a job from a client will be leaving my current work. Also quit the club. They have a new policy towards women which allows a woman to do whatever they want without repurcussions. This means they can hit, spit, pour a drink on you and all you're allowed to do it get the cop, identify her, and have the cop walk her out. Fuck that.
> 
> If you like the 505x3 you should check out the 525x2 I hit the other week. All at now, 235lbs bodyweight. Strength has been good even with the slight drop in weight.


thats some fucked up shit i would of walked out too man , hope the new job takes off for ya.


----------



## BrotherIron

New job is great. My boss is a great woman and the owners are fantastic.

Finals didn't go as I had hoped for BioChem. Things went well for Genetics though. Got a 92.4 on my final in Genetics. I pray I get a 30 on my BioChem final. (need a 30 to get a B, and a 70 to keep my A). 

|Going to take a break from school to focus on making money since SS is going to start her PhD in math in the spring.

Happy though since I'll be able to really focus on my training and get back to the "old" me.  I'll just be leaner and lighter but that's ok. Being 40 means start listening to my health and no more reason to be 275. I like the new 235 version of me.


----------



## BrotherIron

I've been training the whole time. Just haven't had the time to post. Reset my numbers. Bodyweight hovering betw 232-235.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY1
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press~ 145+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, 3
_1min rest betw sets_
Rolling Tricep Ext~ 35x10, 40x10, 45x10, 35x15
Cable Fly~ 60x10x10x10 (only 15breaths betw sets)
OHP (plate loaded)~ 90x7, 115x7, 135x7, 155x7
Rope LowRow~90x10, 110x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE1 W1 D2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 305x7, 350x7, 405x7
Standing GM~ 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
Pause Squat~ 285x5, 315x5, 345x4
Nordic Curl~ BWx5, x5, x5
Bulgarian Split Squat~ 25x10/10, 30x10/10, 35x10/10
Seated Leg Curl~ 160x10, x10, x10 (15breaths betw sets)

WAVE1 W1 D3
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 115x4, 140x4, 160x4, 180x4
Seated DB Press~ 70x5, 80x5, 90x5
Lat. Raise Machine/ Face Pull~ 100x8/ 38x20
PlateLoaded CGBP~ 75x7, 90x7, 105x7
Cable OH Ext/ Hammer Curl Cable~ 38x15/ 15 (3 sets)

WAVE1 W1 D4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 31x1, 365x1, 410x1, 455x2, 435+Cx1
Sumo Block Pull~ 225x3, 315x3, 365x3, 405x3, 445x3
HackSquat Machine~ 90x5, 115x5, 135x5, 155x5
HexBar Row~ 75x10, 100x8, 125x8
High Row~ 90x10, 100x8, x8
DB Curl~ 40x7x7x7 (15breaths)


----------



## BrotherIron

Still doing sled pulls for conditioning. Haven't done any weighted carries in probably a month. Will start them back up soon. Definitely going to keep conditioning to 2x a week.


----------



## BrotherIron

Weight is now around 235 and that's where I'll keep it. I enjoy looking the way I do. Strength isn't bad at this weight. No reason to carry all the extra weight anymore. Working to getting my squats and pulls in the mid 5's at this weight.

I'll be more active in my thread starting next week. Still training 4x week and getting in conditioning in at least 1x  week. Will also get that back to 2x a weel.

New job has me working 45hours+ a week but it's a start up with the potential for A LOT of grown and A LOT of money which is always a good thing.  Just have to step up my time management skills.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trained today early without food and weight is holding betw 230 - 235. Strength isn't bad but I have to be smarter in my training as I'm fragile now.

Also, tweaked my right elbow on vertical press day. Didn't warm up and jumped to working sets which I know is dumb but had no time and therefore didn't think,

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 340x3, 385x3, 430x4, fdrop 385x5
Sumo Block Pulls~ 225x3, 315x3, 365x3, 405x3, 445x3
Hack Squat~ 90x6, 115x6, 135x6, 155x6, 170x6
High Row~ 90x8, x8, 100x7
Hex Bar Row~ 70x8, 105x8
DB Curl~ 40x7x7x7, 30x8 (MuscleRound)


----------



## BrotherIron

Tweaked my elbow the other week so I've been unable to push my presses.

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Arnold Press~ 25x6, 35x6, 45x6, 55x6, 65x6
Z-Press~ 85x7, 120x7, 140x7
Front Raise SS Rear Delt Machine~ 40x10/ 80x15 (3 sets)
CGBP~ 55x10, 70x7, 80x7, 90x6
Dip Machine~ 140x10, 160x10
Rope Pressdown SS Hammer Curl~ 38x10/ 38x15 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING:
Sled Drags (Backwards)
90x100ft (2 sets), 160x100ft (8 sets)
1:30sec rest betw sets.

Feels good to get back after it.


----------



## BrotherIron

Squats went well but I wouldn't expect anything but that for my favorite training day.  Had some past clients from my old job come up and say hi which cut into my training. New job has been fun as hell. Running a bar has been a lot of fun. Funny thing is I dress nicer now than I did as an OM.

Weight is now hover betw 230 - 235 and to be honest I'm ok with that since I'm pretty damn lean and the bar is moving well.

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x1, 325x1, 375x1, 425x1, 475x2
sleeves, belt, walked out.
Standing GM~ 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 305x3
Pause Squat (3 sec)~ 275x3, 315x3, 365x3, 405x3
no bands this time round
GHR~ BWx10, x10, x8
Leg Ext~ 80x12 x12 x12 (1 muscle round)


----------



## BrotherIron

Elbow is better but still not 100% yet. Still, I'm adding weight each week and I'm able to at least put my lifts I normally perform this week and that's great b/c some of the lifts stress the joint.

WAVE 1 WEEK4 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press~ 95x5, 135x5, 165x5, 190x5, 215x5
_no chain, only 1:30 or less time for rest betw sets_
Cable Pec Fly~ 80x12 x12 x12 (1 muscle round)
Rolling Triceps Ext~ 25x12, x12
OHP machine (each side)~ 45x8, 70x8, 82.5x8, 95x8
Low Cable Rope Row~ 100x12, x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

*CONDITIONING (WEIGHTED CARRIES)*
35lbs KB in each hand
Total Time: 18min
6min; 6% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only
6min; 4% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only
6min; 2% incline 3mph - 3min holding KB & 3min BW only

50lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 4min
0% incline walking on turf - 100ft per hand (Performed 3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Felt like I've been run over. Clearly built up some serious fatigue this block which I wasn't expecting since I just reset my training, but I am in the low 230's now. Training went well this block but today I was just out of steam. Next week is recovery and I'm needing it.

Also put conditioning back in... 2x a week. Weighted carries yesterday was the first time back doing that in almost 2months.

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead Speed +band +chain~ 265+B+Cx2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
1:15min rest betw set. Had no chalk so I wore my Oly straps.
Sumo Block Pulls~ 275x3, 315x3, 355x3
Hack Squat~ 90x6, 115x6, 135x6
High Row~ 90x7, x7, 100x8
DB Curl (muscle round)~ 35x7, x7, x7


----------



## BrotherIron

Going to try to keep my training to an hour going forward (perhaps 1hr15min). Don't seem to be able to hold intensity for longer sessions like I could when I was heavier. I believe it's just something I have to adapt to in time (now that I'm lighter it'll just take some time). 

I also want to keep my training shorter anyways due to work constraints and I'm trying to also make time for fun activities I haven't done in a while like hiking, fishing, etc. So, that means working on being able to cut down on my rest times (which my conditioning will help).


----------



## BrotherIron

RECOVERY WEEK
WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press w/ KB (attached by bands to bar)~ 85x7, x7
_these are great for stability and teaching how to stay tight while performing the lift. Also it works the hell out of the lats._
Arnold Press~ 35x10, x10
Front Raise w/ Bar SS Rear Delt~ 30x10/ 70x20 (2 sets)
CGBP~ 55x10, x10
Cable Kickbacks SS Hammer Curl~ 20x12/ 30x12 (2 sets)
Using the cable for kick backs kept constant tension on the triceps and didn't overly stress it.

Elbow felt good so I'm ready to start pushing it again next week.


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING:
SLED PUSHES
Couldn't find the strap to drag it backwards so decided to do it the original way of pushing it while staying low. Got the HR up a good bit with these even though I went light,

Total time~ 22min
SLED PUSHES~ 45x 110 (2 sets), 90x 110ft (3 sets), 115x 110ft (5 sets)
1:30min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

RECOVERY WEEK contd.
WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 275x7, 315x7
Standing GM~ 185x7, x7
B. Split Squat (each leg/ hand)~ 20x8/x8, 20x8/x8
GHR~ BWx8, x8
Lyng Leg Curl~ 40x12 x12 (muscle round)


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> CONDITIONING:
> SLED PUSHES
> Couldn't find the strap to drag it backwards so decided to do it the original way of pushing it while staying low. Got the HR up a good bit with these even though I went light,
> 
> Total time~ 22min
> SLED PUSHES~ 45x 110 (2 sets), 90x 110ft (3 sets), 115x 110ft (5 sets)
> 1:30min rest betw sets


nice man , where there's a will there's a way !


----------



## BrotherIron

Decided to sleep in this whole week so been getting up at 9am instead of 7am which means training during lunch break (which is 2hours). Also, been eating everything in sight and I can tell it's helping.

I think that is a major mistake many make during their "deload" or recovery week. People think they should cut back on their Kcal and that's not the case whatsoever. They need to up it. I'm not saying go HAM but it should be increased imho by around 500Kcal.


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> nice man , where there's a will there's a way !


That's definitely right.

IMHO the 2 best forms of conditioning, weighted carries and sleds.


----------



## BrotherIron

*CONDITIONING (WEIGHTED CARRIES)*
35lbs KB in each hand
Total Time: 21min
7min; 6% incline 3mph - 3:30min holding KB & 3:30min BW only
7min; 4% incline 3mph - 3:30min holding KB & 3:30min BW only
7min; 2% incline 3mph - 3:30min holding KB & 3:30min BW only

53lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 3min
0% incline walking on turf - 100ft per hand (Performed 2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Running this bar is WORK. I gotta admit it though, I love it. I spend my days talking to patrons, brightening up their days a bit (hopefully), and I get to make my own drinks (basic chemistry). Have a couple featured which is pretty cool considering I'm so new to this. Making drinks for women from the Real Housewives and other names (some rappers come in to hang out and have me make their drinks).

Just need to get my eating schedule a bit more regimented. Trying to get food in every 3 hours has been problematic for 3 days out of the week (evenings are slammed).


----------



## BrotherIron

Shoulder is feeling better so I could push a bit.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ bar x many, 85x4, 115x4, 145x4, 165x5, 185x3 (rband w/ miro band)
Arnol Press~ 35x15, 50x10, 60x10, 70x10
Front Raise SS Rear Delt~ 40x10/ 90x18 (3 sets)
CGBP (each arm)~ 70x10, x10, 82.5x8
OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 33x15/ x15 (2 sets)
Tri KickBack~ 11x20 (cable, tempo)/


----------



## BrotherIron

SLED DRAGS - BACKWARDS
115lbs x110ft (3 sets), 140lbs x110ft (3 sets), 165 x110ft (3 sets)
1:30min rest betw sets.


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't quite have an hour but did as much as I could in the short time I had. Weight is holding right at 231. Strength isn't bad considering how lean and small I've gotten (plan on staying at this weight). Easier to hold this weight, just have to be smarter in my training.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY2
SQUAT
B.Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5, 360x5, 415x6
Standing GM~ 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
Pause Squat~ 285x5, 315x5, 345x5
Bulgarian Split Squat~ 30x7/x7 (2 sets)
GHR~ BW+10 x7, x7


----------



## BrotherIron

Got to push my horizontal presses a bit today and my elbow felt decent. I wouldn't say great but there wasn't pain so I'll push harder next week.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench~ 155+chain x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_45sec rest_
JM Press~ 95x8, 115x8, 135x8, 155x7
Cable Fly (muscle round)~ half stack x12, x12, x12
OHP Machine (each arm)~ 70x8, 85x8, 100x8, 115x8
Low Cable Row w/ Rope~ 110x12, 121x12


----------



## ATLRigger

BrotherIron said:


> Decided to sleep in this whole week so been getting up at 9am instead of 7am which means training during lunch break (which is 2hours). Also, been eating everything in sight and I can tell it's helping.
> 
> I think that is a major mistake many make during their "deload" or recovery week. People think they should cut back on their Kcal and that's not the case whatsoever. They need to up it. I'm not saying go HAM but it should be increased imho by around 500Kcal.


So refeed during reload week? 
I’ve never really taken reload week too strictly. In other words, I just kinda take it easy if I feel beat to shit after some strenuous weeks.  
Thoughts ?


----------



## BrotherIron

ATLRigger said:


> So refeed during reload week?
> I’ve never really taken reload week too strictly. In other words, I just kinda take it easy if I feel beat to shit after some strenuous weeks.
> Thoughts ?


Yup. The point of the recovery week is to try to fully recover from the block so I up my sleep, my Kcal (just a bit, NOT a lot), and decrease my intensity of my training sessions.

I think most make the mistake when it comes to food. Everyone has heard of a "deload", I personally don't like that word, but they do it incorrectly. They feel lower intensity (sets, reps, time) but the mistake is they often lower Kcal taken in during the week which hinders recovery.


----------



## BrotherIron

Pressed for time. Closed the bar an hour later b/c patrons were still there so I had to rush my conditioning today. Also left my shoes so barefoot today and let me tell you it added A LOT of difficulty to today's session.

*CONDITIONING (WEIGHTED CARRIES)*
35lbs KB in each hand
Total Time: 18min
6min; 5% incline 3mph - 3:00min holding KB & 3:00min BW only
6min; 3% incline 3mph - 3:00min holding KB & 3:00min BW only
6min; 2% incline 3mph - 3:00min holding KB & 3:00min BW only


----------



## BrotherIron

Hell yeah... great pull day. Weighing at 231 and pulled 465 for a triple. Had another 1 in me easy and I probably could have eeeked out a 5th rep. I'm very happy with how my strength is holding at this new lower bodyweight.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY4
DEAD/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x1, 325x1, 375x1, 420x1, 465x3, 435+chain x1 (475-480 at top).
chalk and belt. no straps
Sumo Block Pulls~ 225x3, 315x3, 365x3, 405x3, 445x2
Hack Squat (each side)~ 90x7, 115x7, 135x7, 155x7
Landmine 1-Arm Row~ 75x8, x8
High Row (each side)~ 80x10, 90x10, 100x8
DB Curl~ 40x10 x10 x8, 25x12 (muscle round)


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Hell yeah... great pull day. Weighing at 231 and pulled 465 for a triple. Had another 1 in me easy and I probably could have eeeked out a 5th rep. I'm very happy with how my strength is holding at this new lower bodyweight.
> 
> WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY4
> DEAD/ SQUAT
> Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x1, 325x1, 375x1, 420x1, 465x3, 435+chain x1 (475-480 at top).
> chalk and belt. no straps
> Sumo Block Pulls~ 225x3, 315x3, 365x3, 405x3, 445x2
> Hack Squat (each side)~ 90x7, 115x7, 135x7, 155x7
> Landmine 1-Arm Row~ 75x8, x8
> High Row (each side)~ 80x10, 90x10, 100x8
> DB Curl~ 40x10 x10 x8, 25x12 (muscle round)


Right on man !!


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY1
OHP/ BENCh
Z-Press~ 115+ chain x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1min betw sets
Arnold Press~ 45x7, 55x7, 65x7, 75x7
Front Rasie w/ bar SS Rear Delt~ 40x10/ 90x18 (3 sets)
CGBP Machine(each arm)~ 70x7, 82.5x7, 95x7
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 33x10/10 (3 sets)

CONDITIONING
SLED DRAGS BACKWARDS
90x110ft (2sets), 115x110ft (2sets), 135x110ft (2sets), 160x110ft (2sets), 180x110ft (2sets), 160x110ft (2sets)
1:30min rest betw sets
-Had very little time since this was done during my lunch break. Still got it done.

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 325x3, 370x3, 415x3, 460x3
Standing GM~ 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 285x3, 305x3
Pause Squat (3 sec)~ 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3
Bulgarian Split Squat~ 30x8/8, 35x8/8 (2sets)
GHR~ BW x10, 15x6 drop BWx5


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press +chain~ 135+Cx3, 155+Cx3, 180+Cx2, 205+Cx2, 230+Cx2, 255+Cx2, 275+Cx3 slingshot
JM Press~ 95x8, 115x8, 135x8, 155x8
Cable Flye (muscle round)~ half stack x12 x12 x12
OHP Machine (each arm)~ 70x8, 85x8, 100x8, 115x8
WideGrip Pulldown (mag grip)~ 110x10, 121x10, 142x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Pup had to be taken to the vet. She tore her ACL so having surgery today. She's 13 so I'm of course concerned about her. The surgery went well and I can pick her up later on. Have to get the house ready for her.


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Pup had to be taken to the vet. She tore her ACL so having surgery today. She's 13 so I'm of course concerned about her. The surgery went well and I can pick her up later on. Have to get the house ready for her.


Right on man , best wishes to the Grand Damme , thats a stately ol lady to be goin through that.


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE2 WEEK2 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 305x5, 350x5, 395x7
Sum Block Pulls~ 225x3, 315x3, 365x3, 405x3
Hack Squat~ 90x5, 115x5, 135x5, 155x5
Landmine Row~ 75x7, x7, x7
High Row~ 90x7, x7
DB Curl~ 40x8 x8 x7 muscle round


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> Right on man , best wishes to the Grand Damme , thats a stately ol lady to be goin through that.


Thanks. She's been through a lot. 2yrs ago she had her spleen removed b/c a tumor on it ruptured. She's always been in good spirits and always active which I'm sure makes all the difference.


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't do cardio last Sat b/c with baby hurt I had to carry her up and down 2 flights of stairs all day and night which was the equivalent of 65lbs sandbag carries up and down 44 stairs each time. Figured that was some good conditioning.


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Didn't do cardio last Sat b/c with baby hurt I had to carry her up and down 2 flights of stairs all day and night which was the equivalent of 65lbs sandbag carries up and down 44 stairs each time. Figured that was some good conditioning.


We had a Shepard whos hips went well before he did , I carried the old boy up n down the steps for almost a year. He was ok on flat ground just couldnt do the stairs any more at 12


----------



## BrotherIron

Right elbow keeps getting better. Was able to push a bit more on vertical presses (OHP). Trained during lunch so in and out in 40min.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x5, 115x3, 135x2, 155x2, 175x2, 195x1, rband 205x.5 (twice)
Arnold Press~ 45x5, 55x5, 65x5, 75x5
going to up these as they are no easy and painfree
Front Raise SS Rear Delt~ 40x10/ 90x15 (2 sets)
CGBP (machine each arm)~ 45x7, 70x7, 82.5x7, 95x7
up these as well
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl (cable)~ 38x12/ 12 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> We had a Shepard whos hips went well before he did , I carried the old boy up n down the steps for almost a year. He was ok on flat ground just couldnt do the stairs any more at 12


I'll carry this lil girl as much as she needs me. Best reason I train if you ask me. She can do stairs I just have to make it so she gets traction. We bought this house almost three months ago and it's go hard wood all over which is difficult for her. I know for the next month or 2 I'll be carrying her and that's ok.


----------



## BrotherIron

*CONDITIONING:*
Sled Drags - 22min for 110ft each drag. 

This does wonders if you have knee pain and helps open my hips. If you haven't dragged a sled before I suggest you give it a try.


----------



## BrotherIron

Only had 40min to train so had to cut it short but still a solid training sessions.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY2
SQUAT
Speed Back Squat~ 285+Chain +Band x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, 2x, 2
Standing GM~ 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
Bulgarian Split Squat~ 30x8/ 8 (3sets)
GHR~ 10x7, x7 BWx10
Seated Leg Curl~ 140x10 x10 x10 (1 muscle round)


----------



## BrotherIron

Again, trained during lunch so had to abridge my training. Spending a lot of time taking care of my fur baby (having to carry her up and down stairs and making sure she's ok). I don't mind and I'll still get my training in.

Elbow is feel solid now which made my day.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press~ 175x7, 200x7, 225x7
elbow felt great so I'm quite happy about that. only 1:15rest
JM Press~ 115x8, 135x5, 155x6
Cable Fly~ 13.5 (half stack) x12 x12 x12 (1muscle round)
OHP machine (each arm)~ 85x7, 100x7, 115x7
Low Cable Rope Row~ 90x12 x12 (1muscle round)


----------



## BrotherIron

I'm going to tone down my time for each conditioning session. Weight is trying to drop below 230 (was 229) and I don't want to drop to just 1 session a week. Will try to add another meal in each day. I hired an assistant to help with the bar which should allow me to get 2 meals in while I work in the evenings and that would help stabilize my bodyweight. I don't want to drop below 230's.

CONDITIONING:
WEIGHTED CARRIES 
Treadmill Walk - 35lbs KB in each hand
6min - 5% incline & 3mph, 3min holding KB & 3min w/ just bodyweight
6min - 3% incline & 3mph, 3min holding KB & 3min w/ just bodyweight
6min - 1% incline & 3mph, 3min holding KB & 3min w/ just bodyweight


----------



## BrotherIron

Weighed in under 230 so I was happy with training session since I'm light. Dropped my chain set b/c I'm a but tired from carrying my fur baby up and down the stairs a million times a day. Also dropped hacks. Will put them back in soon.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 355x3, 395x3, 445x4
made sure to hit the extra rep on the last since no chian set.
Sumo Block Pulls~ 225x3, 315x3, 365x3, 405x3, 445x3
Hack Squat~ skipped
Landmine Row~ 75x7, 85x7, 95x6
High Row~ 80x12, 90x12
DB Curl~ 40x10, 7 30x7 20x6 (1muscle round)


----------



## BrotherIron

Still posting my vid for those know where to look.

Training has been going well. Weight is sitting right at 230 or just below. Not upset since my strength at this weight is respectable.  Also, still just running my TRT. I've been able to stay healthy and stay relatively strong with this set up so don't see the need to wreck my body any more than I already have.

Excited to pull and squat in the 5's at this leaner, lighter version.

The new job running the bar has kept me extremely busy, but the money is good and if things pan out like I've been promised I'll be set.


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> Still posting my vid for those know where to look.
> 
> Training has been going well. Weight is sitting right at 230 or just below. Not upset since my strength at this weight is respectable. Also, still just running my TRT. I've been able to stay healthy and stay relatively strong with this set up so don't see the need to wreck my body any more than I already have.
> 
> Excited to pull and squat in the 5's at this leaner, lighter version.
> 
> The new job running the bar has kept me extremely busy, but the money is good and if things pan out like I've been promised I'll be set.



Sounds like a lot of positive shit here brother. Glad to hear it. I’ve always enjoyed your logs. Good to hear you’re sitting leaner and enjoying it and maintaining good strength. I hope things pan out how you plan. Keep up the good work man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Sounds like a lot of positive shit here brother. Glad to hear it. I’ve always enjoyed your logs. Good to hear you’re sitting leaner and enjoying it and maintaining good strength. I hope things pan out how you plan. Keep up the good work man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks, me too. It has been a whirlwind of change in these past few months. 

I should be slowly able to get on here more and more. I know I've been sporadic but running a bar is a lot of work when you're understaffed, and it seems no one wants to work these days. I shudder to think how things will be in the next 10years.

Our little girl is doing much better. She's walking more so she's able to put weight on the leg. I have to rein her in now because she wants to run and jump which she's not supposed to for probably another couple months. I'll take her back to the vet next week and see how things are progressing.


----------



## PZT

How do you program your conditioning? I am sure you have shared but been wanting to ask due to trying to get into more of it myself


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> How do you program your conditioning? I am sure you have shared but been wanting to ask due to trying to get into more of it myself


Just like my training. I periodize it. Shorter distance, heavier loads with more time as well as longer distance, lighter loads with less time for rest.

I do prefer though for all my conditioning to be either sleds or weighted carries.  Soon, I'll add yoke walks into my conditioning.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Just like my training. I periodize it. Shorter distance, heavier loads with more time as well as longer distance, lighter loads with less time for rest.
> 
> I do prefer though for all my conditioning to be either sleds or weighted carries.  Soon, I'll add yoke walks into my conditioning.


I just made a sand bag that I’m going to start doing loads with. Thought about using a SSB for yoke but would take a quit a bit of set up


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> I just made a sand bag that I’m going to start doing loads with. Thought about using a SSB for yoke but would take a quit a bit of set up


What I will be doing is purchasing the Spud Inc Yoke straps. I know they're $70 but you just attach them to the ends of a standard 45lbs bar and voila.... instant yoke.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> What I will be doing is purchasing the Spud Inc Yoke straps. I know they're $70 but you just attach them to the ends of a standard 45lbs bar and voila.... instant yoke.


Sounds nice


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> Sounds nice


It's simple and easy to bring to any commercial gym. I doubt I'll ever use my real yoke again.


----------



## BrotherIron

I believe my elbow is back to normal now so I'll be pushing it more and more with my training. Still spending all my training time in the commericla gym. I just don't have the time to go to my old gym anymore which sucks b/c I have a lot of equipment over there. I'll have to make the drive and get it all soon.

WAVE2 WEE4 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press - 115x7, 135x7, 155x7, 175x5 rband
Arnold Press~ 50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5
Front Raise SS Rear Delt~ 40x10/ 90x15 (3 sets)
Plate Loaded CGBP~ 70x7, 85x7, 100x7, 70x10
Cable OH Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 33x10/ 10, 38x10/ 10

WAVE2 WEE4 DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 375x1, 425x1, 475x2
Standing GM~ 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x2
Pause Squat~ 315x3, 355x3, 395x2
GHR~ 10 x7, x7, BWx10
Seated Leg Curl~ 140 x10 x10 x10 (muscle round)

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press +chain~ 195+Cx5, 220+Cx5, 245+Cx4, 245+Cx5 (slingshot)
JM Press~ 115x7, 135x7, 155x7
Cable Flyes~ 1/2 stack for 1 muscle (10, 10, 10)
Plate Loaded OHP~ 70x7, 85x7, 100x7, 115x7
LowCable Rope Rows~ 121x10, x10


----------



## PZT

May start stealing some of your ideas. On paper it looks very similar to how I want to start training. In my head I want to be doing all of the primary strength type methods.

Max effort
Dynamic effort
Hypertrophy 
Strongman
Conditioning 

Until I figure out what I want to make a priority.


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> May start stealing some of your ideas. On paper it looks very similar to how I want to start training. In my head I want to be doing all of the primary strength type methods.
> 
> Max effort
> Dynamic effort
> Hypertrophy
> Strongman
> Conditioning
> 
> Until I figure out what I want to make a priority.



It's a fun way to train if you ask me. Let me know if you need any additional explanation of anything.

For my cardio it's weighted carries (walking with KB's) and soon will be farmers and its sled drags (backwards for the most part).


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> It's a fun way to train if you ask me. Let me know if you need any additional explanation of anything.
> 
> For my cardio it's weighted carries (walking with KB's) and soon will be farmers and its sled drags (backwards for the most part).


I’m do some sand bag stuff tonight


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> I’m do some sand bag stuff tonight


Nice. I wish I had that to add to my arsenal. I'm excited to add the farmers in.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Nice. I wish I had that to add to my arsenal. I'm excited to add the farmers in.


Didn’t go so well lol


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> Didn’t go so well lol


Sandbags are DIFFICULT. Most don't realize how hard it is to use a 135lbs sandbag. They're like... I can anything with a bar. Well, this aint no bar. And get this the women (top level use a 200+ sandbag). It's crazy.


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> Sandbags are DIFFICULT. Most don't realize how hard it is to use a 135lbs sandbag. They're like... I can anything with a bar. Well, this aint no bar. And get this the women (top level use a 200+ sandbag). It's crazy.


I bought an old Army style duffel bag, filled it with bags of sand I bought from HD(wrapped in plastic and taped tightly so they wouldn't puncture)... too fukkin heavy, it was useless. Needed a smaller bag. Makes a great door stop though. 🤣


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Sandbags are DIFFICULT. Most don't realize how hard it is to use a 135lbs sandbag. They're like... I can anything with a bar. Well, this aint no bar. And get this the women (top level use a 200+ sandbag). It's crazy.


I say things like this every deer season ,, I can pick up 500 fucking lbs on my back ,, why is it soooo fucking hard to drag a 200 lb deer. Cus dead weight sucks hahahaha.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Sandbags are DIFFICULT. Most don't realize how hard it is to use a 135lbs sandbag. They're like... I can anything with a bar. Well, this aint no bar. And get this the women (top level use a 200+ sandbag). It's crazy.


Yeah everything I saw said if you can’t do Bodyweight you are a bish lol. Mine was 100 but the hard part was getting low to the ground to pick it up but yeah 200 would have been very challenging for reps.


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ said:


> I bought an old Army style duffel bag, filled it with bags of sand I bought from HD(wrapped in plastic and taped tightly so they wouldn't puncture)... too fukkin heavy, it was useless. Needed a smaller bag. Makes a great door stop though. 🤣


Yeah, people don't understand just how hard a bag is. Even the weighted balls are pretty easy (the heavy rubber balls). They have a bit of challenge but nothing like a bag. I was up at a very famous SM gym and let me tell you the sandbags are a great way to humble someone.


Yano said:


> I say things like this every deer season ,, I can pick up 500 fucking lbs on my back ,, why is it soooo fucking hard to drag a 200 lb deer. Cus dead weight sucks hahahaha.


Yup, dead weight aint no joke. It's like lifting a heavy ass piece of jello b/c it can move, shift, etc. It's not static like a bar.



PZT said:


> Yeah everything I saw said if you can’t do Bodyweight you are a bish lol. Mine was 100 but the hard part was getting low to the ground to pick it up but yeah 200 would have been very challenging for reps.


And people who say that haven't played with sandbags.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> I say things like this every deer season ,, I can pick up 500 fucking lbs on my back ,, why is it soooo fucking hard to drag a 200 lb deer. Cus dead weight sucks hahahaha.


Even picking up a petulant child is hard as fukk. Did someone grease this kid?!?  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Even picking up a petulant child is hard as fukk. Did someone grease this kid?!?  🤔🤔🤔


No shit , like 3 and they do that go all stiff and lay on the floor ... its like extra gravity or some shit takes over in that one spot.


----------



## PZT

Last Christmas I picked up a trampoline box that it was taking 2 in laws at a time to carry. I told them that it only weight 150 lbs. and they said I was lying. The shit said it right on the box it was just a spread out through a huge fkin area. Just no the same as a barbell.


----------



## IronSoul

Man you’ve gotta be one of the most consistent guys I’ve seen on the boards with your training and logs. Even with running the bar and managing what you do. Was just reading a few pages back on some of your workouts. Always killing it. Has the elbow healed up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Man you’ve gotta be one of the most consistent guys I’ve seen on the boards with your training and logs. Even with running the bar and managing what you do. Was just reading a few pages back on some of your workouts. Always killing it. Has the elbow healed up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Elbow is good but I re tweaked my back carrynig my 70lbs dog up and down the stairs. It wasn't feeling good and then I forced a 415x5 squat set. 2 days later I pulled 425 for an easy single but I could feel it so I shut it down. I've switched to this being a recovery week and will hang at least 2x's to feel better,

My work schedule has lightened a bit. Down to working just 44hrs a week instead of the 50 hours.


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> Elbow is good but I re tweaked my back carrynig my 70lbs dog up and down the stairs. It wasn't feeling good and then I forced a 415x5 squat set. 2 days later I pulled 425 for an easy single but I could feel it so I shut it down. I've switched to this being a recovery week and will hang at least 2x's to feel better,
> 
> My work schedule has lightened a bit. Down to working just 44hrs a week instead of the 50 hours.



Recovery week sounds imperative at the moment. Even though work is only cut 6 hours, I’m glad you at least got that man. You need a day for some self care. Go get a massage or something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Recovery week sounds imperative at the moment. Even though work is only cut 6 hours, I’m glad you at least got that man. You need a day for some self care. Go get a massage or something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish. No time for that. Wife is working out of town and when some comes back I think we need to get a new car. This one may be giving me problems so time to get a new one.


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> I wish. No time for that. Wife is working out of town and when some comes back I think we need to get a new car. This one may be giving me problems so time to get a new one.



I wish for you man. You guys need a break. Hate to hear that about the car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

Performing a recovery week this week. The next will probably be something in between and then I'll restart my training block.

Work has changed my schedule... thank God. I was working 50+ hours a week and I'm salary. They switched it to 43hrs/wk. That is perfect. I can train, recovery, spend time with the wife, and work.


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> Performing a recovery week this week. The next will probably be something in between and then I'll restart my training block.
> 
> Work has changed my schedule... thank God. I was working 50+ hours a week and I'm salary. They switched it to 43hrs/wk. That is perfect. I can train, recovery, spend time with the wife, and work.



Really glad to hear that man. I hope you take complete advantage of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

I decided to jump back in after the recovery week. Back is feeling good. Weight is sitting betw 227 - 230 but that's ok since strength is solid. Being leaner just means having to be smart in programming moreso (aka more volume and not as heavy as I'd like).

*WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH*
Z-Press~ 85x5, 115x4, 145x4, 165x4, 185x5 r.band (micro), fdrop 155x10 r.band (micro)
Arnold Press~ 50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5
Front Raise SS Rear Delt Machine~ 45x10/ 100x12 (3 sets)
Plate Loaded CGBP~ 45x10, 70x7, 85x7, 100x7, 110x5
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x12/ 38x15 (3 sets)

*CONDITIONING: *
Sled Pulls Backwards~ 90x110 (2 sets), 115x110 (2 sets), 140x110 (2 sets), 165x110 (2 sets)
20min+ Total Time, 1:45min rest betw sets

*WAVE3 WK1 DAY2
SQUAT*
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 325x5, 370x5, 415x5, fdrop 325x8
GM/ Squat Combo~ 185x4, 225x4, 255x4, x4
Bulgarian Split Squat~ 35x8, x8 x8
GHR~ skipped b/c no time
Seated Leg Curl~ 160x10, x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

*WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP*
Speed Bench +chain 45lbs ~155+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
JM Press~ 95x7, 115x7, 135x7, 155x7, 175x5, f.drop 135x12
Cable Fly~ 15x10 x10 x10 (muscle round)
Machine OHP~ 75x7, 90x7, 105x7, 120x7, 135x6
Rope Cable Low Row~ 88x10, 99x10, 110x10


----------



## IronSoul

I love the conditioning added in. I need to start doing some of that bad. Every time I dig into your log, it makes me want to add stuff into mine. It helps me from getting in a comfort zone and doing shit I like to do. Hope recovery week was nice man, glad you’re feeling strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

Every time I read this log I’m like, man I should probably train like this


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Every time I read this log I’m like, man I should probably train like this



Lmao right? Swear I think that too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> I love the conditioning added in. I need to start doing some of that bad. Every time I dig into your log, it makes me want to add stuff into mine. It helps me from getting in a comfort zone and doing shit I like to do. Hope recovery week was nice man, glad you’re feeling strong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, I think the old way of thought that conditioning will hamper our gains dies hard. I'm guilty of this but have learned that is definitely not the case. I may add a 3rd day because I would like to add some yolk walks.



PZT said:


> Every time I read this log I’m like, man I should probably train like this



Thanks. It's just how I like to train, and the results have been pretty amazing. I was worried with the weight loss I wouldn't be able to train this way anymore but that just isn't the case.



IronSoul said:


> Lmao right? Swear I think that too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOL.  Thanks. Give it a try sometime. I have skeletons of my training in here with most of the layout laid out for anyone to try if they'd like.


----------



## BrotherIron

Weighed in at a light 227lbs this morning. I decided not to push to hard as this is my first week back so I dropped the top single down by 5% and perform a set of 4 instead. I was happy the set of 4 moved well.

*WAVE3 WEEK1 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT*
Conv. Deadlift~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 365x1, 405x1, 455x4
RDL~ 225x5, 275x4, 315x4, 345x4
Hack Squat (per side)~ 90x5, 115x5, 135x5, 150x5
High Row~ 80x10, 90x10, x10, x10
Landmine Row~ 75x7, x7
DB Curl~ 40x8 x8 30x8 20x10 (muscle round)


----------



## BrotherIron

OK well, back at it... actually I'm always training but just not as consistent in my log as I used to be. You can still see my vids if you know where to look though as I post every training session.
Training hadn't gone this well in 6months. Elbow and shoulder felt the best they've ever felt. I went on a plant medicine journey this past weekend (1 day) and it was intense to say the very least. To be honest, words cannot describe it. I will definitely go again and probably for 2 nights next time.  What's crazy is I didn't eat for 2 days and then has this amazing day of lifting.  Clearer mind to focus it would seem.

Weight still sitting around 228 and I'm fine with that. Strength is there and I look great so what more could I ask for.

I'm sitting a semester out of school to get the job ready and to refocus my efforts. I'm not stopping just taking a needed break for 1 semester.

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 135x3, 155x2, 175x2, 195x1, 210x1 rband
Arnold Press~ 50x4, 60x4, 70x4, 80x4, 90x3
Rear Delt SS Front Raise~ 110x12/ 45x10 (3 sets)
CGBP~ 80x5, 95x5, 110x5, 120x5
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x12/12, 44x12/x12 (2 sets)


----------



## DEADlifter

That is great news about the shoulder and elbow.


----------



## IronSoul

I second what DL said. It’s easy for life to get in the way of consistently logging sometimes. I think we all know you’re still getting the work done. I’ve never known you not to after all these years. Even in recovery from injuries, you’re doing something lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING:
SLED PUSHES

Decided to push the sled b/c it gets the heart rate up much higher, and my knee is doing good so I'm going to switch from backwards to forwards pushes. It lit up my glutes like there was a fire and of course who doesn't want to work a primary mover more.

70lbs x110ft (2 sets), 90lbs x110ft (8 sets)
1:45sec rest betw sets

Attempted to push the sled as fast as possible which is why the load was so light (I would say it was moderate with the sled I used).

I need to buy some new dress shoes for work. My left heel is in A LOT of pain. It's not from an acute injury. I felt this after Sat's work (worked for 12hours) and then went to ceremony.


----------



## BrotherIron

Heel still in A LOT of pain. Still managed to have a decent day.

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY2
SQUAT
Speed Squat +chain +band (365 @ top)~ 275+C+B x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
_1min rest betw sets. no sleeves and no belt._
GM/ Squat Combo~ 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, x5
Bulgarian Split Squat~ 35x8, x8
GHR~ BWx10, 10x8, x8
Seated Leg Curl~ 140x10 x10 x10 (1 muscle round)


----------



## IronSoul

Man I don’t know how you are squatting with the Heel pain that bad. Good shit on getting it done. I hope the heel gets better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Man I don’t know how you are squatting with the Heel pain that bad. Good shit on getting it done. I hope the heel gets better.



I just did my best to block it out. I would hobble to sit down after each set but... you can't lift heavy with your heel feeling like this.

That was a big reason why I didn't put my box squats in. I was hurting too bad by the end of the GM/ Squat.


----------



## BrotherIron

Found out this actually helps my heel feel better so I opted to do this again instead of weighted carries which I'm sure would have had me crippled from walking with additional weight on my left foot.

CONDITIONING: Sled Pushes (forwards)
Sleds - 45x110ft (2 sets), 70x110ft (2 sets), 90x110ft (6 sets)
1:45min rest betw sets. 

A fast 20min conditioning session.
Weight still holding around 228lbs but I'm not complaining.


----------



## BrotherIron

Weighed 228 this morning. Foot was hurting but not as bad as Thurs. I could barely walk when I went to work Thurs evening. I could at least hobble around on Sat and today it felt a bit better. Bought some new dress shoes which should help alleviate the pain/ symptoms.

WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 225x3, 275x3, 325x3, 365x3, 405x3, 445x4
_oly straps and belt_
RDL Snatch Grip~ 225x5, 275x5, 315x5
_oly straps but no belt_
Hack Squat~ 90x5, 135x5, 160x5
High Row~ 80x8, 90x8, 100x8
IsoRow~ 70x5, x5
Alt DB Curl~ 40x8 x8 30x8 (muscle round)


----------



## IronSoul

Phenomenal work you’re getting in still dealing with the pain. Have you considered any inserts for extra support? Good to see you pushing through it all and not making excuses. A lot of people will. It really shows the difference in those who are serious about their training and the lifestyle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Weighed 228 this morning. Foot was hurting but not as bad as Thurs. I could barely walk when I went to work Thurs evening. I could at least hobble around on Sat and today it felt a bit better. Bought some new dress shoes which should help alleviate the pain/ symptoms.
> 
> WAVE3 WEEK3 DAY4
> DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
> Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 225x3, 275x3, 325x3, 365x3, 405x3, 445x4
> _oly straps and belt_
> RDL Snatch Grip~ 225x5, 275x5, 315x5
> _oly straps but no belt_
> Hack Squat~ 90x5, 135x5, 160x5
> High Row~ 80x8, 90x8, 100x8
> IsoRow~ 70x5, x5
> Alt DB Curl~ 40x8 x8 30x8 (muscle round)


Nice pushing through man , hope that eases up for ya !


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Phenomenal work you’re getting in still dealing with the pain. Have you considered any inserts for extra support? Good to see you pushing through it all and not making excuses. A lot of people will. It really shows the difference in those who are serious about their training and the lifestyle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just threw away the shoes and bought a new pair. It's for people in the service industry so I'll give them a shot tomorrow. 



Yano said:


> Nice pushing through man , hope that eases up for ya !



It has gotten substantially better between today and yesterday. Lets hope the new shoes work out for me.


----------



## BrotherIron

Forgot to log this last week's training so here is what I did.

Before I post that, my car died so bought a new car. Training was abridged to a point this week. Also went on another spiritual journey. This wasn't with a large group. Instead it was me and SS and 2 close friends. Got a lot of answers and continued to work on myself. Gained perspective on what is important as well as came face to face with my many short comings. This is just the beginning. I truly believe this is the way to enlightenment for me and to become the best version of myself. I owe myself that as well as I owe that to SS. She has been through a lot because of me (I'm no angel but I'm also not a bad mad, BUT I need to be better and I should be better. To be honest I want to be better and being open, honest, and willing is the first step in transforming oneself into the best they can be).

WAVE 3 WEEK4 DAYs 1 - 4
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 115x7, 135x7, 155x7, rband 175x7 (micro band)
Arnold Press~ 50x7, 60x7, 70x7, 80x7
Front Raise SS Rear Delt~ 40x12 / 100x15 (3 sets)
Plate Loaded CGBP~ 80x7, 100x7, 120x7
Cable OH Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x12 / 38x15 (3 sets)

DAY 2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x2, 325x1, 375x1, 425x1, 475x2
GM / Squat Combo~ 185x5, 235x5, 265x3, x3
Split Squat~ 35x8, x8, x8
GHR~ 10x7, 20x7, x7
Seated Leg Curl~ 140x10, x10, x10 (cluster set)

DAY 3
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press~ 175x4, 200x5, 225x4, 250x4, slingshot 265x4
no chain b/c I didnt have time.
Rolling Tri Ext~ 35x10, 40x10, 45x10
Cable Crossover~ 13.5 x12, x12, x12 (cluster set)
Plate Loaded OHP~ 80x7, 100x7, 120x7
Machine Row~ 140x12, x12, x12 (cluster set)

DAY 4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Speed Dead~ 225+light band (orange)~ 225+band x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
Snatch Grip Dead~ 225x5, 275x5, x5
Hack Squat~ 90x5, 135x5, x5
High Row~ 80x10, x10, x10 (cluster set)
This workout was under 30min b/c of me going out of town to work on myself. Still a ok session.


----------



## IronSoul

Awesome to hear about the spiritual journey and your path to enlightenment. You can’t replace that. It sounds like it was very much needed and opened your eyes to a lot of things, that’s great. Good for you, and best of luck from here forward with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Awesome to hear about the spiritual journey and your path to enlightenment. You can’t replace that. It sounds like it was very much needed and opened your eyes to a lot of things, that’s great. Good for you, and best of luck from here forward with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. To say I was clammed up, close minded, withdrawn, judgmental, and just cold to everyone and anyone is putting it lightly.  I had become robotic over the years which caused many problems. I can't say with certainty why/ when it exactly happened.  I believe a few things that transpired did harden me and had a hand in this horrible shift. The good news is there was a catalyst this year that caused an awakening, a rebirth so to speak for me in that I am more open, receptive, and emotional (it was a flood of all emotions which also caused problems until I could get it under control which I'm working on). 

I have to learn to forgive others as well as myself while not being so quick to judge. I was raised that men were to not show emotion because emotions were for the weak and men/ heads of household cannot/ will not be weak. Bury your issues deep inside and carry that burden. Don't talk about it.  Don't show weakness.  That is not strength. That's cowardly when you cannot open up to the person you've decided to share your life with and your path with. Being open, honest, communicative and loving is something I strive for now. I just have a lot of work to do. I have 15yrs to make up for and welcome the opportunity to make up for my shortcomings. 

I know my journal has always only been about my lifting, but perhaps my shortcomings as well as awakening can help others, so they don't neglect their significant other. Whether or not SS says I neglected her doesn't matter. I know she deserved better, and I will be better.


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> Thanks. To say I was clammed up, close minded, withdrawn, judgmental, and just cold to everyone and anyone is putting it lightly. I had become robotic over the years which caused many problems. I can't say with certainty why/ when it exactly happened. I believe a few things that transpired did harden me and had a hand in this horrible shift. The good news is there was a catalyst this year that caused an awakening, a rebirth so to speak for me in that I am more open, receptive, and emotional (it was a flood of all emotions which also caused problems until I could get it under control which I'm working on).
> 
> I have to learn to forgive others as well as myself while not being so quick to judge. I was raised that men were to not show emotion because emotions were for the weak and men/ heads of household cannot/ will not be weak. Bury your issues deep inside and carry that burden. Don't talk about it. Don't show weakness. That is not strength. That's cowardly when you cannot open up to the person you've decided to share your life with and your path with. Being open, honest, communicative and loving is something I strive for now. I just have a lot of work to do. I have 15yrs to make up for and welcome the opportunity to make up for my shortcomings.
> 
> I know my journal has always only been about my lifting, but perhaps my shortcomings as well as awakening can help others, so they don't neglect their significant other. Whether or not SS says I neglected her doesn't matter. I know she deserved better, and I will be better.



I love it man. I love seeing this stuff in logs. It keeps it real, it gives it human substance, etc. And I promise that many are able to take things from it for themselves. I’ve been in similar spots where I have had epiphanies like that, and to say it is life changing is and understatement. It’s hard to open your mind to things that you were ingrained not to through childhood and up. I think we all have more childhood trauma and issues than we like to come to terms with. The more I learned to understand psychology, sociology, psychoanalysis, behavioral analysis, etc. the more I was able to grow as a person for myself, and have a much more open mind. Even beyond that, interpersonal communication and how important it is. So many things that all come together in one when finding that enlightening moment. It’s such a powerful thing, and when a lot of that shit hits you, it hits you hard. It’s like someone just opened a lock box in you that you had no idea was locked. I’m happy for you brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

This week was supposed to be active recovery and in fact it became a sit my ass at home and get better week. Got a nasty stomach bug which caused stabbing pains in my stomach and everything coming out on both ends. I was in bed for 48 hours and don't even want to think how much water weight I've dropped. 

Feeling better but clearly going to let this week go by before beginning next week. I was over due with a week off (normally take a week off 1-2x a yr) but I had been hitting a good stride and was like f'it no reason to. Guess someone had different plans for me.


----------



## BrotherIron

In and out in under an hour. Not bad but I didn't hit my numbers on the top set like I would have liked to but I was also sick last week. Happy I didn't puss out and not perform my top sets. Just have to make sure I eat like I'm supposed to and get enough rest.

WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x4, 115x4, 135x4, 155x4, 175x4, rband (micro) 195x2, fdrop 155x7
Arnold Press~ 60x4, 70x4, 80x4, 90x2
Lateral Raise Machine SS Rear Delt~ 100x10/ 54x15 (3 sets)
CGBP~ 55x5, 80x5, 95x5, 110x5, fdrop 80x8
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x10/ x15, 44x10/ x12, 38x12/ x15


----------



## BrotherIron

Obviously, weight is still down. Further down than I care to acknowledge or wish to admit. I will work on bringing it back up to where I believe it should sit. For my weight drop, today's workout wasn't bad. I'm not surprised my top sets didn't go as planned but that's no reason to abandon them. It just means MORE volume and MORE food. 

Who knows... I'm toying with the idea of adding GH to my TRT regimen. I believe a low dose of this would be beneficial especially at my current age.  The days of blasting are far behind me but I can do my best to put myself in a position to still push decent weight and look the part.


----------



## BrotherIron

Plantar fasciitis is better so that means... weighted carries are back in the rotation.


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning:
Total Time - 20min including warm ups
Sled Pushes (forwards on balls of feet)
I find this helps with the plantar fascitis so I won't be pulling the sled backwards for a bit. Since I want to work on the stretch I didn't go heavy and instead worked on moving the sled as fast as possible.

90lbs x110ft (8 sets) 1:45sec rest betw sets

Looking forward to doing my weighted carries on Sat.


----------



## BrotherIron

Squats were less than stellar but my weight is no sitting at 225 and I'm anything but happy about that. I didn't want to drop below 230 and after being sick this is where my weight is. Needless to say I'm going to work on bringing it back up. Obviously, my squats didn't go as planned and I cut my workout short to help SS with things in prep for my B-Day this weekend.

Still got to train and that's always a blessing,

WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 325x5, 370x5, 415x5, fdrop 325x8
the 415 were high but at least I didn't get stapled. Walked out, sleeves, and belt for 415 set.
GM/ Squat Combo~ 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 255x5
Bulgarian Split Squat~ 44x5, x5
GHR~ 25x7, x7

Short and to the point. Got in and out in under an hour so made good use of the time I had. Glute/ ham tie in is very sore today.


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Obviously, weight is still down. Further down than I care to acknowledge or wish to admit. I will work on bringing it back up to where I believe it should sit. For my weight drop, today's workout wasn't bad. I'm not surprised my top sets didn't go as planned but that's no reason to abandon them. It just means MORE volume and MORE food.
> 
> Who knows... I'm toying with the idea of adding GH to my TRT regimen. I believe a low dose of this would be beneficial especially at my current age.  The days of blasting are far behind me but I can do my best to put myself in a position to still push decent weight and look the part.


Hey man so blasting days are over ,, Milos Sarcev "cruised" on what 500 a week for decades


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> Hey man so blasting days are over ,, Milos Sarcev "cruised" on what 500 a week for decades


For me it's 200mg/wk Cyp and 90mg/wk Deca. My joints feel good and when I eat properly I easily sit at a very lean 230 which I've learned to accept.


----------



## BrotherIron

Short training session.

WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Bench +chain~ 145+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
40 sec rest
Rolling Tricep Ext~ 35x12, 40x12, 45x10, fdrop 35x12
Cable Crossover Fly~ 13.5x12 x12 x12
OHP Machine~ 80x10, 100x10, 120x8, fdrop 80x10
Low Row w/ Rope~ 99x10, 110x10, 121x8


----------



## BrotherIron

2nd Conditioning and you know what that means..... weighted carries.

I didn't push to hard today. No pain in feet so was happy with that. 35lbs KB in each hand walking on an incline on the treadmill at 3mph.

CONDITIONING: WEIGHTED CARRIES
35lbs KB in each hand
Total Time 18min
6min: 5% incline, 3mph, 3min holding KB & 3min just bodyweight
6min: 3% incline, 3mph, 3min holding KB & 3min just bodyweight
6min: 1% incline, 3mph, 3min holding KB & 3min just bodyweight

1-ARM WEIGHTED CARRIES
54lbs KB in 1 hand
Total Time: 5min
1min; 150ft carry w/ KB in each hand (3 sets)


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> 2nd Conditioning and you know what that means..... weighted carries.
> 
> I didn't push to hard today. No pain in feet so was happy with that. 35lbs KB in each hand walking on an incline on the treadmill at 3mph.
> 
> CONDITIONING: WEIGHTED CARRIES
> 35lbs KB in each hand
> Total Time 18min
> 6min: 5% incline, 3mph, 3min holding KB & 3min just bodyweight
> 6min: 3% incline, 3mph, 3min holding KB & 3min just bodyweight
> 6min: 1% incline, 3mph, 3min holding KB & 3min just bodyweight
> 
> 1-ARM WEIGHTED CARRIES
> 54lbs KB in 1 hand
> Total Time: 5min
> 1min; 150ft carry w/ KB in each hand (3 sets)


fuck yeah man here's to happy feet !


----------



## BrotherIron

Sunday was SS's birthday so obviously I didn't train. We went out Sat night after I got off work and went to a club a friend of my runs. I hadn't seen him in over a year, but he took the time to find us on the floor, give us a hug, and have one of his girls bring bottle service to SS. So, we hung out a bit, drank champagne, and just caught up. 

I miss some of my old friends. It was nice reconnecting with him. I need to do a better job of that. I isolate so much and it's not healthy nor does it help me with keep my friends. I'm going to work on that (add it to the list of a million things to work on).


----------



## BrotherIron

Felt outta position this AM when I trained so I'm putting deficit deads back in and taking out my snatch grip RDL's. I think I'll just make sumos and def dead my 2 main assisting lifts. They seem to work the best for me.

WAVE4 WEEK1 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 355x1, 395x1, 435x1, 475x2, fdrop 425+chain x1
Def. Dead~ 225x3, 315x3, 355x3, 395x2
Hack Squat Machine (per side)~ 45x7, 90x7, 135x7, x7, x7
High Row~ 90x8, x8, x8
IsoRow~ 70x8, x8, x8
Bicep Curl~ 40x8, x8, 35x6, 30x5 (cluster set so all 1 set with only 15breathes betw)

and as always I've posted my lifts so they can be seen if you know where to look.


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> Sunday was SS's birthday so obviously I didn't train. We went out Sat night after I got off work and went to a club a friend of my runs. I hadn't seen him in over a year, but he took the time to find us on the floor, give us a hug, and have one of his girls bring bottle service to SS. So, we hung out a bit, drank champagne, and just caught up.
> 
> I miss some of my old friends. It was nice reconnecting with him. I need to do a better job of that. I isolate so much and it's not healthy nor does it help me with keep my friends. I'm going to work on that (add it to the list of a million things to work on).



Hell yeah man. I’m glad to hear you two did this. I hope her birthday was great, it sounds like it was. We all have plenty to work on brother. The difference is those who choose to do the work and those who don’t. You made the right decision and had your epiphany. Growth is growth my friend  keep moving upward! My support will always be here. Also, great work in the log. I’ve missed a lot of it lately. Hope the feet are feeling better. If you were In my area, I’m very close to an incredible podiatrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man. I’m glad to hear you two did this. I hope her birthday was great, it sounds like it was. We all have plenty to work on brother. The difference is those who choose to do the work and those who don’t. You made the right decision and had your epiphany. Growth is growth my friend  keep moving upward! My support will always be here. Also, great work in the log. I’ve missed a lot of it lately. Hope the feet are feeling better. If you were In my area, I’m very close to an incredible podiatrist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The feet are better. I roll them probably EOD. I need to do it ED but as always things get in the way and I'm constantly working on bettering things.

SS did have a good time. She's so busy with school and getting things ready for herself in the spring that she doesn't take time out for herself so it was nice I could help with that. She is the priority for me, like I've said, so I make sure I spend time and make things always better for her.


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> The feet are better. I roll them probably EOD. I need to do it ED but as always things get in the way and I'm constantly working on bettering things.
> 
> SS did have a good time. She's so busy with school and getting things ready for herself in the spring that she doesn't take time out for herself so it was nice I could help with that. She is the priority for me, like I've said, so I make sure I spend time and make things always better for her.



Do you ever use racquet balls for your feet? They work amazing for mine. 

Good for you man, that’s how it should be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Do you ever use racquet balls for your feet? They work amazing for mine.
> 
> Good for you man, that’s how it should be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't but I'll pick one up this week and give it a try.


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> I don't but I'll pick one up this week and give it a try.



You should man. Let me know how it goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

In and out quick. 40min total. Have some work issues to deal with this week and I'm still toast from yesterday's training.

WAVE4 WEEK2 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press Speed~ 105+chain x3, x3, x3, x3, 125+chain x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
45sec rest betw sets
Arnold Press~ 50x7, 60x7, 70x7, 80x7
Lateral Raise SS Rear Delt~ 100x8/ 55x15 (3 sets)
CGBP (each side)~ 80x7, 95x7, 110x7
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x12/ x15, 44x12/ x15


----------



## BrotherIron

This new skinny me is getting on my nerves a bit. 225 is no place to stay but I'm leaner now (vascular everywhere and abs popping) and it's easier with my job. I'll probably have to reset after the next block as I'm nearing the wall and my accumulated fatigue it really starting to build.

WAVE4 WEEK2 DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 340x3, 385x3, 430x3, 475x3
475 was a bit high but I'm happy it didn't staple me.
GM~ 225x3, 255x3, 285x3
Speed Box Squat +band~ 225+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
45sec rest
GHR~ 25x6, x6, x6
Bulgarian Split Squat~ skipped due to time

DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press~ 190+Cx2, 215+Cx2, 240+Cx2, 265+Cx2, slingshot 285+Cx2
Rolling Tri Ext~ 35x8, 40x8, 45x8, 50x7
Pec Dec~ 100x12 x12 x12 (cluster set)
OHP Machine (each arm)~ 80x6, 95x6, 110x6, 125x6, 140x6
Rope Low Row~ 99x8, 110x8

DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 315x5, 360x5, 405x6
Def. Dead~ 275x5, 315x5, x5
Hack Squat~ 90x7, 135x7, 160x7
High Row~ 80x12, 90x10, x10
Alt Db Curl~ 40x7 x7 30x10 (cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

FYI... update.

Weighing in around 225 basically these days. Training 4x a week, conditioning 2x week (sleds & weighted carries).

Food is a rotation. I don't like to use the word diet b/c I eat this way ALWAYS and not some of the time. It's a carb rotation. I feel many eat to many carbs at times when they dont need it. I have a high, med, and high carb day. 2 high, 2 med, and 3 low days.

Low days - 1 carb meal and 4-5 non carb meals
Med day - 3 carb and 2-3 non carb meals
High day - 5 carb meal and 1 non carb meal

This layout has allowed me to lean up as I've wanted while keeping strength somewhat there (more than I thought considering I'm running just TRT and no blast).

What's the point of this post you ask? Easy... I see so many drug heavily, look like shit and lift numbers a girl could crush. This is the case many times when looking at logs of younger people. They are looking for an easy way, a shortcut, and secret. Guess what? There is NO secret. 

I'm toying with the idea of changing my training in the coming months. 
I may put in a 3rd conditioning day (1 would be sled, 1 would be weighted carries ie. farmers, and 1 may be yoke). That would also mean dropping 1 of my lifting days dropping it down to 3 days of lifting (will have to work on that if I plan on doing that).


----------



## BrotherIron

Perhaps: (this was an old split of mine). Worked well for me.

MON - Squat/ OHP assist

THUR - Deadlift/ Bench

FRI - OHP/ Squat assist

I should add the only issue was the training lasted longer than I cared to be in the gym. I'm in there now for 1hr - 1hr 15min and before it was 1hr 45min or perhaps longer.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> Perhaps: (this was an old split of mine). Worked well for me.
> 
> MON - Squat/ OHP assist
> 
> THUR - Deadlift/ Bench
> 
> FRI - OHP/ Squat assist
> 
> I should add the only issue was the training lasted longer than I cared to be in the gym. I'm in there now for 1hr - 1hr 15min and before it was 1hr 45min or perhaps longer.


how long are your conditioning days? If the schedule you posted above takes too long, could you move some accessory work from the main working day to a conditioning day?


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> how long are your conditioning days? If the schedule you posted above takes too long, could you move some accessory work from the main working day to a conditioning day?


That's a good idea. 

My conditioning is normally around 25min total so I could easily add a couple of accessory lifts.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> My conditioning is normally around 25min total so I could easily add a couple of accessory lifts.


Just anything single joint, or low impact that wouldn't affect your next training day too much.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Just anything single joint, or low impact that wouldn't affect your next training day too much.


I'll play around with it and maybe give it a go.


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE4 WEEK3 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 140x2, 160x2, 180x2, rband (micro) 200x1
Plate Loaded OHP (each side)~ 80x5, 95x5, 110x5, 125x5, 140x5
Lateral Raise SS Face Pull~ 100x10/ 55x18 (3 sets)
Incline Bench~ 70x5, 85x5, 100x5
Tri OH Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 48x10/ x15 (3 sets)

Conditioning
Sled Pushes - Aerobic Sets
Total Time ~ 21min
45lbs x165ft, 70lbs x165ft (6 sets), 45lbs x165ft ; 1:45sec rest

DAY2
SQUAT
Speed Squat +chain +band~ 255+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
1min rest betw sets, bands + chain = 90+ lbs
GM~ 185x5, 225x5, x5
Speed Box Squat +chain +band~ 225+B+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3
GHR~ 20x5 drop BWx5 (3 sets)
Seated Leg Curl~ 140x10 x10 x10 (cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

Shoulder and elbow felt good but lifted fasted so I couldn't push as hard. I've been doing this lately and if it's a heavy morning session, I have a bug meal the night before and then cut a carb meal out that training day. I believe this has helped me stay lean at 225 while running basically nothing.

DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press +chain~ 180+Cx5, 205+Cx5, 230+Cx5, fdrop 180+Cx10
Rolling Tri Ext~ 35x10, 40x10, 45x10
Machine Flyes~ 140x10 x10 x10 (cluster set)
Plate Loaded OHP~ 70x8, 85x8, 100x8, 115x8
Rope Low Row~ 105x8 x8 x8 (cluester set)


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> Shoulder and elbow felt good but lifted fasted so I couldn't push as hard. I've been doing this lately and if it's a heavy morning session, I have a bug meal the night before and then cut a carb meal out that training day. I believe this has helped me stay lean at 225 while running basically nothing.
> 
> DAY3
> BENCH/ OHP
> Floor Press +chain~ 180+Cx5, 205+Cx5, 230+Cx5, fdrop 180+Cx10
> Rolling Tri Ext~ 35x10, 40x10, 45x10
> Machine Flyes~ 140x10 x10 x10 (cluster set)
> Plate Loaded OHP~ 70x8, 85x8, 100x8, 115x8
> Rope Low Row~ 105x8 x8 x8 (cluester set)



Your carb rotating and meal management seems to be working very well for you. Lifting fasted kills me, I go hypo so fast. You maintain some solid strength doing it too. I’m sure it’s been hard to adjust to being at 225 and leaner, but nice at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Your carb rotating and meal management seems to be working very well for you. Lifting fasted kills me, I go hypo so fast. You maintain some solid strength doing it too. I’m sure it’s been hard to adjust to being at 225 and leaner, but nice at the same time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it has been nice. I'm thinking of adding a shake since my job is very busy and I'd like to up my Kcal just a bit. I want to ensure I don't drop anymore.

Lifting fasted also has done a good job of keeping me to a hour training session. When it goes much longer I tank so it's a way to hold me accountable. I know not the best but still manage to lift weights that are decent.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> Yeah, it has been nice. I'm thinking of adding a shake since my job is very busy and I'd like to up my Kcal just a bit. I want to ensure I don't drop anymore.
> 
> Lifting fasted also has done a good job of keeping me to a hour training session. When it goes much longer I tank so it's a way to hold me accountable. I know not the best but still manage to lift weights that are decent.


Found this weight gainer for CHEAP. It would easily help you add a few calories if you just needed an extra shake.



			https://www.muscleandstrength.com/store/gaspari-realmass-advanced-weight-gainer.html


----------



## IronSoul

Metalhead1 said:


> Found this weight gainer for CHEAP. It would easily help you add a few calories if you just needed an extra shake.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.muscleandstrength.com/store/gaspari-realmass-advanced-weight-gainer.html



That’s a great price per serving on a mass gainer protein


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Found this weight gainer for CHEAP. It would easily help you add a few calories if you just needed an extra shake.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.muscleandstrength.com/store/gaspari-realmass-advanced-weight-gainer.html


Thanks.

I hired a new bartender which should free me up to eat. I don't want that many additional Kcal since I'm going to try to stay around 230.  Who knows. If I hire 1 more I may have to time to do a meet in the future.

I realize I don't have to use a full serving but I'm going to try to add a solid meal in. We'll see if I can do it or if I decide to throw a shake in.


----------



## BrotherIron

Last working week before I reset my training and change some of the assistance movements.  

WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY 1 & 2
DAY1 OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 140x7, 160x8 (miss counted), rband micro 180x5
Arnold~ 60x7, 70x7, 80x6
Lat Raise SS Face Pull~ 110x10/ 65x15 (3 sets)
CGBP plate loaded~ 70x7, 85x7, 100x7
Cable OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 44x10/ x12 (3 sets)

CONDITIONING:
Sled Pushes~ 90lbs x100ft, 140lbs x100ft, 180lbs x50ft, 230lbs x50ft, 270lbs x50ft, 320lbs x50ft (4 sets)
3min rest betw sets; Total time 20+min

DAY2 SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x1, 325x1, 365x1, 405x1, 445x1, 485x1, fdrop 405x3
sleeves + belt, walked out and made sure to bury each single
Standing GM~ 225x3, 255x3, 285x3
Box Squat~ 285x5, 315x5, 345x5, 375x3
Bulgarian Split Squat~ 53x6, x6, x6
GHR~ 25x5/ BWx5 (3 sets)

Really happy with the 485 b/c I know I had more in the tank but I was alone so I didn't want to go off what was written. If I had a spotter I would have easily thrown 500 on there. I'll work on it during the next training block to get back to it and beyond at this now lower me (225lbs).


----------



## BrotherIron

Also thinking of switching to a Mon, Tue, Thur, Fri Split where I'll do conditioning Wed & Sat and make Sun a total rest day where I up my carbs a bit (treat it as a Med day).

MON - Shoulder
TUE - Deadlift
WED - Sled
THUR - Bench
FRI - Squat

Still playing with which is on which day.


----------



## BrotherIron

Quick n out. I'm ready to begin the new block and even to have my weekends free. The idea of Sunday being a completely off day sounds fantastic.

WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY3
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press +Chain~ 175+Cx4, 200+Cx4, 225+Cx4, 250+Cx4, slingshot 265+Cx4
Rolling Tri Ext~ 35x8, 40x8, 45x8, 50x8
Pec Dec~ 100x8 x8 x8 (muscle round)
OHP plateloaded~ 70x6, 85x6, 100x6, 115x6


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning: Weighted Carries
44lbs KB in each hand
TOTAL TIME: 12min
4 min; 5% incline; 2min walking with KB & 2min walking w/ BW
4 min; 3% incline; 2min walking with KB & 2min walking w/ BW
4 min; 1% incline; 2min walking with KB & 2min walking w/ BW

Single Arm Weighted Carries
70lbs KB in 1 hand
TOTAL TIME: 7min
1:30min; 70lbs KB single arm down & back on turf (roughly 100ft)
3 sets/ walks, 2:45min rest bwt sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Run down and burnt out a bit so training was less than optimal. Still clocked in and did work. No reason to skip.

WAVE4 WEEK4 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Speed Pulls~ 255+band x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
1min rest
Def. Dead~ 285x5, 315x5
Hack Squat~ 90x6, 115x6, 135x6, 160x6
HexBar Row~ 70x8, 85x8, 100x8
HIgh Row~ 80x10, x10, x10
DB Curl~ 40x8x8 30x8 20x8 (muscle round)


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> Also thinking of switching to a Mon, Tue, Thur, Fri Split where I'll do conditioning Wed & Sat and make Sun a total rest day where I up my carbs a bit (treat it as a Med day).
> 
> MON - Shoulder
> TUE - Deadlift
> WED - Sled
> THUR - Bench
> FRI - Squat
> 
> Still playing with which is on which day.


I can see that split working pretty good. Sleds after dead and Squat days always helped with my recovery as long as I didn't push them too far.


----------



## BrotherIron

ACTIVE RECOVERY
WAVE4 WEEK5 DAY1
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press w/ KB +band~ 115x7, x7 / Static Bar 115x10
Arnold Press~ 50x10, x10
Lat Raise SS Face Pull~ 60x12/ 40x20
Decline Bench~ 70x7, x7
OH Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 27x15/ x15


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> ACTIVE RECOVERY
> WAVE4 WEEK5 DAY1
> OHP/ BENCH
> Z-Press w/ KB +band~ 115x7, x7 / Static Bar 115x10
> Arnold Press~ 50x10, x10
> Lat Raise SS Face Pull~ 60x12/ 40x20
> Decline Bench~ 70x7, x7
> OH Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 27x15/ x15



Man I wish I could do arnold presses. My body will not work with them. It’s crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> Man I wish I could do arnold presses. My body will not work with them. It’s crazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shoulder injury in the past that's keeping you from being able to perform them? I couldn't ohp at all for a long time due to injuries I sustained during Oly lifting. It took 1yr of rehab to be able to use my right shoulder in any real capacity.

I have 5 lifts I performed in here that were part of my rehab that allowed me to lift again. I can't lift what I was able to but I'm able to lift and that's enough for me.


----------



## BrotherIron

ACTIVE RECOVERY 
DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x7, x7
Standing GM~ 175x7, x7
GHR~ BW x10, x10
Box Squat~ 135x5, 235x5, x5
Lying Leg Curl~ 60x8, x8 (muscle round)


----------



## BrotherIron

Performed Weighted Carries for conditioning on Sat.

ACTIVE RECOVERY 
DAY3 & 4
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press w/ Band & KB~ 35lbs KB + 10lbs x7, x7
Arnold Press~ 50x8, x8
Pec Dec~ 50x12, x12
Decline Bench~ 70x10, 90x10
OH Tri Ext/ Hammer Curl~ 27x15/ x15 ( 2 sets)

DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, x5
Hack Squat~ 90x8, x8
Sumo Dead~ 225x5, x5
High Row~ 70x10, x10
Hex Bar Row~ 70x10, x10
Biceps Curl~ 25x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Took this week off to get my shit right to begin training at my old gym which means training around 7am. 

Still performing conditioning this week though.


----------



## BrotherIron

Couldn't bring myself to not train this week. I will be switching the days a bit. I will make it to my old gym on Mon and Thurs. I'll train at the commercial gym on Tue and Fri.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY 1 & 2
DAY1
MON - OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x5, 110x7, 130x7, 150x7
Standing OH Pin Press~ 135x5, 165x5, 185x5, 165x5
Decline Bench~ 70x8, 90x8
Had to leave to deal with some shit.

WED - CONDITIONING (Pull sled behind me with static rope)
Sled Pulls~ 115lbs x110ft (2 sets), 140lbs x110ft (6 sets)
1:45sec rest

DAY2
THURS - SQUAT
Speed Squat +Band +Chain~ 255+B+C x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
1min rest
GM~ 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
Box Squat +Band (low box, 15")~ 225+Bx5, 255+Bx5, 275+Bx4
GHR~ 20x6/ BWx6 (3 sets)
Seated Leg Curl~ 120x15 x15 (cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

My new split will be:

MON - Deadlift / Squat Assist
TUE - OHP/ Bench Assist
WED - Sled Pull
THR - Squat
FRI - Bench/ OHP Assist
SAT - Weighted Carry
SUN - OFF


----------



## BrotherIron

Sat pulled the sled instead of performing weighted carries. My hips have felt gummed up. I need to hang badly to traction my low back and hips. I'll be sure to do that this evening when I get back from school.

Since I wasn't going to miss training, I did go and pull on Sunday. My hips felt like shit and 430 for a single felt like 530. I'm betting that's the reason why. I have come to find I have a great deal more hip and ankle mobility then before so I was able to perform Oly front squats easily with flat soled shoes.
Still weighing around 225 which is ok as long as I take better care of myself since I'm fragile it would seem at this lighter weight.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 340x1, 385x1, 430x1
Sumo Dead~ 345x3, 375x3, 405x3
Oly Front Squat~ 225x5, 255x5, 285x3
HexBar Row~ 70x10 x10 x10 (muscle round)


----------



## IronSoul

BrotherIron said:


> Shoulder injury in the past that's keeping you from being able to perform them? I couldn't ohp at all for a long time due to injuries I sustained during Oly lifting. It took 1yr of rehab to be able to use my right shoulder in any real capacity.
> 
> I have 5 lifts I performed in here that were part of my rehab that allowed me to lift again. I can't lift what I was able to but I'm able to lift and that's enough for me.



No man, the ROM is just really weird for my frame or something. Maybe I’ll try to do them on my next shoulder day and see. I haven’t touched them since like 2012. They are definitely a humbling lift 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

IronSoul said:


> No man, the ROM is just really weird for my frame or something. Maybe I’ll try to do them on my next shoulder day and see. I haven’t touched them since like 2012. They are definitely a humbling lift
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are in here somewhere. I'll find them and repost them. They're rehab movements. Start with 2 and then add 1 more and after a bit add another... etc.


----------



## BrotherIron

*SHOULDER REHAB MOVEMENTS:*

Let me write down the description of each of these rehab movements b/c someone out there might benefit from them.

*Wall Angels*~ Stand against a wall. You head, shoulders, butt, elbows, and hands must be touching the wall at all times. Than make the top half of a snow angel on the wall. This will be difficult but it helps open up the shoulder girdle. Try to bring down the elbows as low as possible (lower them). Bring your arm up and touch them at the top, lower them all the time while keeping contact to the wall with the above mentioned groups.

*Scapular Motions*~ This is easy. It's just rolling your shoulders forward, backward, upward, and downward. You don't have to hold any of these. They should be fluid movements.

*Sea Turtles*~ Have you ever seen a sea turtle on tv try to dig into the sand to lay it's eggs? Its kinda like that. You lay on the ground (prone), facing down. Arms are overhead with a bend (in an arc). Your head should touching the floor (face directly forward). Now was you bring your arms back and away (do so in an arcing manner), lift your upper body and squeeze your shoulder blades. Than as you bring your arms back to the starting position, lower your face back down to the floor (relax completely).

*Stick Stretch*~ Take a broom stick and starting in front bring it up and back where it touches your behind. Than bring it forward. That is one rep.


----------



## BrotherIron

Redoing Week1 to keep everything consistent.

Went in on Monday and made it a technique day since on Sunday I'll pulled. I could feel it slightly on bench in regards to pec tie in (not sure why so I just played it safe). The whole workout took around 45min. Really pushed myself in not allowing more than 90sec rest.

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x7, 115x7, 135x7, 155x7
Machine OHP (plate loaded)~ 80x10, 95x10, 110x9
Lat Raise SS Face Pull~ 100x10/ 55x18 (3 sets w/ drop set on 3rd set)
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x12/ x12 (3 sets)
Decline Bench~ 80x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING: SLED PUSHES
Total Time: >20min
Sled ~ 100lbs x90ft (2 sets), 135lbs x90ft (2 sets), 160lbs x90ft (2 sets), 185lbs (2 sets).
2min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

To sumo or not to sumo.... that is the question.

I have noticed that my hip mobility has increased dramatically since the weight drop and therefore it's easier to get into position to set up sumo. I've also noticed it's probably closer to my squat (I've widened my squat stance) which seems to also explain why sumo has become easier.

I guess I'll push it and see if what I can do with it.

I haven't given up on conventional yet (It just doesn't feel as good as it did when I was heavier) but if the rest of this training block feels as bad as it did this week, then I'm making the switch. At the end of the day, I want certain numbers and I can't let my ego stop me from hitting them.


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY3
SQUAT
Speed Squat~ 260+Band +Chain~ 260x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
Standing GM~ 225x5, 255x5, 285x4
Box Squat +Band (18" box)~ 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
GHR~ 20x6/ BWx6 (3 sets)
Seated Leg Curl~ 120x15 x15 (cluster set)

WAVE1 WEEK1 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press+ chain~ 185+Cx5, 205+Cx5, 225+Cx5, 245+Cx5 slingshot
Seated Military Press~ 135x5, 155x5, 175x5, 135+Chain x4
Rolling Tri Ext~ 40x7, 45x7, 50x7, 40x7
Low Cable Row w/ Rope~ 110x10 x10 x10 (cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

Went to pride over the weekend so I was spent. Didn't eat like I should have and stayed out all night. Supported the wife and her GF (for those that don't know SS has a GF). If you follow her IG it would be obvious but if you don't, now you know. Had a blast but it took a toll on Monday's pull day.

Don't think I'll be keeping front squats in the rotation. The fatigue to stimulus ratio is just not where I need it to be. I'm toast and can't push myself. I'll put hack back and in and probably put sissy squats back in the rotation. the movement doesn't help if I can't push it or recover from it.

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 275x7, 315x7, 355x7
Sumo Dead~ 275x5, 315x5, 355x5
Oly Front Squat~ 225x5, 255x5, 255x5
Med Grip Pulldown~ 110x10, 121x10, 131x10
HexBar Row~ 70x10 x10 x10 (cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

And I guess all things must come to an end. I don't think I'll be running this bar for much longer. The owners have decided to change the bars' purpose which was music and drinks to now food and drinks which doesn't make nearly as much money, so I'll be back looking starting next week for a new job. The owners have also requested I work 6 days a week instead of my 5 and that takes my Sunday away which was for me and the wife (and her GF). So now, I'm working more for less pay and that isn't cool.


----------



## eazy

BrotherIron said:


> back looking


one door closes, another will open



BrotherIron said:


> I'm working more for less pay


this part sucks


----------



## BrotherIron

eazy said:


> one door closes, another will open
> 
> 
> this part sucks


Yeah, time to make the resume look good and then send it out to everyone and see who I can get interviews with. 

I gotta admit losing Sundays sucks but this schedule would have been better for me going back to class in the Spring but making less pay isn't acceptable especially since I'm losing my Sundays which is for the family.


----------



## BrotherIron

Well, an update on life.... The owners have agreed to go back to the way things were so now I'm in a bit of a pickle. Do I wait and see how things pan out or do I just say fuck it and find something else. 

I like the idea of just bartending downtown and making in 2 nights what I make in 5 but at the same time, this is an easy job that's only 1mile away which makes it extremely convenient. I guess I need to see if the 2 bars I'm interested in working in have any open positions and then make up my mind.


----------



## BrotherIron

Still training too. Just not consistently logging it in here but if you know where to look you can find vids of my training. Still weighing in the 220's (228lbs today but it's a high day). Toying with the idea of just doing sled pushes/ pulls for my conditioning for a bit.

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 360x3, 405x4
Sumo Dead~ 225x3, 315x3, 355x3, 395x3
Hack Squat~ 90x7, 115x7, 135x7, 150x7
HexBar Row~ 75x12 x12 x12 (cluster set)
MagGrip Med Grip Pulldown~ 121x10, 132x10, 143x9


I have to see what's going on. Weights are feeling heavier which makes me wonder if I shouldn't deadlift 1x every 2 weeks. My hamstrings are always sore and when I use them they let me know it. The weight wasn't heavy this AM but my posterior chain was telling me... FUCK YOU.


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't use chain on speed work b/c needed to get in and out in 45min or less. Got done in 40min if I'm not mistaken so solid training and quick too.

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press (speed)~ 85x4, 115x4, x4, x4, x4, x4, x4, 4
30 sec rest. 
Seated Military~ 95x7, 135x7, 145x7, 155x7
1min rest
Lateral Raise SS Face Pull (machines)~ 90x12/ 55x20 (3 sets, 1min rest)
CGBP (plate loaded)~ 70x7, 85x7, 100x7
1min rest
OH Ext Tri SS Hammer Curl~ 38x12/ x15 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Didn't do any conditioning b/c it was my bday Wed. Wife too me to my favorite spot for lunch and then worked. I have a wedding today.

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 320x5, 365x8
GM~ 205x5, 230x5, 255x5
BoxSquat +band (med box)~ 225+Bx5, 265+Bx5, 305+Bx5
GHR~ 20x7/ BWx7 (3 sets)
Leg Curl~ 125x12 x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Conditioning: Sled Pushes
Total Time: 20min
Sled - 70lbs x100ft (2), 90lbs x100ft (2), 115lbs x100ft (2), 145lbs x100ft (2)
1:45 min rest betw sets

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press +chain~ 190+Cx3, 215+Cx3, 240+Cx3, 265+Cx3
Rolling Tri Ext~ 40x7, 45x7, 50x7
OHP Machine~ 80x7, 100x7, 120x7, 140x7
Cable Fly~ 105x12 x12 x12 (cluster set)
Low Row (Cable)~ 110x8, x8, 110x6/ 88x8


----------



## BrotherIron

Back is slightly tweaked. That's been causing me problems. WIll hang again tomorrow and will work on rehabbing it while not skipping any training. I know... I know, not the smartest thing but right now I need to be in the gym. It's not about lifting weights, it's the place where I'm at peace.


----------



## Yano

Hope ya feel better man , back shit just plain sucks.


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> Hope ya feel better man , back shit just plain sucks.


It does but as long as I can work around it, I will. It's getting better. I believe it's a slight pull and I just need to baby it till next Thurs when I squat with weight worth mentioning.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

BrotherIron said:


> Well, an update on life.... The owners have agreed to go back to the way things were so now I'm in a bit of a pickle. Do I wait and see how things pan out or do I just say fuck it and find something else.
> 
> I like the idea of just bartending downtown and making in 2 nights what I make in 5 but at the same time, this is an easy job that's only 1mile away which makes it extremely convenient. I guess I need to see if the 2 bars I'm interested in working in have any open positions and then make up my mind.


I would suggest finding another job. It wont be long before something similar happens again and you SOL.

I made that mistake at my resturaunt job; some bullshit happened, i applied to hella jobs and got a few good offers that would have made me more money, was promised said bs wouldn't happen again. It happened again and now im stuck at a warehouse because no one is hiring.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> ...takes my Sunday away which was for me and the wife (and her GF)...


Y'all get freaky?


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> Y'all get freaky?


No. The GF is gay and has no interest in men. My wife has a GF to fulfill what I'm unable to give her.


----------



## hard_gains

BrotherIron said:


> No. The GF is gay and has no interest in men. My wife has a GF to fulfill what I'm unable to give her.


Well that doesn't sound fair. Do you get an extra side piece to make up the difference for where she comes up short? But then again if your cool with it and your happy who gives a fuck I guess.


----------



## BrotherIron

hard_gains said:


> Well that doesn't sound fair. Do you get an extra side piece to make up the difference for where she comes up short? But then again if your cool with it and your happy who gives a fuck I guess.



What's not fair about that? She has always been around and with other women. I'm not a woman so she gets what I'm unable to give her from the GF. She isn't with other men. This is always how many men see it (at least the immature ones). They say... it's not fair. She is with someone else. You're right, she grew up and spent more of her life around women so it's natural for her.  If wanted a male side piece, I'm sure she would be fine but to think I should be able to be with other women isn't the same thing... not nearly. Just like she isn't with other men.


----------



## hard_gains

BrotherIron said:


> What's not fair about that? She has always been around and with other women. I'm not a woman so she gets what I'm unable to give her from the GF. She isn't with other men. This is always how many men see it (at least the immature ones). They say... it's not fair. She is with someone else. You're right, she grew up and spent more of her life around women so it's natural for her.  If wanted a male side piece, I'm sure she would be fine but to think I should be able to be with other women isn't the same thing... not nearly. Just like she isn't with other men.


It really doesn't matter just curious. And if your happy that's all that matters. I guess the idea of my partner needs another companion because I'm lacking something maybe physical or a mental attraction that just doesn't satisfies her would bug me. Never been in your situation and probably never will be. My wife hates most women and has zero attraction to them. 🤣


----------



## BrotherIron

hard_gains said:


> It really doesn't matter just curious. And if your happy that's all that matters. I guess the idea of my partner needs another companion because I'm lacking something maybe physical or a mental attraction that just doesn't satisfies her would bug me. Never been in your situation and probably never will be. My wife hates most women and has zero attraction to them. 🤣


It's not about lacking. She spent a better part of life around women. Different cultures are just that different. The GF just adds to what we have. She doesn't replace me, make up for anything, or anything like that. The GF is a sweet woman and I'm happy she found her.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I think that's really awesome man. It's kinda how my wife and I are too. Although we are both with our current GF, if she had a lesbian GF I'd fully support it. 

It's really mature to be able to get over the jealousy that can bring up in most people too. A lot of folks can't handle it. Good for y'all.


----------



## BrotherIron

Working around my tweaked back. Managed to have a semi decent training session.

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead Speed +band~ 255+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Left off the chains to not overly stress my low back, 45sec rest
Sumo Dead Speed +band~ 255+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
left off chains again, 45sec rest
Hack Squats~ skipped
MagGrip Pulldown~ 121x10, 144x10, x10
HexBar Row~ 85x10 x10 x10, 50x12
Bi Curl~ 40x8 x8. 30x10


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> Working around my tweaked back. Managed to have a semi decent training session.
> 
> WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY1
> DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
> Conv. Dead Speed +band~ 255+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
> Left off the chains to not overly stress my low back
> Sumo Dead Speed +band~ 255+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
> left off chains again
> Hack Squats~ skipped
> MagGrip Pulldown~ 121x10, 144x10, x10
> HexBar Row~ 85x10 x10 x10, 50x12
> Bi Curl~ 40x8 x8. 30x10


I kinda tweaked my back the other day too. It just started feeling better this afternoon.


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x5, 110x5, 130x5, 150x5, 170x5, fdrop 135x9
CGBP~ 70x7, 85x7, 100x7, 115x5
Mchine OHP~ 80x7, 95x7, 110x7, 125x7, 140x4
Lat. Rasie SS Face Pull~ 100x10 / 55x20 (3 sets)
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x12/ x15 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING: Total Time - 24min
Sled Pushes~ 90lbs x100ft (2 sets), 115lbs x100ft (2 sets), 140lbs x100ft (2 sets), 165lbs x100ft (2 sets)
1:45min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

So low back (lower left side) is still no where near 80%. So I gave myself an ultimatum. Hit the top single (which under normal circumstances would be EASY) for more than a single and I skip Box Squats to give my back a break, OR not and then perform box squats. I hit 435 for a triple and could have hit it for a set of 5 with a spotter (but why make my back worse than it already is). I'm glad I skipped box squats. I added an extra set for GHR and Seated Curls because.

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 355x1, 395x1, 435x3
walked out w/ belt & knee sleeves
GM~ 225x3, 255x3, 285x3
didn't push these for the obvious reason
GHR~ 25x5/ BWx7 (4 sets)
Seated Leg Curl~ 140x10 x10 x10, 110x15 (muscle round)

Managed to get it all done in well under an hour. Back wasn't too happy with me later in the evening but that's ok. Next week is recovery and I'll hang, massage gun myself, and soak.

Still weighing a meager 226.


----------



## BrotherIron

Easy in & out morning training. 

WAVE1 WEEK4 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press +chain~ 150+Cx7, 175+Cx7, 205+Cx7
Seated Military~ 135x7, 155x7, 175x7, 195x3
Rolling Tri Ext~ 35x10, 40x10, 45x10
Cable Fly~ 105x12 x12 x12 (cluster set)
Cable Low Row (Rope)~ 99x10, x10, 110x10


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING:
Weighted Carries - 30lbs KG walk on Treadmill
6min - 3min: 5% Incline, 3mph w/ KB, 3min: 5% incline, 3mph BW
6min - 3min: 3% Incline, 3mph w/ KB, 3min: 5% incline, 3mph BW
6min - 3min: 1% Incline, 3mph w/ KB, 3min: 5% incline, 3mph BW

Since I lowered the weight while walking, I tried to high knee with each step while holding onto the KB's. Will put 1 arm KB carries in a week or so as my lower back continues to improve. I'll also increase the weight (gotta get back to 44lbs per hand).


----------



## BrotherIron

Recovery week began. Talking it easy and embracing the word "recovery". Eat, train a little, and recover.

WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x5, 225x5, 275x5
Sumo Dead~ 245x5, 245x5
Hack Squat~ 45x10, 90x10, x10
Med Grip Pulldown~ 89x12, 94x12
HexBar Row~ 50x12, x12 (cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 105x7, x7
CGBP~ 70x10, x10
Machine OHP~ 80x10, x10
Lateral Raise SS Face Pull~ 60x12/ 38x20 (2 sets)
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 28x15/ x15 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Recovery week has come to an end. Will do cardio only 1x this week. Letting recovery do just that... recover.

WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press~ 140x8, x8
Seated Military~ 105x10, x10
Rolling Tri Ext~ 30x12, x12
Cable Fly~ 80x15 x15
Low Cable Row (Rope)~ 65x12, x12


----------



## BrotherIron

Took the following week off to give my back a break. I had been walking oddly b/c of my back which aggravated my plantar fasciitis. 

Also, went on a spiritual retreat so couldn't eat like I normally do and therefore decided to walk and just give my back some much needed rest. It seemed to have paid off big time.


----------



## BrotherIron

Weight is down but foot is better and back felt good. I was definitely weaker from not eating like I normally do. But 445 was over 2x bodyweight for a double and could have pulled it for a triple. My weight will go back to where I want it to be by the end of the week.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY1
DEAD/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 315x1, 360x1, 405x1, 445x2
Sumo Dead~ 225x3, 315x2, 360x2, 405x2
Hack Squat (per side)~ 90x7, 115x7, 135x7, x7
WideGrip Pulldown~ 110x12, 143x8, x8
HexBar Row~ 50x10 x10 75x10 x10 (1 cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

Goofed off and got wrist locked.  Gotta watch out where you put your hands when you roll with someone more experienced than you.  Anyways, lightened the loads today for OHP. Was happy it wasn't too painful.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x7, 120x7, 140x7, 160x7
CGBP, plate loaded~ 80x7, 95x7, 110x7
OHP, plate loaded~ 70x8, 90x8, 120x8
Face Pull SS Lat Raise~ 55x20 / 90x12 (3 sets)
Tri OH Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x12/ x15, 44x12/ x15, 33x15/ x15


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> Goofed off and got wrist locked.  Gotta watch out where you put your hands when you roll with someone more experienced than you.  Anyways, lightened the loads today for OHP. Was happy it wasn't too painful.
> 
> WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY2
> OHP/ BENCH
> Z-Press~ 85x7, 120x7, 140x7, 160x7
> CGBP, plate loaded~ 80x7, 95x7, 110x7
> OHP, plate loaded~ 70x8, 90x8, 120x8
> Face Pull SS Lat Raise~ 55x20 / 90x12 (3 sets)
> Tri OH Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x12/ x15, 44x12/ x15, 33x15/ x15


You doing jujitsu or something?


----------



## BrotherIron

Been around it for over 15yrs and trained on an off a long time. Now, I just goof off from time to time. I don't have time to train. Wife's an IBJJF Black Belt World Champion.


----------



## BrotherIron

Took it easy as my hammie felt off on dead day (left hammie)and also just getting back into it I wasn't about to push myself. Slow and steady wins the race.

Conditioning: Total Time - 20+min
Sled Drags Behind me w/ Harness
45lbs x110ft (2 sets), 70lbs x110ft (2 sets), 90lbs x110ft ( 2sets), 70lbs x110ft (2 sets)
2:00min rest betw sets


----------



## BrotherIron

Thurs - took off for Family stuff and gave my body a break. I'll be sure to get my days in but I may shuffle them from time to time.


----------



## BrotherIron

Squatted this AM (8am) and it was 36 degrees. I HATE training when it's cold. I just don't seem to be able to get going. Hammie felt just a bit off when box squatting. No pain, no discomfort, just a feeling so I dialed back the rest of the training and make it BW.

WAVE2 WEEK1 DAY3
SQUAT
Speed Squat+ mini band~ 265+mini x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
45sec rest betw, no belt & no sleeves
GM~ 185x5, 225x5, 265x5
Speed Box Squat+ mini band (med box)~ 225+mini x3, x3, x3, x3
1min rest betw sets, no belt & no sleeves
GHR~ BWx7, x7
Split Squat~ BWx8, x8
Leg Ext~ 100x12 x12 x12 (cluster set)


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> Been around it for over 15yrs and trained on an off a long time. Now, I just goof off from time to time. I don't have time to train. Wife's an IBJJF Black Belt World Champion.


The little tidbits I pick up from your log over time are a trip man, you're possibly one of the most interesting people here. You need to do an AMA thread one day 🤣. I have so many questions.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> The little tidbits I pick up from your log over time are a trip man, you're possibly one of the most interesting people here. You need to do an AMA thread one day 🤣. I have so many questions.


I'm an open book.... Ask away.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> I'm an open book.... Ask away.


1. Your wife is an IBJJF Black Belt World Champion....do y'all ever train together? Bjj match between you and her who wins? She must be so badass.
What is y'alls size difference? 

2. How long have y'all been together?

3. How open is the relationship? I remember you said she has a girlfriend. Are you able to see other people also, or would you even want to?

4. How long has she been with the girlfriend? I think you said you were friends with the girlfriend too. Have you ever wanted to join them in the bedroom?

I'm in a similar situation, but it's a triad. Then the other day my wife had sex with a girl we have both been friends with for a very long time, it is complicated. I'm not sure if the recent fling is a one time thing or if I'll ever be invited to join them. Just gonna be patient and see what happens.

I'm all for non-traditional relationship styles. Good for y'all.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> 1. Your wife is an IBJJF Black Belt World Champion....do y'all ever train together? Bjj match between you and her who wins? She must be so badass.
> What is y'alls size difference?
> 
> 2. How long have y'all been together?
> 
> 3. How open is the relationship? I remember you said she has a girlfriend. Are you able to see other people also, or would you even want to?
> 
> 4. How long has she been with the girlfriend? I think you said you were friends with the girlfriend too. Have you ever wanted to join them in the bedroom?
> 
> I'm in a similar situation, but it's a triad. Then the other day my wife had sex with a girl we have both been friends with for a very long time, it is complicated. I'm not sure if the recent fling is a one time thing or if I'll ever be invited to join them. Just gonna be patient and see what happens.
> 
> I'm all for non-traditional relationship styles. Good for y'all.


1. Yes, my wife won IBJJF Black Belt Worlds. She would make very quick work of me since lower body subs are her thing and if you know my past you know I don't play when it comes to my knees. It would be a quick toe hold, heel hook, or knee bar from her.

2. We've been together for 17+ yrs and married for 15 of them.

3. If I wanted to see a man, she wouldn't have an issue with it, but I couldn't see other women. She can see other women but not men. I know it's odd to many people, but you have to understand someone's past if you're going to grow with them and accept them for who they are. She doesn't try to change me, and I would never try to change her.

4. This girlfriend, she's been with her for 2yrs. Yes, I'm very good friends with the GF. No, it's not her thing. The GF is gay so she has no desire to play with both of us and to be honest I'm completely happy with just my wife.


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press +chain~ 160+Cx4, 185+Cx4, 210+Cx4, 235+Cx4, slingshot 260+Cx3
Rolling Tri Ext~ 35x10, 40x10, 45x10
Seated Military~ 135x5, 160x5, 185x3
Machine Pec Dec~ 125x10 x10 105x12
Low Cable Row w/ Rope~ 110x10, x10, 99x12


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> 1. Yes, my wife won IBJJF Black Belt Worlds. She would make very quick work of me since lower body subs are her thing and if you know my past you know I don't play when it comes to my knees. It would be a quick toe hold, heel hook, or knee bar from her.
> 
> 2. We've been together for 17+ yrs and married for 15 of them.
> 
> 3. If I wanted to see a man, she wouldn't have an issue with it, but I couldn't see other women. She can see other women but not men. I know it's odd to many people, but you have to understand someone's past if you're going to grow with them and accept them for who they are. She doesn't try to change me, and I would never try to change her.
> 
> 4. This girlfriend, she's been with her for 2yrs. Yes, I'm very good friends with the GF. No, it's not her thing. The GF is gay so she has no desire to play with both of us and to be honest I'm completely happy with just my wife.


That's really mature man. Advanced level relationshipping. Good for y'all.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's really mature man. Advanced level relationshipping. Good for y'all.



I know it's not conventional by most, but it works for us. When she's seeing someone else, she only sees that 1 other person and the GF doesn't see anyone else while she's seeing my wife.  The term for this is, "v poly".


----------



## BrotherIron

Back to regularly scheduled programming, lol.

My hams and glutes are sore as hell and tired from Sat's squat session. I felt it today and it kicked me square in the dick. 365 felt harder than 445 did last week. Gotta manage my fatigue and not let it get the better of me.

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 285x7, 325x7, 365x7
Sumo Dead~ 225x5, 275x5, 315x5
Hack Squat~ 90x8 x8 cluster set (15sec rest)
WideGrip Mag Pulldown~ 121x10, 143x10, x9
HexBar Row~ 85x12 x12 cluster set (15sec rest)


----------



## BrotherIron

Gotta work on my eating. Been low on Kcal and it shows. I'm starting to get my head right and eating like I should again.

Will work back up to 6 meals a day; 
High - 5 Carb, 1 non Carb
Med - 3 Carb, 3 non Carb
Low - 1 Carb, 5 non Carb

After a month, Ill add a carb meal in each day so it'll be 6, 4, and 2.


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 85x3, 115x3, 140x3, 165x3, 190x3, 200x2 r.band
CGBP (plate loaded, per side)~ 70x5, 85x5, 100x5, 115x4
Lat. Raise SS Face Pull~ 100x10/ 55x20 (3 sets)
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 44x10/ x12 (2 sets), 38x12/ x15


----------



## BrotherIron

Thanksgiving... and I'm thankful for my hamstring and low back feeling good. Wrist still hurts and so I had to tape it during my heaviest squat today since I left my wrist wraps. The gym was packed so cut my training short. Still, I was happy with how today went.

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY2
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 330x3, 370x3, 425x4, 330x8
_walked out, sleeves. belt on last set only._
Standing GM~ 225x5, 255x5, 285x5
GHR~ 15x7/ BWx5, 20x7/ BWx5 (2 sets)
Leg Ext~ 105x12 x12 x12 (cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE1 WEEK2 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Speed Floor Press +chain~ 145+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
Seated Military Press~ 135x7, 155x7, 175x6
Rolling Tri Ext~ 35x10, 40x10, 45x9
Cable Fly~ 13x12 x12 x12 (cluster set)
Low Row Machine~ 150x10, x10


----------



## BrotherIron

Hams and glutes were fried before training session. Gotta work on improving my eating since I'm not able to train optimally if I don't. Weight still sitting around 225.

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY1
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 325x3, 370x3, 415x4
Sumo Dead~ 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3
RDL w/ KB +light band~ 70+Bx12, x12
Hack Squat~ 90x7, 135x7, 150x7, 165x6
WideGrip Pulldown~ 120x8, 140x8, 160x6, 120x12
HexBarRow~ 95x5 x5 x5 (cluster set)


----------



## ATLRigger

BrotherIron said:


> Recovery week has come to an end. Will do cardio only 1x this week. Letting recovery do just that... recover.
> 
> WAVE1 WEEK5 DAY4
> BENCH/ OHP
> Floor Press~ 140x8, x8
> Seated Military~ 105x10, x10
> Rolling Tri Ext~ 30x12, x12
> Cable Fly~ 80x15 x15
> Low Cable Row (Rope)~ 65x12, x12


Sorry if I’m coming back to this thread after some time off the board.
What’s the objective of your two-set exercises?


----------



## BrotherIron

ATLRigger said:


> Sorry if I’m coming back to this thread after some time off the board.
> What’s the objective of your two-set exercises?



Just targeting a weakness. Getting some volume in to correct it. You don't have to do 3 sets to effectively work an area. You'll see sometimes I even perform a cluster set which is 1 set but with small breaks betw an number of reps, ie. 100lbs for 12 reps, 12 breaths, and then again 12 reps, and again 12 breaths, and finally 12 more reps. This is a way to really work the area and make efficient use of time.

I'm always on the go so I try to keep my training sessions to an hour. So I have to find ways to fit more in less time so I will do mechanical drop sets, cluster sets, supersets, etc. I do these with accessory lifts and not my main/ staple lifts.


----------



## BrotherIron

WAVE1 WEEK3 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press (speed) +chain~ 115+Cx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
45sec rest.
CGBP (plate loaded)~ 80x7, 95x7, 110x6, fdrop 80x8
OHP (plate loaded)~ 80x10, 100x10, 120x10
Lateral Raise SS Face Pull~ 100x12/ 55x18 (3 sets)
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x12/ x15, 44x12/ x12 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING:
Sled Drags - Behind me
Total Time - 20min
45lbs x90ft (2 sets), 70lbs x90ft (2 sets), 90lbs x90ft (2 sets), 115lbs x90ft (4 sets)
1:45 - 2min rest betw sets

Not pushing to hard on these so I can finally get my hams recovered. Weight might creep up a lil but that's ok. It's winter and to be honest I don't feel like being over 235 ever again so if I get back to 231'ish I'll be fine with that.


----------



## BrotherIron

Everything is feeling good cept my wrist but that's to be expecte when you low bar squat. Happy with how today went. I can push more next week.

WAVE WEEK3 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 2252, 285x6, 330x6, 375x7
Standing GM~ 205x5, 235x5, 265x4
Box Squat +min band (med box)~ 135+Bx3, 225+Bx3, x3, 250+BXx3, x3
GHR~ 15lbs x6/ BWx6 (3 sets)
Seated Leg Curl~ 125x15 x15 (Cluster Set)
Leg Ext~ 105x15 x15 x15 (Cluster Set)


----------



## BrotherIron

Still plugging away. It's harder to get going when it's cold out and early in the AM. Still, I'll have to get used to this b/c when Jan comes around, I'll have class, so I'll have to get in the gym by 7:30am.

And actually this has been wave 2 so will make the correction moving forward. For Wave 3 I'll start subbing in some new movements.

WAVE2 WEEK3 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press +chain~ 190+Cx3, 215+Cx3, 240+Cx2, 265+Cx1, 280+Cx3 (slingshot)
Rolling Tri Ext~ 35x8, 40x8, 45x8, 50x6
Seated Military~ 135x5, 155x5, 175x3, 195x3 r.band
Machine Fly~ 125x12 x12 x12 (Cluster Set)
Low Row w/ Rope~ 111x8, 122x8, 142x5/ 122x5 (drop set)


----------



## BrotherIron

CONDITIONING:
Weighted Carries - 35lbs KB walk on Treadmill
6min - 3min: 5% Incline, 3mph w/ KB, 3min: 5% incline, 3mph BW
6min - 3min: 3% Incline, 3mph w/ KB, 3min: 5% incline, 3mph BW
6min - 3min: 1% Incline, 3mph w/ KB, 3min: 5% incline, 3mph BW

Single Arm KB Carry - 54lbs KB
5min - 0% incline, turf, 54lbs KB in 1 hand 100ft & switch other hand 100ft (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Back is feeling good, and I didn't feel run down so I pushed a bit. Happy with how it went.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY1
DEAD/ SQUAT
Speed Deads Conv +Band +Chain~ 255+B+C x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
45sec rest
Speed Sumo +Band~ 225+Bx3, x3, x3, x3, x3, x3
RDL w/ KB +Band~ 70x12
Hack Squat 90x7, 135x7, 160x7
WideGrip Pulldown~ 120x10, 130x10, 140x10
HexBar Row~ 80x10 x10 x10 (cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

Right shoulder felt like dogshit today. Not sure why but to be safe I dialed back the work today. Right shoulder has had several injuries over the years so it's always smart to listen to my shoulder when it bitches at me.

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY2
OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 115x3, 135x3, 155x4, 175x4, rband 185x4
OHP Machine (per side)~ 80x5, 95x5, 110x5, 125x5
CGBP (per side)~ 80x7, 95x7, 80x7
Lateral Raise Machine SS Face Pull~ 100x10/ 55x18 (3 sets)
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x10/ x12 (3 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

Skipped conditioning Wed to take SS for her final. She got accepted into the grad math program so we're very excited about that.

On a shitty note, looks like the bar is going under due to poor decisions by the owners so I am reaching out to my old job to see if I can get that back. Hopefully, they'll say yes as I left on good terms after 9yrs working for them and then I can bartend a night or 2 a week to supplement my income while getting my ass back into school.


----------



## BrotherIron

Finally, had a decent squat day. Back and hamstring felt good. Left wrist is still fucked and that's just going to be the way it is for a while.

WAVE2 WEE4 DAY3
SQUAT
Squat~ 135x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x2, 365x1, 405x1, 445x3
walked out, raw w/ sleeves + belt
Standing GM~ 225x3, 255x3, 285x3 paused on last rep
Box Squat (med box)~ 285x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3 
easy but I didn't want to push my luck
GHR~ 25x5 / BWx5 (3 sets)
Seated Leg Curl~ 140x10 x10 (cluster set)
Leg Ext~ 105x12 x12 x12 (cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

Right shoulder still not happy. 

WAVE2 WEEK4 DAY4
BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press +chain~ 155+Cx7, 180+Cx7, 205+Cx7
Seated Military~ 135x7, 155x7, 175x7
Rolling Tri Ext~ 35x10, 40x10, 45x8
LowCableRow w/ Rope~ 110x10, 121x10, x8
Machine Fly~ 125x12 x12 x10 (cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

Recovery week done and it was needed BIG TIME

WAVE2 WEEK5 DAY 1, 2, 3, 4
DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Conv. Dead~ 135x5, 225x5, 285x5
Sumo Dead~ 225x5, 275x5, 275x5
Hack Squat~ 90x7, x7
WideGrip Pulldown~ 88x12, x12
Straight Bar Pulldown~ 30x15, x15

OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 115x7, x7
CGBP~ skipped b/c a group were on it
Machine OHP~ 80x8, x8
Lateral Raise SS Face Pull~ 60x12/ 30x18 (2 sets)
Cable OH Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 30x12/ x12 (2 sets)

SQUAT
Squat~ 135x5, 225x5, 285x8 w/ pause
Standing GM~ 175x7, x7 w/ pause
Box Squat~ 225x5, x5
GHR~ 10x7, x7
Seated Leg Curl~ 100x12, x12 (cluster set)

BENCH/ OHP
Floor Press~ 135x5, 160x7, x7
Seated Military~ 105x7, x7
Rolling Tri Ext~ 30x10, x10
Machine Fly~ 65x15 x15 (cluster set)
Low Row w/ Rope~ 75x12 x12 (cluster set)


----------



## BrotherIron

My fur baby had to have another surgery. She tore her right ACL so now I'm carrying her up and down 2 sets of stairs ED and it looks like it will be that way for the rest of her life. With that happening, I will just push/ pull the sled for conditioning b/c I'll be doing weighted carries ED from now on (she's a 65lbs pit so not to heavy but doing that 5x a day means plenty of work so no need to perform them at the gym anymore).


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> My fur baby had to have another surgery. She tore her right ACL so now I'm carrying her up and down 2 sets of stairs ED and it looks like it will be that way for the rest of her life. With that happening, I will just push/ pull the sled for conditioning b/c I'll be doing weighted carries ED from now on (she's a 65lbs pit so not to heavy but doing that 5x a day means plenty of work so no need to perform them at the gym anymore).


Sorry to hear that about the pup man , time to look for a ranch house   , no steps


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> Sorry to hear that about the pup man , time to look for a ranch house   , no steps


LOL, I wish. Spent 500K on this townhome just in March so not moving anytime soon. I look at it this way, I'll be doing conditioning now ED. I'm just happy the surgery went well. She's almost 14 but only 4 at heart so I was more than happy to spend for the surgery. 

I just know now, no more stairs since that's what caused this last injury. The things we do for our children.


----------



## Yano

I did it for our shepard the last year of his life , he was plenty healthy but his hips were shot and he couldnt get up n down the steps on his own.


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> I did it for our shepard the last year of his life , he was plenty healthy but his hips were shot and he couldnt get up n down the steps on his own.


I may be a bit optimistic, but I bet Baby will be around for a couple more years easily. She's just young at heart and wants to run around so I'm happy to do this for her and like I said... it'll keep my leaner, easier.


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> I may be a bit optimistic, but I bet Baby will be around for a couple more years easily. She's just young at heart and wants to run around so I'm happy to do this for her and like I said... it'll keep my leaner, easier.


Oh hell  yeah man Cochise was 14. He was the stately old gentlemen of the house. I still watch where I put my feet getting out of bed even after all these years cus he slept right next to me i had to be careful not step on him if i got up fast.


----------



## BrotherIron

Had a shitty day in training. Took WAY too much PreWO so couldn't even perform my last set of conventional pulls. I was shaking when I was waiting to attempt the lift (hands shaking, etc).

I haven't had fun for pull day in sometime, so I've come to the conclusion that I'm switching to sumo as my main pull and conventional will be my accessory pull. I think the change will take some pressure off and I can just enjoy the session.

Switching some things in my training this week and may redo this week since I would like to do a heavy single on sumo just to see how I feel and how it goes.


----------



## BrotherIron

Been gone for vacation. Will be back on Monday to start training and I'm anxious to get going. I've stuck with the idea of sumo as my main and have switched some things up. Going to work on hypertrophy a bit more this winter and spring and give my body some relief.


----------



## BrotherIron

Starting over and having a bit of fun instead of chasing numbers b/c in the end... nobody cares what you lift (let's be honest).

Going to see what sumo holds for me this year. Making it my main lift and lets see what I end up. Stil going to perform conv. as an assisting but with less volume and will also perform RDL for my other assisting pull.

BLOCK 1
WK 1 DAY1 DEADLIFT/ SQUAT
Sumo~ 135x2, 225x2, 315x2, 345x2, 375x2 405x5
Def. Conv.~ 275x5, 315x5, 355x3
Leg Press~ 2pps x10, 3pps x10, 3pps +25 x10
High Row~ 70x10, 85x10, 100x8
Iso Row~ 60x10, x10 x10

DAY2 OHP/ BENCH
Z-Press~ 110x7, 125x7, 140x9
Incline Bench Mahine~ 70x7, 85x7, x7
Push Press~ 135x5 strict, 160x5, 180x6
Lateral Raise Cable SS Face Pull~ 16x12/ 55x20 (3 sets)
OH Tri Ext SS Hammer Curl~ 38x12/ x15 (2 sets)


----------



## BrotherIron

I should say the 405x5 was an easy set. I'm not going to go ballz out each and every day. I want to master the technique and not just woof the weight up. You won't lift actually heavy weight that way. Need to work on opening my hips more (rotate knees out more) and wedging myself closer into the bar. That should add quite a bit to my lift. Figured I could have easily hit 405x8.

Anyways...

Went in the AM and performed my speed squat day. Not a bad day. Didn't have my music which sucked but still go done what I was supposed to. No need to add chains to the bands at the moment since the weight is so light. As I progress, I'll put the chains in w/ the bands to add additional weight. Monster mini's add 70lbs 'ish so that's roughly 30% which is what I want. 

DAY3 SQUAT
Speed Squat +monster mini~ 245+B x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2, x2
_45sec rest, no belt/ no sleeves, walked out_​Zercher GM~ 135x7, 155x7, 175x6
These are brutal and I'm looking forward to seeing what I can work up to. Standing GM I can easily 295x3 so lets see how much carryover these zerchers have.​Box Squat +monster mini (18" box)~ 225+B x3, x3, x3, x3
45sec rest, no sleeves/ no belt​GHR~ 20x6/ BWx7 (2 sets)
dropped the 20lbs and then perform 7 BW reps after. 1min rest betw sets​Leg Ext~ 100x12 x12 x12 x12 (cluster set, 20sec rest betw)


----------

